#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-07
<Alex--> Hoi
<Alex--> Ik heb een  beetje ruzie met 11.04
<Alex--> De ene keer blijft die balk links wel staan
<Alex--> en de andere keer niet. Weet iemand hoe ik ervoor kan zorgen dat hij wel altijd blijft staan?
<Alex--> En niet automatisch 'hide'?
<exalt> Alex--: je praat nu over een alpha versie ?
<Alex--> jsa
<Alex--> ja *
<Alex--> soms is die balk links wel altijd zichtbaar
<exalt> volgends mij over expirimentele software unity ?
<Alex--> maar soms ook niet, dan verbergt hij automatisch
<Alex--> ja
<exalt> nou je kan er vanuit gaan dat hij zich niet of raar gedraagd :)
<Alex--> Ja, maar volgensmij is dat de bedoeling
<Alex--> dat hij auto-hide
<exalt> Alex--: maak melding van je bug dan hebben ze er wat aan :)
<Alex--> Maar dat wil ik niet
<Alex--> Het is geen bug
<exalt> aha, nu dan kan je beter wachten op iemand anders ik heb nognooit zelf met unity gewerkt
<exalt> ken het alleen van youtube
<Alex--> tOke
<Alex--> Oke *
<Alex--> Weet iemand het verschil tussen 2D unity en unity?
<Alex--> (dat 2d impliceert overigens dat er ook een 3d moet zijn)
<Alex--> Unity werkt erg prettig, alleen dat die balk de hele tijd uit beeld verdwijn tniet
<Alex--> verdwijnt niet *
<exalt> eigenlijk moet je daar lezen: unity grafisch simpel en unity grafisch ingewikkeld en zwaar
<Alex--> dus 2d is grafisch simpel?
<Alex--> Hoe zie ik wat ik nu heb draaien?
<exalt> ja
<exalt> i dunno
<Alex--> unity is zojuist overleden
<Alex--> dat vindt ik nou jammer, ik draai ubuntu van een usb stick, en als er 1 ding stuk is moet je de hele usb stick opnieuw 'live' maken. Dus opnieuw die hele iso erop gooien etc
<Alex--> Trouwens, even een vraagje
<Alex--> Hoe zit het met privacy in ubuntu?
<Alex--> wat hij allemaal verzend naar derden?
<Alex--> (of naar canonical)
<jk> zodra ze ongevraagd gegevens gaan verzamelen krijgen ze de hele community over zich heen, dus dat zit wel goed
<Alex--> Lol
<Alex--> Ik heb een firewall
<Alex--> Maar die doet niks
<Alex--> Ik wil dat als er een verbinding naar buiten gaat, dat gevraagd wordt wat ik wil doen.
<Alex--> (Altijd toestaan, altijd weigeren, tijdelijk toestaan, tijdelijk weigeren)
<Alex--> Of bestaat dit niet voor ubuntu?
<Alex--> brb
<UbiHelp> Hoi.. Ik zit met een probleem. Ik krijg dit error melding, als ik iets wilt installeren: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) < -  Iemand een oplossing hiervoor?
<jk> UbiHelp: plak de volledige error output even in  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<UbiHelp> Okee moment
<UbiHelp> Zoiets?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576922/
<jk> mja
<jk> hmz oei
<jk> da's een nare fout
<UbiHelp> Ja, kan gewoon niks meer installeren.
<UbiHelp> Valt dat te fixen ?
<RawChid> Misschien: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<UbiHelp> Dat ben ik nu aan het doen.. zag dat net op een forum.
<UbiHelp> Even kijken hoe dat gaat.
<jk> anders: sudo apt-get --reinstall install python-openssl
<UbiHelp> Ik krijg deze melding, als ik die eerste commando doet dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package
<RawChid> Meestal kom ik er met deze commando's wel uit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576925/
<UbiHelp> En bij die tweede, hetzelfde foutmelding van sub process
<RawChid> Die cache weggooien wilt nog wel eens helpen
<UbiHelp> Die commando van: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/* < - geeft ie dit aan: rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/archives/partial': Is a directory
<RawChid> Dan moet je rm -r doen
<RawChid> Om ook directories te kunnen verwijderen
<UbiHelp> jahh.. heb al die commando's gedaan.. Hij is nu updates aan het downloaden.. hopelijk installeert ie erna wel
<RawChid> Vergeet niet te duimen :P
<MrChrisDruif> rm -r? =-O
<UbiHelp> Haha
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...alleen cache weg halen :)
<UbiHelp> Ik krijg dan deze foutmelding: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576933/
<RawChid> Hm, nog steeds dezelfde dus
<UbiHelp> Ja :s
<UbiHelp> Niks lijkt te helpen blijkbaar
<RawChid> Heb je misschien PPA's toegevoegd aan je software bronnen?
<UbiHelp> Even kijken
<UbiHelp> Software manager lijkt er niet bij te zitten
<UbiHelp> Bij voorkeuren
<RawChid> Oke
<UbiHelp> Dat betekent miss dat er geen PPA's aanwezig zijn ?
<RawChid> Hm, ik lees ook dat je disk misschien stuk is
<RawChid> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/131789
<RawChid> Je kunt ff een check doen.... Met fsck
 * RawChid moet er ff vandoor. Succes verder 
<UbiHelp> Thanks for your help!
<stef> Hallo, kan iemand mij helpen?
<OerHeks> stel je vraag stef, misschien weet iemand het antwoord.
<stef> sorry, ik was even weg, maar ben weer terug ;)
<stef> Ik heb nu samba, alles werkt perfect enz.
<stef> maar als ik nu met mijn iMac verbinding maak, krijg ik ook mappen te zien waar ik geen toegang tot heb
<stef> als ik probeer in die map te geraken lukt dit ook niet (zoals het hoort)
<stef> maar nu zou ik graag hebben, dat mappen waar ik niet in mag, dat deze ook niet zichtbaar zijn voor mij.
<stef> is dat mogelijk ?
<OerHeks> hide unreadable = yes
<stef> bedankt! en moet ik dit bij elke map zetten, of ergens dat telt voor alle mappen ?
<OerHeks> dit geld voor alle mappen waar de user geen rechten heeft.
<stef> ja maar die regel moet je dus in smb.conf zetten ?
<OerHeks> ja, in sectie [TheShare]
<stef> dus niet bij [global] ?
<OerHeks> nope, zie > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343891
<stef> bedankt!
<stef> en nog een vraagje
<stef> hoe kan ik samba restarten ?
<stef> want ik lees overal sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart en van die dingen
<stef> maar niks met init.d werkt
<OerHeks> gebruik je wel sudo
<OerHeks> sudo /ect/init.d/samba restart
<stef> ja ik gebruik sudo
<stef> hij zegt dan: .etc.init.d/samba : command not found
<OerHeks> anders 'sudo service smbd restart'
<stef> ja!
<stef> dat is hem denk ik
<stef> nu zegt hij
<stef> smbd start/running, process 2441
<OerHeks> klinkt goed :-)
<stef> :)
<stef> alleen doe ik nog steeds iets fout met die hide unreadable
<stef> ik heb bv dit:
<stef> [piet]
<stef> paht, comment enz, en dan hide unreadable
<stef> dan heb ik [jan]
<stef> ook path, commant enz, en hide unreadable
<stef> en als ik inlog zie ik nog steeds beide mappen. maar als ik als gebruiker jan op de map piet klik, kom ik er niet in
<OerHeks> misschien moet het wel onder [global] ....
<OerHeks> ik dacht alleen onder share
<stef> maar bv piet heeft een eigen map
<stef> moet piet dan ook chown rechten hebben?
<stef> om die hide unreadable te laten werken ?
<OerHeks> met die hide zou alleen piet zijn eigen map mogen zien.
<OerHeks> of piet zit in een group, en en die map heeft group rechten, dan kan een ander hem ook zien.
<OerHeks> en en - en als *
<stef> nee ik heb nog niks met groups gedaan
<stef> ik zal even mijn volledig map settings laten zien
<stef> [piet]
<stef> comment = persoonlijke map van piet
<stef> path = /data/hdd2/persoonlijk/piet
<stef> valid users = piet
<stef> write list = piet
<stef> writeable = yes
<stef> broweable = yes
<stef> hide unreadable : yes
<stef> = yes*
<stef> zo heb ik het nu
<stef> dus normaal staat alles goed zo ?
<OerHeks> ik zit te speuren, maar kan geen goed voorbeeld vinden, sjef
<OerHeks> kan best listig zijn, ik werk niet dagelijks met samba :(
<stef> hmm, ik kan niet eens met een windows 7 machine een verbinding maken met mijn samba shares
<stef> kan het zijn dat ik mijn ubuntu eerst ergens op zichtbaar moet zetten voor hij op andere computers zichtbaar is in het netwerk
<Rogier> Hallo?
<MonkeyDust> tokyo!
<Rogier> tokyo?
<Rogier> Wie kan me helpen dan?
<MonkeyDust> hangt ervan af wat je vraag is
<Rogier> Nou ik ubuntu op mn kleine laptop gezet, maar nu kan ik de tekst niet lezen
<Rogier> de meeste tekst dan
<MonkeyDust> beetje specifieker aub
<Rogier> ik heb zon kleine packerd bell laptop
<MonkeyDust> wat wil je doen? in welke toepassing? online tekst of op de laptop zelf?
<Rogier> een tijdje geleden had ik via een usb ubuntu erop gezet maar op het buruablad kan ik de tekst niet lezen
<Rogier> dat is zergmaar 1 streek wit
<Rogier> laptop zelf
<MonkeyDust> welke versie van ubuntu?
<Rogier> uuuh
<MonkeyDust> heb je al eens opnieuw opgestart?
<Rogier> geen flauw idee
<Rogier> ja meerdere keren
<MonkeyDust> enkel op de desktop, of overal?
<Rogier> alleen de desktop als ik iets open is het wel leesbaar
<Rogier> ik heb al andere resolutie geprobeerd maar help niet zo veel
<MonkeyDust> en zijn de icoontjes op de desktop wel duidelijk zichtbaar?
<Rogier> ja die wel maar de tekst eronder is onleesbaar
<MonkeyDust> en gebruik je compiz, met al die speciale effecten, of gewoon gnome?
<Rogier> gewoone gnome dacht ik
<MonkeyDust> ben aant zien in gconf-editor
<MonkeyDust> engels of nederlands?
<MonkeyDust> rechts klikken op het bureaublad, change desktop background, fonts
<Rogier> engels
<Rogier> gebeurt niks als ik rechtermuisknop doe
<MonkeyDust> alt F2, gnome-control-center, appearance
<Rogier> dat staat er niet tussen hoor
<MonkeyDust> onder look en feel
<MonkeyDust> staat appearance
<MonkeyDust> herhaling: welke versie van ubuntu is het?
<Rogier> waar kan ik dat zien?
<MonkeyDust> heb je links bovenaan "Applications Places System"?
<Rogier> nee zie ik niet staan
<MonkeyDust> dan is het geen standaard ubuntu en moeten we weten welke versie het is
<Rogier> haha ja
<MonkeyDust> gevonden?
<Rogier> uuh nee
<Rogier> weet je ongeveer waar ik het kan vinden?
<MonkeyDust> wat ken en kun je al met ubuntu?
<Rogier> nou niet zoveel want ik zie alleen de plaatjes van dingen op de desktop dus...
<MonkeyDust> eerste keer dat je ubuntu gebruikt?
<Rogier> ik heb link een klein menu en inhoudelijke info van dat menu is dat rechts
<Rogier> ja
<MonkeyDust> kun je een website openen op internet?
<Rogier> nee ik heb geen internet omdat me wireless ontvanger het ook niet doet
<Rogier> ik denk dat het verstandiger is om een andere versie erop te zetten
<MonkeyDust> begin met een normale verbinding, met een kabel dus (ethernet)
<Rogier> heb alleen draadloos ter beschikking
<MonkeyDust> zie je dit menu op je ubuntu pc (klik hier ->) http://ubuntuclips.org/videos_6.html
<Rogier> nee ik heb een andere versaie
<Rogier> ik heb een redelijk compacte versie
<MonkeyDust> start je ubuntu terug op en zie of de versie verschijnt
<Rogier> ik heb de netbook versie
<MonkeyDust> klik op deze link, zo leer je misschien iets bij: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1wxWy4QFOQ
<Rogier> oke dankje
<MonkeyDust> ziet je scherm er meer zo uit, zoals op het filmpje?
<Rogier> ja precies zo
<MonkeyDust> nu weet je waarom ik bleef zeuren over de ubuntu versie ;)
<Rogier> haha ja
<stef> hallo ik zit met volgend probleem
<stef> in windows xp wil ik mijn ubuntu shares toevoegen
<stef> \\192.168.0.40 verbinding lukt niet
<stef> \192.168.0.40\piet (piet is een gedeelde map) dat lukt wel
<stef> is er een mogelijkheid dat \192.168.0.40\ wel gewoon werkt, dat windows een gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord vraagt en daarna gewoon de beschikbare mappen weergeeft
<MonkeyDust> ik denk dat je een root directory niet kunt sharen
<MonkeyDust> van linux naar linux gaat dat ook niet, ik heb het geprobeerd met NFS
<stef> maar stel dat je nu 30 shares zou hebben
<stef> dan zou je die allemaal apparte moeten mounten, dat kan toch niet ?
<OerHeks> dat lijkt me wel logisch
<RawChid> Ja klopt
<RawChid> Lijkt raar, maar dat is volgens mij wel zo
<RawChid> Kun je dus beter 1 share hebben met 30 submappen ;)
<OerHeks> anders zou de /root alle share info moeten hebben, dat kan dus niet
<stef> bedankt! inderdaad als je er zo over gaat nadenken is het inderdaad waar :D
<stef> dus bv een map media maken en die sharen
<stef> en in media zet je bv foto muziek films
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> en in de map share, maak je ook een algemene share aan
<stef> hoe bedoel je ?
<OerHeks> correctie >> en in de map media, maak je ook een algemene share aan
<stef> en waarvoor dient die dan ?
<stef> want ik heb nu /data/hdd1/media
<stef> in die hdd1 komt normaal verder niets te staan (die harde schijf word alleen gebruikt door de media map)
<OerHeks> daarmee bedoel ik: share dan niet de map media zelf, als een gedeelde ruimte met andere users, maak daarvoor ook een map aan
<stef> en wat is het voordeel daarvan ?
<OerHeks> zo zou ik dat opzetten, om conflicten te voorkomen
<stef> kan ik in windows dan met meerdere gebruikers inloggen want dat gaat nu niet :/
<stef> bv ik zit op het account van piet, en piet ziet bij 'deze computer' al zijn shares staan
<stef> nu komt de administrator langs en die wil even verbinding maken met een share van de administrator op het acount van piet
<stef> nu komt windows zeggen dat je geen 2 gebruikers verbinding mag laten maken met 1 computer
<stef> wat best vervelend is
<MonkeyDust> windows zuigt grote tijd
<OerHeks> 2x in piet, nee
<stef> pff wat een gedoe allemaal -_-
<stef> dat is wel echt slecht van windows dat je dat niet kan
<MonkeyDust> windows dient om te gamen
<OerHeks> wat je wil kan wel, dan dient piet uit te loggen.
<OerHeks> of de admin dient ( tijdenlijk) toegang te geven tot de share
<OerHeks> zie het als de sleutel in contactslot van een auto, er kan maar 1 sleutel tegelijk in.
<OerHeks> een 2e browser, ingelogd als admin, kan natuurlijk wel.
<erkan^> Ik heb een vraag: Wat betekent firefox %u als ik klik met de rechter op Eigenschappen van de pictogram?
<stef> ja inderdaad en het uitloggen zou me nog niet uitmaken
<stef> maar in windows heb je alleen de optie van verbidning verbreken, en dan moet je daarna weer je hele share opnieuw gaan toevoegen
<OerHeks> alle codes staan hier, erkan^  > http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_desktop_guides/gnome_2.14_user_guide/launchers.html
<OerHeks> firefox %u  A single URL.
<OerHeks> firefox %U  A list of URLs.
<erkan^> dat betekent "A single URL."
<erkan^> dank je wel
<OerHeks> jups
<exaltweb> hey hey
<OerHeks> hey exalt
<MonkeyDust> stef: probeer in linux eens in terminal => rdesktop [windows IP address], je zult zien dat windows uitlogt, als jij in linux remotely bent ingelogd in windows
<stef> de terminal zegt dan gewoon autoselected keyboard map nl-be
<stef> en dan moet je even wachten en krijg je unable to connect
<MonkeyDust> het paswoord klopt niet, omdat het het keyboard verkeerd staat?
<MonkeyDust> probeer eens?
<stef> ik moet nergens een wachtwoord ingeven
<stef> als ik rdesktop 192.168.245.157 doe, dan zegt hij dat meteen van dat keyboard
<MonkeyDust> hier lukt het
<MonkeyDust> maar idd, windows kun je enkel disconnecten
<stef> dus eigenlijk is de enigste optie, tijdelijk de gebruiker meer rechten geven tot een map
<MonkeyDust> Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<MonkeyDust> WARNING: Remote desktop does not support colour depth 24; falling back to 16
<stef> wat ik ook nog altijd kan doen, is overal de network shares als administrator gaan toevoegen, maar dan heb je wel overl administrator rechten :/
<stef> maar dan kan je wel makkelijk even een nieuwe share toevoegen als het nodig is
<MonkeyDust> http://imagebin.org/141679
<stef> maar dan moet de windows ook remote desktop toelaten ?
<MonkeyDust> goeie vraag :)
<MonkeyDust> http://imagebin.org/141681
<OerHeks> een share toevoegen met gasten niks, gebruikers leesrechten, en jij alleen schrijfrechten is veilig zat.
<stef> hmm dat staat juist bij mij
<stef> ja inderdad oer, maar dan zit je nog steeds met 2 of meer accounts
<OerHeks> zelf wel schrijfrechten maar geen leesrechten is wel geinig, moet je een keer meegemaakt hebben :-D
<stef> :p
<stef> wat ik bv wel zou kunnen doen is dan met ftp werken moest ik dan echt met mijn administrator gegevens zou willen inloggen op iemand anders zijn account
<Chat1219> hoi
<sgs1990> weet iemand hoe het komt dat mijn ingebouwde webcam op de laptop het niet doet met ubuntu,, en hoe ik eventuele drivers hiervoor kan installeren?
<sgs1990> een losse webcam herkent ubuntu meteen
<OerHeks> welke laptop, en wat zie je in terminal: lspci of lsusb
<sgs1990> acer aspore 5670
<sgs1990> en hoe moet ik dat zien in de terminal
<MonkeyDust> sgs1990: probeer het programma Cheese
<MonkeyDust> sgs1990: sudo apt-get install cheese
<sgs1990> dat maakt niet uit,, het programma herkent geen webcam
<MonkeyDust> heb je cheese al?
<sgs1990> jah al geprobeert, maakt geen verschil
<sgs1990> zal het nog eens proberen voor de zekerheid
<MonkeyDust> en camorama?
<sgs1990> met camorama doe tm'n usb cam het wel
<OerHeks> ik lees dit > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1284809
<sgs1990> maar de ingebouwde nogsteds iet
<MonkeyDust> vreemd, ik heb ook een acer met ingebouwde cam
<MonkeyDust> en cheese werkt
<sgs1990> nee onder cheese en camorama werkt hij bijde niet
<OerHeks> ACER Orbicam integrated webcam now supported by GSPCA
<sgs1990> dus hij gaat het niet doen OerHeks?
<OerHeks> ik lees net 6 pagina's > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322218
<OerHeks> geen oplossing, terwijl er wel gesuggereerd word dat GSPCA deze zou herkennen
<OerHeks> en acer gebruikt 3 verschillende webcams
<OerHeks> dus doe eerst lsusb in terminal
<OerHeks> plak de tekst in  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sgs1990> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577152/
<sgs1990> sorry OerHeks, ik wa snog even met een lesvoorbereiding bezig
<sgs1990> beetje afgeleid af en toe
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> dat is het mooie van IRC
<sgs1990> het kan zijn dat hier mijn usb webcam ook tussen staat,, die is namelijk nog aangelsoten
<OerHeks> ja dat zie ik, onderaan staat de OrbiCam
<OerHeks> jammer :(
<sgs1990> moet ik die even ontkoppelen en nog eens opvragen in de termimal?
<OerHeks> nee hoor, je kan er net zoveel aanhangen als je wil
<sgs1990> okw
<OerHeks> de code ID 046d:0896 is belangrijkste, usb id
<OerHeks> hier ook de bug report > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271258
<sgs1990> hier zie ik niet de oplossing in staan helaas
<OerHeks> idd, staat nog open
<sgs1990> oke bedankt OerHeks,, dan licht het dus niet aan de pc
<sgs1990> of juist wel,, tijd voor een andere:P
<OerHeks> tijdenlijk de externe gebruiken maar.
<sgs1990> zit niks anders op
<stef> hallo, daarstraks was iemand me aan het helpen met samba, is deze persoon er toevallig nog ? (ik ben zijn naam vergeten)
<Jitse> stef: MonkeyDust bedoel je?
<stef> Jitse, dat kan goed ja :)
<stef> Hoe kan je eigenlijk ervoor zorgen dat ik een bericht typ en dat er zo een geluidje afgaat bij die persoon
<Jitse> Hij is nog wel online als het goed is
<stef> ja hij staat nog in de lijst.
<OerHeks> tiep de eerste 3 letters + TAB
<Jitse> Misschien kan ik je helpen?
<OerHeks> maar of er een geluidje afgaat, weet ik niet, wel een highlight
<stef> OerHeks: zo dus :)
<Jitse> Al moet ik toegeven dat mijn kennis van Samba niet erg uitgebreid is...
<stef> maakt niet uit want het probleem is opgelost :D
<Jitse> okee mooi :)
<OerHeks> oke dan
<OerHeks> tip: maak een backup van je werkende .conf
<stef> een persoon op tweakers had een oplossing voor het probleem dat je niet met 2 gebruikers tegelijk kan inloggen op 1 share (in windows)
<stef> MonkeyDust:  dus bij deze:
<stef> je kan het doen door 1 maal verbinding te maken via IP adres, en daarna kan je nog een verbinding maken via hostname
<stef> Ik dacht ik zal het hier maar even zeggen, misschien zijn er nog mensen die het konden gebruiken ;)
<OerHeks> ja, ook nieuw voor mij :-)
<OerHeks> slim
<OerHeks> nu speuren om dat te kunnen voorkomen :P
<stef> en het werkt, zonet getest :D
<stef> haha :p
<Jitse> Wat is windows toch dom dat het daar in trapt zeg :P
<stef> nu het ene probleem is opgelost, heb ik mijn volgende al klaar staan .. :)
<stef> haha ja :p
<stef> misschien maar goed dat ze niet zo slim zijn :p anders konden wij het niet gebruiken :p
<stef> kan ik mijn webserver ipv poort 80, 8080 (intern) geven
<OerHeks> apache config aanpassen
<stef> omdat mijn provider alles blokkeert onder poort 1024, is het makkelijker als ik intern en extern dezelfde poorten ga gebruiken
<OerHeks> Listen, als ik het goed heb
<stef> oké ik ga het meteen even proberen ;)
<OerHeks> ports.conf
<Jitse> /etc/httpd/ports.conf
<stef> bedankt!
<stef> en voor mysql enz hoef ik dan niet meer te veranderen ?
<Jitse> je moet apache wel herstarten voordat het werkt
<stef> ok
<OerHeks> in apache2.conf geef je de naam aan wat hij standaard laat, index.html etc , daar zat ik mee in de war
<OerHeks> sudo service apache2 restart
<stef> ooh maar dat is ook handig :p dus je kan daar bv instellen dat hij standaart de pagina home.html gaat laden ?
<OerHeks> ja
<Gotiniens> je kan dan beter home.html renamen naar index.html
<Gotiniens> dat is de standaard, en dan weet je igg dat het op elke webserver werkt
<stef> ja inderdaad, maar toch leuk dat je het kan veranderen
<Gotiniens> ja leuk
<OerHeks> je kan zelf kiezen idd, index.html of  index.php
<OerHeks> maar dan ga je hele andere dingen doen.
<Gotiniens> totdat je met een spoed een webserver moet inrichten omdat de ouwe stuk is, en je niet weet/herindert dat die instelling ooit is gedaan :P
<stef> haha :p
<stef> Jitse: /etc/httpd/ports.conf is dit het juiste pad ?
<hansw> dat stel je apache zo in dat hij index.html/php/py/perl/pl/aspx of wat dan ook gaat laden, desnoods default.foo
<Jitse> ja
<Jitse> de laatste keer dat ik apache gebruikte wel
<stef> de httpd map vind ik niet terug in /etc/
<hansw>  /etc/apache2
<stef> yup
<stef> die is er wel
<OerHeks> niet gewoon in /etc/apache2/ports.conf ?
<stef> ja die is er;)
<Jitse> excuus. het is alweer een tijdje geleden ;)
<stef> maakt niet uit ;) zowel NameVirtualHost *:80 als Listen 80 veranderen ?
<hansw> stef, beiden lijkt me verstandig, je Listen is het basis poortnummer, kunnen er meerdere zijn meen ik
<Jitse> ja, allebei veranderen
<stef> iets gaat er fout denk ik
<stef> bij het herstarten krijg ik dit in terminal:
<stef> [warn] namevirtualhost *:8080 has no virtualhosts
<stef> ook als ik nu ga kijken op ip:8080 krijg ik een error
<stef> als ik hem terug op 80 zet, doet hij het weer
<Jitse> zet namevirtualhost eens terug op 80 en probeer nog eens te herstarten
<stef> dan geeft de terminal geen fout meer, maar de pagina gaat ook niet laden
<OerHeks> en je router eens flushen ?
<Jitse> en /var/www is niet leeg?
<hansw> stef, voor je apache herstart even het volgende draaien: apache2ctl configtest <-- die geeft aan wat er mis is
<OerHeks> heb je de conf met sudo bewerkt ?
<stef> ja
<hansw> stef, dat is overigens geen error maar een warning
<stef> apache2ctl  configtest:
<stef> apache2: could not reliably determine the server's fully quelified domain name using 127.0.0.1 for servername
<stef> syntax OK
<hansw> :-)
<hansw> kijk even wat je interne ipadres is (ifconfig) en zet die erin
<hansw> of extern adres
<stef> ip is 192.168.0.40
<OerHeks> vast ip is altijd beter.
<stef> die 40 is vast :)
<stef> maar waar moet ik die precies zetten mijn ip ?
<Jitse> Dat weet ik niet, ik ken de syntax van het commando niet. Lees anders even de manpage van apache2ctl
<OerHeks> je IP zet je hard in /etc/network/interfaces
<hansw> stef, in Listen staat vermoedelijk een wildcart
<hansw> *
<hansw> vervang dat met je interne ipnummer
<hansw> wacht, ik vergis me
<hansw> het is BindAddress
<hansw> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/bind.html
<hansw> daar zal apache dan naar luisteren
<hansw> ow, had toch gelijk, Listen kun je ook gebruiken
<hansw> Listen 192.170.2.1:80
<hansw> als voorbeeld
<hansw> meerdere interfaces kun je naar diverse adressen laten luisteren
<hansw> dus als je een alias aanmaakt op een iface kun je het op verschillende poorten en ipnummers laten luisteren
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<hansw> overigens is het voor apache2 net zo als ik het goed lees
<hansw> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/bind.html
<hansw> Multiple Listen directives may be used to specify a number of addresses and ports to listen on. The server will respond to requests from any of the listed addresses and ports
<OerHeks> onder de 1024 werkt niet, dus daarom 8080 toch ?
<OerHeks> of bedoel je 80 intern, 8080 extern ?
<hansw> sorry?
<hansw> 80 werkt prima hoor :-)
<hansw> tenzij je hoster die poort blokt
<stef> ik zit bij telenet ik wil webserver ook extern kunnen benaderen
<stef> dus ik moet dan via 8080 gaan werken
<OerHeks> [21:22] <stef> omdat mijn provider alles blokkeert onder poort 1024,
<hansw> ow, dan moet je even iemand laten kijken of dat werkt
<stef> inderdaad :D
<stef> ja maar
<hansw> OerHeks, toen zat ik nog tv te kijken
<stef> ik wil dat het intern ook 8080 word
<hansw> stef, heb je een extern ipadres? dan probeer ik wel even
<stef> is makkelijker om overal dezelfde poorten te gebruiken
<hansw> stef, Listen dus
<stef> Listen 192.170.2.1:80
<stef> en 192.170.2.1 vervangen door mijn vast ip ?
<hansw> ja
<hansw> tenzij je modem doorsluist naar een intern ip adres
<hansw> dan gebruik je dat
<stef> het werkt niet.
<hansw> wat werkt niet?
<stef> binnen het netwerk naar 192.168.0.40:8080 gaan
<hansw> dat kun je vermoedelijk in je modem instellen
<hansw> alles doorsluizen naar een ipnummer
<hansw> hou er wel rekening mee dat dan alles doorgaat, ook mail, dns, sql hacks, etc.. draai dus een firewall
<stef> ja maar jij bedoelt nu van buiten af mijn webserver benaderen ?
<hansw> ja
<stef> ja maar ik ben nog bezig met "intern" mijn poort te veranderen
<stef> nog niets met extern
<hansw> zie het zo als dat je achter nat zit. Je modem heeft een ipnummer dat voor externen te bereiken is, dat verkeer sluis je door naar je webserver
<OerHeks> je router herstarten met deze poort wijzigingen is ook niet verkeerd.
<hansw> ah, dan nogmaals met ifconfig kijken, dat adres in een Listen entry stoppen, vervolgens een tweede Listen regel met je externe adres (als je niet op een nat oplossing zit, anders werkt het ook al voor extern)
<hansw> pff, je zou morgen maar vrij zijn
<OerHeks> dan ging je carnaval vieren ?
<Gotiniens> vrij dat doet me denken aan al die vrije dagen die in mijn contract staan, zou niet weten wat ik er mee moet :)
<exalt> martijn1985, hey
<exalt> wat zegt sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<martijn1985>  Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<martijn1985>                                                                          [ OK ]
<hansw> Gotiniens, ik ken het, heb geloof ik 7 weken staan
<hansw> OerHeks, carnaval is niet mijn ding, tenzij het op trinidad ofzo is
<OerHeks> verkeerde kant aardbol dus.
<exalt> martijn1985, wil je draadloos op eth0 ?
<hansw> jups, als het me ooit lukt ga ik er weer naar toe OerHeks
<hansw> niet eens om het carnaval trouwens, maar om de mensen
<martijn1985> exalt, nee volgens mij is eth0 de bekabelde verbinding die er nu ligt. Het is in elk geval de enige verbinding die rechts bovenaan in beeld weergegeven wordt.
<Gotiniens> ag ik heb het elk jaar wel gezellig in Losser
<hansw> Losser :-) dat is wel dichtbij dan
<Gotiniens> jah, paar KM fietsen voor mij
<Gotiniens> voor jij zal oldenzaal dichterbij zijn
<Gotiniens> *jou
<hansw> klopt, half uurtje in de auto ofzo
<hansw> denekamp een kwartiertje
<Gotiniens> maar ik ben er alleen zaterdags hoor, dan vind ik het wel weer genoeg
<exalt> martijn1985, dat klopt , hoe probeer je je draadloos te configureren ?
<exalt> handmatig
<exalt> of via het menu ?
<hansw> ik heb 1 keer carnaval meegemaakt in nederland, toen was ik 16 ofzo
<martijn1985> exalt ik heb via ndiswrapper de windows drivers geinstalleerd, wat ook de aangegeven methode was voor mijn netwerkkaart, en daarmee ben ik online geweest, alleen hij lijkt nu mijn netwerkkaart helemaal niet meer te zien. Dus ik weet niet precies wat je in deze met configureren bedoelt, ik heb wel ooit het SSID ingetypt in ndiswrapper
<exalt> martijn1985, is je kernel module geladen ?
<martijn1985> hoe controleer ik dat?
<petrov> iemand ervaring met nfs?
<martijn1985> exalt sudo modprobe ndiswrapper resulteert in dit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577183/
<Cees> petrov, welke ervaring met nfs?
<petrov> heb 1 hdd van 3 tb wd in mijn ene computer en nog 1 van 3 tb in een andere machine met een netwerk van 1 GB
<exalt> martijn1985, oke een hoop warnings. heb je deze actie eerder tijdens de installatie moeten uitvoeren ?
<petrov> als ik wil syncen .vdi bijvoorbeeld gaat het met een snelheid van 70 mb/s dan 40mb/s vervolgens 23/mb/s dan opeens weer 70mb/s en op het laatste 80% heb ik niet meer een snelheid van 4 mb/s
<martijn1985> exalt, niet bij een installatie maar ik ben aan het googelen geweest om dit probleem op te lossen, daarbij kwam ik op iets wat hierop leek, maar dat resulteerde in die foutmeldingen, dus ik heb het probleem waarschijnlijk zelf erger gemaakt hiermee, maar het bestond al voordat deze warnings er waren
<petrov> weet niet als dit een rol speelt, de ene is ntfs en de andere ext4
<stef> hansw, oerheks, jitse ik heb het gevonden!
<Gotiniens> petrov, is die NTFS ook op een linux machine?
<petrov> ja
<petrov> dual boot, windows en linux maar sync altijd met ubuntu
<petrov> en die andere pc is alleen ubuntu
<Gotiniens> is de NTFS de schijf waarvan je leest of waarnaar je schrijft?
<petrov> ntfs: leest
<stef> hansw: ik moest in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default ook nog virtualhosts aanpassen naar 8080! :)
<stef> nu wertk het
<stef> werkt*
<Gotiniens> petrov, ik zou dan eens uitzoeken hoe snel linux NTFS kan lezen, ik kan me voorstellen dat dat niet dondershoog ligt, NTFS word namelijk via een omweg ondersteunt
<petrov> aja vandaar
<MrChrisDruif> Hai stef; je had toch laatst die Wine probleem? Is dat nog goed gekomen? (Of vergis ik me? :P)
<stef> uhm Wine ? :D
<stef> de laatste tijd heb ik me vooral bezig gehouden met ubuntu :)
<petrov> Gotiniens, ik heb 2 hdd's ene ext4 (os) en die van 3tb ntfs (data). Als ik iets kopieer van os naar m'n dataschijf gaat dit zeer rap
<exalt> martijn1985, kan je me een link naar de installatie tutorial geven die je gevolgd hebt ?
<OerHeks> Chris, dat was alex :-)
<hansw> stef, ah, dat is wel logisch jaj, overigens kunt je meer symbolic links in sites-enabled hebben staan
<MrChrisDruif> Ik help zoveel verschillende mensen....onthoudt niet alles wie welk probleem precies had :P
<stef> ik weet wel dat ik je nog gesproken had mrchrisdruif :)
<martijn1985> exalt http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ProblemenMetDraadlozeNetwerkkaartenOplossen (laatste stap is het relevantst)
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, daarom vroeg ik me af of je probleem was opgelost :)
<exalt> martijn1985, pci kaart ?
<stef> maar ik weet echt niet meer waar we het over hadden :o
<martijn1985> exalt ja, is idd PCI
<exalt> martijn1985, paste de output van lspci -v | less eens op paste.ubuntu.com
<petrov_> terug, linux zat vast :p
<Rogier> Hallo
<Rogier> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<exalt> misscien wel
<Rogier> Nou
<exalt> ja misschien wel nu
<stef> MrChrisDruif: hadden wij het gisteren niet over dat backup script ? :)
<martijn1985> exalt, wil je alle output, of alleen van de wlan controller?
<Rogier> Ik heb een wireless netwerk ontvangertje in me laptop zitten maar die doet het nu niet met ubuntu
<Rogier> hoe kan ik dat inschakelien ofzo
<exalt> martijn1985, alle output van dat commando
<exalt> Rogier, systeem - > beheer -> extra hardware
<exalt> geeft die een wireless netwerk ontvangertje aan ?
<Rogier> nee
<stef>  poorten kunnen laten draaien, zowel 8080 als 80
<stef> how ik deed even iets fout
<MrChrisDruif> stef: Ja, zou wel kunnen :)
<exalt> Rogier, weetje wat van ubuntu af?
<stef> hansw: zou ik apache op twee poorten kunnen laten draaien, zowel 8080 als 80?
<exalt> van linux in het algemeen ?>
<exalt> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ProblemenMetDraadlozeNetwerkkaartenOplossen
<stef> MrChrisDruif: dat is me niet meer gelukt gisteren :)
<Rogier> nee niet echt
<Rogier> ik ga kijken
<MrChrisDruif> stef: En vandaag?
<Rogier> dankje
<hansw> stef, ja, zie mijn eerdere links, met Listen
<hansw> 1 ipadres met 1 Listen entry
<stef> MrChrisDruif: vandaag heb ik me weer met samba bezig gehouden, omdat er niks meer wou werken met die scripts :/
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, dus die andrioid script werkte ook niet meer uiteindelijk stef?
<martijn1985> exalt http://paste.ubuntu.com/577190/
<stef> nee die wou ook niet meer werken :(
<exalt> martijn1985, lsmod | grep 8180
<exalt> wat geeft dat ?
<stef> hansw: als ik een ip voor mijn poort zet, dan krijg ik een 'fail' tijdens het herstarten
<martijn1985> exalt helemaal niets
<hansw> stef, lezen, het Listen adres
<exalt> martijn1985, en dit: modprobe -r 8180
<martijn1985> exalt dat geeft hetzelfde als modprobe ndiswrapper (daarvan stuurde ik je de pastebin al)
<stef> hansw: deze bedoel je toch hé http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/bind.html
<stef> want ik snap die listen wel, maar raar dat je niets met je virtualhost moet doen
<hansw>  stef in je virtualhosts doe je niet meer *:<poortnummer> maar <adres>:<poortnummer>
<exalt> martijn1985, en geeft /etc/init.d/networking restart het zelfde resultaat als net ?
<stef> hansw: ik heb het anders gedaan maar het werkt
<stef> ik heb de code van 000-default gekopieerd en onderaan weer geplakt en virtualhosts *:80 gezet dus je hebt 2 stukken code 1 van poort 8080 en 1 van 80
<martijn1985> exalt nee, dat geeft: ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<martijn1985> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<stef> in conf bestand heb ik staan virtualhost *:80 listen 80 en virtualhost *:8080 listen 80
<stef> listen 8080*
<stef> zo werkt het, mag het zo ook dan ?
<exalt> martijn1985, net deed je het met sudo ervoor
<hansw> stef, nog een keer lezen :-)
<martijn1985> exalt...uiteraard: * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                                                                                                                    [ OK ]
<hansw> ik ben zo weg, kijk even goed in de manual
<exalt> martijn1985, das anders dan net ?
<martijn1985> exalt klopt, hij gaf net ignoring unknown interface
<exalt> martijn1985, heb je nu weer verbinding ?
<martijn1985> ik heb ondertussen een andere driver gevonden en geinstalleerd, mogelijk dat dat eea veroorzaakt, maar ik heb nog geen verbinding. Ik kan onder beheer>netwerkverbinding ook de draadloze verbinding niet configureren
<exalt> martijn1985, zit ook niet daar volgends mij
<exalt> in je bovenste werkbalk links boven
<exalt> sorry
<exalt> rechts boven
<exalt> zit een netwerk icoontje
<exalt> rechtermuisklik erop
<martijn1985> exalt, en dan verbindingen bewerken resulteert in hetzelfde scherm als waar ik naar verwees...maar ik kan nog steeds geen draadloze verbinding maken
<exalt> martijn1985, andere muisknop
<martijn1985> exalt ook als ik links klink zie ik alleen eth0 staan, das bekabeld...
<exalt> en wanneer je nog eens de andere knop inklikt staat daar ook een draadloos netwerk icoon ?
<exalt> hmm sorry martijn1985 , ik ga naar bed
<exalt> truste
<stef> hansw: ben je er nog ?
<martijn1985> exalt, okee, bedankt voor je hulp in elk geval...ik google nog even verder, slaap lekker
<stef> hansw: ik heb nu het volgende gedaan, in de conf file heb ik listen 192.168.0.40:80 en listen 192.168.0.40:8080 staan
<stef> virtualhost *:80 is nu virtualhost *:* (* zodat hij elke poort neemt bij listen)
<stef> bij de 000-default heb ik dan ook virtualhost op *:* gezet
<stef> en zo werkt het ook
<stef> hansw: nu heb ik het gedaan zoals het moet denk ik :-)
<stef> achter virtualhosts heb k nu mijn vast ip staan van mijn webserver
<stef> dan daaronder listen 8080 en listten 80
<stef> en bij 000-default heb ik bij virtualhost ook mijn vast ip staan
<hansw> stef, ik denk dat dat wel goed is ja :-), wildcarts wil je security wise niet gebruiken
<stef> inderdaad :)
<stef> bedankt voor al je hulp !
<stef> nog een ander vraagje, kan ik met proftp bestaande gebruikers gebruiken ?
<stef> want als ik gadmin-proftp ga gebruiken, dan gaat die altijd nieuwe gebruikers aanmaken in ubuntu
<stef> als ik een nieuwe map aanmaak via ftp, hoe kan ik dan die map rechten geven aan iedereen
<OerHeks> proftp werkt met een eigen user database, of je die kan koppelen aan bestaande users, weet ik niet.
<OerHeks> normaal gebruik je sql > http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-ftp-virtual-host-with-proftpd-mysql
<stef> ja bestaande gebruikers is me gelukt :)
<stef> maar als ik nu bv een map aanmaak dan gaat hij de rechten instellen op de ingelogde user van ftp
<stef> maar ik wil dat alles wat via ftp gaat chmod 755 is
<Rogier> kan iemand mij helpen het gaat over wireless ontvanger in me laptop die niet werk op dit moment
<stef> heb je de drivers geinstalleerd ?
<Rogier> uuh niet dat ik weet
<stef> dus je kan je draadloos internet niet zien ?
<Rogier> nee
<Rogier> ja bedoel ik
<stef> dus je kan je wifi zien in een lijst, maar als je een verbinding wil maken dan lukt het niet ?
<Rogier> ik heb een ingeboude  ontvanger die met een knopje op mn toetsenbord werkt maar als ik die indruk doet die niks
<Rogier> kan ook geen wifi zien
<stef> ok
<stef> heb je de mogelijkheid om je laptop even aan te sluiten via een kabel aan je router/switch
<Rogier> nee dat is dus het probleem
<stef> kan je het type nummer van je laptop geven ?
<stef> merk en serie
<Rogier> een packerd bell
<Rogier> uuh en serie
<Rogier> swerie zie ik niet staan
<Rogier> het een een vrou oude mini laptop
<Rogier> vrij*
<stef> http://nl.packardbell.be/pb/nl/BE/content/productgroup/notebooks
<stef> staat hij daar nog ergens tussen?
<Rogier> nee
<Rogier> ik ga wel even zoeken
<Rogier> Packard Bell EasyNote XS20
<Rogier> das is hem
<Rogier> http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/1302/2/mini-notebooks-packard-bell-easynote-xs20
<stef> oke ik ga even wat voor je opzoeken
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ProblemenMetDraadlozeNetwerkkaartenOplossen
<OerHeks> bepalen welke wireless je hebt ( als je zeker weet dat wireless aanstaat, via toetsenbord)
<Rogier> ja maar heb geen verpakking ofzo
<stef> kan je even volgend command ingeven
<stef> sudo lshw -C network
<stef> hiermee krijg je meer informatie over het type netwerkkaart
<Rogier> oke uuh waar kun je da tinvoeren?
<Rogier> ik heb engelse versie
<stef> in de terminal
<stef> weet je de terminal staan .?
<OerHeks> dat is als hij herkend word, voor hardware gebruik:  lspci
<OerHeks> open terminal met ctrl + alt + T
<Rogier> ja maar hij vind commando niet
<stef> vergeet je de sudo niet? en lspci --> eerste letter is een L en niet een 1
<Rogier> oooh
<Rogier> ja nu heb ik hem
<stef> ;)
<stef> krijg je nu informatie?
<Rogier> staat: format can be....
<Rogier> options can be..
<Rogier> nou stata niet heel veel
<stef> heb je lshw op lspci gebruikt ?
<Rogier> lshw
<stef> doe eens: sudo lshw -c network
<stef> -c network er ook achter gezet ?
<Rogier> ja
<Rogier> nu heb ik hem
<stef> wat staat er bij product ?
<Rogier> rtl -8139/8139c/8139c+
<stef> en heb je nog ergens anders product staan ?
<stef> want die je nu hebt is namelijk van je kabel
<Rogier> ja
<Rogier> nee zie niks staan verder
<OerHeks> als ik op toetsenbord kijk, zul je met FN + F4 de wireless aan moeten zetten ?
<OerHeks> http://img.hexus.net/v2/systems/PB/DSCF5417_cropped-big.jpg
<OerHeks> dan pas kan je hem zien met lspci
<stef> inderdaad zoals OerHeks het zegt, probeer eens --> sudo lspci
<Rogier> dat knopje naast de aanknop
<Rogier> dat is hem
<Rogier> maar die gaat niet branden als ik druk
<Rogier> gedaan
<stef> nu krijg je normaal een hele lijst van hardware gegevens
<stef> die rtl 8139 zal er ook wel ergens tussen zitten
<stef> nu is het de bedoeling om je wifi kaart ertussen te vinden
<Rogier> ja ik kan niks met wifi vinden
<Rogier> alleen die ethernet controller dus
<OerHeks> plak de lijst eens in Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<stef> slim idee OerHeks ;)
<Rogier> hoe dan ik zit nu op een andere pc
<stef> idd
<stef> gaat niet lukken :/
<Rogier> ik noem de dingen waarvan ik niet zeker weet dat dat hem niet is oke?
<Rogier> eerst heel veel Host bridge
<Rogier> PCI bridge
<Rogier> IDE interface
<Rogier> ISA bridge
<stef> kom je dit ergens tegen
<Rogier> de rest is allemala usb of audio ofzo
<stef> Realtek RTL8187B
<stef> want ik denk dat je wlan kaart de Realtek RTL8187B is
<Rogier> nee alleen bij ethernet
<Rogier> realtek dan de rest is anders
<stef> is er echt geen mogelijkheid tot verbinden met kabel ?
<OerHeks> dan hang je hem toch gewoon aan je router per draad ?
<stef> want dan is het zo opgelost
<OerHeks> dan komen er mogenlijk updates danwel driver beschikbaar via menu stuurprogramma's
<Rogier> oke
<Rogier> ja dat zou wel kunnen maar dat word wel wat werk maar dan ga ik dat wel doen. morgen dan he
<stef> oké ;)
<Rogier> dan ga ik nu maar eens slapen
<stef> veel succes!
<stef> ik ook :)
<Rogier> mag ik jullie beide heeeel hartellijk bedanken
<stef> graag gedaan ;)
<Rogier> top dat jullie me hielpen
<OerHeks> have fun
<stef> :)
<stef> bye
<Rogier> dankje
<Rogier> doei doei
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-08
<fries> "ls -a" in terminal, kan iemand me zeggen wat dit juist weergeeft?
<fries> zijn dit de gewone + de verborgen bestanden van de huidige map?
<MrChrisDruif> fries: Kan je ook zelf opzoeken in terminal door man ls te doen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Kzal ff kijken voor je
<MrChrisDruif> fries: Inderdaad, -a slaat bestanden niet over die met een . beginnen, oftewel hidden files :)
<fries> danku ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Geen probleem, "Geef een man een vis en hij heeft een dag te eten. Leer hem vissen en hij heeft elke dag eten."
<MrChrisDruif> Als het vangen wil lukken :P
<MrChrisDruif> Dat "man ls" werkt voor ieder command wat je in terminal invoert, bijv. "man apt"....man is manuel oftewel handleiding van een commando
<RawChid> Maar sommige mensen zijn lui en houden niet van vissen...
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Ik ben ook niet zo'n visser...;)
<Vancha> goedemorgen mensen
<MrChrisDruif> Dag Vancha :D
<vancha> is er iemand aanwezig die voor mij een vraag kan beantwoorden?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat weet ik niet vancha :)
<vancha> zal ik hem toch maar stellen dan :)
<vancha> ik zit trouwens bij niekie op school
<vancha> mocht hij er zijn... dan kan hij het lezen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, die ken ik ook niet echt :)
<vancha> maar mijn vraag:
<MrChrisDruif> Heb die naam wel eens voorbij zien komen
<vancha> ik wil helpen met de distributie van ubuntu cd's
<vancha> wat zijn verplichtingen voor mij waar ik mij aan moet houden :o
<vancha> ik heb op de site gekeken
<vancha> en daar stond op
<vancha> dat ik zelf een bedrijf moest hebben?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....dat zou ik niet weten....linkje? Misschien dat ik de tekst anders begrijp :P)
<MrChrisDruif> *:)
<vancha> jazeker :D
<vancha> ff zien hoor :P
<vancha> ja kan ik het natuurlijk niet meer vinden XD
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<vancha> had nog wel iets duidelijk op de site vermeld kunnen worden :)
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, is misschien mogelijk...
<vancha> nja, zal ik later even naar moeten kijken, is er mischien iemand bekend met het project dat ubuntu in het fries vertaald?
<vancha> daarvoor moet ik zeker maar even bij het offtopic gedeelte zijn of niet :o
<vancha> want ik vroeg me af of dat nog actueel is.
<MrChrisDruif> Dit soort vragen zijn meer voor offtopic inderdaad :)
<vancha> ah, nou ja in ieder geval bedankt dat je meteen klaarstond ^^ ik verhuis even ;)
<MrChrisDruif> ubuntu-nl is voor ondersteuning, of dat nou community ondersteuning of technische ondersteuning....maakt mij niet echt  uit :P)
<MrChrisDruif> *tired* *:)
<Jeroen__> goedemorgen
<Jeroen__> heeft iemand ervaring met de all in one pc's en multitouch ?
<MrChrisDruif> Jeroen__: Nee sorry, niet met Linux...alleen Android, maar dat werkt gewoon :P
<Jeroen__> ok :)
<Jeroen__> ik heb nu een laptop die echt herrie maakt
<Jeroen__> ik wil eigenlijk dus een cheapass Imac
<Jeroen__> dus acer/asus/msi/hp all in one
<Jeroen__> windhoos eraf en lekker buntu draaien
<MrChrisDruif> Er is utouch
<Jeroen__> maar i3 i5 i7 thats the question
<MrChrisDruif> Maar weet niet of dat multitouch is
<MrChrisDruif> iMac? Bedoel je niet iPad
<Jeroen__> nee
<Jeroen__> imac is all in one
<Jeroen__> maar 1300 euro voor een i3
<Jeroen__> terwijl je bij asus of andere onder de 900 euro klaar kunt zijn
<Jeroen__> heb nu HP laptop
<MrChrisDruif> Ok...
<MrChrisDruif> Ben zelf meer aant kijken voor tablet :)
<Jeroen__> ah
<Jeroen__> dan is Ipad 2 erg nice
<Jeroen__> en voor wat je krijgt het goedkoopst dacht ik
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik niet, was op vakantie tijdens de introductie....dus moet nog ff kijken....en wil niet iOS...wil gewoon volledige desktop ;)
<Jeroen__> ah
<Jeroen__> een all in one dus :)
<Jeroen__> of losse kast monitor en de hele rambam?
<MrChrisDruif> Zoiets, alleen dan anders....meer netbook zonder toetsenbord ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Zullen we dit voortzetten in -offtopic?
<Vancha> BAM, zuruck :)
<Jeroen__> prima
<Jeroen__> walking to offtopic
<stef> hallo, met samba heb ik 1 map geshared, en in die map zitten die submappen
<stef> en ik heb 2 gebruikers en iedere gebruiker heeft een eigen map
<stef> als ik in Mac os x probeer binnen te geraken in de ander zijn map lukt het niet (zoals het moet)
<stef> maar als ik in windows 7 hetzelfde probeer geraak ik er wel gewoon in
<stef> hoe kan ik dit oplossen ?
<MrChrisDruif> stef: Windows is voor ene map? Mac voor de andere?
<stef> nee ik heb dit:
<stef> en daarin heb ik /data/hdd1/hoofdmap/map1
<stef> en /data/hdd1/hoofdmap/map2
<stef> en dan heb ik bv piet en jan
<stef> jan = map1 en piet = map2
<stef> en ik heb dan zo gezegd in smb.conf van allow user =
<stef> en in mac werkt alles zoals het moet
<stef> maar in windows is het net of de rechten woren niet gebruikt
<stef> als ik in windows 'rechtstreeks' verbinding maak met de submap zelf, dan moet ik wel de juiste gebruiker zijn, maar via een hoofdfolder moet het precies niet
<MrChrisDruif> Iedereen "kan" toch ook toegang hebben tot de map? De sub-mappen hebben restricties toch?
<stef> nee dat is het rare. als ik met de hoofdmap verbinding maak, dan gaat samba precies niet meer kijken wat de rechten zijn op de subfolders
<stef> hmm in mac heb ik nu hetzelfde probleem (ik was daarvoor nog niet met de hoofdmap verbonden)
<stef> dus ik heb hoofdmap --> valid users = jan piet
<stef> map1 --> valid users = piet
<stef> map2 --> valid users = jan
<stef> maar als ik via de hoofdmap verbind gaat hij niet meer kijken van wie mag er in map1 en wie mag er in map2
<stef> ubuntu denkt dat als iemand inlogd via de hoofdmap dat die overal in mag komen
<MrChrisDruif> En als je die hoofdmap niet meer toegankelijk maakt voor jan & piet?
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen de mappen delen die je wilt delen...niet de map waar ze in staan :)
<stef> dus 'hoofdmap' uit smb.conf halen ?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup....is toch nergens voor nodig dat ze daar in kunnen? :)
<stef> nee meer ik wou in de hoofdmap nog anders mappen maken
<stef> waar ze bv wel allebei in kunnen enz
<stef> en dan is het toch ordelijker om een hoofdmap te maken
<MrChrisDruif> Dat snap ik, maar dan maak je die mappen die toegankelijk zijn voor beide toegankelijk?
<MrChrisDruif> Evt. maak je een map piet, map jan, map jan piet
<MrChrisDruif> En gooi je daar de mappen in die voor de desbetreffende toegankelijk moet zijn :)
<stef> ja maar dan moet ik die allemaal in windows appart gaan toevoegen als netwerk share
<stef> anders kon ik gewoon in windows de hoofdmap toevoegen als netwerk share
<MrChrisDruif> Dat zou dan toch 2 mappen zijn?
<MrChrisDruif> Map piet en jan piet....en anders 3; jan, piet, janpiet
<stef> ja maar nu geef ik als voorbeeld 2 gebruikers
<stef> en het zullen er veel meer worden :)
<stef> en ook veel meer mappen :D
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me dat je per user gewoon mappen kan toevoegen die voor de betreffende gebruikers nodig zijn...
<MrChrisDruif> Maar heb te weinig ervaring met samba om te regelen wat je wilt...
<Vancha> miscuzie :o ik dropte
<stef> is er iemand die een beetje kent van samba ?
<stef> OerHeks: kan jij me helpen met samba ?
<inSanity_> stef, wat wil je weten van samba?
<stef> ik heb 1 hoofdmap en 2 submappen, maar ubuntu gaat automatisch de rechten van e hoofdmap gebruiken en gaat niet meer kijken naar de rechten van de submappen, met als gevolg iedereen kan ik elke map geraken
<stef> dus als ik direct verbinding ga maken met de submap in windows, dan gaat windows vragen naar de juiste login en wachtwoord, zoals het moet
<stef> maar als ik ga verbinden met een hoofdmap dan moet ik ook inloggen, maar vervolgens krijg ik rechten tot alle mappen in die hoofdmap
<inSanity_> stef, poe.. goeie vraag
<stef> :)
<OerHeks> daarom adviseer ik ook om een eigen map te maken, per user, en geen submappen met andere users erin
<OerHeks> keep it simple
<stef> OerHeks: dus voor iedere gebruiker een map, en dan ook nog een map waar iedereen in kan ?
<OerHeks> ja dat kan
<stef> probleem is dan dat je die allemaal appart moet gaan toevoegen als share in windows
<stef> anders kan ik gewoon de hoofdmap toevoegen en stond alles daar in :)
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Had je hetzelfde idee gegeven aan stef als ik?
<stef> MrChrisDruif: ja OerHeks zegt ook dat ik gewoon 1 map moet maken voor elke gebruiker
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<stef> :p
<OerHeks> volgens mij hoef je niks op windows in te stellen om je share rechten te krijgen.
<stef> nee dat bedoel ik niet;)
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien een bug in samba? Dat hij moet rechecken als een nieuwe map ingaat :)
<stef> stel ik wil een share benaderen op windows
<stef> dan moet ik een netwerk share toevoegen op een letter bv O \\192.168.0.40
<MrChrisDruif> +je
<stef> als ik een hoofdmap heb, dan kon ik die gewoon toevoegen als share en stonden alle persoonlijke mappen van iedereen daarin
<stef> maar als ik geen hoofdmap ga maken, moet ik elke map afzonderlijk gaan toevoegen, waardoor je veel shares gaat krijgen in windows
<OerHeks> maar ik heb geen verstand van windows.
<stef> nja het zal dan gewoon afzonderlijke mappen gaan worden ;)
<OerHeks> logisch als je de hoofdmap toevoegd, dat je alles toevoegd
<stef> nog iets, kan iemand me een goede upnp programma aanraden?
<MonkeyDust> upnp is een module die in programma's gebruikt wordt
<OerHeks> ? wat is een upnp programma ?
<fujisano> Hallo, kan iemand mij vertellen waar JanC is gebleven?
<stef> upnp is normaal toch voor te streamen, niet ?
<MonkeyDust> voor het automatisch kiezen van een poort
<stef> voorbeeld: http://mediatomb.cc/
<MonkeyDust> in msn wordt dat ook gebruikt
<OerHeks> upnp is een protocol die omgevings-variabelen in een router/pc toevoegd
<fujisano> JanC-vraag antwoord aub!?
<OerHeks> zoek zoek en gij zult niet vinden :P
<fujisano> JANCEEEEEEEE :'(
<OerHeks> fujisano, hou op
<OerHeks> mooi
<Alblasco1702> Hallo iemand bekent met bind dns en de foutmelding: journal rollforward failed: journal out of sync with zone
<Gerwin> Blergh
<Gerwin> Sinds ik laatst 10.04 weer eens heb geinstalleerd is m'n draadloze netwerkverbinding onbetrouwbaar, verbinding met het accesspoint word steeds verbroken. De netwerkkaart is een Linksys WMP54G v4.1 met de rt61pci driver. Ndiswrapper geprobeerd, maar haalt ook niets uit.
<Gerwin> Uh, ja, dat dus...
<MonkeyDust> wifi is minder stabiel dan kabel ja
<MonkeyDust> ik gebrui het dan ook niet meer
<MonkeyDust> k
<Gerwin> M'n wifi is altijd stabiel geweest
<MonkeyDust> en wifi is trager dan ethernet
<Gerwin> MonkeyDust: Mijn wifi is altijd stabiel geweest, zowel onder Ubuntu als Debian en Windows XP/7, maar sinds ik 10.04.2 heb geinstalleerd werkt het niet meer fatsoenlijk. Veel connection drops, lage verbindingssnelheid, connection timeouts, enz.
<Gerwin> Soms werkt het een dag goed, en dan is het opeens 8 uur lang hommeles.
<Gerwin> Ligt niet aan de router, alle andere computers hier hebben er geen last van.
<Gerwin> Ligt niet aan de netwerkkaart, want die werkt fatsoenlijk in andere computers en werkte ook altijd fatsoenlijk in deze computer.
<stef_> Hallo, kan ik het beste alleen kleine letters gebruiken in namen van mappen, of mag ik ook een hoofdletter gebruiken (samba shares)
<stef_> ik dacht dat ik ergens had gelezen dan ubuntu niet goed met hoofdletters werkt.
<trijntje> haha, ubuntu werkt prima met hoofdletters hoor
<trijntje> maar Map, map MAP mAp en mAP zijn verschillende dingen onder ubuntu
<stef_> ok bedankt!
<trijntje> graag gedaan
<stef_> dus als ik hoofdletters gebruik moet ik de hoofdletters ook gewoon gebruiken in terminal .. ? :)
<OerHeks> lijkt me juist, hoofdletters gebruiken waar je ze hebt gebruikt ...
<inSanity_> Gerwin, als je mtr google.nl doet
<inSanity_> heb je dan ook packet loss ?
<inSanity_> en wat zeggen de logbestanden?
<MonkeyDust> mtr, weer wat bijgeleerd, kende ik nog niet
<OerHeks> me 2
<MrChrisDruif> mtr???
<MrChrisDruif> In term?
<MonkeyDust> ja
<OerHeks> mtr - a network diagnostic tool
<OerHeks> mtr combines the functionality of the traceroute and ping programs in a single network diagnostic tool.
<OerHeks> woeii !
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome :D
<OerHeks> daarom hang ik hier ook rond, om wat nieuws te leren, thnx inSanity_
<inSanity_> OerHeks, no problem - enjoy!
<MrChrisDruif> We will inSanity_ :)
<inSanity_> ik gebruik het zelf voornamelijk om de kwaliteit van het verkeer te testen op packet loss
<inSanity_> dus mocht je eens een 'haperende' verbinding hebben met bepaalde sites
<inSanity_> is dat een leuke tool om te kijken waar het 'onderweg' nou precies mis gaat
<OerHeks> ja, en dan D drukken :p
<inSanity_> OerHeks, kijk - hier leer ik dus ook nog iets :)
<inSanity_> altijd overheen gekeken, die optie
<OerHeks> :-D
<inSanity_> qqdD
<OerHeks> ubuntu !
<OerHeks> ik ga hem tweeten, als #toolvandeweek
<inSanity_> ah leuk :)
<inSanity_> wat is je twitter naam?
<MrChrisDruif> Twitter jij OerHeks?
<inSanity_> http://www.twitter.com/oerheks ?
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien oer
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Wat is je twitter handle?
<OerHeks> ehm... gewoon OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> http://twitter.com/#!/OerHeks
<OerHeks> niet al mijn twitters gaan over ubuntu, grinnik
<MrChrisDruif> Ok, nieuw volger ;)
<MrChrisDruif> *+e
<OerHeks> hopla
<OerHeks> als je door mijn volgers zoekt, kom je vast nog meer ubuntero's tegen
<MrChrisDruif> Vast wel....meeste van mijn tweets gaan niet over Ubuntu ;)
<MrChrisDruif> GTG
<OerHeks> ow sommige heb je al gevonden :P
<stef_> Hoe kan ik kijken of mijn RAID1 werkt ?
<OerHeks> mdadm, The mdadm utility can be used to create, manage, and monitor MD (multi-disk) arrays for software RAID or multipath I/O.
<OerHeks> 240 kb
<stef_> mdadm is voro een software matige raid ?
<OerHeks> dat staat er idd
<stef_> maar ik werk via een hardwarematige raid
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat het ook werkt op een hw raid, test het uit ?
<OerHeks> ow ik zie ook een package raidutils
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/dpt-i2o-raidutils
<stef_> bedankt die ga ik straks uitproberen!
<stef_> ik moet nu even door, bedankt OerHeks.
<stef> hallo
<stef> ik zou graag mijn hele WWW map beveiligen met .htaccess
<stef> in .htaccess staan volgende regels:
<stef> AuthName "Administrator Only!"
<stef> AuthType Basic
<stef> AuthUserFile /customers/localhost/localhost/httpd.www/.htpasswd
<stef> require valid-user
<stef> alleen klopt AuthUserFile /customers/localhost/localhost/httpd.www/.htpasswd niet denk ik
<stef> welk pad moet ik hiervoor nemen? gewoon /var/www ?
<renzo> hee is daar iemand
<CasW> Ja, wel 75 iemanden
<renzo> oh ik zie het
<stef> :)
<renzo> sorry
<CasW> :p Maakt niet uit
<MonkeyDust> dit keer vergeven we je nog, volgende keer: ban!
<renzo> ja hoor
<trijntje> :P
<renzo> xd
<renzo> maar kent iemand de archos
<renzo> 5
<MonkeyDust> arch os?
<renzo> ??
<CasW> Nee, niet Arch OS, Archos het merk neem ik aan
<CasW> Wij hebben hier een 101, ik geloof dat dat een andere serie is
<renzo> ja kan je daar ubuntu op zetten
<CasW> Ja, ik dacht het wel
<renzo> ok is dat swaader dan android os
<CasW> Ja
<renzo> is uburtu swaader dan androidd
<CasW> (Android OS is een mobiel besturingssysteem, Ubuntu is desktop / 'volledig')
<CasW> Staat er dan Android op?
<renzo> ja maar dat is echt ****
<renzo> hebben de makers van uburtu geen mobiele os
<CasW> Oké, de site van Archos zegt dat er 'Linux' op staat :p Ik weet dat je bij mijn tablet er andere besturingssystemen op kon zetten, even zoeken of dat ook bij jou kan
<trijntje> ik geloof dat ze unity bedoeld hebben als interface voor netbook/tablets etc
<CasW> Maar niet voor mobieltjes, dat is wat ik bedoelde
<renzo> oke het kan niet dus
<CasW> http://archos.g3nius.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<CasW> Het kan wel, zo te zien
<renzo> oke ik ga het dit weekend even proberen bedankt
<MonkeyDust> http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/reviews/ubuntu-light-review-the-future-of-ubuntu-in-mobile-devices/
<stef> wanneer ik via .htaccess inlog krij ik "Internal Server Error"
<stef> sudo a2enmod rewrite helpt ook niet
<stef> niemand ?
 * MonkeyDust kent geen windows
<stef> Het werkt :)
<stef> ik hoop alleen dat ik niks fout heb gedaan met de "sudo a2enmod rewrite"...
<MonkeyDust> wat doet a2enmod?
<erkan^> ik heb net bij website van Mozilla Thunderbird bekeken: die is 3.1.9, terwijl thunderbird op mijn computer is 3.1.8, misschien is 3.1.9 gefixt voor imap van google?
<MonkeyDust> ok, a2 = apache 2
<stef> MonkeyDust: en herschrijft iets dacht ik bij apache2
<viezerd> a2enmod maakt een snelkoppeling aan in mods-enabled, en verwijst dan naar mods-available
<stef> en mag ik het zo laten ?
<stef> of moet ik die snelkoppeling weer verwijderen ofzo .?
<CasW> Ik zit een beetje te prutsen met een Metacity-thema, ik wil mijn randen 1px dik hebben, zwart, kan ik dat met <draw_ops name="frame-xxx"><color nogwat></draw_ops> doen of zo?
<erkan^> wie heeft ervaring met http://www.google.com/support/forum/?hl=nl  ?
<CasW> Wat probeer je te doen?
<erkan^> imap
<erkan^> ik ben aan het doorzoeken
<hansw> erkan^, in evolution?
<erkan^> nee, in thunderbird. blijkbaar heeft niks met thunderbird mee te maken. want imap in bb werkt ook niet . volgens me ligt aan imap van gmail
<CasW> Staat 'ie aan?
<CasW> :p
<erkan^> ja
<hansw> erkan^, imap werkt wel bij google, ik draai het
<hansw> imap.gmail.com <-- incoming server
<CasW> Er staan ook configuratie-instructies bij die instellingen
<hansw> smtp.gmail.com <-- outgoing server
<erkan^> vóór 15.00 uur vanmiddag werkten thunderbird en blackberry perfect met gmail imap. ná 15.00 uur werkt het niet meer
<erkan^> Yes I know
<erkan^> ik wist het niet hoe komt dat...
<erkan^> )-:
<hansw> je hebt iets aangepast?
<erkan^> mn bb kan niet meer email van gmail ontvangen
<erkan^> ook thunderbird niet
<hansw> updates erop gezet?
<erkan^> nee, niks
<erkan^> http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=nl
<CasW> Dan zal het toch aan Google liggen, waar jij niets aan kan doen
<CasW> Het enige wat je kan doen is klagen
<erkan^> hoe kan dat imap werkt goed bij jullie
<hansw> erkan^, ik zit in .de, kan het iets zijn in Nederland?
<erkan^> waar kan ik klagen, CasW ?
<erkan^> Geen idee, hansw
<hansw> ben vandaag niet op het werk geweest, kan het dus niet checken
<hansw> ja, met vpn kan ik kijken maar dan moet ik mijn laptop aanzetten, geen zin in
<CasW> Sorry, dat weet ik niet
<Gotiniens> erkan^, ik heb vanavond tussen 7 uur en 8 uur nog een outlook met IMAP naar gmail opgezet, dat werkte perfect
<CasW> Zo ook bij mij
<erkan^> ik ga effe andere emailadres van gmail in thunderbird proberen
<erkan^> andere emailadres van gmail werkt het perfect
<erkan^> )-:
<hansw> heb je je wachtwoord aangepast?
<erkan^> in thunderbird ook
<erkan^> ja, alles geprobeerd
<erkan^> zonder succes ofzo
<hansw> is het gehacked omdat je erkan:erkan gebruikte?
<erkan^> erkan:erkan?
<hansw> ja, user erkan met het wachtwoord erkan
<erkan^> nee
<erkan^> ik kan niet zien of iemand kan mijn imap hacken ofzo :S
<erkan^> maar via webmail werkt het perfect, waarom doet imap niet ? :/
<hansw> nou, ik bedoelde meer dat google account
 * erkan^ snapt niks meer van!
<erkan^> )-:
<hansw> ah, dan heb je iig geen ander pwd
<erkan^> pwd ?
<erkan^> wat is pwd ?
<hansw> wachtwoord
<hansw> pwd is een term die men in .nl veel gebruikt voor password
 * erkan^ schopt imap ! kom op ... 
<erkan^> brb
<erkan^> hansw: IMAP clients aren't always designed to handle the huge amount of mail that users store in Gmail. If you have thousands of messages in your labels, we recommend doing some housework to clean up your labels in the web interface. Remember, the web interface shows counts of threads, not messages.
<erkan^> of
<erkan^> We've aware of an issue where users are receiving a 'too many simultaneous connections' message when using IMAP. We are currently looking into this issue.
<erkan^> In the meantime, please ensure you've closed/signed out of any mail clients you are not actively using.
<erkan^> welke rapport heb ik een probleem, denk je hansw ? :S
<erkan^> als het zo is, dan ga ik een rapport melden
<OerHeks> ze zeggen dus, je berichten een beetje opruimen, al je email clients eens sluiten, die je niet actief gebruikt.
<hansw> ik denk geen van beiden
<hansw> hoeveel mailtjes heb je erin staan?
 * MrChrisDruif moet echt afvallen....100+
<MrChrisDruif> kg
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, kom helpen mijn tuin op te ruimen
<hansw> middelgrote tuin
<hansw> 800m2
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Kan ook bij mijn opa aan de slag ;)
<hansw> val je echt van af :-)
<hansw> min huis
<erkan^> ongeveer totaal 35000 emails van vier jaren en ong. 20 labels en totaal 18 procent van geheugenopslag, hansw
<hansw> en garage
<OerHeks> moet daar de zeis doorheen, hansw ?
<hansw> OerHeks, nee, valt mee
<OerHeks> jammer, dat vind ik leuk werk
<OerHeks> en houthakken
<erkan^> hoho heren en dames. hier is een SUPPORT en niet babbelbox !
<OerHeks> oeps
<hansw> moet nog wel ongeveer 250m2 gras verticuteren
<erkan^> :-P
<hansw> OerHeks, als jij die verticuteer machine op linux meeneemt dan zijn we hier weer ontopic
<OerHeks> is er een .deb ?
 * OerHeks is niet handig met builden, maar als het moet, dat moet.
<hansw> ja, maar de firmware zit niet op debian 6
 * erkan^ heeft nu erg honger. 
<erkan^> oeps
<hansw> offtopic erkan^ :-)
<erkan^> GEDAAN :-D
<stef> Hallo, ik ben nu thuis bestanden aant het kopieren van een netwerk harde schijf naar mijn server
<stef> ze kunnen allebei 100 mbit aan dus ik zou normaal snelheid van 12.5 megabyte per seconde aan moete kunnen?
<stef> oke 12.5 is theorie, pak 9-10 megabyte
<stef> maar ik kom max aan 2 megabyte
<stef> waar kan dit aan liggen ?
<OerHeks> veel kleine files ?
<stef> nja het is wel een backup
<stef> er zit dus vanalles in
<stef> maar zou je dan normaal nog niet hoger geraken ?
<OerHeks> en format van de ext. disk kan ook van invloed zijn, fat32/ntfs
<erkan^> pop via thunderbird zuigt gmail
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Ext4 kan ook nog toch? ;)
<OerHeks> als je alles inpakt in een .gz dan word het 1 bin file, dat gaat rap
<OerHeks> ext3/4  btrfs ...
<stef> mijn externe is ntfs
<stef> maar ja de tijd dat ik alles op ingepakt ...
<stef> het is 230gb
<OerHeks> gewoon laten lopen, morgen klaar.
<stef> inderdaad ;)
<stef> en snelheid gaat toch nog stilletjes omhoog, zit nu aan 3.5
<stef> ..3.6 MB :)
<stef> kent er iemand nog leuke dingen die je kan doen met een 'server'
<stef> zoals printserver, webserver
<stef> wat is er nog zoal handig?
<erkan^> help me! Het RETR-commando had geen succes. Fout bij ontvangen van bericht. Mailserver pop.googlemail.com antwoordde: Unable to retrieve rfc822msgid:<20080503191616.2338570000A3@mwinf6303.orange.nl>
<erkan^> wat is dat eigenlijk?
<OerHeks> orange.nl ?
<erkan^> ja, das erg lang geleden
<erkan^> in april 2007 ofzo geloof ik :S
<erkan^> maar ik kreeg net die email
<erkan^> die foutmelding snap ik totaal niet
<stef> kan ik via een commando (of iets anders) de temp van mijn processor zien ?
<erkan^> lspci, stef
<erkan^> sorry ik weet het niet zeker
<stef> dan krijg je hardware info ;)
<stef> ik lees nu iets van lm-sensors
<misnix> hardware sensors monitor aan je panel toevoegen
<OerHeks> lmsensors > http://www.bradtrupp.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<OerHeks> ow er is ook een engelse wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<stef> ik heb nu sudo sensors-detect  gedaan
<stef> en overal yes gedaan
<stef> dan heb ik sudo service init.d... start gedaan
<stef> even ksensors installeren
<stef> ik zie in ksensors 3 temps staan
<stef> temp1, temp2 en temp3
<stef> 1= = 24 graden
<stef> 2 = 30 graden
<OerHeks> als je in instellingen gaat, zie je opties
<stef> en 3 = 96graden!
<stef> die 3 kan toch niet juist zijn ?
<OerHeks> misschien is 3 niet aanwezig.
<Cugel> Of 3 is erg heet.
<OerHeks> 3 = hdd ?
<stef> nee dat kan niet
<stef> ik kan mijn hdd's via smart bekijken
<stef> zijn 22 graden
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-09
<erkan^> imap in bb werkt nu weer normaal
<CasW> Oké, dan zal het inderdaad aan Google hebben gelegen, of heb je zelf nog wat gedaan?
<erkan^> imap in thunderbird werkt nog steeds niet. ik heb mijn gmail via webmail leeggemaakt en alle email worden in thunderbird bewaard
<stef> hallo, hier ben ik weer .. :)
<stef> en ik heb weer een nieuw probleem :/
<stef> als ik in ubuntu iets kopieer, dan krijg ik wel het venster 'bestandsbewerking' dus de status van het kopieren zogezegd, maar het kadertje is gewoon leeg
<stef> ik zie geen tijd, geen balk, dus ik weet ook niet hoe ver hij zit met kopieren.
<MrChrisDruif> stef: Vervelend dat je zoveel problemen ervaart :( Hopelijk verlies je niet genoegen met Ubuntu, zou ik vervelend vinden
<stef> MrChrisDruif: helemaal niet! ;)
<stef> volgens mij doe ik het gewoon allemaal zelf hoor :p
<stef> ik volg namelijk informatica beheer (laatste jaar, middelbaar), ik krijg jammer genoeg pas volgend jaar echt lessen linux!
<MrChrisDruif> Nou, dit laatste valt meer onder bugs ;)
<stef> want ik zie wel echt alle mogelijkheden van linux en als ik dat ga vergelijken met freenas... :D
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<stef> Hier zie je een foto: http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/1449896
<MrChrisDruif> FreeNAS....don't make me laugh :P
<stef> :) maar je moet mijn bericht eens lezen op tweakers. Zou ik iets fout gedaan hebben door dat kopieervenster gewoon te sluiten en te computer opnieuw op te starten
<MrChrisDruif> Maar misschien beter om het te posten op de Ubuntu forum/fora? Aangezien die meer gericht zijn op Ubuntu/Linux
<RawChid> stef, als je beheerder bent. Leer het met de Terminal en rsync :P
<RawChid> rsync kun je later weer herstarten (gaat ie verder waar gebleven)
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<stef> RawChid: ik wou het nog proberen, maar het was gisteren 1h snachts en toen dacht ik, ik doe het gewoon zo :/ had ik dus beter niet gedaan
<stef> oh dat is wel handig!
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....
 * MrChrisDruif was op tot 4 uur :P
<RawChid> Uiteraard zou dat niet mogen gebeuren. Maar als je dingen buiten de GUI doet is de kans van slagen groter (vind ik)
<MrChrisDruif> Omdat er wat gesteggel was over de nieuwe UBT members.....waaronder ik dus....:P
<MrChrisDruif> Anders was ik wel iets eerder naar bed gegaan  :D
<stef> haha :D
<MrChrisDruif> cp -nv /path/to/source /path/to/destination , evt -rnv
<stef> ik hoop alleen dat ik nie weer ubuntu helemaal opnieuw moet gaan herinstalleren ..
<MrChrisDruif> stef: Ik heb liever een nieuwe Ubuntu installatie dan een Windows installatie ;)
<stef> ja oké dat is ook waar, maar het zou mijn, zowat 10de installatie worden deze week :p
<stef> dan ga ik deze keer wel mijn smb.conf en ports.conf enz bijhouden :p
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<stef> maar stel dat ik opnieuw ga installeren
<stef> kan ik dan mijn data harde schijven gewoon laten staan ?
<stef> dus enkel de OS hdd opnieuw installeren
<MrChrisDruif> maar cp -nv is kopiëren met de volgende twee opties: no clobber (overschrijft dus niet bestanden die er al staan) en verbose (zie je met welk bestand hij bezig is :) -r is recursief
<stef> en hdd2 en hdd3 gewoon weer koppellen ?
<MrChrisDruif> hdd2 & hdd3 waren /home?
<stef> raar ik kan niets meer typen ?
<stef> oke nu weer wel :D
<stef>  /data
<stef> (de / mag precies niet in het begin staan :D)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik vind het ook raar dat je niet kan typen en /data is zelfs beter :D
<stef> dus ik heb 3 harde schijven
<stef> 1 voor OS
<stef> en 2 die zijn gekoppeld aan /data
 * MrChrisDruif Yup, anders denkt irc dat je een commando wil doen
<stef> dacht het al :D
<MrChrisDruif> Maar /data is beter..
<stef> maar ik kan tijdens de installatie er gewoon weer voor kiezen dat ze gekoppeld worden aan /data zonder dat ze geformatteerd worden
 * MrChrisDruif moet zijn /home nog omzetten naar /data :P
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me wel...
<stef> en tot nu toe heb ik alleen samba/print/web server
<MrChrisDruif> Staat volgens mij een vinkje voor of je wil formatteren
<stef> dus veel moet ik niet opslaan en terug installeren
<stef> idd
<dk_> kan wel je moet er alleen omdenken dat als je hem aankoppelt tijdens de installatie dat ie standaard formateren wil
<dk_> moet je apart uitzetten
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, wilde ik ook gaan zeggen: default is formatteren
<MrChrisDruif> Dus je moet het bewust uitzetten
<dk_> als het goed is wel
<stef> ja dat is toch gewoon dat kadertje met da vinkje hé ?
<dk_> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Yup...
<MrChrisDruif> maar...
 * MrChrisDruif is weg, onderweg naar school :P
<stef> dan weet ik weer wat te doen deze middag .. :p
<MrChrisDruif> Want cp -nv werkte niet?
<dk_> onthoud trouwens ook ff wat voor bestand systeem je hebt, dat moet je ook weer opnieuw opgeven. weet niet wat ie doet als je opeens een ander bestand systeem gaat gebruiken
<stef> normaal moet dat niet ?
<MrChrisDruif> Normaal wat?
<stef> en die cp -nv ga ik in het vervolg gebruiken want het kopieren is al bezig nu
<dk_> normaal stel ik het mount point opnieuw in en stel ik mijn filesystem weer in
<stef> ah oké, maar tijdens de installatie staat die mount point nog ingesteld zoals het stond op /data/ dus
<stef> dus in principe zou ik dat niet opnieuw moeten instellen
<stef> en ivm die rsync, zou ik dan ook niet de GUI voor rsync mogen gebruiken ? :D
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, ben nu echt weg, aju
<stef> maar dan ben ik weer de terminal aan het vermijden :/
<MonkeyDust> de terminal is gemakkelijker: rsync azvv bron doel
<MonkeyDust> rsync -azvv bron doel
<MonkeyDust> meer moet je niet typen
<stef> en wat als mijn bron op het netwerk zit ?
<MonkeyDust> dan moet het pad aanpassen
<MonkeyDust> scp bestaat ook
<stef> grrr! nu heb ik het weer eh
<stef> ik ben dus iets aan het kopieren
<stef> en opeens kan hij nog maar 13kbps aan
<stef> en mijn processor staat op 100%!
<MonkeyDust> vb: rsync -avz /home/piet/ piet@server1:/home/piet/backup
<MonkeyDust> typ eens htop
<MonkeyDust> in een terminal
<stef> htop is niet geinstalleerd
<MonkeyDust> sudo apt-get install htop
<stef> http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_message/35655018#35655018
<stef> ik heb htop open nu
<stef> nautilus vraagt 100% van de cpu :/ volgens htop
<MonkeyDust> nautilus is zwaar ja
<stef> maar 100%? :p
<stef> ik heb een duo core 3Ghz
<MonkeyDust> typ eens killall nautilus
<stef> ja dan stopt hij
<MonkeyDust> maar kun je voort?
<stef> ja ik kan zowiezo nog alles doen
<stef> maar hij kopieert precies gewoon niets meer
<MonkeyDust> nog altijd 100% cpu?
<stef> ik ga deze middag gewoon ubuntu opnieuw installeren
<stef> nee
<stef> terug 34 %
<stef> en 11%
<MonkeyDust> ah, tijdens het kopieren was het 100%?
<stef> dus normaal denk ik :)
<stef> ja
<MonkeyDust> ah!
<stef> maar ik moet jammer genoeg door, moet zo gaan werken.
<stef> maar kan ik het beste ubuntu 32 of 64 bits gebruiken ?
<MonkeyDust> in een recente laptop best 64, zou ik zeggen
<stef_> hallo,
<erkan^> goedemiddag stef_
<stef_> ik bezit hier een switch  10/100 mbit
<stef_> met daaraan eennetwerk harde schijf en een nas systeem
<stef_> nas ondersteunt 1gbit
<stef_> netwerkhdd 100mbit
<stef_> echter haal ik tijdens kopieren maar 8mbit
<stef_> hoe kan dat gebeuren ?
<OerHeks> 100 mbit is 12,5 mbyte
<OerHeks> en dat is ruw, dus daar moet je nog wat afhalen voor controle
<OerHeks> dus 8 mbit is redenlijk ..
<OerHeks> 8 mbyte
<stef_> ja alsik iets kopieer over het netwerk, enikkijk naar systeemmonitor, dan is er max mbit
<stef_> in systeemmonitor staat de snelheid toch in bits of niet ?
<OerHeks> welk systeem monitor ?
<stef_> bij systeem bovenaan
<OerHeks> ah die
<OerHeks> en van welk bron kopieer je naar welk doel ?
<stef_> van een netwerk hardeschijf naar nas (ubuntu systeem)
<stef_> en deze zijn beide aangesloten op dezelfde switch
<OerHeks> ubuntu system monitor rekend in bytes
<stef_> ze staan dus eigenlijk naast elkaar, dus snelheid zou toch hoger moeten gaan?
<OerHeks> als je via een switch copieerd, hoop ik dat die switch zo intelligent is dat die gelijk doorpompt, en niet via de router
<stef_> inderdaad,dat hoop ik ook :/
<stef_> maar dat kan je niet testen ?
<OerHeks> maar 8 mbyte op ene 100 mbit netwerk is normaal
<OerHeks> beiden, nas en netwerkschijf moeten door die 100 mbit kabel
<stef_> dat van terug naar router gaan, datkan ik eigenlijk gewoon testen door internet kabel uit switch te trekken
<stef_> maar dan gaan de systemen elkaar waarschijnlijk niet herkennen in netwerk
<wdh> waarom niet?
<wdh> als ze eenmaal een IP-adres hebben dan moet het goed gaan
<stef_> gaat de router niet alle systemen in netwerk verbinden?
<stef_> ok
<stef_> ik ben nu iets aan het kopieren
<wdh> stef_, dat doet ie alleen in het begin
<stef_> in het kopieervenster staat er dan  54 mb van  700mb
<stef_> snelheid KB/s
<stef_> 700
<stef_> 700 KB/s
<stef_> moet dat normaal ook niet hoger ?
<stef_> zou hij daar niet 8 Megabyte moeten kunnen halen ?
<OerHeks> dan ligt het nog aan de bron en doel, ntfs/fat32/ext3/ext4
<stef_> bron is ntfs
<stef_> doel ext4
<stef_> als ik nu kijk naarsysteem monitor staat er 8,5 MiB/s
<OerHeks> ext4 > ext4 zou sneller gaan
<stef_> MiB/s is toch megabit ?
<OerHeks> en losse files of 1 grote zip ?
<stef_> een map dus losse files
<OerHeks> ik denk dat MiB byte is.
<OerHeks> linux is daar nogal helder in, andere vendors willen dat nog wel eens door elkaar gebruiken.
<JVB> toevallig iemand aanwezig die mij kan helpen met een joomla! / virteumart probleem ?
<stef_> ik ken wel wat van joomla, virtuamart nog niet gebruikt. maar wat is het probleem?
<JVB> wel
<JVB> ik heb een website gebouwd
<JVB> waar klanten online kunnen bestellen
<JVB> maar tijdens de bestelling mmoet de klant ook een afhaaldatum kunnen kiezen
<stef_> OerHeks: je hebt gelijk MiB = MB (als het Mi'b' was dan was het wel bits ;), bedankt)
<JVB> blijkbaar zit deze optie niet in Virteumart
<JVB> of toch ?
<JVB> weet je toevallig een alternatief ?
<stef_> zover ik weet zal de verkoper de afhaaldatum altijd kiezen?
<JVB> ja, maar is dit in Virteumart in te stellen ? en zo ja waar ?
<JVB> de online besteller moet een afhaaldatum kunnen kiezen
<JVB> anders weet de eigenaar van de zaak niet wanneer de broodjes moeten worden klaargemaakt ..
<stef_> OerHeks: wat wel raar is, in systeem monitor staat 8.5 megabyte snelheid, bij het kadertje van kopieren staat 4.4 megabyte (5h voor 70gb te kopieren)
<OerHeks> die snelheden verschillen ?
<OerHeks> zal wel aan de interval liggen, denk ik, de punten van meeten
<erkan^> wie heeft ervaring met http://code.google.com/p/pop-imap-troubleshooter/downloads/detail?name=pop-imap-troubleshooter-2.0.1.tar.gz ?
<Stef__> Hallo, ik. Heb een klein probleempje
<Stef__> Ik kan niet meer tussen mijn vensters wisselen in ubuntu
<Stef__> De muis beweegt wel maar als ik klik gebeurt er niets
<Stef__> En de computer werkt nog wel want er iets aan het kopieren en die waardes veranderen heel de tijd
<MonkeyDust> nautilus gebruik vermoedelijk weer 100% cpu om te kopieren
<Stef__> Pff dat is toch wel slecht :/
<Stef__> Je kopieert gewoon iets en je kan niets anders meer doen...
<OerHeks> gewoon rustig afwachten tot de copieeropdracht klaar is
<Stef__> Ok, 2h30 zonder ubuntu :o neeee :p
<OerHeks> je zit nu toch ook te chatten ?
<Stef__> Zolang hij deze keer maar nietbgaat vastlopen!
<Stef__> Op andere pc ;)
<OerHeks> als je allerlei dingen gaat doen, dan krijgt je pc het moeilijker.
<Stef__> Ja dat is het hem net, er staat nog vanalles open, dat ik wou sluiten maar dat gaat nu niet
<Stef__> Toetsenbord werkt nog wel :/
<joris_> Stef__ voor zulke grote kopieer opdrachten kun je beter rsync gebruiken, nautilus wil op zulke grote opdrachten nog wel eens crashen
<MonkeyDust> blijkbaar
<Vancha> avond heren
<Stef__> Joris: bedankt, ik ga hetnzeker gebruiken,in de toekomst. Maar ik zit alleen te denken hoe ik dat ga doen
<Stef__> Je moet je bron en doel ingeven
<Stef__> Maar hoe do je dat als het over het netwerk gaat?
<Stef__> Is het dan gewoon /ip/map ?
<Stef__> En zal rsync ook sneller werken dan nautilus (sneller over het netwerk)
<sjoerd_> test
<DooitzedeJong> Zijn hier friezen?
<Stef__> Weet iemand hoe het komt dat ik soms niks kan doen met mijn muis?
<Stef__> Op sommige knoppen kan ik wel klikken en op andere helemaal niet
<MonkeyDust> Stef__: staat er gevoelige informatie op je pc, ik zou al bijna aanraden om je pc te laten overnemen, remote
<Stef__> Na een restart kan ik alles weer gebruiken
<Stef__> Ik denk dat het kwam door nautilus
<Stef__> Mijn overdracht was weer vast gelopen
<Stef__> Ik ga het nu via rsync proberen
<MonkeyDust> rsync proberen
<MonkeyDust> ah ok
<Stef__> Ik weet alleen niet hoe ik mijn bron kan ingeven
<Stef__> Want die zit op het netwerk
<Stef__> Stefve@192.168.0.40/backup werkt niet
<MonkeyDust> moet :/backup, met die :
<MonkeyDust> dus stefve@192.168.0.40:/backup
<Stef__> Ik ben voor de duidelijk even bezig met simulatie van grsync
<Stef__> Om te testen of het commando werkt
<Stef__> Met : zegt hij
<Stef__> Ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.40 port 22: connection refused
<MonkeyDust> heb je openssh geinstalleerd?
<Stef__> Nee
<MonkeyDust> ah
<MonkeyDust> ziedaar aldus
<MonkeyDust> er is openssh -server en openssh-client
<Stef__> Ja ik zie het in synaptic
<MonkeyDust> die moet je hebben
<Stef__> De server nemen?
<MonkeyDust> neem beide dan ben je zeker
<Stef__> Ok
<MonkeyDust> nu ssh nog eens proberen
<Stef__> Grsync blijft hetzelfde weergeven
<Stef__> Zelfde error
<Stef__> Zou ik pc opnieuw moeten opstarten?
<MonkeyDust> neen, is het linux > linux, of linux > windows ?
<Stef__> Bedoel je welk os op netwerk hdd?
<Stef__> Geen, dat is gewoon een simpele hdd zonder os
<MonkeyDust> en heeft die HDD een ip adres?
<MonkeyDust> zonder ip adres kun je niet op een netwerk
<Stef__> Ja die heeft ip
<Stef__> 192.168.0.42
<MonkeyDust> kun je daar naar pingen?
<Stef__> Ja
<MonkeyDust> en je pc staat ook op 192.168.0.x ?
<Stef__> Nas is .40
<MonkeyDust> ah, een nas
<Stef__> Ja nas is eigenlijk pc met ubuntu op
<Stef__> Waar ik dus alles heen wil hebben via rsync
<MonkeyDust> op die nas moet ook openssh staan
<Stef__> Ja dat heb ik gedaan
<Stef__> Maar op die netwerk harde schijf staat hoogst wrs geen openssh
<MonkeyDust> dit wordt verwarrend
<MonkeyDust> hangt de nas aan een ubuntu pc?
<Stef__> Opnieuw :D
<Stef__> Ik heb een ubntu pc. (deze noem ik nas) en ik heb een netwerk harde schijf
<OerHeks> netwerkschijf met ntfs
<MonkeyDust> een nas is een hdd met netwerk
<OerHeks> niet onbelangrijk :P
<Stef__> In grsync kan je zo browsen naar een map die je wil kopieren maar ik kan daar niets van netwerk kiezen :/
<MonkeyDust> op de pc of op de hdd?
<OerHeks> misschien wel met rootrechten ?
<Stef__> Je bedoelt rsync openen via root ?
<Hagar> kind of quiet in here
<CasW> Dit is ook niet de 'lul-ruimte', daarvoor moet je bij #ubuntu-nl-offtopic zijn
<misnix> bovendien is dit bedoeld voor -nl
<Hagar> ok dan waarom speelt de Iron man 2 DVD vrolijk vlot af in VLC of MoviePlayer maar onbekijkbaar in XMBC ?
<CasW> Je zal je verbazen hoeveel nederlanders nu engels gebruiken in hun normale zinnen. Ik deed laatst een soort dropping, en ineens waren alle 'species' uitgestorven
<CasW> Dat lijkt me een probleem met de beveiliging van die dvd
<CasW> Al had XMBC daar toch ook nooit zulke problemen mee?
<OerHeks> css script uitgevoerd ?
<Hagar> speelt vloeiend af op de ander twee programmas, maar lijkt de DVD drive op te starten en te stoppen voor iedere frame in XMBC
<CasW> Instellingen kijken, misschien buffert hij helemaal niet
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MultimediaOndersteuningMaverick#DVD
<CasW> (zou wel héél vreemd zijn)
<OerHeks> wat voor videokaart heb je ?
<Hagar> als het de beveiliging zou zijn dan denk ik dat ze in ale programmas in ubuntu niet zo werken
<OerHeks> misschien moet je nog de regio in xbmc op europa zetten ?
<Hagar> Radion HD 3650
<Hagar> waar vind ik die instelling ?
<CasW> Ik weet niet eens of het wel een instelling is, zal wel niet
<OerHeks> http://forum.xbmcfreak.nl/topic/problemen-met-afspelen-van-originele-dvds#post-695
<OerHeks> Via de tool regionset
<Hagar> is regionset een tool die je not moet toevoegen ?
<Hagar> moet toevoegen ?
<OerHeks> ja, sudo apt-get instal regionset
<Jhinta> xbmc ---
<Jhinta> probeer is op software te spelen
<Jhinta> xbmc --> render --> software
<Jhinta> amd en xbmc is een drama
<Hagar> het is geen amd maar een intell
<OerHeks> vsync
<OerHeks> ati = amd
<Jhinta> je hebt ati tog ---> amd dus
<Hagar> sorry ik dacht dat je het over de CPU had
<Jhinta> nope
<OerHeks> met Nvidia VDpau inschakelen voor hw-coding scheelt enorm
<Jhinta> niet doen met amd
<hansw> Jhinta?
<Jhinta> vdpau uit foor amd software render
<Jhinta> adm heeft wat anders , enkel nog niet uit of onstabiel
<hansw> Hagar, maar waarom speel je de dvd niet af in gnome-mplayer?
<OerHeks> neuj, voor hardware render. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<Hagar> ik heb met regionset gekeken en er staat dat hij DVD's van region 2 speelt
<Hagar> ik vind XMBC wel leuk en ik ben gewoon nieuwsgierig waarom het niet gaat
<OerHeks> maar VLC >=1.2 doet dat ook
<Jhinta> voor amd http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Video_Bitstream_Acceleration
<hansw> Hagar, geen slecht reden
<OerHeks> probeer eens vsync aan te vinken.
<Jhinta> heb je die render al op gezet?
<Hagar> ik ben aan het zoeken waar ik vsync kan veranderen
<Jhinta> vsync zou niet uitmaken anders heeft alleen met tering te maken
<Jhinta> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=My_Videos_Settings
<Jhinta> software render proberen  --> vdpa geeft groen beeld of gaat mega traag of doet het helemaal niet
<Hagar> ik ga die wiki eens op mijn gemak bekijken, bedant ik laat wel weten of ik iets gevonden heb of niet
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<OerHeks> er is een speciale #xbmc-linux irc channel :-)
<OerHeks> mss weten zij direct wat je met ATI moet fixen
<Jhinta> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Hardware_Accelerated_Video_Decoding_Developement
<CasW> Mss ligt het ook wel niet aan ATI
<Jhinta> amd info en is niet te fixen omdat ati de driver niet geemkt heeft
<Jhinta> enigste wat xbmc onder steund voor amd is glsl of software render
<stef> gaat ubuntu automatisch minder snelheid gebruiken op het netwerk voor kleine bestanden?
<OerHeks> nee hoor, elk systeem heeft meer tijd nodig voor een groep kleine bestanden overzetten
<OerHeks> en de bron / doel type is ook een factor, maar dat is je al uitgelegd
<stef> hmm ik blijf het gewoon raar vinden maarja :)
<stef> ik ben nu via windows 7 (teracopy programma) bestanden aan het overzetten van netwerk hdd naar ubuntu computer
<stef> en hij is nu html bestanden tegen 20KB/s aan het kopieren
<OerHeks> tja, win7 kan misschien beter met ntfs overweg
<hansw> zou win7 een kleine blocksize hebben? :-)
<OerHeks> dat kan een issue zijn met ntfs > ext4 idd
<stef> ik ben benieuwd, ik heb hier nog een oude computer staan met 100mbit kaart
<stef> morge ubuntu op zetten en eens 40gb kopieren ;)
<stef> (beide ubuntu's ext4)
<stef> en ook eens gewoon losse files of 1 grote file
<OerHeks> hang alle apparaten op een apparte poort van je router, geen switch gebruiken, dat kan ook schelen
<stef> want ik kreeg hier ook als tips, alles inpakken als 1 groot bestand
<hansw> stef, doe het dan met time er bij, dan zie je hoeveel system, cpu en user tijd je nodig hebt
<stef> maar dat duurt toch enorm lang, 270gb inpakken ? :D
<hansw> kan on de fly
<stef> hoe bedoel je ?
<hansw> doe het met tar alleen, en dat zet je over
<Gotiniens> 270gb met alleen 1'en gaat heel snel hoor...
<OerHeks> je hoefd niet alle mappen in 1x in te pakken
<stef> sorry maar zoveel kennis heb ik jammer genoeg nog niet.
<stef> bedoel je dan met rsync ?
<hansw> nee, met tar
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<OerHeks> met de beroemde zin : tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz --exclude=/backup.tar.gz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/sys --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/dev /
<Cees> rsync -z of --compress toch?
<hansw> OerHeks, getver, dan pak je het weer in :-)
<OerHeks> dat is je system backup idd
<hansw> zonder z, dan heeft hij de zelfde omvang
<stef> dus
<hansw> Cees, -z in tar is compress ja, ik denk dat het met rsync ook zo is
<stef> eerst een tar file maken, en dan pas verzenden ?
<Cees> tar is voor tape, rsync voor disk.
<hansw> tar is een tape archive, heeft op zich niets met een tape te maken
<stef> ik probeerde daarstraks een groot bestand te kopieren via rsync, maar het bestand staat op een netwerk hdd, en ik kon geen toegang krijgen
<Cees> hansw, op zich niet maar waarom zou je tapetechniek prefereren op disk?
<stef> rsync bron doel --> doel is dan stefve@192.168.0.42:/backup/
<stef> maar dat werkte niet
<hansw> Cees, veel gebruikt formaat, bijna iedere nix gek kent de params uit het hoofd, het is ook transportable onder heterogene netwerken
<stef> bron bedoel ik
<hansw> zelfs windows kent tar
<Cees> man rsync, mijn favoriet. ;)
<hansw> Cees, backups naar tape kun je ook met fbackup regelen trouwens
<OerHeks> <name>:<pass>@<ip>/backup/   ??
<Cees> en ook windows kent rsync disk uitvoer ;)
<Cees> in gevallen...
<Cees> maar natuurlijk heeft ieder een eigen voorkeur hansw, nop
<hansw> Cees, dat is typisch unix ja, 100 oplossingen voor 1 vraagstuk
<stef> rsync -r -n -t -v --progress stefve:WACHTWOORD@192.168.0.42:/backup/maptopcopy /data/hdd2/backup/maptopcopyto/
<hansw> rsync is imho veel beter voor veel kleine bestanden waar een gedeelte dagelijks van aangepast wordt
<stef> ik ben even in grsync bezig zodat ik simulatie kan doen
<stef> ik krijg dan deze error:
<stef> ssh: Could not resolve hostname stefve: Name or service not known  rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [Receiver] rsync error: unexplained error (code 255) at io.c(601) [Receiver=3.0.7]
<hansw> stef, zonder --progress is het sneller, hij hoeft dan niet na ieder bestand een regel naar het scherm af te drukken
<hansw> ow, en stefve wil niet resolven :)
<stef> ok, bedankt voor de tip :)
<stef> ja idd
<stef> en als ik zonder wachtwoord probeer dus stefve@...
<stef> dan krijg ik
<stef> ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.42 port 22: Connection refused  rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [Receiver] rsync error: unexplained error (code 255) at io.c(601) [Receiver=3.0.7]
<hansw> ow, en stefve wil niet resolven :)
<hansw> handig die herhaal functie
<stef> en hoe kan ik het wel resolven ? :p
<hansw> door je dns te fixen of stefve op tenemen in je host file
<viezerd> staat rsync wel geinstalleerd op 192.168.0.42 ?
<stef> maar stefve is gewoon een gebruikersnaam ?
<Cees> hansw, en tape is sneller (maar ik heb er thuis geen :(
<hansw> ah, idd
<stef> rsync is geinstalleerd ja
<hansw> zie viezerd, die maakt een goede opmerking, of trek rsync over ssh heen
<hansw> en sta dat toe
<hansw> Cees, dat ben ik niet zomaar met je eens
<hansw> Cees, ik moet vrijdag weer bij een klant restoren van tape (als test), dat gaat daar erg langzaam
<hansw> 40 gig, 3 kwartier minimaal
<hansw> stef, en bedenk dat als je het over ssh trekt het langzaam is, hoe hoger je encryptie hoe langzamer gok ik zelfs
<viezerd> rsync dient op *beide* geinstalleerd te zijn ook
<stef> toch best ingewikkeld allemaal :/
<Cees> hansw,: ja, het is natuurlijk afhankelijk van de beschikbare hardware. Een nieuwe LTO is wel sneller.
<stef> maar op mijn netwerk harde schijf kan ik niets installeren
<hansw> als het een klein thuis netwerkje is doe het dan gewoon over een niet geencrypte poort
<stef> dat is gewoon een harde schijf. ik kan bv wel erop met een web interface maar dat is het ook
<hansw> stef, je kunt niet inloggen met telnet? een ftp sessie openen?
<stef> bedoel je op mijn netwerk harde schijf
<stef> of ubuntu machine
<hansw> de netwerk schijf
<hansw> nas om exact te zijn
<stef> die heeft geen ftp
<stef> het gaat om een iomega home media network drive
<stef> wacht ik zie nu een ftp functie :-)
<stef> even activeren
<stef> kan het daaraan liggen dat ik niet kon verbinden met rsync omdat er geen ftp aan stond op mijn nas ?
<hansw> nee
<hansw> maar ftp werkt al sneller dan sftp bijvoorbeeld, encryptie kost je snelheid
<hansw> en cpu
<stef> ftp werkt trouwens ook maar op 1 specifieke map op mijn nas.
<OerHeks> als je ftp nu aanzet, check dan ook de users of die nu ftp toegang lees/schrijfrechten hebben
<stef> ik kan niet meer volgen :/
<stef> maar ik ga nu iets doen
<stef> en dan zeggen jullie gewoon wat ik het beste kan doen?
<stef> ik heb een map imac met daarin downloads en documents
<stef> daar zit van alles in
<stef> die zou ik graag verplaatsen naar mijn ubuntu machine
<stef> (groote is 4gb)
<hansw> start ftp vanaf je ubuntu, connect naar die imac, download het
<hansw> stef, volgens mij heb je helemaal geen nas maar een usb schijf
<hansw> aan je imac
<hansw> zorg in dat geval dat hij geen usb 1.1 gebruikt
<stef> hoooow nu zijn we even helemaal verkeerd bezig :D
<stef> voor de duidelijkheid
<stef> ik zit hier in een kamer met 1 ubuntu machine, 1 windows machine en 1 netwerk harde schijf, allemaal aangesloten op 1 switch
<stef> wat ik nu aan het doen van is via windows machine alles overzetten van netwerk hdd naar ubuntu machine
<hansw> ah, een map imac, ik was te snel met concluderen :-)
<stef> want als ik het rechtstreeks op ubuntu zou doen, dan lbijft die door nautilus hangen
<stef> yup een map ;)
<hansw> goed, ftp naar die netwerk schijf ten ftp het naar je toe
<stef> ja dat was inderdaad makkelijk geweest, maar ik kan wel ftp verbinding maken naar mijn netwerk hdd, maar alleen naar 1 map :/
<stef> een speciale ftp map
<stef> en daar staan mijn bestanden niet in die ik wil verplaatsen
<stef> dat is een beperking van de netwerk hdd
<stef> dus wat is de beste manier na ftp ?
<OerHeks> ssh, smb share .. ?
<stef> ja smb bv maar moet ik dan mijn netwerk harde schijf gaan mounten in ubuntu ?
<stef> zodat ik via commando kan kopieren ?
<OerHeks> ja, dat kan via locaties > verbinden met ...
<OerHeks> of vast mouten in fstab
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Fstab
<hansw> kan ook op de command line
<hansw> dus via een ftp script
<hansw> smb://foobar/lokatie
<hansw> stef, kun je nieuwe samba shares aanmaken via die interface?
<hansw> http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/questions/2007-11/msg01648.html
<hansw> volgens mij verliest die zijn connectie, heeft de sessie de oude atime en gaat die weer vernieuwen :-)
<Luuk> bonjour!
<Luuk> is er iemand? :')
<Luuk> ECHO. echo. echo echo echo echo
<OerHeks> :-)
<Luuk> Ah!
<Luuk> Oer
<Luuk> fu.
<Luuk> OerHeks. Weet jij hoe ik kan zorgen dat mijn systeem meteen weer reboot als 'ie boot?
<Luuk> Ik kom er niet uit.
<OerHeks> meteen weer reboot als 'ie boot ? waarom ?
<Luuk> Omdat dat grappig is.
<Luuk> :)
<OerHeks> maak dan een scriptje met 'reboot' en voeg dat toe aan opstarten
<Luuk> Ik heb geen GUI want het is een VPS. Hoe doe ik dat in een terminalvenster?
<OerHeks> man reboot
<Luuk> Ja ik weet wel hoe reboot werkt, :')
<Luuk> maar hoe kan ik dat scriptje toevoegen aan opstarten
<Luuk> in een CLI
<OerHeks> antw #2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=462195
<Luuk> Hij doet het! :D
<Luuk> bedankt
<Luuk> En hoe kan ik dat weer stoppen :')
<Luuk> Niet, zeker.
<OerHeks> jawel, script wissen
<Luuk> Gaat niet want ik geraak de server niet meer in
<Luuk> lol
<OerHeks> dan loop je er even heen, en boot in recovery
<Luuk> De server staat zo'n 150 kilometer verderop.
<OerHeks> humor ja
<Luuk> LOL
 * OerHeks heeft dus net vrolijk een server omzeep geholpen, -1
<stef> haha :)
<stef> OerHeks: als ik iets van mijn windows machine kopieer naar ubuntu haal ik snelheid van 11MB/s!
<stef> helemaal geweldig :D
<stef> het is dus gewoon die netwerk hdd die wat moeilijk doet met zijn snelheid enz.
<OerHeks> dan vermoed ik toch de ntfs3g driver die vertraagd
<stef> ik was zelfs bestanden aan het kopieren en ik kan tegelijk nog perfect een film streamen :D
<Luuk> OerHeks?
<Luuk> Ik wilde even zeggen dat 'ie het weer doet :p
<Luuk> Dus je kunt met een gerust hart gaan slapen; je hebt NIET het hele internet kapot gemaakt. :)
<stef> maar ik ben eens door, bedankt iedereen die me vandaag geholpen heeft ;)
<stef> ciao
<OerHeks> oke :-D
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-10
<DooitzedeJong> Heeft iemand hier ervaring met infrarood ontvangers van ASUS laptops onder Ubuntu?
<exalt> DooitzedeJong: nee maar als je het probleem verteld kunnen we misschien toch van dienst zijn ?
<RawChid> Infrarood is oldskool
<RawChid> Tegenwoordig is dat 't toch allemaal blue tooth :P
<MrChrisDruif> Next step: yellow belly ;)
<DooitzedeJong> or Red Tomatoe
<vancha> ik zal maar gaan :o
<vancha> later mensen
<DooitzedeJong> Ik doe het nu met mijn telefoon met bluetooth verbinding
<DooitzedeJong> Zodat ik mijn CD speler kan bedienen
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel rhythmbox
<NRWlion> hoi
<stef> hallo, in ubuntu kan je meerdere opstarttoepassing aanmaken
<stef> systeem - voorkeuren -opstart toep.
<stef> je geeft dan een naam in
<stef> en bij opdracht zou ik graag 3 beep geluidjes willen van verschillende frequentie
<stef> dus ik geef bij opdracht in
<stef> beep -f 500; beep -f 600; beep -f 700
<stef> maar dat werkt niet
<stef> ik heb ook al "beep -f 500; beep -f 600; beep -f 700" getest, maar die doet het ook niet met ""
<stef> en gewoon opdracht: beep doet het wel
<stef> zou ik een bestand moeten aanmaken ben #!/bin/bash beep -f 500; beep -f 600; beep -f 700 erin ?
<RawChid> DAt kan
<RawChid> stef:
<RawChid> Of ipv ; doe je &&
<stef> en moet ik een " ervoor en erachter zetten ?
<RawChid> Definieer "werkt niet"
<RawChid> Het is sowieso makkelijker om het in een script te zetten, en dat script aan te roepen
<stef> dus gewoon een bestand aanmaken en ergens in zetten, en die aanspreken
<stef> maar in dat bestand zet ik dan
<stef> #!/bin/bash
<stef> beep -f 500&& beep -f 600&& beep -f 700
<stef> moet er voor beep nog iets staan
<stef> zoals 'sudo' ?
<RawChid> Geen sudo, dat weet ik zeker
<stef> en als je een bash wilt openen in terminal, moet je er zo 'bash' voor zetten
<stef> moet ik dat ook ergens doen in mijn scrip
<stef> t
<RawChid> Je kunt dat bestand uitvoerbaar maken met: chmod +x bestand.sh
<RawChid> En dan uitvoeren met: ./bestand.sh
<MrChrisDruif> Uitvoerbaar maken en daarna gewoon uitvoeren
<stef> ok bedankt even proberen ;)
<wannes> haalookes ik werk met ubuntu 10.10 kent iemand goede video bewerkingsoftware
<MrChrisDruif> PiTiVi? KdenLive of zoiets?
<MrChrisDruif> OpenShot? Of was die voor foto's?
<MrChrisDruif> wannes: ^
<stef> is er hier ook iemand die een emailserver kan opzetten ?
<stef> ik heb al verschillende tutorials gevolgd, geen enkele werkt :/
<OerHeks> wannes, hier een lijstje met alternatieven > http://www.linuxalt.com/
<OerHeks> stef, een mailserver opzetten, zou ik afraden voor een beginner.
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Is niet eens compleet ;)
<stef> ok jammer
<stef> maar ik kan dus ook geen mails versturen vanaf ubuntu?
<stef> ik zou bv graag willen dat mijn ubuntu mails verstuurd op bepaalde tijdstippen met informatie
<OerHeks> standaard zit evolution, een email client in ubuntu
<OerHeks> je kan mail klaar zetten, om op bepaalde tijd verstuurd te worden
<stef> dus als ik een email account instel in evolution, dan kan ik via terminal mails versturen ?
<wannes> dankje oerheks
<OerHeks> via terminal mail versturen, zoiets heb ik nog nooit bedacht
<stef> ?
<stef> hoe ga je anders mails versturen in een script
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee wat je van plan ben, je hebt het over ubuntu en mail sturen, dus ik denk gewoon aan de desktop
<inSanity_> sudo apt-get install sendmail
<inSanity_> en je kunt in principe mail versturen
<stef> ja wat mijn bedoeling is..
<inSanity_> meer heb je niet nodig
<stef> ik zou graag op bepaalde tijdstippen mails willen krijgen met daarin de temperaturen van mijn ubuntu systeem
<inSanity_> of het aankomt is een andere vraag
<inSanity_> maar het wordt wel verstuurd :)
<inSanity_> stef, zou je dan niet gewoon SNMP gebruiken?
<inSanity_> krijg je het nog mooi in een grafiekje ook
<stef> ja zou helemaal geweldig zijn
<inSanity_> simpel op te zetten - als je bijvoorbeeld van Cacti gebruik maakt ofzo
<stef> maar ik weet echt niet hoe ik eraan moet beginnen
 * inSanity_ kijkt ff naar iets geschikts
<stef> ik zou graag de temperaturen willen krijgen van mijn cpu, en mijn 4 harde schijven
<stef> ik heb al verschillende programma's geberuikt in het verleden met een web interface enz, maar mails wou nooit werken
<inSanity_> http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Monitor-server-temperatures.html
<inSanity_> dit voor het uitlezen van de temperatuur
<inSanity_> en mja, snmp is denk ik idd wel beetje overkill hiervoor dan
<OerHeks> je hoeft geen server te installeren, alleen ene account aanmaken ?
<inSanity_> OerHeks, wat bedoel je pcies?
<OerHeks> email-server
<inSanity_> je moet iig sendmail installeren
<inSanity_> anders krijg je geen mail verstuurd
<inSanity_> of exim
<inSanity_> of courier
<OerHeks> ja oke, als client
<inSanity_> of postfix
<inSanity_> yup
<inSanity_> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/06/monitor-your-hardware-temperature.html
<inSanity_> applet die daar beschreven wordt kan ook temperaturen loggen voor je
<stef> dat ziet er goed uit!
<stef> even proberen
<inSanity_> suc6 :)
<stef> ik heb het geinstalleerd, wel via synaptic
<stef> maar hoe kan ik het nu opstarten ?
<inSanity_> rechter muisknop
<inSanity_> op je panel
<inSanity_> bovenin je scherm
<inSanity_> en dan "Add to panel..."
<inSanity_> kiezen
<inSanity_> Of voor als je NL versie hebt - "Toevoegen aan paneel" oid
<stef> ja in de lijst zie ik computer temperatuur meter
<stef> die heb ik toegevoegd , maar dan krij ik gewoon een icoontje in mijn balk met kruisje door
<stef> zou ik de computer nog moeten herstarten ?
<stef> als ik 'sudo sensors' doe in terminal, dan krijg ik 3 temps te zien
<stef> 1 en 2 zijn normaal
<stef> maar temp 3 = 127 graden
<stef> ik dacht, daar is gewoon geen sensors aangesloten
<stef> maar wanneer ik refresh, veranderd de waarde wel :/
<stef> ?
<stef> ik heb hier nu een snelheid van 4 megabyte :/ over een netwerk van 100mbit
<CasW> Van wat naar wat?
<OerHeks> 100 mbit :8 = 12,5 mbyte
<stef> van mac os x (filezilla) naar ubuntu pc
<stef> ja dat weet ik
<CasW> 100 mbit : 10 (controlebits en zo) = 10 mbyte
<stef> gisteren haalde ik nog 11MB tussen 2 ubuntu en windows 7, maar die staan ook wel kort bij elkaar (+ op dezelfde switch)
<OerHeks> ja, 12,5 mbyte is ruw, daar moet je idd controle van afhalen
<stef> ja dat weet ik allemaal :D maar 4 is toch echt weinig.
<stef> het moet wel een iets langer weg afleggen maar toch
<OerHeks> en wat gebeurt er nog meer op het netwerk ..
<stef> niets.
<OerHeks> ondertussen youtube kijken gaat er ook vanaf, als dat over dezelfde switch loopt
<OerHeks> en router
<stef> ja maar dat ben ik allemaal niet aan het doen
<OerHeks> 1 grote file of vele kleine, dat scheelt ook performance
<stef> het engiste wat ik nog aan het doen ben via internet is hier op chat
<stef> het zijn allemaal films die ik aan het overzetten ben
<stef> dus 700mb files en groter
<stef> maar ik werk nu ook wel via het stroomnet
<stef> zo van die adapters
<stef> maar die kunnen 200mbit aan.
<stef> maar die gaat waarschijnlijk eerst naar router, en van router naar switch op bureau en van swich naar ubuntu ...
<OerHeks> ja, dan is je router de bottleneck
<stef> ik ga zodadelijk even een lange UTP kabel halen, en dan imac rechtstreeks op switch aansluiten
<stef> mijn router is een dir-855
<stef> dlink
<stef> die ondersteunt 1gbit :p
<stef> dus daar zal het niet aan liggen
<OerHeks> dan de adaptervan je imac, als die 100 is, loopt het ook niet sneller natuurlijk
<stef> zal ik het anders even tekenen en uploaden ? dan wordt alles veel duidelijker
<OerHeks> heeft je imac een 10/100/1000 lankaart ?
<CasW> Ik denk eigenlijk dat het aan die powerline adapters liggen, die maken bijna nooit waar wat ze zeggen
<stef> hmm ik kan zodadelijk een kabel gaan halen utp ongeveer een 25m lang
<stef> zou het daar sneller over gaan ? :p
<OerHeks> ik heb devolo hier, 80 mbit, prima spul
<stef> iig het testen waard:p
<stef> ik ga nu eventjes een foto uploaden, ik denk dat ik weet waar het aan ligt
<stef> maar ik ga toch even jullie raad erbij vragen :D
<OerHeks> prima :-)
<stef> http://i51.tinypic.com/rgz29l.jpg
<stef> het is even snel in paint gedaan :D
<CasW> Je bent een lijntje vergeten :p
<OerHeks> router gigabit, switch ook gigabit ?
<stef> nee switch is 100mbi
<stef> die het netwerk als 1 100mbi t netwerk
<stef> zie*
<OerHeks>  imac een 10/100/1000 lankaart ?
<OerHeks> zo nee, dan is je hele netwerk 100 mbit
<stef> 100 denk ik
<CasW> Dan zal het denk ik gewoon aan de combinatie / 'lange weg' liggen
<stef> dus we nemen 100
<stef> maar je ziet dat alles uit die rechtse stroomnet adapter naar de router
<stef> dat betekent zowel data naar router, als data die terug VAN router komt
<stef> dus er gaat data heen en terug over 1 kabel (die van adapter naar router)
<OerHeks> jups, die stroomadapters werken wel goed, misschien iets langere start tijd, maar eenmaal een stream op gang, loopt het normaal
<OerHeks> de encryptie is HW, dus merk je niks van
<stef> maar als ik nu van imac een kabel zou leggen rechtstreeks naar swich
<stef> zou het dan sneller gaan ? :D
<CasW> Ja
<stef> ok want ik moet namelijk zo'n 500gb gaan kopieren, kan ik beter voor paar uurtjes die kabel leggen
<stef> bedankt iedereen voor weer deze schitterende hulp ! :D
<stef> maar ik ben eventjes eten ;) nogmaals bedankt.
<OerHeks> :-)
<stef> ben al weer terug :D
<stef> ik had gehoopt dat de verschillende stroomnet adapters elkaar zouden herkennen en dat ze hun korste weg nemen (in dit geval adapter van imac, direct naar adapter van switch)
<stef> zodat ze niets langs de router moesten gaan
<stef> want als ik ga kijken bij statistics in router, dan zie ik dat er data door komt. dus alle data gaat zowiezo door de router en dan pas naar switch
<OerHeks> nou, als je ze op een switch aansluit, gaat het alsnog door de router, denk ik.
<OerHeks> idd
<stef> dat zou raar zijn want via windows haalde ik dan wel 11MB/s
<CasW> Dat hangt van de switch af
<CasW> Deze switch is dus 'slim'
<stef> dlink des-1008d
<stef> ik ga zo de kabel halen bij een vriend, ik ben benieuwd wat de resultaten gaan zijn :)
<stef> maar 3mb/s op mijn imac via adapters zal voor een video te streamen toch wel genoeg zijn hoop ik ?
<CasW> Ja, in principe wel, dacht ik
<stef> en vlc gaat toch bufferen enz dusja
<stef> ik ben even door, ik kom straks terug met de resulaten ;)
<lena> hallo
<CasW> Hallo
<lena> Heb een vraagje
<CasW> Vertel
<lena> Ik heb een slimline tablet gekocht van het merk Trust maar heb geen driver voor Ubuntu hiervoor en weet het nu verder niet meer.
<lena> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:doctormo/xorg-wizardpen
<lena> sudo update
<lena> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-wizardpen
<lena> deze drie optie's heb ik geinstalleerd
<lena> Maar helaas nog niks
<CasW> Itemnummer? (dan kan ik kijken op de site van Trust
<CasW> )(
<lena> misschien iets vergeten
<lena> zal ff kijken
<lena> serienummer ook goed?
<CasW> Is die 5-cijferig?
<CasW> Of wacht, ja, die is ook goed
<lena> heb ee 5 cijferig nummer
<lena> 16529
<lena> Zo goed?
<OerHeks> nu nog wizardpen.conf  aanmaken > http://technomagus.wordpress.com/linux/trust-slimline-widescreen-tablet-in-linux/
<lena> ?hoe
<CasW> Ze hebben zelf geen drivers, of niet op hun site tenminste
<lena> hoe moet ik wizardpen,conf aanmaken dan?
<OerHeks> " sudo gedit /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-wizardpen.conf " en dan die tekst plakken en opslaan
<OerHeks> en daarna X herstarten, of uitloggen en weer in
<lena> Heb het gedaan maar er staat daar niks in
<lena> welke tekst moet ik daarin plakken
<OerHeks> dat is niet erg als hij leeg is. dan bestond de conf nog niet, en word deze aangemaakt als je opslaat
<lena> oke ga het proberen en ff uitloggen laat het zo ff horen.
<OerHeks> zeg ik dit goed, CasW ?
<CasW> Ja, voor zover ik weet wel
<lena> Kan het bestand ‘/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-wizardpen.conf’ niet vinden.
<lena> krijg dit te zien als ik wil opslaan
<OerHeks> hmm oke, voer dan eerst uit "   touch /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-wizardpen.conf   "
<OerHeks> dan maakt touch een lege file aan
<lena> oke
<lena> bestand of map betaat niet
<lena> zeg die
<OerHeks> hmm misschien sudo gebruiken, > sudo touch /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-wizardpen.conf
<lena> sudo touch /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-wizardpen.conf
<lena> touch: kan tijdsstempels van ‘/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-wizardpen.conf’ niet wijzigen: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<OerHeks> :(
<lena> ???
<OerHeks> dit begrijp ik niet.
<lena> ik nog minder :(
<CasW> Anders maak je hem 'gewoon' aan, en verplaats je hem daarnaartoe
<lena> hoe doe ik dit, wil niet zeuren
<OerHeks> u zeurt niet, we hebben veel geduld :-)
<CasW> Maak gewoon in gedit een bestand aan, sla dit op als 70-wizardpen.conf en verplaats die naar /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<CasW> Neem ik aan
<OerHeks> we zijn blij dat u irc gevonden hebt.
<lena> oke
<CasW> We zijn blij dat u Ubuntu gebruikt :p
<misnix> die dir moet eerst aangemaakt:   /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d
<misnix> bij mij bestaat ie in elk geval niet
<Vinconzo> hi
<OerHeks> idd misnix, hier ook niet.
<lena> oke via nautilus x11 en daar bestand aangemaakt
<lena> ben bkij met ubuntu op irc
<stef> OerHeks: hier ben ik weer
<stef> met kabel :p
<stef> en je raad nooit welke snelheid ik nu haal
<stef> CasW: ben jij er ook nog?:D
<Vinconzo> Ik zit met een dilemma.
<Vinconzo> Op https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks staat dat de ASUS VX6 Lamborghini goed werkt met ubuntu en dat het installeren van de video drivers een kwestie van klikken is (In het restricted-drivers programmaatje dat standaard bij Ubuntu komt), terwijl ik op fora lees dat de ION2 niet ondersteund wordt in linux en dat als je de drivers aanklikt, je een zwart scherm krijgt.
<Vinconzo> echter, de wiki is later aangepast dan de laatste post van enig fora die ik kan vinden over dit onderwerp. Zou het kunnen zijn dat er iets is veranderd?
<Vinconzo> dus dat de wiki meer up-to-date is dan die fora? of moet ik deze laptop gewoon niet kopen?
<Luuk> Hier heeft men nogal wat problemen met die laptop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675046
<Vinconzo> die had ik al gezien ja. Maar op de wiki staat heel wat anders.
<Luuk> Misschien kun je in de winkel een live-ceedeetje meenemen, dat je 'm kunt proberen?
<Vinconzo> hmm
<Vinconzo> ik was eigenlijk van plan om een laptop te bestellen
<Luuk> Of; als je 'm op internet koopt, terugsturen als het niet werkt.
<Luuk> Bij internetwinkels mag je alles volgens de wet binnen zoveel dagen terugsturen.
<Luuk> En dan krijg je je aankoopbedrag terug. Het enige wat je dan hebt betaald zijn de verzendkosten heen en terug.
<Vinconzo> hmm
<Vinconzo> Ik zou liever meteen de juiste laptop kopen
<Vinconzo> het zou handig zijn als die wiki pagina was gecatagoriseerd op schermformaat
<Luuk> Behalve eventuele problemen met de videokaart werkt 'ie wel helemaal.
<Vinconzo> want ik wil hoe dan ook een 12"
<Vinconzo> hmm
<Vinconzo> GMA3150 is genoeg voor Compiz?
<Vinconzo> want die schijnt het wel te doen
<Luuk> Zou idd moeten werken.
<Luuk> Hee, ik heb ook even een quick vraagje tussendoor.
<Luuk> Ik heb "rm /*" uitgevoerd op m'n server en nu doet 'ie niks meer.
<Luuk> Moet ik 'm nu helemaal opnieuw gaan installeren of kan ik sudo apt-get fix everything doen ofzo?
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat een reinstall je enige optie is
<Gotiniens> licht er een beetje aan wanneer je hem hebt onderbroken
<Gotiniens> maar die kans is wel klein
<stef> wie kan me helpen ivm raid
<Luuk> Oh.
<Luuk> Ok bedankt.
<stef> als ik op 'locaties' klik, dan zie ik in het menu onder 'computer' het volgende staan:
<stef> 1000gb bestandsysteem
<stef> wanneer ik erop klik krijg ik error mounting
<stef> het gaat om sdc, dat is mijn de raid schifj
<Jhinta> stef zou handig zijn als je ook de vraag steld
<Jhinta> sorry mijn fout lees de helft maar :P
<stef> ik ben even een topic aan het openen op tweakers ivm mijn probleem, als het topic klaar is geef ik de link ;)
<stef> Jhinta: http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/1450109
<Vinconzo> ik ben nu al een paar uur aan het zoeken naar een andere laptop. Wie weet er van een mooie 12" NetBook tussen de 450 en de 600 euro?
<stef> voor die prijs heb je al een laptop ? :D
<Jhinta> lol je hebt raid 5 draien en je kan hem niet mouten omdat tie al gemount is
<stef> 5 :o
<Jhinta> staat er
<stef> da meende nie ? :/
<stef> oh nu heb ik dik probleem :/
<Jhinta> lolllll
<Jhinta> je wil me nou niet zeggen dat je dat niet zag
<Vinconzo> stef, ja ik wil iets wat enigzins meer portable is
<Vinconzo> niet groter dan 13" en niet kleiner dan 11,6"
<stef> Jhinta: als ik nu een raid 1 wil van maken, dan moeten alle 3 de schijven geformatteerd worden ? :/
<Jhinta> waarscheinlijk wel
<stef> damn
<stef> 2 dagen kopieren voor niks -_-
<stef> en je hebt voor raid 5 toch 3 harde schijven nodig ?
<stef> en ik heb er maar 2 ingesteld voor raid
<Vinconzo> nm ik heb al wat gevonden
<Jhinta> geloof het wel , maar als jij alle je harddisk op geeft
<Vinconzo> oh die wordt ook niet meer verkocht
<Jhinta> ? nou weet ik wel een klein beetje wat raid is maar ,,,, als je in je bios aan geeft raid , pakt tie dan niet alle schrijven of is dat aan te geven?
<stef> dat is aan te geven. dat is het rare
<stef> als je nog eens op mijn tweakers pagina gaat kijken
<stef> en dan eerste foto
<stef> daar zie je randapparaten met daaronder de harde schijven, volgens mij is dat mijn raid 1 opstelling
<OerHeks> randapparaten is extern
<OerHeks> dus je NAS
<Jhinta> dat klopt enkel die schrijven staan onder raid5
<Jhinta> staat er boven raid 5 en daaronder 4 schrijven
<Jhinta> en die 4 zijn allemaal gemount
<OerHeks> die 320 erbij is niet slim, de raid word dan zo groot als de kleinste schijf
<Jhinta> dat ook
<Jhinta> maar dat is de bedoeling ook nie 320 moet uit die config
<Jhinta> volgensmij als je die hdd er uit haalt en op een andere contoler zet ben je ook klaar
<Jhinta> trouwens op je foto staat je driver all mounted in /media
<Jhinta> daarom krijg je een mount error
<stef> zou ik volgens jou beter software matige raid gaan doen ?
<stef> ik ben nu weer alles van mijn harde schijven aan het verwijderen
<Jhinta> geen id , niet dat ik het weet maar ik zie daar geen verschil
<OerHeks> verschil software raid <> fakraid, is dat je met fakeraid je OS op dezelfde raid kan plaatsen, en/of met windows kan benaderen
<OerHeks> fakeraid = bios raid
<stef> dag OerHeks
<stef> en wat kan ik volgens jou het beste doen ? ik ga ubuntu op een aparte hdd zetten
<OerHeks> ik zou voor softwareraid gaan, en die 32o uit de raid config halen, en aansluiten op een niet-raid-sata-poort
<stef> dus ik heb met te snel te zijn, mijn 320gb op een raid sata gestoken :/
<OerHeks> ja, check de layout van je moederbord, de raid sata poorten hebben ( meestal) een andere kleur dan de gewone poorten
<OerHeks> of zijn groepswijs bij elkaar geplaatst
<stef> http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/asrock/890gm-pro3/board.jpg
<OerHeks> brb
<lena> Hallo Oerheks
<CasW> Ik ben er weer
<stef> CasW:  jij was me daarstraks toch aan het helpen met die internet verbinding hé ? :D
<CasW> Ja :D
<stef> ik heb nu kabel :D
<CasW> En, werkt het sneller?
<stef> en ik haal vlotjes 11.7MB!! :D
<CasW> Mooizo, dat is mooi zoals verwacht
<stef> alleen zit ik nu met 1 super groot nadeel :/
<CasW> vertel?
<stef> mijn raid1 opstelling heb ik helemaal fout gedaan
<stef> zie http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/1450109 voor foto's
<stef> en ik vrees dat ik alles opnieuw moet gaan opstellen
<stef> dat betektn formatteren, en ik heb net alles gekopieerd :/ dus nu moet ik alles weer gaan overzetten, 2 dagen kopieerwerk voor niets.
<CasW> Het gaat dan sneller als je het gewoon op 1 van de harde schijven zet, ipv dan weer helemaal alles kopieren van je mac
<stef> dat is nog een idee, alles op de 1TB schijf zetten die ik niet ga gebruiken in mijn raid
<CasW> Ja
<stef> en zou jij software of hardware raid doen
<CasW> Uit gevoelsmatige redenen zou ik hardwarematige raid doen, ik heb alleen nog nooit raid gebruikt, en ik weet ook niet wat kwalitatief de betere is. Bovendien weet ik ook niet wat er dan gebeurd bij een dual-boot
<stef> maar ik weet dus niet of mijn raid nu fout in ingesteld :/
<CasW> Ik denk dat je die tweede schijf van je RAID helemaal niet zou moeten kunnen zien, dus ik denk het wel
<stef> ja maar die tweede schijf heeft wel als titel '1TB RAID onderdeel'
<CasW> Oké, dan misschien wel. Zoals ik al zei, hier weet ik niets van, waarschijnlijk weet iemand van de andere 75 hier wel hoe het zit.
<stef> ohnee
<stef> nu herstart ik mijn ubuntu
<stef> en ik krijg heel andere gegevens
<CasW> Hoe bedoel je?
<stef> nu hebben beide harde schijven als titel '1TB RAID onderdeel'
<stef> ik als ik op locaties klik zie ik niet meer '1000gb bestandsyssteem'
<CasW> Da's inderdaad vreemd, probeer hem nog 's te herstarten?
<stef> heb je toevallig een vnc viewer op je pc staan ?
<CasW> Ja, ik dacht het wel, ik zal even kijken
<CasW> Nee, toch niet, maar ik moet er wel een hebben, welke kan je me aanraden?
<stef> realvnc
<stef> maar zit je op windows 7 ?
<CasW> Nee, Ubuntu
<stef> oh dan weet ik het niet sorry :/
<CasW> Ik zoek wel even snel
<OerHeks> op ubuntu zit toch bureaublad-op-afstand ?
<stef> ja
<stef> dat kan je ook gebruiken
<CasW> Ja, maar daarmee kan je het toch niet zien? Ik heb dat ten minste nog nooit gevonden erin :p
<stef> ik heb bureaublad op afstand aan staan in ubuntu, en op windows 7 heb ik realvnc staan
<stef> daarmee kan ik dan het bureaublad zien
<stef> maar ik kan die poort openzetten, zodat jij er ook in kan
<CasW> Ja, oké, ik heb een vnc aanstaan
<CasW> Maar ik denk niet dat ik dan veel kan, behalve zien wat jij ook ziet...
<CasW> (zegmaar, ik denk dan niet dat ik dan wel een antwoord weet)
<stef> hmm
<stef> wat ik ook zou kunnen doen, is de hdd eruit doen
<stef> en in een andere computer in steken
<stef> waar ubuntu op staat
<stef> en kijken of de data erop staat
<trijntje_netbook> ik dacht dat je met bureaublad op afstand ook de pc kon besturen?
<OerHeks> ja, bekijken of besturen, al dan niet met een pass/toestemming
<CasW> Ja, maar ik bedoelde dat ik dan ook niets kon uithalen om het te verbeteren / repareren
<OerHeks> dat kan wel, toch ?
<CasW> Jij misschien wel, ik niet
<stef> OerHeks: ken jij iets van raid ?
<stef> ik zou je toegang kunnen geven tot mijn ubuntu bureaublad
<OerHeks> ik weet niet al te veel van raid, maak eerst een plan met wat je wilt.
<stef> dat heb ik op tweakers gezet
<stef> 4 harde schijven
<stef> 1 voor ubuntu OS (320gb)
<stef> dan zet ik er 2 van 1TB in RAID1 --> zo is er 1 TB beschikbaar
<stef> en dan heb ik nog 1TB HDD
<stef> dus in totaal bruikbaar 230gb + 1gb+1gb
<stef> 1tb+1tb*
<trijntje_netbook> hebben hier meer mensen dat youtube raar doet in firefox? De flash plug-in crasht de hele tijd en het beeld is paars
<CasW> Probeer anders de html-versie
<CasW> Maar bij mij werkt hij gewoon goed
<trijntje_netbook> hangt misschien van de fimpjes af ofzo?
<trijntje_netbook> wat is de html-versie van youtube?
<CasW> Dat denk ik, of misschien internetverbinding, zoveel dingen zijn mogelijk
<CasW> HTML5-filmpjes ipv flash
<trijntje_netbook> lijkt me niet dat flash filmpjes corrupt raken als je internetproblemen hebt, gaat toch gewoon over tcp?
<stef> is er iemand met raid ervaring ? :D
<Jhinta> loll ben je nog bezig
<lena> Als ik sudo update toets gebeurt er niks zie de volgende regels regel 1 en 3 doen het wel maar regel 2 noppes
<lena> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:doctormo/xorg-wizardpen
<lena> sudo update
<lena> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-wizardpen
<trijntje_netbook> lena, 2e regel is fout
<Jhinta> sudo apt-get update
<trijntje_netbook> precies
<lena> oke dankje
<lena> ga ff proberen
<lena> oke is gelukt.
<lena> nu nog een vraagje iets over edit van wizardpen
<lena> Then edit file (with sudo, of course) /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-wizardpen.conf so that it looks like
<lena> Section "InputClass"
<lena>    Identifier "wizardpen"
<lena>    MatchIsTablet "on"
<lena>    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
<lena>    MatchVendor "UC-LOGIC|KYE Systems|Ace Cad|WALTOP|Waltop"
<lena>    Driver "wizardpen"
<lena>    Option "TopX" "0"
<lena>    Option "TopY" "0"
<lena>    Option "BottomX" "20000"
<lena>    Option "BottomY" "12500"
<lena> EndSection
<lena> Section "InputClass"
<lena>    Identifier "wizardpen ignore mouse dev"
<CasW> pastebin voor dit soort dingen
<lena>    MatchIsTablet "on"
<lena>    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"
<lena>    MatchVendor "UC-LOGIC|KYE Systems|Ace Cad|WALTOP|Waltop"
<lena>    Driver ""
<lena>    Option "TopX" "0"
<lena>    Option "TopY" "0"
<lena>    Option "BottomX" "20000"
<lena>    Option "BottomY" "12500"
<lena> EndSection
<lena> wat moet ik hier veranderen of hoef dat niet
<OerHeks> dit vind irc niet fijn :-D
<lena> ???
<lena> oke sorry
<lena> pastebin
<OerHeks> die tekst moet goed zijn.
<lena> pastebin
<lena> welke tekst en wat veranderen
<OerHeks> hoezo wat veranderen ?
<lena> Ik dacht misschien dat je het type tablet hier moet invoeren
<OerHeks> nee, dat zit al in die code
<stef> OerHeks: ik heb net mijn bios instellingen na gekeken die staan goed volgens mij voor de raid
<stef> maar ik vind nergens terug hoe ik een software matige raid kan doen in ubuntu "desktop"
<stef> ik vind alleen maar tutorials terug over raid in ubuntu server
<trijntje_netbook> dat is toch gewoon hetzelfde?
<stef> hoe bedoel je .?
<stef> software en hardware matige raid ?
<trijntje_netbook> nee, ik bedoel dat je de tutorials voor ubuntu server op de desktop ook kunt gebruiken
<OerHeks> welke raid wil je gebruiken, bios/fakeraid of softwareraid of een hardwareraid-controller ?
<lena> oke bedankt
<OerHeks> werkt het tekentablet lena ?
<stef> ik weet niet wat het beste is, wat ik wil is dat 2 harde schijven van 1TB in raid 1 komen te staan.
<OerHeks> bios raid, is in je bios instellen, en configureren. softwareraid doe je in de installer > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<OerHeks> op https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto lees ik dat fakeraid not supported is. althans, niet stabiel.
<stef> en dat is wat ik heb, fakeraid ?
<OerHeks> als je dit via je bios insteld, ja
<OerHeks> dus om software raid in te schakelen, dien je eerst die raid opstelling in je bios te wissen, naar single disk
<stef> ja ik moet tijdens het opstarten CTRL+F duwen, en dan kom ik in een bios achtige omgeving
<stef> maar als ik kijk naar die tutorial, die is voor uvuntu server, want voor ubuntu dekstop heb je toch een heel andere installatie ?
<OerHeks> goed lezen, je krijgt als het goed is de melding: "One or more drives containing Serial ATA RAID configurations have been found. Do you wish to activate these RAID devices?" Select yes.
<OerHeks> dit zal trouwens het beste gaan, als de disken leeg zijn zonder mbr/lege mbr
<stef> sorry ik kan niet meer volgen
<stef> One or more drives containing Serial ATA RAID configurations have been found...
<stef> normaal kan ik dat toch niet krijgen als ik mijn fakeraid uit zet
<OerHeks> ga maar eerst proberen.
<CasW> Bij jou is hij toch niet fake maar met een hardwarematige raidcontroller?
<OerHeks> je bent dan met softwareraid bezig.
<stef> asrock 890GM pro3
<stef> dat is mijn moederbord
<stef> in ieder geval ik wil software raid, dus ik ga morgen die raid in mijn bios uit zetten
<stef> dan start ik de installatie van ubuntu dekstop 664 bits
<stef> 64*
<stef> dan kies ik voor handmatig schijven indelen
<stef> die van de OS weet ik hoe ik moet instellen, die 1TB zonder raid lukt ook
<stef> maar hoe moet ik die andere 2 instellen ?
<OerHeks> dat zou je morgen in je bios uitzetten, en bij installatie kom je de vraag tegen etc
<OerHeks> ik ben slecht in herhalen.
<stef> maar ik ben dat nog nooit tijdens de installatie tegen gekomen, kan ik dit ook in vmware uittesten ?
<stef> een vmware met 3 harde schijven
<stef> 1 voor OS
<stef> en wanneer ik mijn schijven aan het partitioneren ben enz, kan ik die andere 2 in raid zetten ?
<OerHeks> ?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen vmware ervaring.
<stef> op een gegeven moment kom je hier http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/InstallatieDesktopKarmic?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=schijfruimtevoorbereiden.png
<Jhinta> stef moet je gewoon niet je raid in stellen bij het booten
<Jhinta> zo iets als dit http://club.myce.com/f7/implementing-raid-0-asrock-p4vt8-154114/
<stef> dan kies ik voor handmatig specificeren
<Jhinta> die handleiding van je mb is niet te downloaden , offline ofzo
<OerHeks> http://europe.asrock.com/downloadsite/manual/890GM%20Pro3.pdf
<OerHeks> v.a. p29
<OerHeks> p 34 Installing ... Without RAID Functions
<stef> Set the “SATA Operation Mode” option to [AHCI].
<stef> dat was ik net nog tegen gekomen
<OerHeks> dat hoort op AHCI te staan, anders worden je disken omgezet in IDE modus.
<OerHeks> en dien je opnieuw te formatteren
<stef> hmm
<OerHeks> handig voor XP zonder raid drivers
<stef> dus ik start dan installatie van ubuntu
<stef> handmatig specificeren
<stef> iig, het zal voor morgen zijn, genoeg ubuntu voor vandaag :)
<stef> bedankt voor alle hulp!
<OerHeks> kwartiertje werk
<martijn1985> goeienavond, is er iemand die mij kan uitleggen wat "failed to allocate/map the primary service" betekent? Ik krijg de melding na het installeren van de drivers voor mijn videokaart en het daarna opnieuw starten van X.
<martijn1985> *videokaart is een Nvidia Geforce MX 440
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is een oudje toch?
<martijn1985> das niet zo'n hele nieuwe meer idd, ik moest er ook aparte drivers voor installeren, dat was eerst mijn probleem...dat is nu gelukt, maar nu geeft hij deze melding
<OerHeks> mx440 is denk ik niet geschikt voor gnome/kde
<OerHeks> heb je de nvidia-96 driver geactiveerd ?
<martijn1985> ik heb hem geinstalleerd , maar moet ik hem activeren?
<OerHeks> systeem > beheer > extra stuurprogramma's
<OerHeks> daar zie je of hij geladen is, en in gebruik
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/29573/video-performance-with-nvidia-mx440
<martijn1985> Oerheks dat gaat niet lukken, ik draai xbmc live, die heeft alleen maar een command prompt interface
<Jhinta> martijn xbmc live , heb je de driver gedownload van nvidia?
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome...XBMC Live heb ik ook geïnstalleerd op m'n ouders mediacenter
<martijn1985> jhinta yep
<Jhinta> driver kan je instaleren met , terminal  --> stop xbmc geloof dat het sudo /etc/init.d/xbmc-live stop is
<Jhinta> en dan driver instaleren met sudo sh NVIDIA*.run
<Jhinta> en beter nog waarom gebruik je geen xci.sh script?
<Jhinta> en voor beste beeld ,, weet niet precies de naam maar nvidia.sh voor edid setup
<Jhinta> edid script -> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=70068
<Jhinta> xci -->http://sourceforge.net/apps/wordpress/xci/
<martijn1985> brb
<OerHeks> ik zie dat xbmc 10.1 released is :-)
<martijn1985> Oerheks, klopt, daarom probeer ik hem te installeren
<OerHeks> via PPA ?
<martijn1985> Jhinta, ik heb de driver al geinstalleerd, maar na installatie krijg ik die foutmelding
<martijn1985> oerheks, nee via usb. Hij is gewoon geinstalleerd, maar door dat driver issue start hij niet door in een GUI.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-11
<Vancha> he mensen
<Vancha> is er al iemand die de laatst te downloaden versie van ubuntu natty al op een usb stick heeft gekregen :(
<OerHeks> ik heb hem in vbox draaien, wat lukt er niet met de usb tool ?
<Vancha> hij doet helemaal niks :( ik kan niet eens een iso toevoegen
<Vancha> als je dat schermpje hebt, de usb creator, dan kan je een iso toevoegen, en een schijf
<Vancha> een usb stick in mijn geval, maar het knopje van maken blijft grijs :(
<OerHeks> oke, ga eruit, en check welk format je usb disk heeft, fat 16/32 ?
<Vancha> fat32
<OerHeks> dat zou juist moeten zijn.
<Vancha> net geformatteerd: (
<OerHeks> hmm probeer anders unetbootin
<Vancha> even downloaden
<OerHeks> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Vancha> heb hem :)
<OerHeks> soms heb ik er ook moeite mee, dan verschijnen er 2 partitie namen in usb
<OerHeks> dan moet ik de onderste pakken
<Vancha> er komt maar 1 naam bij mij, waar 7,5 gb vrij staat
<Vancha> welke versie van ubuntu moet ik nu eigenlijk selecteren ;S
<OerHeks> dat menu kan je de iso laten downloaden, of halverwege je eigen iso kiezen
<Vancha> oh ik zie het, volgens mij is hij al bezig :o
<OerHeks> cool
<Vancha> wauw, dat ging snel :D
<Vancha> bedankt
<Vancha> ik snap wel dat het nog vol met bugs zit :) vroeg het me af of dit al kan, want ik ben wel erg benieuwd :O
<OerHeks> usb install zou universeel moeten werken
<OerHeks> soms, als het niet werkt, dan staat de usb creator ook ergens op de site
<Vancha> mischien ligt het hem aan de usb stick, want bij maverick werkte hij ook niet :(
<Vancha> hij ziet de stick wel
<Vancha> alleen bij het selecteren van de iso gebeurd er helemaal al niks
<Sjimmie_> - /nickSjimmie
<OerHeks> :-)
<Luuk> Even een kwik vraagje, zo tussendoor hè.
<Luuk> Wat is het verschil tussen aptitude en apt-get?
<DooitzedeJong> aptitude is de opvolger van apt-get
<OerHeks> aptitude is niet standaard meer in 10.10 aanwezig
<Luuk> Hu?
<OerHeks> aptitude is geniaal, indien je aptitude consequent gebruikt.
<Luuk> Aptitude is de opvolger van apt-get, maar het zit niet standaard meer in 10.10.
<OerHeks> je kan het alsnog installeren, hoor :-)
<Luuk> Welke van de 2 moet ik nou gebruiken :D
<DooitzedeJong> apt-get
<Luuk> Waarom.
<OerHeks> probeer maar, sudo aptitude install <package>
<Luuk> Hij installeert gewoon, net zoals apt-get.
<OerHeks> dan heb je een upgrade, of nog 10.04 ?
<Luuk> 10.04 server.
<OerHeks> oke, logisch. vanaf 10.10 is deze verdwenen. als je upgrade, dan blijf je hem wel houden.
<Luuk> Maar er is dus geen verschil tussen die twee?
<OerHeks> jawel, anders zouden ze niet beiden bestaan
<Luuk> Wat is het verschil dan.
<OerHeks> http://www.andrewault.net/2010/05/03/aptitude-vs-apt-get-comparison-2/
<OerHeks> maar er is nog een discussie, dpkg vs apt-get vs aptitude > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1544634
<OerHeks> er zitten wat handige dingetjes in, maar je moet dan wel consequent aptitude gebruiken om profijt te hebben
<Luuk> Oh. Ok.
<Luuk> Bedankt :)
<McTek> hallo
<McTek> Kan er iemand me helpen ? Telkens als ik de de computer herstart moet ik via de terminal "conky -c .conky_launchpad" typen om hem op te starten, kan ik dit automatisch laten doen ?
<McTek> btw, ik werk met ubuntu 10.10
<OerHeks> toevoegen aan opstarten ? systeem > voorkeuren > opstart toepassingen
<OerHeks> jan heeft dat in zijn cursus behandeld, > http://www.basiscursusubuntu.nl/2010/12/16/je-steekt-altijd-wat-op/
<McTek> heb eens gaan kijken naar opstart toepassingen, kan wel een programma toevoegen, maar geen opdrachtregel denk ik, voor zover ik weet he :) werk net een weekje met ubuntu
<CasW> Je moet het opslaan als *.sh, en dat kan je wel toevoegen
<CasW> (toch?)
<OerHeks> jawel. vervang bla bla bla door je regel > http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk-MJgZzgw8.1299860282.png
<OerHeks> mij lukt het wel, igg
<McTek> idd, het is gelukt, thnx people !!
<OerHeks> have fun
<CasW> Ja, dat kon ook inderdaad, maar met meerdere regels? Kan mijn manier dan? :P
<OerHeks> die  "conky -c .conky_launchpad" is 1 regel.
<OerHeks> volgens mij kan je <applicatie> && <applicatie> doen ?
<OerHeks> maar dan zou ik 2 entry's maken
<CasW> Kán mijn manier wel?
<OerHeks> ja, lijkt me wel
<erkan^> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/firefox-profilemanager-en-bureaublad/new/#new
<erkan^> kan iemand me helpen
<OerHeks> .. juiste commando om firefox met een bepaald profiel te starten ..
<erkan^>  firefox -P werk ?
<OerHeks> firefox -P "ProfileName"
<OerHeks> ja
<erkan^> het lukt me niet , maar het werkt wel, maar als ik twee firefox open: firefox -P "ik" en firefox -P "werk", dat werkt niet )-:, dan moet ik elke venster afsluiten
<erkan^> moeilijke uitleg
<OerHeks> ja, je kan ze niet gelijk gebruiken, denk ik
<erkan^> kee
<erkan^> dan gebruik ik chromium voor werk (-:
<OerHeks> dat is ook een idee.
<erkan^> effe adblock plus in chromium toevoegen
<erkan^> kan twitter in tweetdeck.com via chromium instellen?
<erkan^> al gevonden :-d
<McTek> Conky opstarten met gewoon de opdrachtregel bij auto opstarten gaf fouten, dan werkte hij niet goed
<McTek> met het scriptje ging het wel goed maar je moest er wel een sleepfuctie voor zetten, als je hem 5 sec laat wachten voor ie opstart zijn de fouten weg
<Jhinta> vraag is het mogenlijk om ubuntu te booten vanuit busybox?
<DooitzedeJong> SWAT?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb enen vraag
<DooitzedeJong> Ik zou graag toegang willen tot de Ubuntu Fryslan website die bij jullie gehost wordt
<DooitzedeJong> Door jullie (Dennis en jij)
<commandoline>  idle     : 0 days 7 hours 34 minutes 15 seconds [connected: Thu Mar 10 17:31:22 2011]
<DooitzedeJong> oh
<DooitzedeJong> zucht
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe vraag je dat op commandoline?
<commandoline> /whois username username
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Jhinta> vraagje ,,
<CasW> Mijn whois is een stuk minder uitgebreid
<Jhinta> loop file gemount , en hoe copyer ik alles naar een sdcard
<Jhinta> gaat om een rootfs
<commandoline> CasW: daarom ook 2x de gebruikersnaam
<CasW> Oké
<CasW> Hé ja :p
<jimmy__> goeie avond allemaal
<CasW> Goedenavond jimmy__
<OerHeks> :-)
<jimmy__> ik zoek een beetje hulp
<CasW> Dan ben je op het juiste adres ;)
<jimmy__> ik heb gisteren ubuntu gedownload
<jimmy__> nu instaleer ik deze op mijn laptop en wil die niet opstarten
<CasW> Iets specifieker? Zegt hij nog iets bijzonders bij het opstarten?
<jimmy__> krijg enkel zwart beeld met veel tekst
<trijntje> jimmy__, loopt die tekst de hele tijd door of blijft die na een tijdje hangen?
<jimmy__> die blijft hangen ook ubuntu vanop cd wil draaien
<trijntje> jimmy__, doet ubuntu het vanaf de cd wel? Of loopt die dan ook vast?
<jimmy__> loopt hij ook vast
<trijntje> hoe heb je ubuntu dan geinstalleerd?
<jimmy__> laptop is packard bell easynote
<jimmy__> via wibu of hoe noemt dat weer vanuit windows
<trijntje> wubi
<jimmy__> oeps sorry
<trijntje> hmm, dus het lijkt er op dat er een of ander probleem is met ubuntu en jouw computer
<trijntje> het kan aan de cd liggen, heb je die gebruikt voor zowel wubi als directe installatie?
<CasW> len(set) is toch alleen maar 0 als er daadwerkelijk niets in zit?
<CasW> (Python)
<jimmy__> ik heb die gisteren gedownload via de site ubuntu 10.10 dacht ik
<jimmy__> dan gebrand op cd
<OerHeks> direct booten van cd lukt ook niet ?
<jimmy__> neen
<OerHeks> welke easynote heeft u ?
<jimmy__> packard bell easynote hera g
<trijntje>  jimmy__ als je vanaf de cd opstart, kan je dan kiezen om de cd op fouten te controleren?
<jimmy__> neen krijg eerst lopende tekst op zwart scherm en dan blijft die hangen
<trijntje> het kan zijn dat er iets fout is gegaan bij het downloaden/branden van de cd, want ik kan op google zo gouw niks vinden over die laptop
<Jhinta> kunje wat  specifieker zijn dan er komt wat text,
<Jhinta> zo als ,,
<OerHeks> ik ook niet, ik zoek de video/chipset
<Jhinta> cd er in , geslecterd als bootcd , bij het booten zie ik staan
<jimmy__> < nummertjes> en text
<Jhinta> ja wat
<trijntje> jimmy__, waarschijnlijk geeft het laatste dat er staat aan wat het probleem is, hopelijk
<Jhinta> als wij weten wat er staat weten we ook waar je ebnt
<jimmy__> ok ik zal dan even rebooten en opschrijven wat de laatste lijn is
<jimmy__> ik kom seffe weer op chat
<OerHeks> :-)
<trijntje> jimmy__, kan je een foto maken?
<trijntje> misschien staat het een stukje er boven :P
<jimmy__> ok zal foto nemen
<Jhinta> nog beter
<jimmy__> tot zo meteen
<Jhinta> lol mp4 clip :P
<CasW> 3d filmpje :p
<Jhinta> binnen kort moegenlijk met de snelhied van de mdaś
<Jhinta> iemand hier verstand van kernel source?
<CasW> Iemand hier die de sourcecode van de nieuwste ontwikkelingen van OpenTeacher (~marten-de-vries/openteacher/module-based) heeft gelezen en mij kan helpen?
<Jhinta> wat wil je eigenlijk weten vasW
<Jhinta> casw
<Jhinta> is japans mogenlijk ?
<jimmy__> back
<jimmy__> kan ik via hier foto zenden of hoe doe ik dat
<CasW> Ik ben bezig met een module waarmee je nu eindelijk kan overhoren (ik heb het veel te lang uitgesteld), en nu heb ik op een of andere manier, dat mijn self.manager.mods.supporting('lessonType') een lege set returnt, terwijl ik toch echt een module heb die het support
<trijntje> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<trijntje> jimmy__, ^
<jimmy__> http://imagebin.org/142425
<Jhinta> dat gaat boven me pet , maar ga die app zeker proberen?
<jimmy__> http://imagebin.org/142426
<CasW> Ja, moet je doen, alleen nog niet versie 3 :p
<jimmy__> is niet super van kwaliteit maar ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt
<CasW> Staat vaak acpi in, al 's geprobeerd aangesloten aan het netstroom op te starten?
<jimmy__> laptop zit continu op netstroom
<CasW> Dan juist zónder netstroom :p
<Jhinta> en voortaan wel een goeie foto maken in het breete en horizontaal is wel zo handig
<Jhinta> maar voor de duidelijkheid je eindigt met een zwart scherm tog?
<jimmy__> als ik boot en kies voor de optie met acpi  dan komt er wel een beeld en doet hij iets van instal ofzo
<jimmy__> ik eindig met het scherm vanop de foto
<jimmy__> verder gaat hij niet
<CasW> Ik wist niet dat je acpi aan- en uit kon schakelen?
<trijntje> jimmy__, waar kan je de optie met acpi kiezen?
<jimmy__> ik bedoel ermee als ik op start kan ik  kiezen windows starten of ubuntu
<jimmy__> dan kies ik ubuntu
<trijntje> maar dan start je dus niet van de cd op
<Jhinta> boot option --> no=acpi
<jimmy__> dan heb ik scherm met 5 opties
<jimmy__> gewoon starten
<jimmy__> recovery mode
<jimmy__> acpi
<jimmy__> en dan nog 2 met windows loader ofzo
<Jhinta> ?? oke eerst zeg je dat je cd niet boot , nu komen we er achter dat je dus van je hd boot
<jimmy__> ik krijg bij beide het zelfde scherm
<OerHeks> wubi idd.
<jimmy__> van cd en van hdd
<Jhinta> oke duidelijk , dus live cd werkt ook niet
<jimmy__> jep live cd werkt niet en booten van hdd ook niet
<trijntje> jimmy__, het zou kunnen dat de iso of de cd beschadigd is, heb je dezelfde iso gebruikt om wubi te installeren en de cd te branden?
<Jhinta> heb je je bios al geupdate  zou niet veel uitmaken maar je weet maar nooit
<Jhinta> cd heeft tog een test menu om cd te testen
<jimmy__> ik heb cd gebrand en dan in pc gestopt onder windows
<trijntje> Jhinta, niet meer volgens mij
<jimmy__> en dan de optie gokozen installeren vanuit windows
<Jhinta> zit je nu in windows?
<jimmy__> ja
<Jhinta> http://www.hdsentinel.com/
<Jhinta> installeer deze is en wat is je harddisk %
<Jhinta> niet de temp maar smart %
<Jhinta> lukt het?
<jimmy__> http://imagebin.org/142430
<Jhinta> begin maar gelijk met een full harddisk test
<Jhinta> met een bootcd
<Jhinta> zoals hirens of iets in die zin
<jimmy__> ik heb al van hirens boot cd gehoord maar nog nooit gebruikt
<Jhinta> nou als je hirens hebt kies je optie
<Jhinta> even denken
<Jhinta> 6-> 3 als ik het goed heb
<Jhinta> krijg je , seagate harddisk test ofzo
<Jhinta> daar optie 1 for gui interface and full test draaien , denk dat je niet blij zult zijn
<Jhinta> goeie tip nu back up maken van je bestanden , en zal je systeem tegen komen binnen kort :D
<jimmy__> dat ubuntu niet werkt komt door hdd ofwat
<Jhinta> hdd defect
<OerHeks> is het zo'n nieuwe laptop ?
<jimmy__> er wordt elke nacht een backup van laptop genomen
<Jhinta> oud model , weet niet wanneer je hem gehaald hebt
<jimmy__> neen is +- 18 maand oud
<jimmy__> of meer
<Jhinta> kopen open  een bepaalde tijd wil niet zeggen of het een oud of niew model is
<jimmy__> ik ben hirens aan het downloaden
<OerHeks> welke videokaart zit erin ? want de naam easynote hera g levert zo weinig op
<Jhinta> test duurd ruim een 1uur +
<Jhinta> intel 950
<Jhinta> en als je een echte test wilt draaien doe je een smart test inplaats van een read test
<jimmy__> ik zie net dat ik een celeron cpu heb kan het daar aan liggen
<Jhinta> en aangezien je tog aan het testen bent doe je erna een memtest weet je dat ook weer duurd +/- 3 kwartier
<OerHeks> celeron is prima.
<jimmy__> ik ben meer info over laptop aan het zoeken
<Jhinta> lol welke info zoek je
<Jhinta> http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/15781656/Packard_Bell_Hera_1_6_Dual_core_1_GRam_80_g_hdd_webcam_R1.html
<Jhinta> zal weinig verschillen enkel op cpu dan
<jimmy__> lol site van packard bell kent die zelf niet
<jimmy__> is zonder webcam en 3gb ram
<OerHeks> ik lees dat gma i950 onder unity ook traag is, dus wel herkent word.
<jimmy__> http://i49.tinypic.com/29wwxsp.png zo ziet hij eruit maar ik kan de juiste specs niet vinden
<jimmy__> maar ik geef het op voor vandaag ben al waker van 5u30 en morgen weer op om 6u helder denken vlot niet meer nu
<jimmy__> morgen nieuwe dag en nieuwe moed
<jimmy__> toch aan iedereen voorlopig bedankt om me te proberen helpen
<jimmy__> ik laat zeker nog iets van met horen nadat ik alle tests heb uitgevoord
<OerHeks> :-)
<jimmy__> doei en thx
<OerHeks> misschien nog een tip, batterij eruit, powerknop 10 sec vasthouden, batterij er weer in, en probeer dan te booten van cd
<OerHeks> dit wist je bios niet, wel je pci geheugen
<jimmy__> hmmm dus niet op netstroom dan
<OerHeks> die er ook af, idd
<jimmy__> ok test ik ineens ook
<OerHeks> succes
<jimmy__> thx
<HPTouchSmart300> probleem met werkin van OS? nieuwe install kan niet helpen
<HPTouchSmart300> ik kan niets meer bedenken, Live CD doet het ook niet, Suse USB blift ook innert
<CasW> Wat voor 'probleem'?
<HPTouchSmart300> verder, toetsenbord doet het erg raar, vertraagd of vermenvuldidt symbolen vanzelf
<HPTouchSmart300> Hi CasW, ik kan haast niks mee, CD zit vast, commando eect werkt niet
<HPTouchSmart300> eject
<CasW> Kan je iets preciezer zijn over de problemen?
<HPTouchSmart300> toetsenboard doet het erg vreemd
<HPTouchSmart300> OK, zoon van mijn vriend heeft op dual-boot W7-Ubuntu onder W7 War of warcraft( of zo iets) gespeeld dagenlang zonder antivirus, nu wilt voorheen prima werkende Ubuntu niks doen opeen normale manier
<HPTouchSmart300> er is vertraging, muis doet erg vreemd etc
<CasW> Een 'volledige' dual-boot? Bij het opstarten een scherm om te kiezen voor welk besturingssysteem je gaat?
<HPTouchSmart300> ja, dat is het wel maar W7 wil niet meer starten en het willen wij niet meer hebben op deze PC
<HPTouchSmart300> alleen CD wilt niet open en comando éject 'doet het ook niet
<CasW> Ik vind het een vreemd verhaal, virussen van Windows gaan niet ineens je (compleet afgeschermde) Ubuntu 'aanvallen', wordt er iets van W7 automatisch gekoppeld?
<HPTouchSmart300> nee, ik denk aan iets als rootkit
<HPTouchSmart300> erg vreemd is dit
<CasW> Ja, zeker, wat ik zou proberen is een compleet nieuwe installatie inclusief het formatteren van de gehele schijf, dan weet je ten minste zeker dat 'ie weer helemaal rootkit en virusvrij is
<HPTouchSmart300> of is dit filesystem verdwenen
<CasW> ?
<HPTouchSmart300> ik heb het geprobeerd maar er zit een CD vast( geen mechanische fouten)
<CasW> Probeer het met een opstart-usb
<asfyxia> Kan je je cd-station niet openkrijgen?
<HPTouchSmart300> eject doet het geluid als normaal maar ding komt er niet uit\
<HPTouchSmart300> nee, het is een HP TouchSmart 300
<CyberGabber> HPTouchSmart300: Gebruik een paperclip in het speciale gaatje van de dvd-speler, om te openen ( dit kan als PC uitstaat)
<asfyxia> Als het goed is, moet er een klein gaatje aan de voorkant van de drive zitten. Als je daar met een opengebogen paperclip oid in duwt, gaat deze mechanisch open
<HPTouchSmart300> ...die is er niet op dit model.........
<CyberGabber> HPTouchSmart300: Wel voorzichtig / niets forceren.
<HPTouchSmart300> ik heb het raar gevonden, heb 1,5 jaar bij HP gwerkt
<asfyxia> Volgens mij hebben alle cd-drives dit...
<CyberGabber> HPTouchSmart300: Wat is er niet? Het gaatje niet?
<HPTouchSmart300> he, dat gatje ontbreekt, tof van HP
<asfyxia> Heb je echt goed gezocht? want dit hoor ik voor het eerst. Nu ja, alles is tegenwoordig mogelijk
<CyberGabber> HPTouchSmart300: OK, start de PC, en nog voordat de BIOS / postcheck voorbijkomt op eject blijven drukken, helpt misschien
<HPTouchSmart300> hi, ik heb het vorige week echt goed bekeken, geen gat voor paperclip
<CyberGabber> HPTouchSmart300: asfyxia Aha, dit is zo'n staand touchscreen-achtig geval. misschien inderdaad andere type dvd-drive
<HPTouchSmart300> het is geen leuke uitvoering...
<HPTouchSmart300> ik wil PC verlossen van windows, ook via saygoodbyetomicrosoft'gaat het helaas niet
<HPTouchSmart300> betstaat er een manier om Ubuntu erin te krijgen dan éject '?
<asfyxia> Kan je booten van usb stick?
<HPTouchSmart300> ik denk dat al gauw het probleem ligt bij een W7 virus / ik hebboot van stick geprobeerd met 10.04 en Suse 11.4, geen succes
<CyberGabber> HPTouchSmart300: Heb je al geprobeerd tijdens booten de dvd-ejectknop in te drukken?
<HPTouchSmart300> muis bevroren etc
<hansw> bios virus?
<HPTouchSmart300> ja, doet ook niet
<hansw> bios reset al gedaan?
<giancarlo> ik heb wat hulp nodig bij het installeren van firware voor wireless adapter
<HPTouchSmart300> bios virus, denk ik
<giancarlo> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<hansw> tja, ik ben geen windows basher maar draai die meuk gewoon niet
<HPTouchSmart300> BIOS reset kan ik helaas niet bereiken, W7 virusen zijn goed gemaakt
<CyberGabber> HPTouchSmart300: Is het probleem met de muis etc er dus als je van Linux Live-cd / Live-usb opstart er ook?
<giancarlo> wie wil me helpen met      http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<MonkeyDust> 'say goodbye to ms' is zoiets als wubi?
<CyberGabber> MonkeyDust: Debian -wininstall.
<HPTouchSmart300> klopt, Live CD en opgestarte Ubuntu doen het raar, W7 is niet op te starten
<hansw> ik snap niet waarom mensen windows willen draaien
<hansw> het geeft ellende, kost geld, kost veel tijd
<asfyxia> Is het een optie om je bios te flashen?
<MonkeyDust> hansw: omdat ze het gewend zijn, is de belangrijkste reden
<hansw> MonkeyDust, dat was ik ook, 12 jaar geleden ofzo
<HPTouchSmart300> nee, opzoeken metGoogle : saygoodbyetomicrosoftnow' dan krijg e een debian installer
<MonkeyDust> en omdat ze enkel programma's kennen die enkel onder W draaien
<CyberGabber> HPTouchSmart300: Haal eens ALLE overbodige randapparaten zoals USB=printers / camera's / USB-sticks etc uit die PC. Zet evt je BIOS terug naar Defaults, maak PC even geheel spanningsloos ( stekker echt eruit/erin), en probeer nog eens zonder alle randappr. aan te sluiten, dus zoa kaal mogelijk
<MonkeyDust> jaja HPTouchSmart300 , ik had het net gevonden :)
<MonkeyDust> hansw: de meeste mensen willen meer hetzelfde en zijn zelfs niet  nieuwsgierig
<asfyxia> En als je eens het batterijtje loshaalt van je bios (vermits je daarbij kan)? Dan reset deze naar de default instellingen
<hansw> MonkeyDust, dan moeten ze al helemaal geen linux willen proberen
<MonkeyDust> idd hansw
<HPTouchSmart300> asfyxia, het is niet te doen, het systeem geeft mij daar geen kans voor
<CyberGabber> asfyxia: Zoiets doe je in de BIOS, en normaal NOOIT via de Cmos-batt.!
<MonkeyDust> hansw: de meeste mensen kennen zelfs hun W versie niet, zelfs niet uit nieuwsgierigheid
<asfyxia> Ok, het was maar een suggestie ;-)
<HPTouchSmart300> ??? hoe dan?
<hansw> CyberGabber, omdat het niet lukt geeft asfyxia die tip
<HPTouchSmart300> het is een touchscreen PC...
<giancarlo> Kan iemand me helpen met een firware update
<CyberGabber> Snap ik...was niet vervelend bedoeld.
<HPTouchSmart300> geen kwaad een voorstel
<HPTouchSmart300> ik ben hoopeloos
<CyberGabber> giancarlo: Als er iemand is die je kan helpen, zal deze antwoorden, heb dus geduld...
<giancarlo> ikwacht gedud
<HPTouchSmart300> in deze omgeving komt altijd ALLES goed
<hansw> HPTouchSmart300, breng het ding naar de winkel, laat die de bios resetten
<hansw> of zoek idd de cmos batterij
<HPTouchSmart300> hansw, bedankt voor adwies
<asfyxia> Ik heb eens gegoogled, maar het lijkt erop dat zo'n virus in het wild niet veel meer voorkomt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIH_(computer_virus)
<hansw> asfyxia, het is simpeler om mensen naar een site te sturen en dan de boel via extern te besmetten
<CyberGabber> HPTouchSmart300: BIOS resetten:  Start PC,  en druk direct paar maal op functietoets F10, om in de Bios Setup utility te komen, eenmaal daarin kies je F5, dan save&exit.
<hansw> en we stoppen dan de geinfecteerde meuk in een tiny url ofzo, zodat ze de domein naam "ikgametjepcfucken.foo" niet zien
<asfyxia> LOL
<HPTouchSmart300> ik zal het nu opnieuw proberen, tot zo
<hansw> en dan twitter je "ik heb anouk d'r blote kont gezien", samen met die url
<asfyxia> Succes!
<HPTouchSmart300> hi, ik meld de uitslag meteen, tot zo
<CyberGabber> hansw: Huh?? Waarom logt HPtouch... nu uit??  Mis ik iets
<hansw> ik denk dat hij zijn bios wil resetten, maar iemand had hem moeten zeggen dat je die cmos batterij niet eruit moet halen als de pc draait denk ik
<hansw> of hij kon niet tegen mijn commentaar, in dat geval sorry
<CyberGabber> hansw: Maar op welke PC draait hij dan IRC?? Toch niet op die HPtouch?
<hansw> ik heb geen idee, had ik er een smiley achter moeten zetten?
<hansw> eigenlijk, maar dat is mijn mening, moet men mensen niet helpen die via een windows pc hun systeem verkloten, die moeten gewoon naar de winkel en betalen
<hansw> he jelmer
<jelmer> navond Hans :)
<hansw> eigenlijk ben ik gewoon te moe
<hansw> wordt tijd voor vakantie
<Tecumseh> is er een ubuntu server versie beschikbaar met een i486 kernel?
<Tecumseh> ik heb problemen om met usb te booten voor een via c3 533 processor
<hansw> i686 is denk ik gangbaar
<Tecumseh> helaas draait deze niet op een i686
<OerHeks> ubuntu server i386 http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-server-i386.iso
<OerHeks> of de torrent staat ook op de pagina > http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Tecumseh> en dan nog zien dat ik een backup maken kan
<Tecumseh> is de kernel van de serverversie anders dan die van de live-cd (bij dezelfde architectuur)
<OerHeks> neen.
<Tecumseh> dan gaat dat niet werken, heb net al een livecd op usb geprobeerd
<Tecumseh> debian server is vastgelopen, probeer nu een backup te maken en opnieuw te installeren
<Tecumseh> kan ook niet even terugkijken hoe ik dat destijds geïnstalleerd heb want mijn blog staat op dat ding...
<OerHeks> hmm google heeft een grote cache
<Tecumseh> staat me iets bij van een debian netinstall met een aparte kernel
<OerHeks> hoezo een apparte kernel ? heb je een 32 bit systeem met 4gb geheugen ?
<OerHeks> PXE
<Tecumseh> http://www.microclient.nl/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=33
<OerHeks> en hoeveel geheugen zit daar nu in ?
<Tecumseh> 256
<OerHeks> zat voor een klein servertje
<Tecumseh> precies
<Tecumseh> maar goed, krijg 'm dan maar weer aan de praat
<OerHeks> is je data encrypted ?
<Tecumseh> nee
<Tecumseh> dus desnoods zet ik het schijfje in een andere pc voor de backup
<OerHeks> dat is een goede start, voor je gaat prutsen
<hansw> uiteraard heb je je wachtwoorden bij de hand en je encrypty sleutels direct beschikbaar :-)
<Tecumseh> 1e idee was een usb boot met de backup naar de usb schijf
<Tecumseh> yep
<Tecumseh> en niet encrypted, dus dat is geen probleem. Zo gauw die gemount is ben ik zo goed als klaar
<OerHeks> wat gebeurt er eigenlijk, welke error ?
<Tecumseh> fsck error, en vervolgens niet kunnen fixen cq drivers en dergelijke niet meer kunnen laden
<OerHeks> recovery ook niet ?
<OerHeks> linker shft @ boot - grub
<Tecumseh> ff terugbouwen en kijken
<Tecumseh> grotere uitdaging ondertussen, krijg geen voeding meer op de hd
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-12
<Tecumseh> morgen maar aan het meten
<Tecumseh> weltrusten
<OerHeks> :-)
<leoquant> zaterdag: 12-03-2011 vervolg cursus PYTHON  (deel 6 alweer) door commandoline: 19.30 te #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo en #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas. Een cursus gemist? Zie de logs of verslagen van voorafgaande workshops.
<DooitzedeJong> UndiFineD?
<UndiFineD> DooitzedeJong ?
<Vancha> hey mensen
<CasW> Iemand hier verstand van hardware?
<commandoline> CasW: vast wel, misschien even je vraag stellen.
<CasW> Ja, oké, ik heb dus zo'n computer, en die startte uit zichzelf op, nu heb ik een nieuwe cpu erin zitten, nieuw moederbord, nieuwe voeding, en hij startte nog steeds op. Ik heb het geheugen opnieuw aangesloten, en nu wil hij helemaal niet meer opstarten.
<CasW> Wat nu?
<CasW> (ondertussen wordt de voeding doorgemeten, en het bleek dat die geen stroom meer gaf)
<CasW> Dus we sluiten de oude voeding weer aan
<OerHeks> ramstripjes per stuktesten in moederbord
<OerHeks> voeding kun je testen, door er een cd/rom of hdd aan te hangen, en de grijs + groen draad te verbinden met een paperclip
<OerHeks> niet onbelast dus
<CasW> Oké, voeding was niet goed aangesloten op het netstroom :p Maar nu start hij weer automatisch op
<OerHeks> CasW, zit de pc speaker aangesloten ?
<OerHeks> daar kan je foutmeldingen door horen
<CasW> We horen wel piepjes :p[
<OerHeks> dat is goed, 1 piepje bij start ?
<CasW> Ja
<OerHeks> dat is goed.
<OerHeks> check het moederbord, al die kleine tonnetjes, is er daarvan 1 bol of lek ?
<CasW> Hadden we al gecheckt, en nee
<OerHeks> videokaart onboard ?
<CasW> Onboard én via de losse kaart geprobeerd
<CasW> (Zonet nog 's de oude voeding geprobeerd; een plofje en een boel rook, die is niet goed meer)
<OerHeks> ai, dan kan de oorzaak wel in mobo zitten
<CasW> Nee, alleen aan de stroom gehangen, niet aan het moederbord
<CasW> En dat moederbord hadden we ook al vervangen
<OerHeks> zit het moederbord, met alle schroefgaten vast, met afstandhouders op de kast ?
<OerHeks> alle punten zijn belangrijk, voor aarde
<CasW> Niet met álle schroefgaten, wel met een stuk of wat
<OerHeks> dat kan invloed hebben, iig
<CasW> Oké, nu zijn beide voedingen kapot...
<OerHeks> dat is naar :(
<CasW> Ja, helaas, daar gaat mijn testsysteem :p
<OerHeks> help mij van een testsysteem af :P
<CasW> Oké, waar kan ik hem ophalen? :p
<OerHeks> haarlem
<CasW> Oh, dat komt goed uit! Ik moet toevallig volgende week daar zijn. Wat wil je ervoor hebben? Een pentium 4? IDE-schijf (40 of 120 Gb)? Ik heb nu ook nog wel een paar dvd-spelertjes liggen (intern)
<CasW> :p
<OerHeks> die heb ik ook zat :-D
<CasW> Floppydisk? :p
<OerHeks> nee, serieus, staat hier een 2 ghrz 32 bit compaq nette desktop, geen sata, wel usb2, cd-r/dvd-rom
<OerHeks> raak hem nergens kwijt :(
<CasW> Ik wil hem wel, ook serieus :p
<CasW> Pentium 4?
<OerHeks> ownee geen desktop, dat heet een towerke
<OerHeks> celeron
<CasW> Socket?
<OerHeks> socket 478 denk ik
<CasW> Oké, mooi!
<CasW> Waar woon je? Dan haal ik hem volgende week wel even op
<OerHeks> het is een HP compaq pressario s3160nl
<OerHeks> ik pm je mijn adresje
<CasW> Ik ben een tijdje weg, een nieuwe router wordt aangesloten, tot zo mensen!
<OerHeks> succes
<DooitzedeJong> Vancha, zou je opnieuw #ubuntu-nl willen betreden?
<stef_> Hallo, ik ben vandaag bezig met een software raid 1 in te stellen.
<stef_> ik heb het via de volgende manier gedaan:
<stef_> http://pastebin.com/AubRPD8k
<stef_> kan iemand me vertellen of ik het zo goed heb gedaan?
<stef_> Niemand ?
<CasW> Nee, sorry, ik niet
<stef_> CasW: ik nu op de juiste manier een raid array aangemaakt, maar nu moet ik deze mounten
<CasW> Ja, oké
<stef_> weet je toevallig hoe ik een harde schijf op een vaste plaats kan mounten?
<CasW> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<stef_> bedankt, maar als ik dit doe: sudo mount /dev/md0 /data/hdd1
<stef_> dan doet hij dat, maar na een reboot is die mount weg
<CasW> Staat er niet ook nog in, misschien later, hoe je hem vast kan mounten?
<stef_> yup
<stef_> OerHeks: heb je even tijd ?
<stef_> Iemand met een klein betje softraid kennis ?
<stef_> als ik 1 schijf van mijn raid opstlling verwijder, dan kan ik de andere schijf degraderen. als ik dat doe kan ik aan de bestanden op die schijf, maar doet degradatie verder nog iets ?
<leoquant> nog 45 minuten te gaan tot python 6 (#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo)
<Ronnie> #6 alweer, gaat erg goed en snel
<Pumba> hello! sorry to disturb...
<Pumba> is there any ubuntu expert here?
<Pumba> i need a little advice! little
<CasW> I think, for English advice, you should go to #ubuntu
<Pumba> no :( i cant...
<Pumba> there are too many people there,
<Pumba> nobody would listen at me :(
<CasW> Then try #ubuntu-uk
<Pumba> dutchies in general are more friendly...can you help me a solitary second?
<CasW> Yeah, ok
<Pumba> i am installing (going to) install ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop
<Pumba> i have 3gb.. now it asks to create swap partition
<Pumba> which size should i allocate for that to be okay?
<Pumba> I have 3GB of ram
<CasW> It doesn't really matter, 3Gb is okay, so you don't need much of a swap partition, so I would say, about 1 Gig?
<Pumba> because i red in some articles
<Pumba> that i should allocate 2x of the ram size..
<Pumba> so if its 3gb.. swap should be 6GB
<Ronnie> 3GB shoud ususally be enought, use 4GB is you hibernate regulary
<Pumba> but its too much :(
<CasW> Oh, no! That's even móre than overkill!
<Pumba> so you suggest 4GB? or may I even try 3gb to save some space?
<CasW> Well, I think 3 Gb is more than enough. I checked mine, and I have a 5 Gb swap, but 0 bytes in use
<Pumba> how much ram u have installed?
<CasW> 2 Gb
<CasW> May I ask, what do you usually do with your computer?
<Pumba> browsing internet
<Pumba> and using some office programs
<Pumba> like editor, etc
<CasW> Yeah, then you don't need much swap
<Pumba> yeah but you said that if the laptop goes
<Pumba> to hibernation...
<Pumba> then it wouldnt find space to allocate the image...
<Pumba> so maybe its better, to be safe,
<Pumba> to make it 4GB.. 1gb more than the ram
<CasW> Yeah, I think that's indeed the best / safest option
<Pumba> hmmm which is the better file system for ubuntu 10.10?
<Pumba> ext4 journaling
<Pumba> or ext3 j.
<Pumba> ?
<Ronnie> ext4 is quicker
<Pumba> tnx
<Pumba> mount point is... / ?
<Ronnie> yes, thats / (the place where system files are placed
<Ronnie> you can make a separate /home (for user files) but you mentioned that you have less space, so if you have no /home , the files are stored on /
<Pumba> for swap it didn't ask me anything about the file system...
<Richard> Hallo
<Pumba> hey Richie
<Richard> kent iemand AlwaysSync op Windows?
<Guest3963> ik wil namelijk gegevens synchroniseren op mijn laptop en usb stick
<Pumba> hey!
<Pumba> have u seen this video?
<Pumba> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ct1_r_61sk8&feature=player_embedded
<Ronnie> Pumba: quote "dutchies in general are more friendly..." , howd you know / were you from ?
<Pumba> londoners are a bit cold, as the weather they have often..
<Pumba> I dunno why :(
<Ronnie> the weather here is mostly the same ;)
<Pumba> dutchies are warmer from that point of view
<Pumba> maybe its just the society, they dont talk to much
<Ronnie> i think its not the dutchies in general, but the dutch ubuntu community is  very warm
<Pumba> well, that I didn't know, but I had a good taste in choosing the channel then :)
<Guest3963> nice video
<Pumba> yeah i didn't know this ipad 2 was so big :(
<Pumba> its very uncomfortable to phone! :/
<Guest3963> it's all fake i suppose,the size i mean
<Pumba> its good to take photos and videos :)
<Ronnie> Pumba: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic is more for general chat, this channel is for support
<Guest3963> en support kan ik wel even gebruiken ;-)
<Guest3963> iemand bekend met synchroniseren van bestanden tussen laptop en usb?
<Ronnie> laptop en usb...
<Ronnie> rsync via de commandline, er zijn vele gui's voor, maar ik weet niet welke het beste is
<Guest3963> en is het mogelijk om 1op 1 te syncen?
<Guest3963> het gaat mij erom als ik bijvoorbeeld wat van de usb afhaal dat het ook van mijn laptop afgaat
<Guest3963> dus echt synchroniseren en niet als backup
<Ronnie> helaas geen ervaring mee
<Guest3963> uhm oké dank je
<Guest3963> ben namelijk aan het kijken naar de mogelijkheden binnen ubuntu voordat ik over ga van windows 7
<stef_> Is er iemand hier die een beetj van RAID kent ?
<Ronnie> Guest3963: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/unison-file-synchronization-tool.html misschien?
<Pumba> its still installing
<Pumba> its taking hours...
<Tecumseh> goedenavond
<CasW> Goedenavond
<rp2> goedenavond
<rp2> heeft hier iemand ervaring met Medion-laptops?
<CasW> Ik heb er toevallig nog laatst op een Ubuntu geïnstalleerd
<rp2> knap hoor
<rp2> mijn probleem is dat ik het wirelessknopje niet goed aan krijg
<rp2> weet je misschien goe dat moet?
<rp2> hoe bedoel ik
<CasW> De windows die er vast en zeker eerst op stond, staat die er nog op?
<rp2> nee en het lukt ook niet om windows te installeren
<rp2> maar ubuntu wel
<CasW> Oké, dat heb ik wel 's met mijn netbookje, dan wordt hij in Windows met Lenovo-eigen (het is een lenovo ideapad s10-3) software uitgeschakeld, en dan kan je hem in Ubuntu niet weer aanzetten, niet makkelijk ten minste
<Tecumseh> OerHeks heeft het moeilijk :P
<CasW> OerHeks heeft et moeilijk?
<CasW> *het
<Guest85162> ik ga er vandoor mensen,hartelijk dank en tot snel weer
<stef_> Iemand met raid ervaring ?
<CasW> Nog steeds bezig?
<viezerd> stef_: kan iemand met raid ervaring je vraag beantwoorden ?
<stef_> ik heb nu een software matige raid1
<stef_> stel mijn ubuntu crashed, en ik moet ubuntu helemaal opnieuw gaan installeren
<stef_> ben ik dan mijn bestanden van mijn raid kwijt ?
<viezerd> in principe niet
<Giancarlo> heb wat hulp nodig met wireless connection
<Giancarlo> kan niet verbinden met netwerk
<stef_> hen zie je wel je wifi netwerk ?
<stef_> en*
<Giancarlo> ja die zie
<Giancarlo> zit nu op de kabel
<Giancarlo> als ik wil connecten blijft ie verbinding zoeken.
<Giancarlo> deed het eerts goed
<CyberGabber> Giancarlo: Hoe veel geeft de signaalsterkte aan op schaal 1 to 10 ?
<PureMyst> Hi?
<OerHeks> :-)
<Giancarlo> 8
<Cugel> Ook goedenavond, zeggen we dan.
<OerHeks> goedenavond
<stef_> Giancarlo: welke fout geeft hij aan ?
<Giancarlo> het is net of ie niet verbinden wil
<erkan^> bijna goedenacht
<Giancarlo> geen fout
<CyberGabber> Giancarlo: Hoe veel geeft de signaalsterkte aan op schaal 1 to 10 ?
<CyberGabber> oh, 8 gaf je aan...
<stef_> is je wifi beveiligd ?
<CyberGabber> Giancarlo: Heb je zelf in gesteld of je wep, wpa, wpa2, psk etc gebruikt?
<Tecumseh> hoi OerHeks, nu toch een blijvertje?
<OerHeks> bij gratie van KPN
<Tecumseh> backup van de server is uiteindelijk vandaag gelukt en ik ben nu bezig om debian squeeze erop te zetten
<OerHeks> hdd aan de praat gekregen dus, mooi
<Tecumseh> probleem zat uiteindelijk in de voedingsconnector die ten opzichte van de foto op de kop gemonteerd was
<Tecumseh> ik had dus de 5 volt voedingskabel aangesloten op de niet gebruikte 12 volt aansluitingen
<OerHeks> dat is knap, zelf de molex veranderd ?
<Tecumseh> nee, aansluiting gaat niet met een molex kabel maar met 2 draadjes en de molex zat anders op het board dan in de foto weergegeven
<Tecumseh> plaatje doet wonderen: http://www.microclient.nl/images/stories/hdconvaansl.jpg
<OerHeks> ah ik snap
<Tecumseh> en de molexconnector op mijn converterboard van 2,5" naar 3,5"  zit andersom
<Tecumseh> dus als je die draadjes zo kort mogelijk op de ide connector zet dan gaat het niet goed
<OerHeks> jups
<Tecumseh> was na het meten met de multimeter al blij dat ik wel 5V kon vinden, had dus het moederbord niet beschadigd
<OerHeks> andersom was ernstiger idd.
<Tecumseh> 't was dat de winkel geen converterkaartje had, anders had ik er nu 2 gehad ;)
<erkan^> hansw, ?
<hansw> ?
<erkan^> heb jij toevallig ook blackberry?
<erkan^> ik hoorde net dat is mogelijk van 5 naar 6 OS te upgraden
<hansw> nee, mijn zoon wel
<erkan^> welke model heeft je zoon ?
<hansw> ik heb echt geen idee, zal het hem morgen eens vragen
<erkan^> oki
<erkan^> http://crackberry.com/leaked-os-6-0-0-499-blackberry-bold-9700
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-13
<mgm1313> Goedemorgen iedereen, ik heb een klein probleempje met de installatie van ubuntu, is er iemand die mij zou kunnen helpen?
<mgm1313> nee, nog niemand wakker?
<mgm1313> dan zoek ik nog even verder ;)
<Mgm1313> Ik heb een probleem met de installatie, is er misschien iemand die mij zou kunnen helpen?
<Cugel> Vertel gerust je probleem.
<Mgm1313> Ik heb zojuist Ubuntu geïnstalleerd naast mijn windows 7 x64 systeem, installatie is helemaal goed verlopen, ik kreeg de vraag of ik opnieuw op wou starten waar ik ja op heb gantwoord, de cd werd uitgeworpen en ik kreeg een zwart scherm met enkele error meldingen, na gelezen te hebben datbik op enter moest drukken werd de computer herstart, maar de computer herstarte in windows en ik zie nergens een mogelijkheid om in Ubuntu te sta
<Mgm1313> Kunt u het nog volgen?
<Mgm1313> Heeft er iemand enig idee wat ik fout doe?
<trijntje> hey mgm1313
<trijntje> je kan het beste rond blijven hangen als je een vraag heb gesteld, na verloop van tijd zal wel iemand antwoord geven
<mgm1313> ja sorry, ik zat eigenlijk op mijn ipad op de chat, maar daar wil de wifi verbinding nog wel eens wegvallen, vandaar dat ik nu weer op mijn laptop zit
<Tecumseh> heb je bij de installatie gekozen om grub in te stellen?
<mgm1313> tecumseh misschien een beetje dom, maar ik ben echt nog een 'noob' op dit gebied, waar had ik dit moeten zien?
<trijntje> mgm1313, dat zou automatisch moeten zijn gegaan, als je niets veranderd hebt
<mgm1313> nee, ik heb gewoon alles gedaan zoals het in de handleiding stond op de ubuntu website.
<trijntje> en als je dus opnieuw opstart ga je meteen weer naar windows?
<mgm1313> Ja, inderdaad.
<trijntje> ik zou zeggen: stop de cd er weer in, kies 'ubuntu uitproberen' en dan kan je vanuit de live cd op je harddisk kijken om te zien of ubuntu er op staat
<mgm1313> Op mijn D: schijf, waar ik Ubuntu op heb geïnstaleerd, staat overigens maar 1 file 'bootsqm.dat' ik weet niet of dat de bedoeling is?
<Tecumseh> hoe heb je ubuntu geïnstalleerd, met wubi of volledig?
<Tecumseh> bootsqm.dat is een windows bestand wat na een schijfcontrole aangemaakt wordt
<mgm1313> Uhm.. ik heb deze file gedownload 'Ubuntu 10.10, GNOME desktop' hem vervolgens naar een cd gebrand met het programma dat in de handleiding stond. En toen de handleiding verder gevolgd.
<Tecumseh> heb je misschien een live cd geprobeerd en niets geïnstalleerd?
<mgm1313> Ja, dat is trouwens waar, sinds ik Ubuntu heb geinstalleerd, krijg ik telkens als ik mijn computer opnieuw opstart, de melding dat mijn schijf gecontroleerd moet worden, misschien dat dat ermee te maken heeft?
<mgm1313> Ik heb eerst Ubuntu geprobeerd, en toen heb ik geklikt op Ubuntu installeren, en ben ik de hele setup doorgelopen.
<Tecumseh> ok
<mgm1313> Wat, na mijn idee, helemaal goed ging.
<trijntje> mgm1313, kan je een link naar de handleiding geven?
<mgm1313> ja, een ogenblikje
<mgm1313> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktop
<Tecumseh> ik heb helemaal geen ervaring met dualboot installaties dus ik kan je vrees ik niet heel veel verder helpen
<mgm1313> Dan in ieder geval bedankt voor de moeite.
<Tecumseh> je hebt niet toevallig een raid installatie onder windows?
<trijntje> mgm1313, kan je weer vanaf de cd starten en 'ubuntu uitproberen' kiezen, dan kan ik je wel helpen kijken of ubuntu geinstalleerd is
<mgm1313> Dan moet ik je toch echt nog een keer vragen wat dat precies is, of waar ik dat zou kunnen vinden. Sorry.
<mgm1313> Trijntje, dan zal ik weer even op de chat moeten op mijn tablet pc neem ik aan?
<trijntje> mgm1313, je kan ook vanaf de live cd op de chat komen
<mgm1313> oke, dus ik moet nou de cd er weer terug instoppen, en dan selecteren ubuntu uitproberen? oke, een ogenblik.
<trijntje> jeps
<mgm1313> Ik heb trouwens nog een vraag, als ik de cd er in doe, krijg ik eerst een paar keer de volgende foutmelding 'Er bevind zich geen schijf in het station. Plaats een geschikt medium in station \device\harddisk1\dr1' al ik dan een paar maal op de opnieuw knop klik start de cd wel gewoon op.
<mgm1313> Is dat een probleem?
<trijntje> dat is vreemd, maar dat is een foutmelding van windows
<trijntje> dus dan ben je al voorbij het punt waar de computer moet kiezen om vanaf cd op te starten
<mgm1313> Trijntje, dat is nog gewoon als ik windows heb opgestart, en de cd er in doe.
<mgm1313> Ik zit nu nog niet op Ubuntu, omdat ik namelijk wou weten of die melding kan betekenen dat er een fout met de cd is.
<trijntje> dat weet ik niet, ik heb weinig verstand van foutmeldingen van windows
<mgm1313> oke, dan zal ik nou ubuntu gaan uitproberen, ogenblikje.
<trijntje> mgm1313, druk op de spatie-toets als je dat mannetje ziet tijdens het opstarten, als het goed is krijg je dan een menu waarin je de cd kunt controleren
<mgm1313_> Oké, Ubuntu is nu aan het opstarten
<trijntje> spatie indrukken!
<trijntje>  mgm1313, druk op de spatie-toets als je dat mannetje ziet tijdens het opstarten, als het goed is krijg je dan een menu waarin je de cd kunt controleren
<mgm1313_> Oohw sorry, dat ben ik al voorbij, ik zal het even opnieuw proberen, is het schadelijk als ik nu mijn power button ingedrukt hou?
<trijntje> nee
<trijntje> dat kan nu geen kwaad
<mgm1313_> Oké ik ben nou in het menu
<trijntje> staat er iets van 'check cd for defects'?
<mgm1313_> Ja
<trijntje> als je die kiest zal de cd zichzelf op fouten controleren, dan weten we of daar de fout zit
<mgm1313_> Die aanklikken neem ik aan?
<mgm1313_> Oké
<mgm1313_> Hij is nou aan het controleren, kan even duren staat er in beeld.
<trijntje> klopt
<mgm1313_> Check finished: no errors found , press any key to reboot tour system
<mgm1313_> Your*
<trijntje> mooi zo, geen fouten dus
<mgm1313_> Kan ik het systeem rebooten?
<trijntje> ja, en dan kan je weer 'ubuntu uitproberen' kiezen
<mgm1313_> Oké
<mgm1313_> Oké hij is helemaal opgestart nu.
<mgm1313_> Ogenblikje, ik ga even op de chat op een andere computer, sorry.
<mgm1313> Trijntje, sorry voor het ongemak.
<trijntje> geen probleem, ben je er nu?
<mgm1313> Ubuntu is helemaal opgestart nu, en ik heb een internet verbinding.
<mgm1313> en op het bureaublad staat de optie om ubuntu te installeren
<mgm1313> en een map genaamd 'examples'
<trijntje> mgm1313, kan je naar systeem -> beheer -> partitiebeheer gaan
<mgm1313> Gpard partiebewerker?
<mgm1313> gparted*
<trijntje> ja
<mgm1313> oke, daar ben ik nou.
<trijntje> ok, kan je een screenshot van het venster maken en die hier: http://imagebin.org/?page=add plaatsen?
<mgm1313> ja, ogenblikje.
<mgm1313> http://imagebin.org/142657
<trijntje> ah, dat is niet je harddisk
<trijntje> kan je rechtsboven in dat venster een andere harddisk selecteren?
<mgm1313> ja, sorry, die van 500 gb neem ik aan?
<mgm1313> spijt me, had ik ook helemaal niet aan gedacht.
<mgm1313> http://imagebin.org/142658
<Jhinta> goeie morgen alle
<trijntje> mgm1313, maakt niet uit
<trijntje> het ziet er naar uit dat ubuntu wel op je systeem staat, heel vreemd dat je automatisch naar windows gaat
<mgm1313> Oke, dus de installatie etc. is allemaal wel goed verlopen?
<mgm1313> Ik had nog wel even een vraagje, waarom staat er achter linux-swap en dan die 4,5 gb, dat er niks van gebruikt is?
<trijntje> dat weet ik niet precies
<trijntje> ik zou proberen ubuntu opnieuw te installeren, kijken of het dan wel goed gaat
<mgm1313> ik kan het gewoon gelijk opnieuw installeren? ik hoef niet eerst dingen te verwijderen etc.?
<Jhinta> wat was de command om een rootfs naar sd te copyeren?
<Tecumseh> mgm1313: misschien handig om de linux partities eerst te verwijderen
<mgm1313> Tecumseh, sorry, maar dat kan in dat partiebeheerprogramma? en welke moet ik dan precies verwijderen? alleen de linux-swap?
<trijntje> mgm1313, als het goed is kan je tijdens de installatie kiezen om heel /dev/sda4 te gebruiken, dan hoef je verder niets met de partities te doen
<mgm1313> oke, dan nog een laatste vraagje, hierbij gaat er niks van mijn windows bestanden verloren (ik heb wel een backup van de belangrijkste, voor het geval dat)
<trijntje> mgm1313, nee, als je instelt dat je op /dev/sda4 wilt installeren blijft windows heel
<trijntje> anders moet je maar een screenshot van het venster posten als je niet zeker weet wat je moet kiezen
<mgm1313> oke, nou, heel erg bedankt voor de hulp op deze vroege zondag ochtend, ik zal het gaan proberen, en mocht ik er niet uitkomen, dan zal ik jullie wel weer komen lastig vallen, haha, nee maar nogmaals bedankt!
<linze> morning
<mgm1313> treintje, haha, ik begin al met een probleem
<mgm1313> Je vertele mij om /dev/sda4 te gebruiken, nou staat er alleen sda1,2,3,5 en 6
<mgm1313> http://imagebin.org/142660
<mgm1313> Sorry, en  7 ook nog, maar geen 4.
<Jhinta> ? waarom gebuik je niet gewoon naast elkaar inplaats van hand matig?
<trijntje> Jhinta, er staat al ubuntu op maar die wil niet booten
<Jhinta> ah lees het nu , je hebt hem all geinstalleerd enkel boot je standaard ubuntu ,,
<Jhinta> heeft te maken met je boot loader
<trijntje> ja weet ik, maar opnieuw installeren is waarschijnlijk het makkelijkste
<Jhinta> standaard windows dus in plaats van ubuntu
<trijntje> Jhinta, nee, uberhaupt geen ubuntu
<Jhinta> als je even hebt kijken of ik het kan vinden
<mgm1313> Als ik iets moet doen, moeten jullie het zeggen.
<trijntje> hmm, raar gedoe mgm1313
<Jhinta>  sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<Jhinta> installeerd grub opnieuw , moet je wel de juiste hdd aan geven
<Jhinta> denk dat het voor jou sda is
<mgm1313> jhinta, ik ben echt nog een beetj een noob, dus die code die jij zij, moet ik invoeren in de terminal?
<Jhinta>  sudo grub-install /dev/sda word het dus
<mgm1313> beetje*
<mgm1313> ik had namelijk als iets gelezen over het opnieuw installeren van de grub,
<Jhinta> yep
<trijntje> mgm1313, ja, je moet dus even de installatie afsluiten en dat dan in een terminal doen
<Jhinta> kort gezegt je boot loader van windows is nog actief en daar moet grub op komen
<mgm1313> oke,
<mgm1313> oke
<trijntje> blijkbaar heeft de vorige installatie de bootloader op die sd schijf gezet, en niet op je harddrive
<Jhinta> ja zit ik ook na te kijken
<mgm1313> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Jhinta> doe is mount in terminal
<Jhinta> wat staat daar
<mgm1313> Dat is de melding die ik kreeg toen ik sudo grub-install /dev/sda intikte in de turminal
<Jhinta> nee mount in terminal
<Jhinta> type mount
<mgm1313> oke, gedaan
<trijntje> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<trijntje> kan je de uitvoer daar plakken?
<Jhinta> ja
<mgm1313> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579690/
<Jhinta> kijk is op je sdcard of je daar een dir boot ziet
<trijntje> ja daarom dacht ik dus dat opnieuw installeren makkelijke was ;)
<mgm1313> Uhm.. nee ik zie zo niks staan, ook niet in de submappen, sorry trouwens, ik heb zelf helemaal niet in de gaten gehad dat de sd kaart nog in mijn computer zat
<Jhinta> maak nie uit wel vervelend maar goed , is even kijken hoe we grub er op krijgen
<mgm1313> kan ik de sd kaart gewoon uit mijn computer halen?
<Jhinta> je hebt maar 1 hdd tog
<Jhinta> zo ja  ---> sudo grub
<Jhinta> root (hd0,0)
<Jhinta> setup (hd0)
<mgm1313> ik heb een c schijf en d schijf, ik weet niet of je dat bedoeld?
<Jhinta> exit
<Jhinta> als ik zo naar je setup kijk heb je er maar een
<mgm1313> ja, volgensmij is de d schijf een partie
<trijntje> mgm1313, nee, wat windows c en d schijf noemt zijn eigenlijk partities op een harddisk
<mgm1313> ik zal het even opzoeken,
<mgm1313> ja, 1 hdd
<trijntje> windows is raar, het zijn gewoon partities
<mgm1313> jhinta, als ik typ sudo grub, krijg ik een foutmelding
<mgm1313> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579694/
<Jhinta> je kan deze proberen
<Jhinta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lotuspsychje> kent iemand een goeie package voor autofill webforms?
<Jhinta> grub-install -v    ---> geeft huidige grub info
<trijntje> Jhinta, dat is allemaal veel te gecompliceerd, dan kan hij toch beter gewoon opnieuw installeren?
<Jhinta> sudo apt-get install grub-pc ---> installeerd grub2
<mgm1313> jhinta, dan krijg ik dit te zien: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579696/
<Jhinta> sudo update-grub als laaste anders is het tog handiger om op niew te instaleren
<mgm1313> oke, dan zeg ik dus gewoon 'installeren naast ander besturingssysteem' en bij dit scherm (dit plaatjes komt uit een handleiding) wat moet ik dan selecteren? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktopMaverick?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=toewijzen.png
<Jhinta> un instaleren
<Jhinta> nu
<trijntje> mgm1313, dat klopt niet, niet installeren
<mgm1313> oke
<Jhinta> hoe dat zo , hij heeft windows links ubuntu rechts
<mgm1313> ja, dit plaatje is uit een handleiding ;)
<trijntje> die installer laat zien dat de maar 10 gb groot is..
<mgm1313> ik zal wel even een screenshot maken
<trijntje> ow, lol, ik was even in de war
<Jhinta> ? is je schijf maar 10GB groot?
<trijntje> nee Jhinta, die laatste link wees naar een screenshot van de wiki, niet een screenshot van mgm1313
<Jhinta> lol
<mgm1313> ik krijg deze melding, die heb ik nog niet eerder gekregen? http://imagebin.org/142661
<Jhinta> unkopelen zodat het te bewerken is
<trijntje> dus op ja drukken ;)
<mgm1313> oke, dit is wel een ECHTE screenshot, haha, http://imagebin.org/142662
<Jhinta> dat is hem , naast elkaar
<mgm1313> oke, dus nu kan ik op installeren klikken?
<Jhinta> even
<Jhinta> waarom heb je 5 kleine verboren parties
<mgm1313> ik zou het niet weten? volgensmij heb ik een c schrijf, d schijf, en van sony nog een recovery schijf
<mgm1313> en verder, ja, dat zou ik niet weten
<mgm1313> die schijven moeten parties zijn trouwens, sorry ;)
<Jhinta> als je nu installeerd zal het zowiezo werken
<trijntje> je kan beter even die partities opschonen mgm1313
<Jhinta> nee , als dat recoveryś zijn
<trijntje> Jhinta, http://imagebin.org/14265
<mgm1313> als ik op geavanceerd klik krijg ik het volgende: http://imagebin.org/142663
<Jhinta> je moet dat scherm wat groter maken
<mgm1313> hij kan niet groter volgensmij, sorry.
<Jhinta> heb je dual boot windows 7 xp ofzo
<Jhinta> hoeft niet groter zie het al
<mgm1313> nee, niet dat ik weet, naar mijn idee heb ik alleen windows 7 x64 er op dit moment opstaan ;)
<mgm1313> en ubantu natuurlijk
<trijntje> mgm1313, heb jij tijdens de installatie van ubuntu een ntfs-partitie aangemaakt?
<mgm1313> uh, niet bewust in ieder geval.
<Jhinta> heb hem al door ,, 10g is je recovery ,, 100 mb is dat windows gebeuren ,,  204 is c  en 168 is je schriojf d
<Jhinta> je zou gewoon terug kunnen gaan en naast elkaar kunnen instaleren
<mgm1313> oke, ik ben nu weer bij dit scherm http://imagebin.org/142662
<trijntje> mgm1313, wacht even hoor, Jhinta en ik zijn het niet eens over wat je nu het beste kunt doen
<mgm1313> oke, ik zal nog niks doen
<mgm1313> Sorry trouwens, voor al dit gedoe.
<trijntje> maakt niet uit, blijkbaar is het installatieprogramma bij jou in de war geraakt door iets
<Jhinta> nou ophouden met sorry heb , dit is puur fun voor ons :D
<Jhinta> heb=he'
<mgm1313> haha oke dan, mijn ouders hebben me gewoon te netjes opgevoed.
<Jhinta> klein moment mgm
<mgm1313> is prima
<trijntje> mgm1313, ok, we zijn er uit gekomen ;)
<trijntje> als eerste moet je de installatie weer afsluiten en een terminal openen
<mgm1313> oke
<mgm1313> gedaan
<trijntje> daarin typ je:
<trijntje> sudo swapoff -a
<trijntje> en daarna:
<trijntje> free -m
<mgm1313> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579705/
<trijntje> mooi, dat is goed gegaan
<trijntje> dan weer naar systeem->beheer-gparted gaan en de juiste harddisk selecteren
<mgm1313> oke, gelukt
<trijntje> ok nu moet je sda5, sda7 en sda6 verwijderen
<trijntje> en als laatste sda4
<trijntje> en dan op 'toepassen' klikken
<mgm1313> unallocated, staat er ook nog tussen, ik weet niet of dat uitmaakt? http://imagebin.org/142664
<trijntje> nee, dat is vrije ruimte, dat kan je negeren
<mgm1313> oke
<mgm1313> oke, heb het nou verwijderd
<trijntje> ook sda4?
<mgm1313> ja
<trijntje> kan je een screenshot plakken ?
<mgm1313> http://imagebin.org/142665
<Jhinta> ziet er mooi uit
<trijntje> dat ziet er goed uit, dan kan je op het groene vinkje klikken en even wachten
<Jhinta> hey , die ntfs is zń d tog?
<Jhinta> is zijn  D: tog
<mgm1313> completed
<Jhinta> laat mmaar :D
<trijntje> mooi zo mgm1313, dan kan je de installatie weer starten en dan kiezen 'vrije ruimte gebruiken'
<mgm1313> oke, wacht even
<mgm1313> oke, ik ben nu hier, en dan moest ik waar precies op klikken? http://imagebin.org/142666
<trijntje> kan je op geavanceerde partitioneringshulpmiddelen klikken en weer een screenshot plaatsen?
<mgm1313> http://imagebin.org/142667
<Jhinta> mooi
<trijntje> op vrije ruimte klikken, dan 'toevoegen' kiezen
<mgm1313> http://imagebin.org/142668
<trijntje> bij aanhechtpunt moet je / invullen, en dan staat alles goed
<mgm1313> oke
<mgm1313> en dan kan ik nu installeren aanklikken?
<trijntje> kan je nog een laatste screenshot doen van wat je nu ziet? Voor de zekerheid
<mgm1313> ja, is goed
<mgm1313> http://imagebin.org/142670
<Jhinta> trijntje weet jij hoe ik van ext naar 3 ga zonder verlies
<trijntje> mgm1313, ziet er prima uit, installeren dan maar
<mgm1313> oke, dankjulliewel, ik zal geen sorry zeggen, maar wel ontzettend bedankt voor de moeite op de zondagmorgen ;)
<trijntje> wacht wacht wacht
<Jhinta> weer die sorry he
<mgm1313> ik wacht
<mgm1313> spijt me ;p
<trijntje> Jhinta zei nog niet op tijd iets, weet jij hoeveel ram je in je pc hebt?
<mgm1313> werkgeheugen bedoel je?
<trijntje> ja
<mgm1313> werkgeheugen is 4 gb
<mgm1313> en ik heb een intel core 2 duo procesor
<trijntje> ok, dan heb je waarschijnlijk geen swap-partitie nodig
<mgm1313> oke, denk ik?
<trijntje> ja, klik maar op ok, mss gaat de installer zeuren dat je geen swap hebt
<mgm1313> en wat moet ik dan zeggen?
<Jhinta> geen sorry
<mgm1313> hahah oke, dan kan ik die al afstrepen
<Jhinta> dit is een kannaal om mensen te helpen daarom zitten we hier
<Jhinta> dus sorry is nergens voor nodig
<mgm1313> oke, dan zal ik het niet meer zeggen
<mgm1313> oke, dan ga ik even op een andere computer op de chat, mocht er iets gebeuren tijdens de installatie ;)
<mgm1313> ik krijg idd een melding over dat ik geen wisselgeheugen heb geselecteerd
<mgm1313> ik kan nu doorgaan, of een wisselgeheugen aanmaken
<trijntje> ga maar door, wisselgeheugen heb je niet nodig met zoveel ram. Tenzij je suspend to disk veel wilt gebruiken
<trijntje> *suspend to ram, dus pauzemodus
<mgm1313> pauzemodus? zul je me toch even moeten uileggen wat dat precies inhoud.
<Jhinta> hibernate
<mgm1313> oohw, uh, nee, ik heb mijn computer eigenlijk altijd aanstaan
<mgm1313> en als ik hem uitzet, doe ik hem ook echt uit
<trijntje> mooi zo, dan heb je geen wisselgeheugen nodig
<mgm1313> oke
<trijntje> ik zet mn pc ook altijd uit als ik hem niet meer nodig heb
<Jhinta> trijn weet je hoe ik ext2 naar ext3 kan doenb zonder verlies?
<mgm1313> oke, de installatie begint
<trijntje> mgm1313, mooi, ik hoop echt dat het nu werkt!
<mgm1313> ik ga even een brrodje eten tijdens de installatie, tot straks, ja, idd ik hoop het ook!
<trijntje> Jhinta, heb ik geen ervaring mee, maar het kan wel volgens mij
<Jhinta> oke heb nu een ext2 , kan ik niet daar een backup van maken tar en dan format en dan weer terug?
<trijntje> je kan sowieso een backup van al je data maken op een externe schijf en dat terugzetten op de partitie
<trijntje> het nadeel kan wel zijn dat de kernel misschien ext3 niet lust of ext2 verwacht waardoor dingen niet meer werken
<trijntje> (als je toch al een format + backup gaat doen, waarom geen reinstall)
<Jhinta> :D gaat om het modden van een telly
<Jhinta> ubuntu booten van sdcard
<mgm1313> oke, ik ben er weer, en de installatie is voltooid
<mgm1313> ik ga hem nu opnieuw opstarten
<mgm1313> ik heb nu al een ander scherm gekregen dan de vorige keer ;)
<mgm1313> ja, ik kan nu kiezen tussen
<mgm1313> ubuntu, memory test, windows vista en windows 7
<mgm1313> windows vista? oke, het zal wel, maar ubuntu is goed opgestart, en op het eerste gezicht doet alles het perfect
<mgm1313> dus nogmaals bedankt!
<mgm1313> er zijn 282 updates, gewoon allemaal installeren neem ik aan?
<Jhinta> kwestie van lezen mgm is wat jij wilt
<Jhinta> en update zegt het all jhe
<mgm1313> oke, bedankt
<stef> OerHeks: Kan ik het beste gebruik maken van mdadm, of mag ik via schijfbeheer een nieuw raid-array aanmaken?
<OerHeks> softwareraid of fakeraid?
<OerHeks> en 'het beste' bestaat niet.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<trijntje> ha, mooi dat mgm1313 ubuntu aan de praat heeft gekregen, geen idee hoe de installer zo in de war was geraakt
<Jhinta> lol stef ben je nog bezig :)
<stef> Jhinta: yup jammer genoeg wel :)
<OerHeks> je had inmiddels al geformatteerd kunnen hebben ..
<stef> OerHeks: Sorry, ik had niet gezien dat je geantwoord had.
<stef> ik ben bezig met software raid, via mdadm
<stef> en die handleiding is als je gebruik maakt van softwarr raid tijdens installatie, maar ik doe eht via mdadm
<marcel__> hallo
<marcel__> wie kan mij helpen?
<trijntje> wat is je vraag?
<OerHeks> :-)
<marcel__> ik gebruik ubuntu voor het eerst kan ik programmas die ik op winxp gedraaid heb ook op ubuntu draaien?
<OerHeks> waarom zou je dat willen ? er zijn vast linux-varianten.
<marcel__> oke maar hoe zit dat met spelletjes?
<OerHeks> sommige spelletjes kan je wel spelen, via wine
<marcel__> oke want ik heb 2 spellen die ik veel speel
<OerHeks> wineHQ heeft een database, met testen en tips
<marcel__> en waar vind ik wineHQ
<OerHeks> http://www.winehq.org/
<OerHeks> soms heb je wat extra onderdelen nodig, die zijn te installeren via winetricks > http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<marcel__> oke bedankt Oerheks zal me er in verdiepen
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<marcelvries> hallo wie kan mij helpen?
<stef> Hallo, mijn raid is nu bezig met het syncen. ik heb echter nog 1 vraag waar ik geen antwoordop kan vinden. http://i52.tinypic.com/15d5aqf.jpg staat het zo goed of moet het op ahci staan?
<OerHeks> stef, je zou geen bios raid = fakeraid gebruiken
<marcelvries> als ik ubuntu wil instaleren vraagt hij om een gerbruikernaam en wachtwoord hoe weet ik welke dat dat is? de hdd is geformateerd
<OerHeks> marcelvries, hij vraagd of je er 1 wil verzinnen ?
<stef> OerHeks: inderdaad, en ik heb die ook uitgeschakeld, maar dit is nog een aparte instelling (mijn fakeraid is ondertussen al uitgeschakeld)
<stef> OerHeks: Dus ik moet hem op ahci zetten ?
<OerHeks> op ahci laten staan ja.
<marcelvries> nee moet er 1 invoeren en als ik wat invul zegt hij dat het de foute invoer is
<OerHeks> marcelvries,  als je je naam en pass niet onthouden hebt bij installatie, kan ik je niet helpen.
<marcelvries> als ik de cd er in doe en de pc aanzet dan druk ik op installeeren en dan moet ik een username en password invullen en de authencie is niet goed ik heb hem nog niet eerder gebruikt
<OerHeks> tijdens installeren word er alleen gevraagd of je er 1 wil verzinnen.
<stef> OerHeks: hij staat nu nog op 'raid' maar ik ben momenteel mijn software raid aan het instellen, die is nu aan het syncen (2* 1TB) duurt ongeveer 2h. Mag ik als dat klaar is die raid gewoon op ahci zetten? of gaat dit mijn harde schijven opnieuw formatteren ofzo ?
<OerHeks> naam, login naam, passwoord, computernaam
<OerHeks> stef ik snap je niet
<OerHeks> waarom wil je het op ahci zetten ?
<stef> omdat het nu op raid staat, en ik weet niet of het zo goed staat.
<OerHeks> als jij fakeraid-bios raid wil, staat het goed
<stef> maar ik ben bezig met softraid is ubuntu met mdadm. Dus dan moet het wel op ahci staan ?
<stef> is = in*
<OerHeks> dat vroeg je eerder ook al, ik weet neit meer wat je wil nu
<stef> opnieuw.
<OerHeks> waarom heb je het omgezet naar fakeraid als je dat niet wil ?
<stef> nee het staat standaart zo
<stef> het staat momenteel op 'raid'
<stef> ik zal straks gewoon de bios op default zetten en kijken of hij er 'raid' of 'ahci' gaat zetten. anders zet ik hem gewoon op ahci
<stef> ik hoop alleen dta het niks met mijn gegevens gaat doen op mijn harde schijven.
<OerHeks> als je gaat veranderen, word je data onbruikbaar, meestal
<trijntje> de live cd heeft wel een standaard gebruiker hoor, ubuntu
<trijntje> het wachtwoord is een leeg veld
<OerHeks> het enige wat ik me kan indenken, is de schermbeveiliging ?
<mgm1313> Ik heb de windows versie van spotify geïnstalleerd met behulp van het programma 'wine' is allemaal goed verlopen, alleen als ik nu muziek wil afspelen in spotify krijg ik de melding dat er een probleem is met mijn geluidkaart. Iemand een idee?
<Tecumseh> OerHeks: probleem gevonden met de server, harde schijf is daadwerkelijk overleden. Foutmelding die in de 4e konsole bij debian installatie regelmatig voorbij kwam was deze: "device reported invalid CHS sector 0"
<CasW> Probeer te zoeken naar de DLL die Spotify gebruikt, die moet je installeren in Wine
<OerHeks> mgm hier word een voorbeeld gegeven van oss driver instellen > http://www.spotify.com/int/help/faq/wine/
<OerHeks> maar spotify heeft nu toch ook een native linux client
<OerHeks> ?
<OerHeks> staat op de DL page > http://www.spotify.com/int/download/previews/
<OerHeks> Tecumseh, zou de stekker dit veroorzaakt hebben, of andersom ?
<mgm1313> maar als ik het goed las heb ik voor de native linux client een premium of unlimmited account nodig
<OerHeks> ow dat wist ik niet, mgm1313
<mgm1313> en de andere link van spotify over wine heb ik al helemaal uitgevoerd, zonder resultaat
<Tecumseh> nee, dat was het probleem waardoor mijn server ermee ophield denk ik
<mgm1313> ik weet ook zo vaak dingen niet, geen probleem dus.
<OerHeks> had je die oss driver geactiveerd, vóór install ?
<mgm1313> ja
<mgm1313> oohw, ik heb ontdekt dat het probleem niet bij spotify ligt, maar dat ik als ik in de configuratie van wine klik op 'geluidstest' ik ook een foutmelding krijg
<OerHeks> welke foutmelding ?
<mgm1313> error: Audio test failed!
<mgm1313> als ik bij hardwareversnelling aanklik 'volledig' kan ik wel een geluidstest uitvoeren in wine, maar spotify werk nog niet
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee waar dat aan kan laggen. :(
<mgm1313> oke, in ieder geval bedankt, dan zoek ik nog even verder.
<michael> hallo
<Guest27243> hi
<CasW> Hallo
<Guest27243> i whant to instal it but  i whant dual boot
<Guest27243> on win7 stater edition
<Guest27243> fore a netbook
<Guest27243> whay i must to do and how ?
<OerHeks> u bent in de nl irc voor ubuntu
<Guest27243> ja
<Guest27243> is het een nl chat
<CasW> Jep
<OerHeks> dual boot, windows 7
<Guest27243> maar kan er veel fout gaan met installeren
<OerHeks> ga in windows 7, schijfbeheer, en laat win7 de partitie kleiner maken, hij geeft zelf aan hoeveel mb max
<OerHeks> 20 gb is zat, meer is leuker.
<Guest27243> me  schijf is 250gb
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDualBoot
<OerHeks> de ubuntu installer regelt ook grub2 installatie, de bootloader
<OerHeks> wb Cas
<CasW> Danke, ik ging even weg vanwege probleempjes met deze iPod; ik kan noch het berichtengebied scrollen, noch haakjes gebruiken, en het ding was even omhooggescrolld...
<Guest27243> geld het zelfde voor win7
<Guest27243> die link is xp
<OerHeks> die eerste stappen kun je overslaan, als je win7 zelf de ruimte laat vrijmaken
<OerHeks> je kan dan direct de aaneengesloten vrije ruimte gebruiken
<Guest27243> dus wat moet ik eerst  doen ik heb nog nooit een  ander os geinstalleert
<Guest27243> op een pc of laptop
<OerHeks> ga in windows 7, schijfbeheer, en laat win7 de partitie kleiner maken, hij geeft zelf aan hoeveel mb max
<OerHeks> daarna afsluiten, cd erin, en booten maar
<OerHeks> wb mgm1313
<mgm1313> Dankjewel, mijn verbinding viel op de een of andere manier weg.
<Guest27243> ik heb geen cd dus eers branden ?
<Guest27243> op de gewone pc?
<OerHeks> je zult idd een cd moeten branden om te kunnen installeren, of een usb stick van min. 1 Gb.
<mgm1313> Om nog even terug te komen op mijn probleem met spotify, ik las zonet dit bericht op een forum 'try finding out your soundcard and checking for wine drivers' , nu snap ik dat ik moet uitvinden welke geluidskaart ik heb, en of daar wine drives voor zijn, maar ik heb echt geen idee hou ik dat zou moeten doen, is er iemand die het misschien wel snapt?
<mgm1313> oohw, sorry dat ik door jullie gesprek praat, had het even niet in de gaten.
<Guest27243> geef niet
<OerHeks> mgm dat is niet erg, het valt terug te lezen, dat is zo leuk aan irc
<OerHeks> ik heb geen ervaring met wine + apparte audiodrivers, behalve de tip die op de spotify pagina staat
<Guest27243> maar ik doe het morgen wel nu  moet het  vlug vlug  half 6 weer op werken baba heeft iemand geen msn of zo dan brand donwload ik nu het  pragama
<OerHeks> wine kent verder winetricks, maar ik dacht niet dat daar audio onderdelen bij staan > http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<OerHeks> hoezo msn ? ik ben gewoon hier te vinden, als ik er ben :P
<OerHeks> zo niet, wel anderen die kunnen helpen :-)
<Guest27243> ja kan ook
<mgm1313> oerheks, ik zie er inderdaad niet zo gauw audioonderdelen bij staan, dan gaan we nog even verder zoeken ;)
<Guest27243> en maak het uit waar downloaden kwa snelheid ?
<OerHeks> mgm er is ook een wine irc op freenode, misschien dat die 1 2 3 weten wat je moet doen, join #winehq  ( wel engels )
<mgm1313> oke, dan gaan we dat even proberen ;) dankuwel in ieder geval ;)
<OerHeks> Guest27243, neem een server dichtbij, of de algemene, dat maakt volgens mij niet zoveel uit
<Guest27243> oke
<OerHeks> met een nieuwe release wil het nog wel eens druk zijn via FTP, dan is er ook nog torrent
<OerHeks> gut, ik zie wat nieuws, wiso tool, wine game manager http://wiki.winehq.org/wisotool
 * OerHeks is te oud, om niet meer te leren
<Guest27243> waar staat die klote schijfbeheer ? kan het niet zo gauw vinden ;(
<hansw>  /etc/fstab bedoel je?
<OerHeks> in windows 7 ?
<hansw> ow, daar heb ik laatst ook eens me gewerkt
<OerHeks> diskmgmnt.msc zoiets ?
<hansw> gewoon putty gedownload en ik kon werken :-)
<OerHeks> klik anders in filemanager op je hdd, rechter muis, eigenschapjes etc
<Guest27243> en dan ?
<OerHeks> schijfbeheer zal wel in 1 van de tabs zitten, denk ik. ( ik heb geen win7 o.i.d.)
<Guest27243> moet je ook nog de foutcontroller doen ?
<OerHeks> je kan de lege partitie op fouten controleren of dat nodig is, weet ik niet.
<OerHeks> brb
<mgm1313> wat wordt er precies bedoel met 'then run wine with padsp' is dat een programma padsp? en waar kan ik dat vinden?
<mgm1313> als ik er namelijk in het software centrum op zoek krijg ik alleen als resultaat 'command line tools for the PulseAudi sound server' en die is al geinstallerd
<mgm1313> het gaat namelijk hierom: pulseaudio doesn't like wine, you might have some luck with wine's oss backend and padsp.
<JeroenD> goedenavond
<Zillaaah> Goeden avond
<CasW> Goedenavond
<JeroenD> heeft iemand iemand ervaring met de HP touchsmart serie?
<CasW> Nee, ik niet, maar wat is het probleem?
<JeroenD> nou ik ben op zoek naar een nieuwe pc
<JeroenD> wellicht dat ik ff naar offtopic moet
<CasW> Waarom dan een touchsmart?
<CasW> En ja, da's wel beter
<JeroenD> omdat ik graag een all in one zou willen
<JeroenD> moving to offtopic then
<JeroenD> zoeeeeeef
<Zillaaah> moet er per se een touchscreen in zitten?
<CasW_> Da's beter
<CasW_> Oké, wat heb ik gemist?
<Zillaaah> niks
<CasW_> Okeedan!
<Stevy> 'nacht
<OerHeks> :-)
<Stevy> Ik heb iets raars..
<Stevy> ja of ik niet.. mijn laptop
<Stevy> ik heb een dualboot met Windows 7 en Ubuntu 10.10 op een Aspire One
<Stevy> werkt prima, alleen heb ik het probleem dat ik de melding krijg dat de batterij leeg is als ik in Ubuntu boot
<Stevy> aan het netstroom gaat het prima, maar dan laadt de batterij ook niet helemaal vol
<Stevy> in Windows 7 heb ik nergens last van
<erkan^> Is Aspire ONe een model van Acer?
<Stevy> jup
<OerHeks> ik heb ooit wel eens iets gehoord over batterij en indicatie.. kan alleen dit vinden, van 9.10 ( onderaan ) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AA1/Using
<Stevy> Dankjewel
<OerHeks> ik weet niet zeker of dit nog de issue is, maar lees geen andere posten
<Stevy> Heb even gekeken, maar dat is een ietwat ander probleem.. om zeg maar het gebruik te reduceren
<Stevy> het stomme is dat die indicatie niet klopt
<OerHeks> ja, lijkt erop dat acpi niet juist word aangeroepen
<OerHeks> powermanagment
<Stevy> vreemd he
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-05
<idefix> is er hier iemand uit Enschede aanwezig?
<Herwin> kan iemand mij helpen, ik wil mijn videodriver van mijn laptop installeren is dit moeilijk? hoe werkt dit? ik ben nog maar 3 dagen aan het werk met ubuntu
<Herwin> ik heb een .run file maar weet niet hoe dit te gebruiken
<herwin> beste mensen ik heb ati driver geinstalleerd alleen bij de systeem staat grafisch onbekend, iemand hier een oplossing voor
<idefix> hoe kan je een scanner detecteren?
<idefix> ah ik zie het al
<idefix> al wordt mijn scanner niet gedetecteerd!
<idefix> hoe kan ik dit oplossen...
<herwin> beste mensen ik heb ati driver geinstalleerd alleen bij de systeem staat grafisch onbekend, iemand hier een oplossing voor
<idefix> dat zei je net ook al...
<idefix> we hebben min of meer hetzelfde probleem?
<idefix> herwin?
<herwin> ja
<herwin> idefix
<herwin> idefix weet jij al meer? ik werk zelf nog maar drie dagen met ubuntu het is even een ontdekkingstocht
<idefix> ehm, het kan aan je permissies liggen
<idefix> vind uit welk bestand er gerund wordt en doe ls -l bestandnaam
<idefix> dan chmod +x bestandnaam, dat kan werken
<idefix> herwin..
<herwin> ik heb permissie gedaan en opnieuw opgestart maar werkt niet en ook extra stuurprogramma;s werkt niet bij mij
<herwin> ik moet even opnieuw opstarten ben er zo weer
<herwin> beste mensen ik heb ati driver geinstalleerd, grafisch staat er nog steeds onbekend het de control center gaat ook niet open, hoe kan ik dit werkende krijgen?
<herwin> beste mensen ik heb ati driver geinstalleerd, grafisch staat er nog steeds onbekend het de control center gaat ook niet open, hoe kan ik dit werkende krijgen?
<herwin> ik heb ubuntu 11.10 extra stuurprogramma werkt niet ik kan hem ook niet inschakelen iemand een suggestie?
<FlipStonE> goeimiddag hier...
<StefandeVries> Goedemiddag daar.
<FlipStonE> alles goed hier? :-)
<StefandeVries> Jow :)
<FlipStonE> 12.04 al getest?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Mja, heel kort.
<StefandeVries> Te kort om er iets over te kunnen zeggen :)
<FlipStonE> ik heb hem hier nu draaien... alleen wil m'n unity3d niet werken... ik zie bureaublad wel, maar nieks menu en zo... kak :p
<FlipStonE> net een paar bugfixes binnengehaald, zal eens rebooten en zien :p
<StefandeVries> Hij is nog 'under heavy development', soms slopen ze dingen met een update en krijg je een paar uur later weer een update om alles op te lossen. :P
<FlipStonE> brb
<Dykam> Welke (plain)text editor kan wel een bestand van 5MB aan?
<Dykam> gedit is aan het zwoegen
<StefandeVries> geany, vim, nano
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> draait geany niet ook met gtk codeview?
<Dykam> Geany doet idd minder moeilijk
<Koompje> hoi
<CasW> Ha koompje
<Koompje> Ik heb een vraagje over mijn nieuw geinstalleerd lubuntu... ik ben nog een beginner
<Koompje> Mijn on-board video wordt namelijk niet herkend, alleen de PCI video kaart
<CasW> En vormt dat een probleem?
<Koompje> Ik wil graag 2 schermen kunnen gebruiken, op de PCI video kaart kan maar 1 scherm worden aangesloten
<Koompje> het kan wel, over Svideo maar dat lijkt me niet optimaal
<CasW> En je weet zeker dat het wel kan? Ik heb er zelf namelijk nog nooit van gehoord, één scherm op je losse GraKa en één scherm op je ingebouwde chip aansluiten...
<Koompje> oohw, ik kon het vroeger op mijn oude PC.. maar dan zal het misschien wel niet mogelijk zijn
<CasW> Maar goed, wat je kan proberen, is in het BIOS kijken of 'ie überhaupt aanstaat, die on-board video (waarschijnlijk delete of f12 of zo bij het opstarten)
<Koompje> ja, dat is een goede
<Koompje> ik probeer het even, brb
<Oer> hmm ja, onboard primairy maken, anders word deze ontzien
<Koompje> CasW ik kon er weinig wijs uit worden, ik ga zag wel dat PCI VGA pallete snooping disabled stond
<Koompje> maar heb geen idee wat dat mag betekenen
<Koompje> Het is dus over het algemeen wel ongebruikelijk om zowel je onboard als een pci video te gebruiken?
<CasW> "The PCI/VGA Palette Snoop is an option in the CMOS setup that can be Enabled or Disabled and enables PCI cards that do not contain their own VGA color palette to examine the video cards palette and mimic it." Helpt je dus niet.
<CasW> Ja, voor zover ik weet wel.
<Koompje> ok. dan denk ik dat ik het bij mijn ene scherm laat
<Koompje> het 2e was toch niet zo denderend
<Koompje> bedankt iig
<CasW> Geen dank, daarvoor zijn we hier ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-06
<jos> Ik wil de cd branden maar krijg: the selected disc image file isn't valid
<jos> het is nu gelukt!!!!
<Herwin> goedemorgen, ik heb een vraag ik heb een ati driver geinstalleerd hij geeft bij systeeminfo nog steeds grafisch onbekend, heeft iemand een oplossing zodat hij de atidriver gaat gebruiken?
<Herwin> iemand daar een oplossing voor??
<Herwin> goedemorgen, ik heb een vraag ik heb een ati driver geinstalleerd hij geeft bij systeeminfo nog steeds grafisch onbekend, heeft iemand een oplossing zodat hij de atidriver gaat gebruiken?
<Herwin> iemand daar een oplossing voor??
<psydroid> 42
<Herwin> Beste mensen welke versie past het beste bij mijn laptop die is vier jaar oud core 2 duo  10 of elf van ubunut?
<the^user> goedennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn middagggggggggggggggggg herennnnnnnnnnnnn en buitenluitjesssssssss\
<the^user> ik heb 4 mappen via het werk van een andere pc gehaald , maar nu kan ik deze mappen niet meer verwijderen alleen inzien weet iemand hier hoe ik dit recht kan brijen
<Herwin> of is kubuntu meer voor mijjn laptop
<the^user> kubuntu nis meer voor vrijeheiddenkers
<Herwin> wat is het verschil met ubuntu?
<the^user> herwin do is in google ubuntu vs kubuntu
<the^user> en tada
<the^user> daar hyeb gij het antwoord
<Herwin> ok
<Herwin> hoe kan ik het beste een atidriver installeren
<trijntje> Herwin: wat heb je al geprobeerd?
<trijntje> the^user: google ;)
<Herwin> ati driver gedownload via website amd
<Herwin> youtube
<trijntje> maar ff serieus, ik denk dat de permissies verkeerd staan, rechtermuisknopt -> eigenschappen -> rechten
<Herwin> via softwarecenter
<trijntje> Herwin: waarom niet gewoon via Extra stuurprogramma's?
<Herwin> die vind niets en kan ook niet inschakelen
<trijntje> Herwin: welke grafische kaart heb je? De kans is groot dat ubuntu standaard al de juiste drivers heeft
<Herwin> er staat bij grafisch onbekend, ik heb een ati redeon hd2300
<trijntje> waar staat 'grafisch onbekend'
<trijntje> en hoe oud is dat systeem
<Herwin> de laptap is 4 jaar oud, cor2duo 1.8 systeeminformatie
<trijntje> Herwin: dan heeft ubuntu standaard al de juiste stuurprogramma's
<Herwin> oke maar hoe kan ik zien dat het goed staat, ik kan ook de catalycenter niet gebruiken
<trijntje> Herwin: als het stuurprogramma standaard in ubuntu zit zit het catalyst control center er niet bij
<trijntje> als je geen problemen met het afspelen van filmpjes/spelletjes hebt moet het goed zitten
<Herwin> oke
<Herwin> ik heb nu een vraag mijn laptop start niet meer door ik zie allerlei checking gebeuren met fail erachter of oke, wat is dit?
<trijntje> geen idee, wat bedoel je met 'start niet meer door'
<Herwin> dat paarse scherm komt en dan gaat die naar een soort dos modus en fdan checkt die van alles daar blijft hij hangen
<Herwin> checkin baatery state staat erin en dat soort dingen
<Herwin> wordt denk ik nieuwe installatie
<trijntje> Herwin: wat is het laatste dat er staat? Opnieuw installeren lost waarschijnlijk niks op, tenzij je allemaal rare dingen hebt gedaan
<Herwin> ik weet niet hoe die verder moet gaan, hij staat er meer dan een uur op
<Herwin> ik heb via synaptic ati driver geinstalleerd en flgrx file misschien maakt die daar sluiting
<trijntje> Herwin: wat is het laatste dat in beeld verschijnt?
<Herwin> checking battery state  er achter staat [ok]
<Herwin> als ik afsluit komt er wel te staan is met vclam antivirus update
<trijntje> hmm, vreemd, maar hoe wist je dat je problemen met je videokaart hebt als de pc nieteens opstart?
<Herwin> ik dacht omdat ik de ati driver had geinstalleerd dat hij bij systeem zou aangeven dat dat ik een ati kaart had. daar stond onbekend toen dacht ik dat het niet goed gegaan was. toen heb ik van alles geprobeerd zelf via stappen plan via ubuntu website
<Herwin> toen heb ik via synaptec opnieuw flgrx geinstalleerd nu start die niet meer op
<Herwin> voor mij een raadsel ik gebruik ubunt nog maar 4 dagen
<Herwin> wat ik uit jouw verhaal opmaak is dat het niet uitmaakt dat er bij systeminfo grafisch onbekend staat er zijn wel juiste drivers geinstalleerd?
<trijntje> Herwin: waarschijnlijk wel ja, in welk programma zie je die systeeminfo?
<trijntje> laat maar, al gevonden. Bij mij staat er wel een stuurprogramma, maar ik moest dan ook extra driver installeren
<trijntje> voor de meeste hardware is dat onder linux niet nodig gelukkig
<trijntje> als je met de hand allerlei dingen hebt geinstalleerd is het misschien makkelijker om opnieuw te installeren, zeker als je nog een backup van je bestanden hebt
<trijntje> dan zou ik trouwens ook geen antivirus installeren, is niet nodig op linux
<Herwin> oke dus geen antivirus. wat moet ik nu doen om een goede ati driver te installeren, hoef dit niet omdat ubuntu goede drivers installeert
<trijntje> precies, dat gaat vanzelf :)
<Herwin> nog 1 vraag welke versie kan ik het betse nemen 10 of de nieuwe 11
<Herwin> of kan ik met 10 beginnen dan op een geven moment upgraden?
<Herwin> naar 11 of 12
<trijntje> ik zou gewoon 11.10 nemen, dan kan je over een paar maanden naar 12.04 upgraden als je wilt
<trijntje> 12.04 wordt 5 jaar ondersteund, dus dan zit je goed
<trijntje> Herwin: je gebruikt toch ubuntu, en niet Linux Mint?
<Herwin> ubuntu 11.10 heb ik er op misschien dat 10 beter werkt met mijn wat oudere laptop
<trijntje> Herwin: neehoor, nieuwer is beter
<trijntje> stabieler etc, en de hardwarevereisten zijn niet anders
<Herwin> oke dan weet ik dat en upgraden straks naar 12 wekt dat makkelijk?
<trijntje> ja, je krijgt gewoon n melding bij de updates dat er een nieuwe versie beschikbaar is
<trijntje> het is het beste om dan wel een backup van belangrijke bestanden te maken, maar bij mij is het altijd goedgegaan
<Herwin> oke, ik snap nog niet heel veel van ubuntu werk daar nog maar 4 dagen mee, ik ben al jaren windows gebruiker geweest, dat snap ik een beetje. dit is weer ontdekken installeren gaat wat moeilijker
<Herwin> wat ik wel raar vind ik zie dan youtube filmpjes dat je extra stuurprogramma's kunt instaleren dat werkt niet hij laat ook niets zien ik kan het ook niet inschakelen die optie blijft grijs in dat venster
<trijntje> Herwin: nee, dat werkt alleen als er extra stuurprogramma's nodig zijn. Als die niet nodig zijn laat het programma ook niets zien
<trijntje> dat is inderdaad wel een verschil met windows, waar je altijd zelf stuurprogramma's moet isntalleren
<Herwin> ok thx Trijntje voor je uitleg en hulp
<trijntje> graag gedaan Herwin
<Herwin> bye
<herwin> beste mensen ik heb met wine een .exe geinstalleerd hoe kan ik deze openen in wine terugvinden ik heb ubuntu 11.10
<Skald_9_> in de directory waar het geinstalleerd is
<MiKa_> cntl H geeft de verborgen bestanden weer
<MiKa_> staat volgens mij in .wine/
<timo^> idd
<timo^> naar je persoonlijke map, CTRL+H indrukken, zoeken naar '.wine' daarin op 'drive_c' klikken, daarin naar program files (of, de map van de installatie) en daarin je prog zoeken, en de snelkoppeling indrukken
<herwin> ben druk aan het zoeken maar vind nog niet veel
<Skald_9_> als het dan niet lukt naar eigenschappen vd file gaan > rechten > uitvoeren van bestand toestaan aanvinken
<herwin> kan de map wine niet vinden
<MiKa_> je ziet nu wel de verborgen mappen in je home ?
<herwin> alleen mij map met mijn naam
<herwin> yep nu wel
<herwin> dan naar de map gaan met dat programma?
<Skald_9_> ja
<herwin> het programma wil niet starten zal wel niet kunnen, het is artisteer 3.0, iemand deze draaien onder ubuntu 11.10?
<Skald_9_> heb je de rechten gecontroleerd ?
<herwin> uitvoeren van bestand staat aangevinkt
<Skald_9_> geen ervaring met artisteer
<Skald_9_> maar voldoende alternatieven lijkt me
<herwin> met artisteer kun je mooie joomla en dotnuke en wprdpress templates maken
<herwin> hij was wel geinstalleerd
<herwin> dat ging allemaal goed openen niet
<trijntje> herwin: heb je al geprobeerd om gewoon in de dash naar het programma te zoeken?
<herwin> heb ik, opent die nog niet, het zal wel niet werken samen het is een windows versie
<trijntje> herwin: dat maakt niks uit, ik denk dat het probleem is dat artisteer het niet goed doet onder wine. Heb je dat programma op winehq opgezocht?
<herwin> nee
<herwin> hoe doe ik dat?
<trijntje> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19315
<trijntje> sorry, deze link: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8159
<herwin> garbage staat er bij dat betekend, gooi het proggie in de prullebak?
<trijntje> herwin: ja, dat betekend dat het helemaal niet werkt. Meestal zelfs dat het nieteens installeert :P
<herwin> It does work... but it needs a little work. Has some missing ddls. Also, Dependency walker gave me a ton of errors when I tested it. hoe ga ik dit doen, ik gebruik 4 dagen ubuntu
<timo^> Nederlands is hier de voertaal hoor ;-)
<herwin> sorry komt van de website af zo
<trijntje> herwin: opgeven, blijkbaar werkt dat programma niet onder wine
<herwin> oke, voor de toekomst dat het het wel gaat werken
<Skald_9_> http://cooltemplate.com/
<Skald_9_> online
<timo^> Hoe kan ik mails vanuit Thunderbird naar Kmail installeren?
<timo^> importeren bedoel ik
<timo^> laat maar
<timo^> al gelukt :)
 * Jeeves_ geeft timo^ imap
<timo^> hoe wil je dat doen via HCC?
<Jeeves_> Doet HCC niet eens imap?
<timo^> neuh
<timo^> Hoe stel ik KDE zo in dat de Minimaliseren/Sluiten etc. knoppen links komen?
<the^user> waar kan ik ook alweer een printcreen plaatsen xodat jullie dat kunnen zien
<Idroy> imgur.com
<trijntje> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<the^user> http://imagebin.org/202228
<the^user> dit is mijn nacht merry
<Oer> en waar staat die map?
<the^user> in mijn /home
<the^user> ik heb het hier al een keer overgehad 2 weken geleden
<the^user> maar geen tijd m,eer gehad om er naar te kijken
<Oer> misschien is dit de oplossing > http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/12/make-files-folders-unremovable-in-ubuntu/
<Oer> er staat unremovable, maar ook de oplossing terug
<the^user> dan gaan we daar eens kijken oer
<Oer> maar no group/user ... vreemd dat dit kan ontstaan.
<Oer> staan er files in, die je wel kan benaderen ? lezen althans
<the^user> ik kan ze benaderen en lezen zel;fs copieren maar niet verwijderen
<Oer> dan er er misschien die grap met de folder gedaan.
<Oer> ik zou niet kunnen zeggen hoe, want ik weet de mapnaam etc niet
<the^user> anders zit er niets anders op dan ubuntu opmieuw te installeren
<the^user> ik vindt het raar en zeer storrend
<timo^> en met de Live cd? Kun je daarmee benaderen?
<the^user> wat doet de live cd dan ?
<timo^> daar kun je vaak rare bestanden wel mee benaderen
<timo^> maar geen garantie hoor
<the^user> ik kan ook upgraden kijken wat er dan gebeurd
<timo^> nooit geschoten is altijd mis ;)
<timo^> the^user: doe maar niet
<the^user> niet upgraden ?
<Oer> dus die url werkte niet ?
<the^user> url werkt niet idd
<the^user> jammer was mooi geweest
<trijntje> the^user: kan je niet gewoon sudo chown -R $USER:$USER mapnaam
<misnix> lijkt mij ook
<the^user> ik zal het eens proberen trijntje
<the^user> ik sudo chown - r  gedaan ubuntu zeg map bestaat niet
<the^user>   ik heb dus sudo chown-r $ricardo:$ricardo jaleesafilms
<JanC> the^user: spaties en hoofdletters zijn wel relevant hé
<the^user> geeft hij aan map bestaat niet
<the^user> ik heb hoofdletters gebruikt
<misnix> en hoe heet die map dan wel?
<the^user> jaleesafilms
<misnix> dan moet je dus geen hoofdletters gebruiken
<the^user> film mapje van mijn nichtje vanaf 1 jaar tot 21
<misnix> en $ricardo zal wel ricardo moeten zijn
<the^user> ik nam het letterlijk over hoe het er stond
<timo^> chown -r /home/ricardo/jaleesafilms
<timo^> lijkt mij zo
<misnix> sudo chown-r ricardo:ricardo jaleesafilms
<misnix> sudo chown -r ricardo:ricardo jaleesafilms
<misnix> lijken zijn dood
<the^user> moet het nu met : of /
<misnix> wat denk je zelf
<misnix> doe maar man chown
<the^user> ik heb het idee dat jullie mij in het oorje nemen met deze verschillende commandos
<misnix> ik heb het idee dat jij zit te trollen hier
<the^user> wat is trollen?
<misnix> zoek het dus lekker zelf uit
<misnix> google het
<the^user> ben blij dat ubuntu-nl zulke aardige mensen hebben die willen helpen op een paar na
<misnix> je zit hier al jaren en bent nog te beroerd om een manpage te lezen
<StefandeVries> misnix, wil je je even inhouden?
<the^user> ik zit hier niet al jaren
<misnix> jawel, zit je wel
<misnix> StefandeVries, zoals jij tegen idefix?
<StefandeVries> Behoorlijk relevant.
<StefandeVries> the^user, waar staat die map jaleesafilms? Direct in je home?
<misnix> en ricardo aka the^user denk je dat we niks beter te doen heb dan jou in de maling te nemen?
<misnix> behoorlijk relevant ja
<the^user> ik probeer af en toe wat uyit om te kijken of het goed genoeg voor mij werkt en als het nog niet goed is dan gebruik ik ubuntu weer eenn tijdje niet 2 jaar of zo en dan kom ik kijken hoe de vooruit gang is, en dan bepaal ik of ik geheel over ga naar ubuntu enm dat heb ik nu een paar maandjes gedaan en als iets perfect werkt dan laat ik het zo iedereen is anders de een verdiep zich er meer in dan een ander de ander pak het sneller op.
<misnix> streals je je er mee wilt bemoeien kun je ook vast wel een strukje terug scrollen
<the^user> hij staat in mijn homo stefan
<misnix> StefandeVries, als je je er mee wilt bemoeien kun je ook vast wel een strukje terug scrollen
<StefandeVries> Oké, the^user. Probeer eens dit:
<StefandeVries> sudo chown -R ricardo:ricardo jaleesafilms
<StefandeVries> Kopiëren en plakken werkt het beste.
<the^user> \oke st5efan mom
<misnix> <misnix> sudo chown -r ricardo:ricardo jaleesafilms
<misnix> go, da's een nieuwe optie, die haden we nog niet gegeven\
<StefandeVries> misnix, -r bestaat niet.
<misnix> joh
<misnix> da's lekker relevant onm jou maar te citeren
<StefandeVries> Ja, dus je commando was fout.
<misnix> die -r kwam van iemand anders, heb ik geknipt en geplakt
<StefandeVries> the^user, lukt dat wel?
<misnix> wat een wijsneus
<StefandeVries> misnix, voortaan even je bronnen controleren voor je begint te roepen.
<misnix> geldt ook voor jou, dat het in home stond kon je bijv. lezen
<StefandeVries> Ja. Zekerheid is altijd beter.
<misnix> ga braaf effe lekker de code of conduct lezen
<misnix> terugscrollen was zeker te goed voor je?
<Oer> wat staat er in  jaleesafilms? is dit een gedownloade film ?
<the^user> ricardo@ricardo-P5K-E:~$ sudo chown -R ricardo:ricardo jaleesafilms
<the^user> chown: kan geen toegang krijgen tot ‘jaleesafilms’: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<the^user> ricardo@ricardo-P5K-E:~$ sudo chown -R ricardo:ricardo MOVIE
<the^user> chown: kan geen toegang krijgen tot ‘MOVIE’: Bestand of map bestaat nie
<StefandeVries> the^user, weet je dan echt zeker dat de map jaleesafilms heet?
<misnix> doet zijn armen over elkaar
<the^user> ja zo heet deze echt
<misnix> scroll terug ;)
<Oer> is deze hidden? ~/.jaleesafilms/ ??
<misnix> ja, die is hidden ;-p
<the^user> het zijn avi filmpjes die ik van een videoband heb overget
<Oer> ah oke, via xbmc ?
<the^user> misnix ben jij nou pist op mij
<the^user> nee via een windows machine
<timo^> en hoe heb je die op je Ubuntu gekregen?
<the^user> en deze overgezet naar ubuntu om te bewerken
<Oer> duhhh... via windows met ext-apps geschreven ...
<misnix> the^user, als mensen me ervan beschuldigen dat ik ze in de maling neem terwijl ik ze in mijn eigen tijd probeer te helpen word ik "pissed" ja
<Oer> nu snap ik dat je nooit rechten hebt
<the^user> misnix ik kwam tot deze conclusie door dat de een type /home/ricardo en de andewr zeg ricardi;ricardo dan denk ik van hmm
<Oer> of bedoel je vanuit ubuntu binnengehaald ?
<the^user> via windows pc overgezet toen op mijn mac gezet via mijn mac met netwerkkabel overgezet naar de ubuntu map
<the^user> oww chips ik denk dat ik het alweet
<the^user> /home/ricardoi/complet/jaleesafilms
<the^user> moet er nog een map tussen zetten of maak dat niet uit
<Oer> lijkt me wel ja
<Oer> dus dat is dan ~/complet/jaleesafilms/
<StefandeVries> Altijd leuk, een Aha-erlebnis. :P
<misnix> met chown -R ricardo:ricardo ervoor  ;p
<the^user> thnx misnix
<misnix> is het nu gelukt, the^user ?
<anke> Ik gebruik ububtu 11.04 en mijn webcam wordt opeens door geen enkel programma meer gevonden? hij is nieuw en werkte voorheen prima, las iets via  hulp van cheese dat gstreamer opeens een probleem zou kunnen veroorzaken, ben maar een leek, weet iemand raad?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-07
<pascalwassen> hallo samen
<Herwin> beste mensen hallo
<Herwin> vraagje, als ik filmpjes afspeel met moonlight hapert de film vaak iemand hier ook last mee?
<Herwin> of ligt dit aan het feit dat ik geen videodrivers heb geinstalleerd?
<psydroid> bestaat moonlight nog?
<psydroid> het werkte niet perfect onder ubuntu 10.04, maar onder nieuwere versies van ubuntu kon je het al niet meer gebruiken
<Oer> werkt prima hier, moonlight/silverlight
<Herwin> hallo mensen, ik geef dit in de terminal in hij wil dit niet uitvoeren iemand een idee waarom niet? dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases
<Oer> hoe kom je aan die opdracht?
<Herwin> : I do not know how to handle wget. : I do not know how to handle execstack. : I do not know how to handle libelfg0. : I do not know how to handle dh-modaliases dat geeft ie aan
<Herwin> heb ik van een website om ati videokaart te installeren
<Herwin> http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-problems-with-ati.html
<Oer> er staat nog een rits opdrachten voor die zin die je net plakt.
<Herwin> klopt dat heb ik gedaan is dat wel goed of heb ik iets gedaan wat niet goed is, ik werk nog maar 5 dagen met ubuntu
<szal> Herwin: als je geen bevel invoert, kan ie niets doen
<Oer> die eerste opdracht, is 1 zin
<Oer> sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases
<Herwin> oke, zie ik dacht 2
<szal> Herwin: of, in dit geval heb je 'dkms' als de bevel; ik betwijfel dat je daarmee iets wilde
<Oer> ah, onduidelijk idd
<Herwin> kan ik op deze manier goed ati installeren?
<szal> lijkt me echter als of je deze dingen installeren wilde
<Oer> op die manier build je zelf de ati drivers. dat kan, maar heeft een nadeel, dat je bij elke nieuwe kernel zelf moet builden
<szal> ah ja, Oer heeft 't goed
<Herwin> oke, weet je ik snap er nog niet veel van maar ik probeer ati goed te installeren
<szal> s/goed/juist/
<Oer> de .deb paketten gebruiken uit softwarecentrum voorkomt dit her-builden.
<Herwin> ik zal eens kijken, als je nog tips hebt
<Oer> de rest van die howto kun je wel verder per regel invoeren, die zien er oke uit
<Herwin> dankje, ik had even mijn twijfels bij fakeroot
<trijntje> Herwin: ben je nu alweer met die drivers bezig?
<Herwin> ja, ik heb dat met video kijken online de boel hapert
<Herwin> ik moet ven opnieuw opstarten, kom zo weer terug
<Herwin> hoi ben ik weer
<Herwin> of kan het ook komen daat moonlight niet helmaal goed werkt
<trijntje> Herwin: is het alleen bij moonlight of bij alle films?
<Oer> welke moonlight gebruik je, de 4 beta ?
<Oer> die zou moeten werken, vziw
<Herwin> 3.99.0.3
<Herwin> als ik op flash kijk is het wel lgoed, niet alle sites hebben mogelijkheid om flash te kiezen
<trijntje> Herwin: maar als sommige sites het wel doen zal het wel niet je videokaart zijn of wel?
<Herwin> ik zit dan te denken aan op moment dat versnelling moet komen dat ie dan even hapert
<Herwin> dat de hardwareversnelling niet wordt aangesproken
<trijntje> Herwin: kan je de uitvoer van dit commando plaatsen?
<trijntje> lspci -v | grep VGA
<Herwin> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M71 [Mobility Radeon X2100] (rev ce) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<trijntje> dit is niet de videokaart die je eerder noemde, Radeon HD2300
<Herwin> dat staat wel als stikker op mijn laptop
<trijntje> hmm, vreemd, kan je de uitvoer van het volgende commando hier plaatsen: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<trijntje> sudo lshw -C video
<Herwin> ik hem hen gepost
<trijntje> en ff die link hier plaatsen ;)
<trijntje> het lijkt er op dat hier het probleem goed wordt uitgelegd:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146141
<Herwin> oke ik ga kijken thx tot zover
<trijntje> Herwin: het komt er op neer dat ati die kaart niet meer ondersteunt, dus dat je ook niks aan die catalyst driver hebt
<Herwin> ik kan ook geen oude versie insr
<Herwin> linstalleren
<Herwin> hoe kan ik de flgrx verwijderen van de ati driver die ik nu heb geinstalleerd?
<trijntje> nee, het enige dat je kan doen is een oude versie van ubuntu installeren
<trijntje> geen idee, staat er bij de stappen die je hebt gevolgd om die driver te installeren niet hoe je deze kunt verwijderen?
<Herwin> bedankt Allemaal tot zover, fijne dag verder
<FlipStonE> goeieavond... 12.04 precies nog een beetje bagger :-)
<misnix> is ook pas 12.03 ;-p
<FlipStonE> inderdaad...
<FlipStonE> kan niet anders dan unity2d gebruiken... gewone unity gaat niet, krijg niets van menus...
<FlipStonE> is me wel opgevallen dat dit was nadat ik mijn homepartitie terug ingemount had... dus mss nog ekele bestanden die niet goed meer zijn uit mn 11.10?
<trijntje> werkt al maanden prima bij mij :P
<FlipStonE> nja, fresh install gedaan...
<ricardo__> goeden middag heren en jongvolk
<ricardo__> het raadsel van de mappen die ik niet kon verwijderen is opgelost
<FlipStonE> kon inloggen in unity3d, maar nadat ik mijn home partitie terug in fstab stab en reboote, kon ik niets meer zien van mijn menus...
<trijntje> mss unity purge en reinstall doen?
<ricardo__> misnix, oer trijntje janc StefandeVries  het raadsel is opgelost
<trijntje> mooi zo ricardo__
<ricardo__> wil jij weten hoe ik dat gedaan heb
<trijntje> met het commando dat wij gaven?
<ricardo__> door in te loggen via mijn macbook op mijn ubuntu machine
<ricardo__> en alles te deelete\
<ricardo__> nee die commandos hebben niet gewerkt
<ricardo__> ik heb een forum gelezen waar iemand precies de zelfde ellende had
<ricardo__> ik heb deze mappen via mijn macbook op de ubuntu machine gezet, dus via de zelfde weg alles verwijderd
<Oer> :-)
<trijntje> ja, je kan beter  vanaf ubuntu dingen kopieren
<ricardo__> blijkbaar geeft mac een b eveilging aan deze map die tijdens het verplaatsen wordt mee gecopierd
<ricardo__> trijntje daar geef ik jou helemaal; gelijk in \
<ricardo__> apen kunnen toch niet typen ?
<timo^> dag ricardo__
<ricardo__> hallo timo
<timo^> !#ubuntu-nl
<MwanzoBot> #ubuntu-nl is het Ubuntu-ondersteuningskanaal voor alle Ubuntu-gerelateerde ondersteuningsvragen. Voor alle andere onderwerpen, gebruik dan alstublieft #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, waar dezelfde richtlijnenen gelden. Bedankt!
<timo^> dat dus
<timo^> offtopic in het daarvoor bestemde kanaal ;)
<ricardo__> oww
<ricardo__> noiu dan mopet psydroid wel aangepast worden met zo vreemde quit opmerking
<ricardo__> je kan verwachjten dat er opmerking komen
<trijntje> wattes?
<ricardo__> wat is er trijntje
<trijntje> je laatste 3 berichten zijn niet te begrijpen :P
<ricardo__> hahaha
<ricardo__> timo waarschuwt mij
<ricardo__> of is waarschuwd met een d
<ricardo__> oww timo is gevlucht
<ricardo__> maar ben wel blij met de oplossing
<ricardo__> van het map verhaal
<ricardo__> door de motivatie van hetb ubuntu-nl team ben ik gemotiveerd geraakt om er aan te werken.
<trijntje> ricardo__: dat kan op veel manieren
<ScG^Dedicated> hallo is er misschien iemand die ervaring heeft met AppArmor in 12.04? Ik heb een profile voor Firefox aangemaakt (nog niets aan aangepast alleen aangemaakt) en nu start Firefox niet meer. Of moet ik dit ergens anders vragen? :)
<trijntje> oef, das lastig, werkt het wel op 11.10?
<ScG^Dedicated> geen idee ik ben geupgrade naar 12.04
<ScG^Dedicated> ik las dat er (mogelijk) als default in 12.04 al een firefox profile is en dat levert nu mogelijk een conflict op
<trijntje> is niet alles standaard verboden met apparmor? lijkt me een zinnige standaardinstellnig
<ScG^Dedicated> apparmor zet het standaard in complain mode dacht ik en daarmee kun je een log maken en kijken wat je dan kunt verbieden
<ScG^Dedicated> maja hier zit een linux/ubuntu/apparmor leek dus neem het niet te nauw haha
<trijntje> ik weet het ook niet, heb het er nooit mee gewerkt
<ScG^Dedicated> hoewel ik ufw dan weer heel makkelijk vond in te stellen via de terminal ^^
<ScG^Dedicated> oke toch bedankt :)
<CasW> Jongens, ik heb m'n pidgin gesloopt... Ik zat wat te prutsen, en heb op een gegeven moment iets vreemds gedaan met /usr/lib/purple-2/, die was eerst niet meer leesbaar, en toen heb ik hem verwijderd, Pidgin gepurged en opnieuw geïnstalleerd, maar hij wil maar niet meer goed...
<misnix> goed gedaan CasW :(
<trijntje> CasW: dpkg -L pidgin, kijken of daar nog bestanden van overblijven nadat je het purged?
<CasW> Het is alweer gelukt :D
<CasW> Mensen in #pidgin konden me helpen
<CasW> (Het blijkt dat je libpurple0 moest purgen, libpurple zelf bestaat niet... :P)
<trijntje> mooi dat het gelukt is
<CasW> Zeker :D
<Ron67> iemand verstand van 10.11?
<Oer> nope, wel 11.10
<Ron67> okay even kleine uitleg ubuntu geinstalleerd op aparte partitie naast win 7
<Ron67> alles lijkt goed te zijn gegaan bij opstart keuze win 7 ubuntu en ubuntu start netjes op
<Ron67> alleen heb geen draadloze verbinding ?
<Ron67> kan ook niet scannen naar mijn netwerk ?
<Oer> dat kan, niet alle adapters worden automatisch geinstalleerd.
<Ron67> zijn er pakketen oid
<Oer> welke adapter heb je?
<Ron67> de adapter of kan ik die zoeken ?
<Ron67> euhhhhh 8-))))))) weet ik niet net geboren met ubuntu virus haha
<Oer> is het een usb ding, of ingebouwd ?
<Ron67> ik weet het eerst inlezen etc maar ging zo snel haha
<Ron67> iso vanaf deamon tools
<Ron67> vanaf een iso geinstalleerd op aparte partitie van hd
<Ron67> misschien opnieuw doen vanaf cd of usb stick beter ?
<Oer> nee, je installatie zal wel in orde zijn, maar wireless zul je nog aan de praat moeten krijgen.
<Oer> dus, is het een usb ding, of ingebouwd ?
<Ron67> heb je goede site waar ik dat zelf kan vinden vooordat je mijn informatie bron gaat worden
<Ron67> 8-)
<misnix> google.com ? ;-p
<Ron67> haha okay geen probleem kom er wel uit kwam hier ook viagoogle
<misnix> er komt hier vast wel een antwoord :)
<misnix> heb je al updates geinstalleerd?
<Ron67> heb toch geen verbinding duh ???
<Ron67> haha
<trijntje> Ron67:  beste is internetkabel er in, en dan naar 'extra stuurprogrammas' gaan, en kijken of er drivers zijn.
<misnix> :-)/
<Oer> dan maak je verbinding via draad >> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/geendraadloosinternet of http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ProblemenMetDraadlozeNetwerkkaartenOplossen
<trijntje> (eerst updates idd, wat misnix zegt, je zult toch internet moeten hebben ;))
<Ron67> heb ik maar dat word morgen alvast bedankt moet niet zo snel vragen maar heel erg bedankt voor de snelle reactie iets zegt me dat ik het wel leuk vind dat ubuntu
<misnix> staat ie niet gewoon per ongeluk niwet aan na installatie (als bug)
<Ron67> nope check
<Ron67> thanxx
<misnix> niet dus
<JanC> daemon tools, dat klinkt als een Wubi-installatie?
<Oer> nee, je kan dan een iso mounten en daar vanaf installeren, begrijp ik.
<JanC> binnen Windows ja
<JanC> daemon tools is een freeware (open source?) tool om een iso te mounten onder Windows
<JanC> niet open source dus
<Oer> ow oke, ik dacht stand-alone
<misnix> je gaat toch geen wubi installeren op een aparte partitie lijkt me
<JanC> je weet toch dat mount utilities niet standaard zijn onder Windows hé  ;)
<JanC> misnix: je zou verwonderd zijn hoeveel mensen een Wubi disk image op een afzonderlijke partitie maken  ;)
<misnix> ik ben al verwonderd dat mensen wubi gebruiken
<misnix> het verbaast me nog meer dat mensen wubi bedacht hebben
<misnix> laat staan geimplementeerd
<JanC> er is niks verkeerd met het concept om Ubuntu vanaf een disk image te booten, als je weet wat je doet
<JanC> zo werkt de live-CD ook, tot op zekere hoogte  ;)
<misnix> jaja
<JanC> of zelfs een initrd
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-08
<idefix> wat voor cursussen zijn er allemaal?
<idefix> hallo timo^
<timo^> hoi idefix
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> kan iemand mij helpen met rsync?
<lord4163> hallo?
<MiKa_> wat dan lord4163
<lord4163> oh laat maar
<MiKa_> dat is snel
<lord4163> Wat? :P
<MiKa_> Wat was er dan ?
<lord4163> ik wilde een backup maken met rsync maar dat wil nooit
<MiKa_> Doe ik ook.
<MiKa_> ik doe het via ssh na me server
<lord4163> het wel nooit bij mij, ook deja dup ook waardeloos achja doe het wel via thunar
<MiKa_> Rsync is juist perfect voor een backup, omdat hij niet gewijzigde bestanden overslaat. enzo dus niet iedere keer alles kopieerd
<MiKa_> Wil je het na een andere hd ? of via ssh ?
<lord4163> Wilde het VAN mijn nas NAAR mijn computer
<lord4163> maar gooi mijn externe hdd er wel aan
<MiKa_> ik kan je mijn scripje wel laten zien. misschien kan je daar wat mee
<lord4163> ok
<MiKa_> http://pastebin.com/UQdKVNf3
<MiKa_> Kan misschien allemaal veel mooier maar dit werkt voor mij perfect
<MiKa_> Ook het terug zetten van me home na een nieuwe install
<lord4163> cool ga ik proberen
<MiKa_> suc6 als je vragen heb stel je ze maar, ben alleen niet altijd achter de laptop
<lord4163> heb je ook een synology nas?^^
<MiKa_> ja
<MiKa_> ds107+
<lord4163> ik ook
<MiKa_> ok dan moet het lukken met dit script :)
<lord4163> moet ik geen wachtwoord neerzetten?
<MiKa_> misschien dat je USERNAME=mika in root moet veranderen, ik weet niet of jij via je eigennaam ssh naar je nas of onder root
<MiKa_> nee, wachtwoord vraagt hij als je het scriptje draait.
<lord4163> ok ik zet hem op admin
<MiKa_> Ik heb een hekel aan wachtwoorden in plane text,
<lord4163> ja
<MiKa_> en mijn backup hoef niet automatish
<MiKa_> als je dat wel wil zou je even kijken moeten hoe , kan wel
<Oer> rsync + Grsync, werkt mooi.
<MiKa_> -keygen zou je kunnen doen als je geen ww wil ingeven
<lord4163> ok
<lord4163> bedankt ga eens proberen
 * MiKa_ even google op Grsync
<lord4163> ja vind ik niet zo erg fijn
<MiKa_> Oer, ziet er handig uit
<lord4163> heb ik ook gebruikt maar vind een scriptje eigenlijk makkelijker
<Oer> grsync is de gui voor rsync :-)
<MiKa_> ja zag het
<MiKa_> maar op een nas zonder X is het lastig
<lord4163> ssh -x
<lord4163> ?
<lord4163> dan kan je hem gewoon draaien op je desktop/laptop
<MiKa_> oja werkt dat ? ook zonder dat je X op je nas heb staan ?
<lord4163> ja dacht het wel
<Herwin> beste mensen weet iemand hoe ik weer kan inloggenmet wachtwoord ik heb nu automatisch aanmelden, ik moet nu overal sleutelbossen wachtwoorden geven dat vind ikk ook niet leuk
<lord4163> Druk op je naam in het paneel> Gebruikersaccounts> Ontgrendelen>Automatisch inloggen uitzetten
<lord4163> Wel raar ik hoef niets in te voeren
<Herwin> welk paneel is dat?
<Herwin> ik gebruik nog maar een aantal dgn ubuntu
<lord4163> de menubalk bovenin je scherm als je 11.10 heb
<Herwin> ik heb het gevonden klopt dat het rechtsbovenin dat venster staat?
<lord4163> ja
<Herwin> heb ik nu gedaan thx lord
<FlipStonE> goeiemiddag allen aanwezig :-)
<ScG^Dedicated> o/ FlipStonE
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Als ik een nieuw mobo+ram+processor heb detecteert ubuntu dit toch automatisch?
<lord4163> moet ik dan nog zelf de pae kernel installeren?
<lord4163> of gaat dat allemaal automatisch? :)
<lord4163> moet ff eten nu
<Oer> veel word automatisch gedetecteerd, enig probleem wat je kan krijgen, is als je niet Nouveau gebruikt, dat een videodriver dwars zit.
<Oer> PAE extentie, misschien gebeurt dat auto met update
<Oer> Ik zou her-install doen.
<lord4163> nee gebruik de zelfde videokaart
<lord4163> ati
<lord4163> werkt maar geen 3d
<MiKa_> lord4163, is het nog gelukt met de backup
<lord4163> nee nog niet aan begonnen
<lord4163> kan ik morgen proberen :)
<MiKa_> ok was benieuwd :)
<MiKa_> maar eerst mb las ik
<ShaggyInc> Een EeePC'tje 10" met Atom 280, 1GB geheugen en een GMA4500M grafische kaart. Zal Ubuntu daar lekker op draaien?
<ricardo__> hmmm
<ricardo__> de aangepastye versie voor laptops wel
<ShaggyInc> en dan heb ik wel Unity??
<misnix> vast niet
<misnix> maar weet het niet :)
<ShaggyInc> netbook remix is er toch sowieso niet meer?
<ScG^Dedicated> xubuntu (of kubuntu weet het ook even niet meer :P) gebruit minder geheugen dus ik zou altijd daar voor gaan op zo'n klein ding
<ShaggyInc> en als er 1GB geheugen wordt bijgeprikt? (totaal 2GB)
<ShaggyInc> unity-2 is ook goed
<ShaggyInc> 2d
<ShaggyInc> xubuntu bedoel je
<ShaggyInc> kubuntu is met kde4 en dat vreet geheugen alsof het zoute dropjes zijn
<ScG^Dedicated> wel, ik zou altijd voor een minder veel eisend distro kiezen, het scheelt ook wat op de grafische kaart en cpu volgens mij dus
<ShaggyInc> het is voor mijn vriend, die Win7 Starter gewoon helemaal zat is. Hij is wel technisch aangelegd, maar niet zozeer met computers
<ScG^Dedicated> ahh oke
<ShaggyInc> aangezien dat xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu ed. toch altijd 'ongergeschoven kindjes' zijn, heb ik het liefst dat hij Unity(2D) kan gebruiken
<ScG^Dedicated> dan zou ik inderdaad wel ubuntu aanraden als je het werkend kunt krijgen, ik vind unity namelijk erg gebruiksvriendelijk als je van windows af komt
<ShaggyInc> daarom
<ScG^Dedicated> maar of het soepel draait durf ik niet te garanderen
<ScG^Dedicated> jammer dat je niet met een live cd kunt testen ;)
<ShaggyInc> op dit moment niet
<ScG^Dedicated> misschien op usb ff proberen?
<ScG^Dedicated> of externe cd drive
<ShaggyInc> van 't weekend dan maar ff
<ScG^Dedicated> of ff googlen of er mensen zijn met ervaringe met een eeePC en ubuntu
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-09
<ShaggyInc> zo te lezen lijkt 11.04 wel te werken...
<ShaggyInc> is 12.04 veel zwaarder?
<ScG^Dedicated> ik denk het wel ja maar ik ben maar een newb ^^
<ShaggyInc> is er nu (op dit moment) iemand die hier meer van weet? anders ga ik nu maar slapen
<ShaggyInc> dan kom ik morgen terug
<ShaggyInc> ik wacht 1 seconde
<ShaggyInc> .
<ShaggyInc> ..
<ShaggyInc> ...
<ShaggyInc> (Windows seconde)
<ShaggyInc> maargoed
<ShaggyInc> morgen weer vroeg opstaan
<ShaggyInc> ik ga HUD even vertellen dat ik wil afsluiten :)
<ShaggyInc> Doeii
<ShaggyInc> werkt ook nog :)
<mandje> een iets van 6 jaar oude notebook met celeron/sempron, 1GB, video kaart specs weet ik niet. voornaamste gebruik is internet surfen. welke ubuntu versie is daar meest voor geschikt?
<JapyDooge> dan zou ik kijken naar Xubuntu
<JapyDooge> dat is op basis van de XFCE desktop environment, die is een stuk lichter dan Unity/Gnome/KDE
<JapyDooge> http://xubuntu.org/
<OerHeks> single core, jups
<willem> hoi ik heb een vraagje ik wil graag ubuntu hebben
<willem> maar wie weet hoe ik gnome 3 kan gebruiken in plaats van unity
<CasW> Dat kan je downloaden van http://ubuntu.com/download/
<willem> vind dat lekkerder werken dan unity
<willem> bij image download staat ook gnome bij bedoelen ze daarmee dat ik dat nog kan installen of niet ? want bij install kan ik het nooit ergens instellen
<willem> iemand een idee ?
<CasW> Ik dacht dat het standaard gewoon geïnstalleerd is, en dat je bij het inloggen kan kiezen voor "Gnome" (of zo)
<willem> mhhh naar mijn weten niet ? zal nog is opnieuw installen dan straks
<CasW> Moet je op het tandwieltje klikken.
<commandoline> CasW: dat klopt niet, dat is Unity 2D
<CasW> Oké, dan kan je het gewoon later nog installeren.
<commandoline> klopt :)
<commandoline> dus gewoon de normale cd pakken, daarmee installeren, en dan Gnome 3 na-installeren.
<CasW> Is er nog geen Gubuntu? :P
<commandoline> CasW: waarschijnlijk wel, maar dan is het geen groot project -> werkt het misschien minder op bepaalde punten. (Bijv. installatie)
<commandoline> Gnome 3 installeren na de normale installatie is gewoon de 'officiele' manier :)
<OerHeks> uhum, gnome 3 / unity is al aanwezig in  11.10 ..... willem bedoelt zeker gnome-panel?
<jurry> Goooedenavond!
<jurry> Is er iemand aanwezig die een paar vragen kan beantwoorden.
<jurry> Ik zit nogal... Vast.
<jurry> Hi!
<jurry> *twiddeling tumbs*
<jurry> *zucht*
<commandoline> jurry: vast wel, stel maar gewoon je vraag, dan zie je vanzelf of er iemand antwoord op heeft :)
<jurry> Ah! Okay.
<jurry> Goed. Ik probeer Kubuntu op een AMD athlon xp 2200+ met 512 meg ram en een geforce vga kaart met 64 meg ram te installeren. Installeerd wel maar loopt of vast of boot niet vanaf HDD. Wat zou hier fout kunnen gaan?
<jurry> release is 11.1 btw.
<commandoline> zie je op je scherm een foutmelding tijdens het opstarten?
<jurry> Nee, alleen een knipperende cursor en geen HDD led activiteit.
<jurry> Start livecd zonder problemen. Loopt wel soms vast bij installatie. Nu 4e keer al dat ik een pging doe. Poging 2 ging installatie goed.
<commandoline> hmm, weet je zeker dat de hardware goed is dan? Als iets de eerste keer wel werkt en de tweede keer niet bij dezelfde handeling zou dat wel eens de oorzaak kunnen zijn.
<commandoline> of varieer je wel de hele tijd opties bij het installeren?
<jurry> Geheugen en cd-drive zijn in orde. Processor van iemand gekregen, dusss....
<OerHeks> welke gforce kaart?
<jurry> fx420?
<OerHeks> die zou mogen werken.
<jurry> sorry, mx420
<OerHeks> ow dat is een andere kaart :)
<OerHeks> die heeft de nvidia 96 driver nodig
<jurry> okay, hoe kan ik die installeren zonder te booten?
<OerHeks> ik zit te zoeken, ik weet niet zeker of die driver gaat werken met xorg
<jurry> hij's net weer vast gelopen bij keyboard settings...
<jurry> Hij schiet nu niet in kernel mode
<jurry> reboot.
<jurry> Maar als alle hardware wel naar behoren werkt, zou het gewoon moeten werken?
<jurry> Ik ga eens testen of ik de "try" optie kan benutten. Eventueel HDD.
<OerHeks> boot in veilige mode, houd linker shift vast tijdens boot, dan kom je in het grub menu
<OerHeks> dan updates draaien en zien of het wil werken ?
<jurry> Werkt ook niet, hdd led blijft branden, gaat uit en cursor blijft knipperen...
<jurry> ctrl alt del werkt wel.
<jurry> F8 veroorzaakt reset
<jurry> HDD probleem en processor. Afgeschreven...
<jurry> Still, thanks for the help.
<Herwin> hallo allemaal
<Herwin> weet iemand een oplossing voor mij, ik heb office 2007 op ubuntu gezet, word doet het wel outlook niet kan het vesnter niet openen iemand een idee wat ik kan doen??
<Herwin> weet iemand een oplossing voor mij, ik heb office 2007 op ubuntu gezet, word doet het wel outlook niet kan het vesnter niet openen iemand een idee wat ik kan doen??
<OerHeks> Herwin, heb je de wine database gechecked? en welke foutmelding krijg je?
<Herwin> word werkt goed, als ik outlook open zegt die ket het outlook-venster niet openen
<OerHeks> zie wineHQ >>> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7533 (garbage)
<Herwin> zal eens kijken
<misnix> outlook express komt niet verder dan bronze, ook niks dus
<Herwin> wat ik zo leesm is dat outlook het gewoon niet doet klopt dat?
<OerHeks> ja, wij ook.
<Herwin> word doet het excel ook
<OerHeks> mooi
<Herwin> jammer van outlook werk ik al jaren mee, vind dat fijn en overzichtelijk
<mandje2> xubuntu dus voor een iets van 6 jaar oude notebook met celeron/sempron. thank you. geen kans dat dat een 64bit processor is?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-10
<Guido1> Hoi, ik heb een problem met een windows computer in a windows network. als ik de gedelte mappen vanuit ubuntu wil openen heb ik het zelfde problem. alleen dat ik bij ubuntu zelfs geen netwerk printer kan vinden, lijkt mij
<Herwin> goedemorgen, weet iemand hoe ik op het bureaublad ook snelkoppelingen kan plaasten naar programma's
<noobubuntu> ik zou het niet weten ben net nieuw in ''ubuntu"
<noobubuntu> ik zou graag ook vraag stellen hoe kan ik men dns veranderen  ?
<noobubuntu> werk met ubuntu 11.10
<Herwin> ik werk ook met ubuntu 11.10 ik ben ook net een week mee bezig
<noobubuntu> ik week en half bevalt me wel
<noobubuntu> blijkbaar heb je  bij ubuntu zelfs geen anti virus nodig
<noobubuntu> en zo snel als het werkt zalig zelfs men office pakket (libre office ) was hier al geinstalleert zalig :)
<Herwin> nee zeggen ze wel, ik heb wel windows 7 geintregeerd in ubuntu dat ik toch nog met wat programma's kan blijven werken die onder ubuntu niet draaien
<noobubuntu> virtueel ? of wia wine ?
<Herwin> virtueel
<Herwin> en wine
<noobubuntu> ik ben systeembeheerder van een school (+ 100 pc's ) allemaal windows
<Herwin> veel problemen
<noobubuntu> en wij willen met ons school overstappen binnen ong + - 2 jaar naar linux
<Herwin> oke vandaar dat jij ubuntu bent gaan gebruiken?
<noobubuntu> omdat xp ondersteuning verloopt en we dachten aan ubuntu
<noobubuntu> klopt
<Herwin> kijk aan, het draait goed en voor de normale zaken goed tegebruiken
<noobubuntu> had heel vroeger (ubuntu 4 ? ) al geprobeerd maar dit bevalt me
<Herwin> staat met 10 minuten op je laptop en eigenlijik werkt alles wat je nodig hebt
<noobubuntu> klopt leerlingen doen niets speciaal op onze school draait overal al firefox en libreoffice (meest gebruikte software) en die werken in linux perfect
<noobubuntu> inderdaad en is ook veel goedkoper (server licentie + clients licenties )
<noobubuntu> en dat windows netwerk daar schort heel veel aan
<Herwin> klopt, zo even een nevenvraag, wat heb je voor opleiding nodig ? ik wil ook mijn gaan scholen als systeembeheerder
<noobubuntu> ik heb heel rare opleiding eigenlijk gevolgd (niet de standaard weg ) heb door slechte schoolresultaten in het 3de jaar naar kantoor (bso ) moeten volgen
<noobubuntu> en dan 7 de jaar gedaan en daarna avondschool netwerkbeheer
<Herwin> via welke opleider
<noobubuntu> opleider ?
<Herwin> nti loi ncoi
<Herwin> scheidegger?
<noobubuntu> zal eve site voor je opzoeken (is in belgie )
<Herwin> ken jij wel de codes om in de terminal te werken? ik vind dat nog wel wat lastiger, moet eigenlijk een website vinden dat ze uitleggen wat die codes doen
<noobubuntu> http://www.cvoantwerpen.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=67&Itemid=215
<noobubuntu> ik heb al beetje naar gekeken installeren is (als het al in paket bronnen staat sudo apt-get *
<noobubuntu> en als je bv firefox installt is het sudo apt-get firefox
<noobubuntu> cd is naar mappen gaan
<noobubuntu> sudo nautilus is verkenner achtig ding met root rechten
<Herwin> oke zal eens kijken in het softwarecenter ik ken nog wat uit mijn dos tijd
<Herwin> ik heb nog even gekeken op de site Antweroen is wel heel ver weg voor mij
<Herwin> thx tot zover, fijne dag allemaal
<Herwin> beste mensen is google chrome ook een veilige browser om mee te surfen?
<timo^> zeker hoor
<timo^> alleen je moet niet opkijken als google veel van je weet
<Herwin> welke gebruik jij?
<timo^> Gewoon Firefox, en soms Rekonq (voor KDE)
<Herwin> ik wil 1 browser naast firefox gebruiken heb ik een beter beeld om dat ik websites maak wil nog wel eens verschillen firefox met explorer
<timo^> Dan is Chrome of Chromium (de open versie van Chrome, zonder alle Google zooi) een goede keuze :)
<Herwin> chromium is?
<Herwin> lichte versie van google chrome
<timo^> nein, de open versie van Chrome, zonder alle Google zooi
<Herwin> oke dan weet google niet wat ik doe
<timo^> als je ermee dingen op www.google.com doet wel uiteraard
<timo^> maar de browser stuurt geen info iig nee
<Herwin> heb je een download link toevallig ik zoek op de site maar vind niet geen downloadpagina
<timo^> staat in het softwarecentrum
<Herwin> oke thx
<mandje>  xubuntu dus voor een iets van 6 jaar oude notebook met celeron/sempron. thank you. geen kans dat dat een 64bit processor is?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Geen kans.
<mandje> ok tnx. dan weet ik welke iso ik moet hebben.  :)
<willem> hoi ik heb een groot probleem
<willem> elke keer dat ik ubuntu install gaat hij na ong 3 keer booten
<willem> bij boot er na ¨
<willem> [ok]
<willem> en dan daaronder
<willem> _
<timo^> tik daar eens 'exit' in?
<willem> kan daar niets typen
<willem> heb ik al geprobeerd
<willem> (ik wou startx typen)
<willem> ik heb hem heel de nacht laten pinken (ik dacht mischien updates ofzo )
<willem> het kan geen virus zijn denk ik want is elke keer ik heb hem al 6 keer gereinstallt
<willem> heb jij een idee timo^
<timo^> hm
<timo^> het zou ook een brakke harde schijf kunnen zijn
<timo^> Of brak geheugen
<timo^> draai eens memtest vanaf de live cd, en laat die een nachtje draaien
<timo^> als er fouten zijn (al is het er slechts eentje) moet je geheugen vervangen...
<willem> memtest al gedaan perfect in orde
<timo^> hm
<timo^> dan zou ik als eerste naar de HDD kijken...
<willem> (is net nieuw zelfs dus heb het na in elkaar steken meteen gedaan )
<willem> hd heeft geen kapotte delen ook al naar gekeken (via live usb )
<timo^> hm
<timo^> het kan ook gewoon zijn dat er één stukje hardware niet overweg kan met Ubuntu, en dan hang je...
<willem> dat zou me verbazen heb redelijk standaart set-up
<willem> kijk is
<willem> heb core i5 2500k procesor
<willem> club 36 hd 6870 graka
<willem> eve ram opzoeken w8
<CasW> Probeer hem 's naar recovery op te starten...
<timo^> het kan ook de onboard geluidskaart zijn bijv (om maar wat te noemen)
<CasW> (En als je daar kan kiezen voor "VESA mode" of zo, weten we het probleem ;))
<timo^> Safe X heet dat dacht ik
<willem> okay ik zit nu in windhoos dus kzal doen en dn ben ik terug
<CasW> (Niet-ondersteunde GraKa, of tenminste werkt 'ie niet goed)
<willem> vesa mode he
<CasW> Verminderde grafische mode, zoiets
<willem> okay zal is doen brb
<willem> nope optie staat niet bij recovery
<timo^> eerst 'Mount read/write system' oid kiezen
<willem> ja en dan
<timo^> staat het er als het goed is wel bij?
<willem> staat het achter mount  read /write ?
<willem> of moet ik nog iets doen zeg ineens alles dn kan ik het uitvoeren :)
<timo^> ehmm
<timo^> voor zover ik weet niet :P
<willem> okay welke optie moest ik nu weer nemen ?
<timo^> Mount read/write file system (iets in die trend)
<timo^> en dan failsafe x oid
<willem> okay ik zal is proberen
<mandje> xubuntu iso is iets 710MB. past dat nog op cd?
<mandje> humpf.. een cdrom is standaard 700MB dacht ik. zou het met 'overburning' kunnen proberen.
<CasW> Meestal gaat dat wel goed.
<OerHeks> er is beloofd dat 12.04 op een cd zou passen van 700 mb
<OerHeks> overburning gaat tot 708 mb?
<CasW> Ja, en de ISO is zo'n 704MiB.
<willem> merci voor oplossen probleem
<willem> maar nu heb ik nog een probleem
<willem> ik krijg geen internet meer (met draad
<willem> (ethernet)
<willem> ik heb van moeder bord een gigabyte p67-ds3-b3
<willem>  Realtek RTL8111E chip (10/100/1000 Mbit) ethernet port
<OerHeks> stekker eruit en weer erin, helpt soms
<willemp> zo internet werkt wonderbaarlijk terug
<trijntje> Om de een of andere vage reden kan ik geen nieuwe sneltoets voor 'commando uitvoeren' instellen in oneiric. Kan iemand me daarmee helpen?
<Frits> hoe stel ik een firewall in bij Ubuntu11.10
<Herwin> weet iemand als ik windows 7 virtuall draai als ik daar ook een virusscan op moet zetten?
<Herwin> zeld denk ik van wel
<OerHeks> windows zeurt om een virusscanner, toch?
<jk> Herwin: virussen draaien prima binnen een VM
<Herwin> kunnen die dan ook doorknallen naar ubuntu
<jk> nee, maar stel dat je een schijf of directory deelt, dan kunnen die virussen wel de bestanden op die share aantasten
<OerHeks> niet als je processor execute bit protectie heeft.
<OerHeks> wel in je windows image idd
<trijntje> Herwin: je zou een 'snapshot' kunnen maken en die altijd terugzetten nadat je er mee gewerkt hebt
<OerHeks> schoone snapshot na install is altijd verstandig ja
<Herwin> wat bedoel je met schoone snapshot?
<trijntje> Herwin: het heet geloof ik 'momentopname' in virtualbox
<OerHeks> na installeren van windows, nog voordat je 1 progje hebt geinstalleerd
<Herwin> daar heb ik nu opgeduwd en dat wil zeggen als ik morgen een virus krijg ik daar weer naar terug kan?
<OerHeks> een snapshot is gewoon een copy, die start je dan lekker op.
<OerHeks> of beter, daarvan een copy maken, en met de copy van de snapshot opnieuw starten ( anders heb je geen schoone snapshot meer )
<Herwin> ik heb nu op snapshot gedrukt heeft die dan al backup gemaakt of moet ik nog meer doen?
<OerHeks> kijk maar in je vbox menu
<trijntje> Herwin: let wel op dat je alle bestanden/programma's die je na het maken van de snapshot geinstalleerd hebt kwijt bent
<Herwin> ik heb een snapshot gemaakt, bedankt voor jullie hulp, werken jullie hier ook mee
<OerHeks> ja, als test is vbox wel eens handig.
<OerHeks> ik heb geen 5 pc's waar ik mee kan prutsen :(
<trijntje> Herwin: ik gebruik virtualbox als ik vertalignen in verschillende versies van ubuntu moet testen
<trijntje> ik gebruik zelf geen snapshots
<OerHeks> zodra je met een server wilt gaa
<OerHeks> n prutsen, is een snapshot zeker handig :-D
<Herwin> oke, ik gebruik hem omdat ik een aantal programma's wil gebruiken oom websites te maken die proggies werken niet onder ubuntu
<Herwin> werkt op zich wel redelijk, zijn er nog belangrijke instellingen dat je mij kunt adviseren zodat windows op virtual snel draait maar ubuntu ook stabiel en snel blijft?
<trijntje> ik zou zeggen windows installeren + alle programma's die je nodig hebt, snapshot maken en elke dag dat snapshot terugzetten (en je werk online/in een gedeelde map opslaan)
<OerHeks> genoeg geheugen geven in vbox menu, en genoeg videoram
<trijntje> want windows wordt nogal trager als het lang draait
<Herwin> ik heb 4 gig de helft goed?
<OerHeks> er zit een groene streep, ga daar niet overheen
<Herwin> oke bedankt
<Devedse> Hallo, ik heb een probleem met een laptop die niet meer opstart onder windows, ook als ik de HD in een pc met windows hang wordt deze compleet niet meer gezien. Vandaar dus even aan een computer met ubuntu gehangen. Hij ziet nu de tweede partitie wel. Echter mijn probleem is als ik de eerste partitie probeer te mounten met "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/schijfje" krijg ik de foutmelding dat de ntfs inconsistent is en dat ik checkdisk
<Devedse> doen op windows, dit kan alleen niet omdat hij hem dus onder windows niet ziet. Iemand enig idee of ik checkdisk ook via linux kan doen?
<Herwin> hier ben ik weer, even een vraag ik heb office 2007 met wine geinstalleerd nu wil ik hem met wine verwijderen dit gaat niet iemand een suggesteie?
<OerHeks> voor linux is er een fsck voor ext2/3/4, voor windows zul je dan UBcd ofzo moeten gebruiken.
<Devedse> OerHeks, even kijken wat de UBcd is
<OerHeks> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<OerHeks> die kan mbr/partities etc analyseren en fixen
<Devedse> Ah
<Devedse> Ik zal eens even kijken
<OerHeks> Herwin, gewoon ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files wissen, o.i.d. ( * ik gebruik geen wine, dus kan niet meekijken)
<Herwin> oke zo makkelijk gaat dat
<chetec2> hoe kom ik aan ubuntu cd's??? ivm ubuntu steunpunt ben
<lg188> hoe kan ik een directory schrijbaar maken voor alle gebruikers ?
<lg188> schrijfbaar*
<OerHeks> hoe 'alle gebruikers'?
<OerHeks> alle gebruikers van je pc, of via een netwerkshare ?
<lg188> OerHeks: van de pc
<lg188> en de 757 heeft t opgelost maar weet niet als dat een goeie oplossing is
<lg188> chmod 757*
<OerHeks> ik zou liever een apparte partitie maken.
<lg188> 't punt is dat ik de enige gebruiker ben
<OerHeks> eh?
<OerHeks> maak dan een 2e gebruiker aan om te testen?
<lg188> root vs mijn account
<lg188> en kon dan niet via sftp op in die map zette
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee waar je het over hebt.
<OerHeks> ik ben weg.
<lg188> als root maakte ik  een dir aan perongelijk, - ok, is opgelost anyway
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-11
<lg188> ik vraag me af, staat op een CAT5 kabel ergens als die cross-over is en hoe?
<Sjimmie> kan je zien aan de kleurtjes
<Sjimmie> in de stekker
<timo^> voedingsstekker?
<Xano> Ik wil Ubuntu met mijn Harmony 700 bedienen. Ik heb zojuist mijn HP MCE IR receiver er aan gehangen en XBMC reageert netjes op de meeste knoppen. Enkele knoppen doen het echter niet, dus die wil ik instellen via LIRC, zoals elke manual mij vertelt. LIRC is echter nergens te vinden, terwijl de machine blijkbaar wél op de remote reageert. Hoe zit dit?
<OerHeks> ik zie de 700 er niet bijstaan op http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/logitech/
<Xano> OerHeks: Dat zijn kant en klare config files?
<Xano> Maar punt nu is dat Ubuntu vrolijk op de remote reageert, maar blijkbaar zonder LIRC installed
<OerHeks> ja, dat dcht ik wel.
<OerHeks> ah zo, misschien is lirc wel automatisch geinstalleerd doordat je hem hebt aangesloten, althans de meest voorkomende toetsinput
<Xano> Ik kan lirc nergens vinden
<Xano> "which lircd" moet dan toch wat opleveren?
<OerHeks> hmm, nee
<OerHeks> Test to see if it's working run:   irw  and try pressing buttons in your remote control, you should see something like this:
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LircHowto
<Xano> OerHeks: Ergens in /usr/bin staat een irw, maar geen idee hoe ik die execute. Krijg telkens "No such file or directory"
<OerHeks> Ik heb geen idee wat er mis is :(
<psydroid> [16:40] (psydroid) heeft iemand hier enig idee hoe de belastingsoftware onder ubuntu aan de praat te krijgen is
<psydroid> [16:40] (psydroid) ik vraag me af wat er ontbreekt in een standaardinstallatie
<psydroid> ontopic voor dit kanaal
<timo^> psydroid: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/tips-trucs/belastingaangifte-over-2011-%28nederland%29/
<OerHeks> hier werkt het prima, psydroid , alleen de 1e keer opstartten kan erg lang duren >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/BelastingDienst & zie forum http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/tips-trucs/belastingaangifte-over-2011-(nederland)/msg804847/
<OerHeks> plus het venster kan verkleind worden weer gegeven, vergroot deze gewoon maximaal
<Xano> Dat werkt voor particulieren nog steeds niet met een webinterface?
<Xano> hmmz
<OerHeks> Dat weet ik niet precies, mogenlijk dat dat door diginotar-troep komt
 * Xano is lirc officieel zat
<psydroid> timo^ en Oerheks, bedankt voor de links
<psydroid> in nieuwere Ubuntu versies ontbreekt er blijkbaar iets waardoor het niet meer automatisch werkt
<eddy> Ik heb Xfce geinstaleerd, maar ik log automatisch in en mijn pc blokeert steeds wat kan ik doen?
<eddy> ik kan mij dus niet afmelden om unity te kiezen
<eddy> iemand?
<trijntje> geduld is een schone zaak
<Guest0553> hey
<Herwin> hallo allemaal, hoe kan ik thema installeren op ubuntu 11.10?
<timo^> een thema downloaden, die naar /usr/share/themes kopiëren, dan met gnome-tweak-tool het gtk+ theme veranderen
<OerHeks> volgens mij kan je de <theme>.tar.gz gewoon naar 'uiterlijk' slepne
<CasW> Volgens mij ook, vroeger in ieder geval wel.
<Herwin> is dat een map uiterlijk?
<CasW> Dat is een programma.
<OerHeks> tiep in dash 'theme' en dan verschijnt uiterlijk
<Herwin> heb ik dan kan ik tar.gz file erin slepen.?
<OerHeks> mits het een gtk3 theme is, voor 11.10 *
<Herwin> gtk2 bij
<Herwin> staat gtk2 bij, die werkt dus niet, begrijp ik
<OerHeks> misschien niet.
<Herwin> ok
<Herwin> hoe vind ik advance settings in ubuntu 11.10?
<OerHeks> gewoon in dash tiepen ?
<Herwin> ik krijg geen thema erin ik heb al meerdere websites bekeken hoe werkt niet
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-04
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<glenn> hoe kan ik een gedeelde printer installeren in windows die aan een ubuntu hangtµ
<glenn> hi
<lordzett> lo ppl
<OerHeks> 'grep' is 40 jaar > "Happy belated 40th birthday to grep command, which was originally written March 3rd, 1973 by Ken Thompson"
<CasW> 'grep' is precies 22 jaar jonger dan ik ben.
<OerHeks> Gefeliciteerd CasW :-D
<CasW> Dank
<CasW> :)
 * OerHeks grep CasW en geeft hem een appeltaart
 * CasW grep grep en geeft hem een helft van die appeltaart
<JanC> en Ken Thompson vierde exact een maand geleden ook nog eens z'n 70e verjaardag  ☺
<NoirX> hoi
<OerHeks> Mir
<OerHeks> dag NoirX
<NoirX> OerHeks :)
<NoirX> OerHeks ken je een goede c++ boek voor beginners
<NoirX> ik ben zo blij om te stappen van c naar c++
<OerHeks> dit doorwerken, kost een paar maanden http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/
<NoirX> ok bedankt
<NoirX> OerHeks is het noodzaaklijk om c goed te kennen om c++ te beheren
<OerHeks> Dat weet ik niet, ik ken geen C
<NoirX> ok
<OerHeks> C is meer zelf doen, en C++ heb je heel veel vriendjes
<NoirX> c++ is een up set of c, in c is de expressie c++ gelijk aan c= c+ 1, verhoging, met opject oriented programming
<OerHeks> Een goede IDE is ook handig
<OerHeks>  Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<CasW> C++ wordt niet voor niets heel vaak geschreven als C/C++; het lijkt zo erg op elkaar, dat je, als je C kent, C++ eigenlijk ook al wel kent en (nog meer) andersom
<NoirX> ik ben gek op c, want het is bes. systemen programmeertaal, linux meer dan 90% is geschreven in c, zelf unix en windows, raar te geloven maar waar de meeste werk van windows 7 is geschreven in c
<CasW> Zoek de leuke extraatjes van C++ op en je bent klaar ;-)
<NoirX> c is een elite taal maar ik verlaat het naar c++ wegens toekomst, kans op arbeidmarkt
<CasW> In mijn beleving bestaat er niet zoiets als een 'elite taal', iedere taal heeft wel zijn eigen voordelen, het is waar je het voor gebruikt wat vaak telt
<NoirX> CasW je hebt gelijk c lijkt veel op c, dat merk ik al in de toturial'
<NoirX> CasW als het op snelheid en effetientie gaat is c superior, anders waarom worden top os's nog geschreven in heel oud taal
<CasW> NoirX: Tsja, ik vraag het me af eigenlijk ;-) C++ is veelal nieuwer, heeft een aantal dingen waardoor het heel goed sneller zou kunnen zijn ;-) Maar wil je het écht efficiënt, dan moet je eigenlijk perfect assembly moeten schrijven, inclusief alle optimalisaties en zo die doorgevoerd kunnen worden en die de compilers van C en C++ wel kennen
<CasW> =onmogelijk
<NoirX> CasW maar ik ben eens met je ,elke taal is goed in sommige problemen
<NoirX> :)
<NoirX> een van de redenen waarom systemen ontwikkelaars c gebruiken is dat het low level is als high level, zo dicht bij hardware en portable
<CasW> Net als bij C++, for that matter
<NoirX> maar ik weet c heeft makkelijk syntax maar kan zo moeilijk te begrijpen zijn , vooral om pointers
<CasW> Ikzelf gebruik vaak Python voor de 13-in-een-dozijn-problemen, dat is een lekker high-level, simpele taal, kan je snel mee schrijven, en C++ voor als ik performance nodig heb
<NoirX> mooi man
<OerHeks> python editie 6 is pas uit, http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<CasW> (Nu moet ik eerlijk toegeven dat ik niet zo heel vaak 'performance nodig heb', of zo veel dat ik ervan in C++ ga schrijven)
<NoirX> ik studeer lpi 1, en daar ontmoette ik bash scripting, dat zo leuk is, daardoor kreeg ik interesse in c++
<StefandeVries> Die twee zijn nogal verschillend.
<StefandeVries> Al zweer ik ook bij C++.
<NoirX> StefandeVries als je bash en c++ bedoelt, ben ik eens met je, ze zijn verschillend, maar met beide kun je programmeren
<StefandeVries> Op een heel ander niveau. :)
<NoirX> StefandeVries in bash scripting gebruik je zelfde dingens in c++ , als while, until, for, case noem maar op
<NoirX> dat bedoelde ik
<StefandeVries> Ik doelde op het user level.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-05
<lordievader> Goede middag
<Mescaline> Hoi iedereen, sinds vrijdag heb ik Ubuntu 12.04 geinstalleerd op mijn pc maar nu heb ik opstartproblemen, ik had ze wel eens eerder met eerdere versies maar dat was met een paar keer proberen ook opgelost. Laatst moest ik de pc wel 50x restarten eer dat ubuntu pas helemaal opwas gestart?
<lordievader> Mescaline: Kun je iets meer info geven? Blijft hij ergens bij hangen?
<Mescaline> Hij blijft hangen net voor dat het ubuntu logo in beeld zou moeten komen, in plaats daarvan zie ik alleen een zwartscherm met een witstreepje linksbovenin. De computer laad wel maar stopt dan gewoon.
<lordievader> Mescaline: Kun je nog in de recovery console komen?
<Mescaline> Dat heb ik geprobeert en die stopt ook met laden. Dat is toch de recovery die bij het ubuntu menu staat?
 * OerHeks denkt 'nomodeset' 
 * Timo denkt aan het weghalen van 'quietsplash' zodat we de fout kunnen determineren
<Mescaline> nomodeset zou inderdaad goed kunnen, aangezien het altijd net voor het grafische gedeelte is
<Mescaline> Is acpi_osi= invoeren in de terminal dan genoeg? ( heb even verder gekeken op google)
<OerHeks> Ik weet niet war je dat leest, acpi.power_nocheck=1 OR acpi_osi=linux of nomodeset zou kunnen helpen.
<Mescaline> Dat las ik op deze link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 nomodeset moet ik veranderen in de grub file of niet? Mijn kennis gaat niet superver.
<OerHeks> ja, houd shift vast tijdens boot, dan opent grub menu, 'e'  voor edit
<OerHeks> engelse uitleg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Mescaline> Dat is inderdaad de zelfde link ;) Hoop dat het werkt bedankt voor de hulp zover.
<OerHeks> succes
<Mescaline> Het is niet gelukt, me pc start weer niet op ( zit nu op me laptop)
<lordzett> lo
<trijntje> goede avond allen
<Timo> Dag trijntje :)
<Mescaline> @Oerheks misschien nog andere ideeen?
<Mescaline> Computer stopt nog steeds onder het laden van ubuntu (net voor het grafische gedeelte) en nomodeset heeft geen verandering gemaakt. Nog meer mogelijkheden die ik kan uitvoeren?
<trijntje> Mescaline: kan je de boot regel nog een keer aanpassen?
<trijntje> nu in plaats van 'quiet splash' 'verbose'
<Mescaline> Oke, momentje
<trijntje> misschien krijgen we dan wat meer informatie over wat er mis is
<Mescaline> Het vreemde is dat na een keer of 20 restarts hij het wel doet
<Mescaline> Adding 4192252k swap on /dev/sda5. Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4192252k
<Mescaline> dit is de laatste regel
<trijntje> dat ziet er niet uit als een fout
<trijntje> wat als je op enter drukt?
<Mescaline> dan gebeurd er niks
<trijntje> en pijltje omhoog/omlaag?
<Mescaline> ook niks
<trijntje> hmm, dit is wel lastig op te lossen
<trijntje> heb je al de laatste versie van ubuntu geprobeerd? 12.10?
<Mescaline> die upgrade was de reden dat ik terug ben gegaan naar 12.04 ;)
<Mescaline> had het bij 11.10 ook wel eens maar niet zo extreem
<trijntje> wat dan?
<Mescaline> had daar het zelfde probleem maar dacht toen dat het kwam om ik 11.10 2x had geupgrade
<Mescaline> omdat*
<trijntje> het enige dat ik kan bedenken is 12.10 of zelfs 13.04 vers installeren, en kijken of het probleem daar ook voorkomt
<Mescaline> 12.04 was ook een verse install, maar kan dan beter even wachten op 13.04 denk ik?
<Mescaline> tot die tijd kan ik me pc misschien in de standby stand zetten.
<trijntje> Mescaline: dat is een goede workaround, als de slaapstand werkt iig
<Mescaline> nu na 10x is tie weer opgestart haha, raar systeem ;)
<Mescaline> hopen dat dat geen problemen geeft inderdaad
<lordievader> Even een duit in het zakje die nergens echt op gebaseerd is, heb je het ram wel eens gecontroleerd op fouten?
<Mescaline> Heb een geheugentest gedaan bij het menu van ubuntu
<Mescaline> die gaf geen fouten aan
<lordievader> Oke, mooi, is dat het in iedergeval niet ;)
<Mescaline> en de hardeschijf lijkt me ook sterk aangezien ik er verder geen problemen mee heb?
<lordzett> ook koud die mem test gedaan?
<Mescaline> koud? je bedoelt na dat de computer een tijd uitgeweest is?
<trijntje> Mescaline: als je in de Dash op 'disk' zoekt zie je een programma om de gezondheid van de harddisk to controleren
<Mescaline> schijf is gezond staat er ;)
<lordievader> trijntje: Hoe heet dat programma? Heb geen Ubuntu namelijk en ben wel benieuwd.
<trijntje> lordievader: disk utility geloof ik, of gnome-disk-utility
<lordzett> Mescaline, ja want stel dat het toch het geheugen niet lekker werkt wanneer het koud is en na een tijdje warm is wel goed doet
<lordievader> trijntje: Kan het gnome-disks zijn toevallig?
<Mescaline> oke, die test voer ik binnenkort nog wel uit ;)
<Mescaline> bedankt voor jullie hulp tot zover, ben binnenkort weer terug
<lordievader> trijntje: Hmm, package van gnome-disks heet geloof ik gnome-disk-utility, dank ;)
<trijntje> succes Mescaline
<Mescaline> Thanks! ;)
<marsje_> hoi
<marsje_> iemand al het belastingaangifteprogramma van dit jaar gebruikt?
<marsje_> ik heb een probleempje met de fonts
<lepje> Nee nog niet
<lepje> is het alweer zo ver dan
<marsje_> helaas wel
<marsje_> maar probleem is al opgelost....
<marsje_> sudo aptitude install xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi
<marsje_> en dan.... uitloggen en weer inloggen
<marsje_> dat laatste was de truuk
<lepje> ahh
<lepje> nou moet ik eerdaags ook maar weer eens kijken dr naar
<marsje_> altijd leuk...
<lepje> nee
<lepje> nog geen zin
<lepje> Is dat automatisch invullen er ook al dan?
<marsje_> vanaf 1 maart
<lepje> oke
<lepje> Dan word het zeker tijd voor me
<lepje> morgen avond maar even
<marsje_> maar ja, je moet alles toch controleren en/of aanvullen
<lepje> ja
<lepje> maar helpt altijd wel
<lepje> en ze hebben toch de meeste gegevens al van je
<marsje_> klopt
<OerHeks> marsje_, misschien handg om te melden/bevestigen >> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/tips-trucs/belastingaangifte-over-2011-(nederland)/75/
<marsje_> OerHeks: oh, daar staat een andere oplossing
<marsje_> ze hebben het over de microsoft core fonts
<marsje_> misschien ddat dat ook werkt
<OerHeks> Ja, die zou je bij restricted extra's moeten krijgen
<OerHeks> wingdings?
<marsje_> pas ooit een keer geinstalleerd, maar daarna kreeg op op websites allemala de verkeerde fonts
<marsje_> valt niet mee om linux er in alle gevallen goed uit te laten zien, qua font/resolutie
<marsje_> nu net overgeschakeld naar mint en dat bevalt tot nu toe wel
<lepje> Ik werk meestal niet grafisch
<lepje> vind de console het fijnste
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-06
<Dykam> Hmm..., niet helemaal voor ubuntu... maar het lukt me niet om met mysql workbench over ssh met een server te verbinden.  De SSH verbinding wordt prima opgezet, ingelogd ook, maar daarna een vage fout.
<Dykam> Ik zoek vooral de mysql logs
<marsje_> Dykam: misschien kun je vertellen wat de betreffende vage fout precies is?
<Dykam> http://puu.sh/2cM2W/9aed1b0dee
<Dykam> En dan vooral ¨lost connection ...¨
<Dykam> Ik heb het ook al geprobeerd door 3306 lokaal te forwarden
<Dykam> krijg dan eigenlijk hetzelfde
<marsje_> je forward port 3306 via ssh?
<Dykam> Zowel als ik het Workbench zelf laat doen, of als ik het zelf doe, hetzelfde resultaat
<marsje_> wat als je telnet <host> 3306 doet?
<Dykam> Naja, hots is altijd localhost. maar ik zal even kijken
<Dykam> oh, telnet staat uit
<marsje_> heb je het over windows?
<marsje_> of wat?
<Dykam> Ik werk vanuit windows, en ik probeer te verbinden met mysql op een ubuntu host
<marsje_> ah
<Dykam> Wat via SSH moet
<Dykam> ik gebruik daar putty voor, maar workbench heeft ook ingebouwde SSH ondersteuning. Wat overigens werkt
<marsje_> als je op ubuntu telnet localhost 3306 doet?
<Dykam> Het SSH gedeelte dan
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> mysqladmin kan perfect verbinden met de database overigens
<Dykam> *phpmyadmin
<Dykam> hmm, connection refused
<marsje_> op localhost?
<Dykam> ja
<marsje_> dan zou ik je mysqld config een checken
<marsje_> want dan luistert hij gewoon niet
<marsje_> lijktme
<Dykam> waarom doet phpmyadmin het prima dan?
<Dykam> en mysql -h localhost werkt ook prima
<marsje_> misschien heeft die een andere manier op met mysql te praten?
<marsje_> misschien eens kijken op welk IP adres mysql luistert...
<marsje_> 127.0.0.1 of 10.0.. of 192.168... of extern adres?
<Dykam> niks gespecifieerd, standaard instellingen
<Dykam> waar kan ik het vinden?
<marsje_> netstat -l
<marsje_> netstat -ln|grep 3306
<Dykam> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.102:3306      0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<marsje_> doe eens telnet 192.168.1.102 3306
<Dykam> dat werkt
<marsje_> ok mooi
<marsje_> zoek ff in de handleiding hoe je mysql kan laten luisteren op alle adressen
<Dykam> apart
<Dykam> maar dat werkt idd
<marsje_> waarschijnlijk moetje dan ergens 0.0.0.0 invullen
<Dykam> nu nog een access denied
<Dykam> omdat het niet van localhost komt
<Dykam> eh
<Dykam> apart
<marsje_> je zit warm
<marsje_> maar 127.0.0.1 != 192.168.0.102
<Dykam> ja precies
<marsje_> dus als je dat oplost, dan is de rest mysql rechten gedoe
<Dykam> | GRANT PROXY ON ''@'' TO 'root'@'localhost' WITH GRANT OPTION
<marsje_> ik laat je nu ff alleen met de manual
<marsje_> en ga pitten
<Dykam> Enig idee waar je luister adres kan vinden?
<Dykam> Ok
<Dykam> Naja, komt morgen wel, iig bedankt
<marsje_> mysql docs
<marsje_> :)
<marsje_> doei!
<stevie> Hallo, kan ik hier een vraag stellen?
<StefandeVries> Nou vooruit dan.
<stevie> Dank u, very much.
<lordievader> stevie: Dat kan! Ik hoop dat wij jou ook een antwoord kunnen geven ;)
<stevie> Dat hoop ik ook. maar alvast dank
<stevie> Ik heb twee dagen geleden ubuntu 12.10 proberen te installeren als dual boot naast mijn w7. Echter na de reboot start alleen, dus automatisch w7 op en heb ik geen keuze scherm tussen ubuntu of windows?
<lordievader> stevie: Hoe heb je Ubuntu geprobeerd te installeren?
<stevie> Op een tweede HDD. W7 staat op een SSD en ik had bij de installatie alleen de keuze uit de HDD. Waarom snap ik ook niet, er is nog ruimte op de SDD.
<lordievader> stevie: Ik heb geen ervaring met SSD's, dus dat kan ik je niet vertellen. Wat waarschijnlijk je probleem is: grub (de bootloader) staat niet op de SSD.
<stevie> Zoiets heb ik ook al gelezen, maar ik snap daar eigenlijk niet veel (lees niets) van.
<NoirX> hoi
<lordievader> stevie: Heb je toevallig een 2de pc? Dan loop ik je er wel door-heen. Lees in ieder geval: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lordievader> Hey NoirX
<NoirX> hey lordievader
<stevie> In de bios kan ik nl. ook de SSD niet kiezen in de boot volgorde. Alleen de HDD en een optisch station.
<lordievader> stevie: Dat is raar, je weet zeker dat je naar de SSD boot?
<lordievader> Staat deze er trouwens niet gewoon als een normale harde-schijf tussen?
<stevie> Ja, weet ik zeker.
<stevie> Ja, via F8 staat ie daar wel, maar ik kan deze niet veranderen?
<lordievader> stevie: F8 is mobo/bios specifiek. Is dat het boot menu? Kijk even in de opstart volgorde van de bios settings.
<stevie> Als ik via F8 uitkom in bootmenu, en dan de P2 (HDD) aanklik, dan enter, dan start toch weer gewoon windows7 op P1 (SSD) (OCZ)
<lordievader> stevie: Dat is wel zeer vreemd. Maargoed, naar welke schijf boot hij normaal gesproken?
<stevie> Naar de SSD. Daar staat vanaf begin w7 op.
<lordievader> stevie: Ok, heb je een tweede pc? (een andere pc dan die in kwestie?)
<stevie> Was al bezig om de chat daarop voort te zetten. Moment, die is een beetje langzamer.
<stevie_> Hallo lordievader, is u daar?
<lordievader> stevie: Jups, still here. Start de pc (met ssd) op met een live-cd/usb.
<stevie_> de live cd van ubuntu?
<lordievader> stevie: Ja.
<stevie_> oke, ben ik aan het doen. Ik moet alleen ieder keer van de ene naar de andere kant. duurt ff. sorry
<lordievader> stevie: Hehehe, neem je tijd.
<stevie_> zal al weer in de bios moeten, want hij start meteen weer met windows, of ff de ander drive proberen.
<lordievader> stevie: Dit keer van de cd drive (of usb drive) booten he, niet de hds/sdd
<stevie_> Nee, weet wat je bedoelt, maar zoals het er nu uitziet moet ik dit veranderen, want hij start weer op vanaf de SSD
<lordievader> Leuke ssd heb jij :P
<stevie_> ik ben nu in de bios (asus EFI bios). Daar zie ik onderaan staan: boot priority: BD-drive (met efi erin geschreven), dan HDD, dan DVD-drive. Dus geen SSD.
<stevie_> Ga nu weer proberen.
<lordievader> SUcces!
<stevie_> Dank u. Yes, zie nu iets wat GEEN windows is.
<lordievader> Hehe
<stevie_> Idd, hèhè. 4 opties; proberen, zonder installatie, installeren, OEM installatie en check disc.
<lordievader> Proberen zonder installatie.
<stevie_> oke, ga ik doen.
<stevie_> Ben in Ubuntu scherm
<lordievader> Define Ubuntu scherm, Unity?
<stevie_> Dat paarse met de naam ubuntu en de puntjes. Maar hij is al verder.Meerkleurig scherm.
<stevie_> Nu staan er links ook allemaal icoontjes.
<stevie_> ubuntu desktop
<lordievader> stevie_: Oke mooi zo, maak een internet verbinding, is handig voor later en open een terminal :)
<stevie_> wat bedoel je met een terminal openen?
<lordievader> stevie_: Open de dash (hoofdmenu) en zoek naar terminal. Command-line komt het op neer.
<stevie> hallo lordievader, misschien is u er nog? I hope so.
<lordievader> Welkom terug stevie, ik ga niet zo snel weg hier hoor :P Heb je de terminal al geopend?
<stevie> denk het wel. linksboven een scherm met: ubuntu@ubuntu~$
<StefandeVries> Dat is 'm. :0
<stevie> Oke, thanks.
<lordievader> stevie: Mooi :) Zou je de output van het commando "sudo fdisk -l" willen posten op paste.ubuntu.com. (Commando zonder "" intikken)
<stevie> Sorry, hier snap ik niks van. Moet ik op een internetpagina gaan?
<lordievader> stevie: Eerst het commando uitvoeren, deze geeft wat output. En daarna, inderdaad, je browser openen naar http://paste.ubuntu.com/ gaan de ouput daarin plakken en uploaden, en mij de link geven.
<stevie> of moet ik in die terminal dit invoeren, of zoiets.
<stevie> Moment ff, proberen.
<lordievader> stevie: In de terminal voer je het commando uit, inderdaad.
<stevie> moet ik dit commando achter "ubuntu@ubuntu: ~$" of moet ik die tekst eerst weghalen.
<stevie> en is het een l of een 1
<stevie> lijkt op een l, of beter -l
<lordievader> stevie: Een kleine  L
<stevie> oke, maar moet ik alle aanwezige tekst weghalen, en zo ja, hoe doe je dat?
<lordievader> stevie: Die tekst die er al in staat kan je trouwens niet weghalen.
<stevie> Nee, dat kreeg ik al niet voor elkaar. dus gewoon erachter tikken en dan enter-
<lordievader> stevie: Jup, en die output op paste.ubuntu.com plakken.
<stevie> Hoe kan ik de output daar plakken. Maw, hoe selecteer ik dat allemaal. Ik heb nu output.
<stevie> is gelukt, maar hoe nu verder. moet ik nog iets invullen.
<stevie> uploaden door op de knop ´paste´ te klikken?
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<StefandeVries> :)
<stevie> Dat heb ik nu gedaan, maar lordievader vraagt om een link; is dat deze: paste.ubuntu.com/5591342/
<stevie> Ja, sorry voor mijn onwetendheid. Ken niks van ubuntu, vandaar, maar zou het wel willen leren.
<StefandeVries> Dat is 'm ja.:)
<lordievader> stevie: Dank, het klopt dat je een drive van 90Gb hebt, de ssd zo te zien. En 2de hdd, van 1Tb. Met 2 ntfs partities en 2 linux partities.
<lordievader> stevie: Geen probleem, eens moet de eerste keer zijn, daarom wil ik ook dat je de terminal gebruikt. Na een tijdje zal je merken dat de terminal zalig is :)
<stevie> Dat laatste, van die 2 ntfs partities en 2 linux partities, dat zal wel. I don't know.
<lordievader> stevie: Zijn die 2 ntfs partities data partities of iets dergelijks?
<stevie> Ik heb de HDD van 1 TB volgens mij opgedeelt in twee partities, 1 voor data, 1 voor linux. Verder weet ik het niet.
<lordievader> stevie: Ach ja, maakt ook verder niet uit. Was gewoon nieuwsgierig.
<stevie> o, oke, dat kan en mag.
<lordievader> stevie: Om grub te installeren doe je het volgende: Weer in de terminal voer je het commando "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb" uit.
<stevie> Staat er een spatie achter "install"?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<stevie> En moet ik de vorige output wissen, op de een of andere manier?
<lordievader> stevie: Nope.
<stevie> dus gewoon weer verder intikken?
<lordievader> stevie: Op je vraag of het gewist moet worden, er staat inderdaad een spatie tussen instal en//dev
<stevie> ik krijg het volgende:  Path '/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation impossible. Aborting
<lordievader> stevie: Ah dat probleem had ik gister/eergister ook :P
<stevie> Da's dan niet zo moi, maar hoe nu verder.....
<lordievader> stevie: Even het commando opzoeken... weet het nog ongeveer....
<stevie> Oke, bedankt, ik wacht ff rustig af. Ga ff wat drinken halen. monument.
<lordievader> stevie: Ik heb het al gevonden ;)
<stevie> oke, thnx.
<lordievader> stevie: Eerst mounten we je root drive (/dev/sdb5): sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<stevie> dit weer intikken in de terminal?
<lordievader> stevie: Je begint het te leren ;)
<lordievader> stevie: Dit commando geeft geen output, het volgende commando wel, zou je deze kunnen pastebinnen: "ls /mnt"
<stevie> heb ik gedaan, en idd niets.
<stevie> Wat bedoel je met pastebinnen: ls /mnt
<lordievader> stevie: Output van dat commando op paste.ubuntu.com plaatsen. Net zoals je met de output van fdisk -l hebt gedaan.
<stevie> dus van het commando: "ls /mnt"?
<lordievader> Bedenk me net dat de bootloader naar /dev/sda moet en niet naar /dev/sdb. Ergens wel goed dat hij een error gaf :P
<lordievader> stevie: Ja inderdaad.
<lordievader> stevie: Als je een permissie error krijgt, dan "sudo ls /mnt"
<stevie> oke
<stevie> paste.ubuntu.com/5591410/
<lordievader> stevie: Je bent niet van plan die hardeschijf (niet de ssd) eruit te halen, toch?
<stevie> Nee, hoezo...
<stevie> Is nieuw, na ja, jaartje oud. Zelf in elkaar geflanst, de pc. Dat dan weer wel.
<lordievader> stevie: Grub vind het niet fijn als hij zijn boot bestanden niet kan vinden. Je wilt namelijk grub op /dev/sda hebben, maar /boot staat op /dev/sdb.
<stevie> ???????
<lordievader> stevie: Dit niet kunnen vinden gebreurd alleen als je /dev/sdb (de HDD) eruit haalt hoor.
<stevie> waar staat dev. door: device? en sda - sdb?
<lordievader> stevie: Weet je in iedergeval waar het aan zou kunnen liggen als grub begint te zeuren.
<stevie> Nou ik hoop dat GRUB niet gaat zeuren.....en dat ik straks gewoon een dual-boot systeem heb....snappie.
<lordievader> stevie: /dev is een virtueel filesystem, deze word door de kernel aangemaakt op met apparaten op je pc te kunnen praten. /dev/sda is bijvoorbeeld je eerste hardeschijf.
<lordievader> stevie: Tuurlijk dat is de bedoeling.
<stevie> gelukkig.....
<stevie> Misschien wil ik op termijn er nog een HDD, hetzij SSD bij zetten, maar dat zal wel geen probleem zijn, toch.
<lordievader> stevie: Nou goed om grub te installeren doe je het volgende: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<lordievader> stevie: Lijkt mij niet. Je leert trouwens veel van crashes, is voor mij in iedergeval zo.
<stevie> ff voor de goede orde: moet er achter --boot- een spatie, dus tussen directory, of niet.
<lordievader> stevie: Nee, zoals het commando daar staat klopt het.
<stevie> oke, maar gaat hier op de volgende regel verder, daarom kon ik het niet goed lezen
<lordievader> stevie: Ah, I see.
<stevie> op hoop van zegen.
<lordievader> stevie: Het commando?
<stevie> Terminal zegt: installation finished. No error reported. Ik hoop dat dat goed is.
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordievader> stevie: Als er geen errors zijn is het meestal goed ;)
<stevie> oke dan. En nu?????
<lordievader> stevie: Reboot om te testen of het werkt!
<OerHeks> Hup, nu booten?
<NoirX> hey OerHeks
<stevie> oke, daar gaan we.
<stevie> Nope, helaas, weer gewoon W7. Potver......
<OerHeks> houd shift vast tijdens boot ?
<lordievader> stevie: Ik begin mij nu echt af te vragen vanaf welke drive hij boot. Je kan grub natuurlijk op beide zetten, maarja dat is niet echt netjes...
<OerHeks> sda lijkt me juist ..
<NoirX> mischien is het beter om grub op mbr te installeren in plaats van de partitie
<lordievader> NoirX: /dev/sda is toch mbr? /dev/sda1 zou partitie zijn, lijkt mij zo.
<stevie> shift inhouden werkt ook niet
<stevie> En ik heb toch echt W7 op de SSD geinstalleerd, juist omdat die veel sneller is. Wel met een usb-stick, dus niet vanaf schijf. Misschien dat dat er iets mee te maken heeft?
<lordievader> stevie: Dat je W7 op de ssd hebt gezet betekent niet dat er vanaf de ssd wordt geboot. Kun je nog een keer in het bios kijken wat de opstart volgorde is, en dan voornamelijk van de hardeshijven.
<NoirX> hij kan zijn grub bestand checken, /boot/grub/menu.1st dacht ik
<stevie> zit ik nu in. boot opitions priority: boot option 1: p2 (=HDD), boot option 2: p4 (=DVDdrive).   Daaronder: boot override: p2 (=HDD), p1 (=SSD)
<OerHeks> ah, je boot van hdd i.p.v. ssd ?
<OerHeks> boot option 1 zal je SSD moeten zijn
<lordievader> Wat OerHeks zegt.
<stevie> zo blijkt, ik heb nu via F8 op booten vanaf p1 geklikt, en nu kom ik in ubuntu
<OerHeks> Netjes, dan was je grub al oke, alleen je bootpriority niet
<NoirX> mooi
<lordievader> stevie: Gefeliciteerd!
<stevie> Maar waarom is dat zo geinstalleerd, de MBR op de HDD, terwijl ik W7 op de SDD installeer?
<OerHeks> heb je later pas een ssd toegevoegd?
<stevie> Maar, nu heb ik toch nog geen dual-boot. Ik kan nl. niet kiezen voor de boot vanaf de SDD, tenzij ik in de bios ga. Ik kan daar nl. dat niet veranderen, of weet niet hoe het moet.
<lordievader> stevie: Windows 7 staat toch in je Grub menu?
<OerHeks> kies weder F8, boot van ssd P1, en dan shift vasthouden, dan opent grub menu en zou er win7 tussen moeten staan
<lordievader> Grub zou zich automatisch moeten laten zien als er meerdere os'en aanwezig zijn. In de default case anyhow.
<stevie> Heb via F8 geboot vanaf SSD, shift ingehouden, maar krijg gewoon ubuntu, dus geen grub menu.
<stevie> Ik begin langzamerhand de denken dat mijn PC behekst is :-)
<lordievader> stevie: Jij hebt hem gebouwd :P Installeer grub-customizer, blijf ik de makkelijkste manier vinden om grub aan te passen.
<lordievader> stevie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134
<stevie> shit, alles in Engels, dat wordt lastig.
<lordievader> stevie: Ach je leert in iedergeval wel veel van zo een avond. Grub, mounting, ppa's, apt-get, command-line in general :D
<stevie> Wat je zegt, maar mij zegt de helft nog niet veel, niks.....
<lordievader> stevie: Niet echt wonderlijk, ik heb niet uitgelegd wat die commands doen... Als je hier rond blijft hangen leg ik het je nog wel een keer uit.
<lordievader> Choo choo, sl is weer geinstalleerd!
<stevie> Kom zeker nog wel eens terug. Maar helaas moet ik nu naar me nest. Merge goat de wekker wer om 6 uur. Veul te vruug.
<lordievader> stevie: Mee eens ;)
<stevie> Maar in ieder geval; heel veel dank voor de hulp en verder uitleg. Nogmaals, ik kom nog wel eens terug.....
<stevie> Groeten en thnx, iedereen hier bij deze live chat. Tot snel weer.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-07
<slacker_1l> meh
<slacker_nl> for some reason is er een panel *poef* weg
<lg188> Hallo, Ik heb een paar cronjobs die blijkbaar vastlopen van php5
<lg188> maar ik gebruik php naar mijn weten niet
<lg188> ik heb geheel php5 nu weg gegooid, zal laten weten wat dat heeft opgebracht
<rwfelix> Ik heb de domeinnaam: ubuntusteunpunt.nl en daar wil ik nog een keer wat mee doen. Bijvoorbeeld de steunpunt kaart tonen en een chat mogelijkheid met deze freenode kanaal
<rwfelix> iemand nog suggenties
<lordievader> rwfelix: Linkjes naar wiki's, fora?
<OerHeks> nieuwsfeeds, twitter feed, girorekening van ubuntu-nl, verwijzing naar documentatie, ubuntero van de maand
<lordievader> Ubuntero, lol :P
<OerHeks> Miss Ubuntu-nl verkiezing
<rwfelix> Ja, dat zijn hele goeie ideeen
<lordievader> Hehe, die is wel lollig!
<lordievader> +1
<rwfelix> Zo iets dacht ik ook :0
<rwfelix> Ik zoek alleen nog iemand die grafisch sterk is
<commandoline> oh, ik moet echt ubuntero v/d maand weer eens verder regelen... :S
<commandoline> wie heeft er zin om de volgende Ubuntero v/d Maand te worden? ;)
<OerHeks> je kan ook een tread starten op het forum, veel mensen lezen hier niet.
<rwfelix> oke, dat is miss wel handig
<lordievader> rwfelix: Hehe, standaard Apache pagina is ook niet geweldig, he.
<rwfelix> ooit eens gedaan maar toen veel gezeik gehad over de naam of het toch wel mocht enzo... ipv op het onderwerp in gaan... dus was er een beetje klaar mee
<rwfelix> op de website van ubuntu.com staat duidelijk wat wel en niet mag ;)
<rwfelix> lordievader: haha, doe er maar www. voor
<OerHeks> http://ubuntu.nl/ is ook van een bedrijf
<rwfelix> Ja, daarom!
<lordievader> rwfelix: Whoo dat ziet er beter uit, maar Tuxland is geen Ubunt Steun Punt :P
<rwfelix> nee, dat klopt! Het is nog een project wat ik wil starten een keer
<rwfelix> Tuxland is private blogje ;)
<rwfelix> gewoon onzin ;)
<lordievader> rwfelix: Highlight bedoel je? Schrijf gewoon de nick van iemand, client highlight hem wel. (Met tab kan je auto-completen)
<rwfelix> voor de leuk zeg maar ;) maar goed. Die steunpunt  domain verwijst er nu naar ;)
<rwfelix> lordievader: nice
<rwfelix> weer wat geleerd ;)
<OerHeks> werkt ook in terminal
<rwfelix> Oke, ik gebruik IRC nu nog via empaty
<rwfelix> of pidgin
<lordievader> In bash in iedergeval, of het in sh ook werkt weet ik niet. Werkt wel in zsh geloof ik.
<OerHeks> op het forum is er ergens een post van femke98 die de kaart ook op een site heeft gezet
<rwfelix> sh is volgens mij geen tabcomplete ;)
<rwfelix> OerHeks: linkje?
<rwfelix> ik denk dat het ook handig is dat het steunpunt niet alleen gericht moet zijn op desktop gebruikers maar ook servers
<rwfelix> is er iemand onder jullie die grafisch sterk is?
<rwfelix> wie heeft Ubuntu-nl.org ontworpen?
<lordievader> Nope geen tab-complete in sh. Maarja blijft wel een handige fall-back.
<OerHeks> Het ontwerp is denk ik van het webteam.
<commandoline> OerHeks: artworkteam. Ronnie vooral, geloof ik. Hoewel er ook anderen aan hebben gewerkt :).
<commandoline> oh, en misschien deels gebaseerd op een internationaal thema.
<rwfelix> zal eens contact opnemen met artworkteam
<rwfelix> fail2ban, iemand daar al eens mee gewerkt?
<lordievader> rwfelix: Jup, geweldig programma, krijg nu mailtjes van mijn server waar ze vandaan komen en welke usernames ze proberen :D
<rwfelix> werkt ie een beetje out of the box?
<rwfelix> ik vermoed eigenlijk van wel ;) ik moet nog een beetje kijken
<rwfelix> ik zelf erg veel ervaring met nagios, zie videotut. op tuxland.nl
<lordievader> rwfelix: Out of de box is geloof ik alleen ssh ge-enabled. Maar het heeft een redelijk eenvoudige config. Waar wil je voor gebruiken?
<rwfelix> nou, apache aanvallen, mysql aanvallen dmv apache, port aanvallen zoals pop en imap
<rwfelix> een ssh natuurlijk
<lordievader> rwfelix: Gebruik je public/private-keys voor je ssh?
<rwfelix> om in te loggen?
<lordievader> rwfelix: Apache staat er gewoon tussen, mysql zie ik er niet zo snel tussen staan. Bij apache is het dus alleen maar een false naar een true veranderen.
<lordievader> rwfelix: Jup.
<rwfelix> oke, zal eens kijken
<rwfelix> ik log in zonder keys
<rwfelix> maar wil dat wel graag gaan gebruiken
<rwfelix> och dat is niet waar
<rwfelix> ik gebruik wel keys, alleen kan ook zonder ;)
<lordievader> rwfelix: Als je password login uitzet komen ze je ssh niet in zonder key (ook al proberen ze het wel) ;)
<lordievader> Even security-holes niet mee gerekent :P
<rwfelix> oke, nah dat komen ze nu ook niet (denk ik )
<rwfelix> waar zet je apache on dan aan?
<lordievader> rwfelix: Zet fail2ban maar eens aan, als je een ssh op poort 22 draait en 22 is publiekelijk toegankelijk krijg je flink wat bans :P
<rwfelix> och ik zie het al
<lordievader> rwfelix: /etc/fail2ban/jail.local
<rwfelix> ik heb failtoban al aan een tijdje
<rwfelix> zo nu weer wat beter gemonitoort
<lordievader> rwfelix: Zabbix is ook leuk voor monitoring, geeft grafiekjes. Is wel een hels-karwei om op te zetten....
<lordievader> Ben zo terug.
<rwfelix> ok
<lordievader> Back :)
<lepje> Hallo allemaal
<lepje> welke commandline tools gebruiken jullie allemaal?
<lordievader> lepje: Vanalles, ligt eraan wat er moet gebeuren. Waar doel je op?
<StefandeVries> ls, grep, cat, echo.
<lepje> een nieuwsreader
<lepje> Die mis ik nog
<rwfelix> lordievader: welcome back
<lordievader> lepje: http://tinyapps.org/blog/nix/200708170700_command_line_feed_readers.html
<lordievader> rwfelix: Dank.
<lepje> thnx
<lepje> gaat ff kijken
<lordievader> Ik ga naar bed, slaap lekker allemaal.
<StefandeVries> Dag lordievader.
<OerHeks> :-)
<rwfelix> ik ga ook naar bed
<rwfelix> slaap zacht
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-08
<lordievader> Goede avond
<OerHeks> Hey lordie
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Luie zondag, prima dus, en met u?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Gaat ook lekker, heb vandaag de Rasperry Pi binnen gekregen, ben er lekker mee aan het spelen.
<capthcman> hallo iedereen,ik heb een probleempje met software die ik juist gekocht heb,wilt nie starten
<capthcman> het gaat hier om dj software geen opensource
<capthcman> ik vroeg me af of ik ergens de licentie moet copy pasten ofzo...
<capthcman> in de terminal,nie mijn specialiteit
<capthcman> het is transition dj en komt uit de ubuntu software center
<capthcman> ik wil gewoon zeker van mezelf zijn dat ik alles geprobeerd heb om het te doen werken,voor ik mijn centen terug vraag.
<capthcman> any pointers on this topic are very much appreciated
<lordievader> capthcman: Bieden ze geen support? Het bedrijf achter de software?
<capthcman> neej,ik kom op hun homepage waar enkel een download is,ik zie geen support staan hoor
<capthcman> i see now,only supported for 12.04
<capthcman> ik heb 12.10
<lordievader> capthcman: Is het deze? http://www.transitions.dj/index.html
<capthcman> jep lordievader
<lordievader> Hij heeft een contact pagina, kan je hem een mailtje sturen: http://www.transitions.dj/contact.html
<capthcman> dankjewle vriend
<ertai_NL> ls
<JasperCoenraats> is er iemand die weet hoe ik automatisch bij het opstarten partities kan mounten?
<JasperCoenraats> inmiddels snap ik dat partities redelijk permanent zijn
<StefandeVries> Kijk eens naar cron mount, JasperCoenraats.
<JasperCoenraats> als commando in de Term?
<StefandeVries> Nee, als wikipagina, bijvoorbeeld. :0
<JasperCoenraats> snap it. Recource unavalable temporaryly
<JasperCoenraats> snap it. Recource unavalable temporaryly
<JasperCoenraats> nnope
<JasperCoenraats> StefandeVries: is het hier zo bekend wat ik verder doe?
<StefandeVries> Niet bij mij, wellicht bij anderen.
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> bedtijd denk ik
<JasperCoenraats> fijn weekend allen
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-09
<mirnouk> Goedemiddag,. sinds heel kort Ubuntu,.. zoek nog 2 dingen 1. kan ik een openstaande pagina minimaliseren en zo ja , hoe?.. en is er een schijfopruimprogramma ?
<Priyantha> Hi
<Priyantha> sorry ik kan je niet helpen :)
<Priyantha> MAAR er zijn genoeg die het wel kunnen
<Priyantha> alleen heb je even geduld nodig om te wachten daarop :)
<mirnouk> Zal ik daar dan maar op wachten?
<Priyantha> ja zou ik doen :)
<Priyantha> is sowieso hier zo nu en dan heel gezellig
<mirnouk> Laat em wel even openstaan,.
<mirnouk> als mac gebruiker is dit wel heel wat prettiger dan die windowsbagger.. je moet alleen wel even de tijd nemen om alles te leren kennen
<mirnouk> maar Ubuntu komt wel prettig over
<Priyantha> maar wat bedoel je met een openstaande pagina ?
<lordievader> mirnouk: Hoe bedoel je hier "een openstaande pagina minimaliseren"? Een Webpage?
<mirnouk> als je in windows of mac een pagina hebt openstaan en je wilt even iets anders zien, dan klik je op een min teken en de pagina verdwijnt
<mirnouk> als je daarna op een plusje drukt dan heb je de pagina weer terug
<mirnouk> dat tekentje staat dan meestal onder aan je beeldscherm
<lordievader> Als het goed is zit dat nog steeds in Unity... Kijk eens in de linker/rechter-boven hoek.
<mirnouk> ja,. gevonden..
<Priyantha> oow dat :+
<Priyantha> hihi
<Priyantha> en een schijfopruimprograma
<mirnouk> volgend vraagje,. is er binnen Ubuntu een schijfopruimprogramma
<Priyantha> volgens mij is er niet zoiets meteen
<Priyantha> maar wel een programma met een overzicht
<lordievader> Jawel, er was ooit een disk-clean up. Maar die was geloof ik niet heel betrouwbaar.
<Priyantha> Baobab
<mirnouk> kan uiteraard even terug naar windows en dasn opruimen
<Priyantha> is een tool waarmee je met taarvormpjes kan zien hoeveel gebruikte ruimte er is :)
<lordievader> Als je ^ de command-line versie wil, zeg je het maar
<mirnouk> wat is Baobab precies?
<mirnouk> sorry had het antwoord al
<Priyantha> geeft niets :)
<Priyantha> is standaard geinstalleerd volgens mij
<lordievader> mirnouk: Is op een Ubuntu systeem standaard geinstalleerd.
<mirnouk> Ubuntu staat op mn netbook,.. als main heb ik een iMac
<mirnouk> onder welke knop staat Baobab?? heb versie 12.10
<lordievader> mirnouk: Disk usage o.i.d
<Priyantha> jups, gewoon even naar het ubuntu logo gaan met je muis
<mirnouk> oke moet te vinden zijn
<Priyantha> en dan boabab intypen
<mirnouk> zoń leek ben ik  nu ook weer niet
<Priyantha> ;)
<Priyantha> sorry
<mirnouk> hahahaha,.. maar (sorry domme vraag) waar staat het Ubuntu logo en hoe ziet het er uit?
<Priyantha> links bovenin
<mirnouk> oh ja een rondje met 3 puntjes.. pfff en ben niet eens blond
<Priyantha> :)
<Priyantha> geeft niets
<mirnouk> heren (en dames uiteraard,. van harte bedankt,.. een heel fijn weekend en tot typs!!
<lordievader> mirnouk: Fijn weekend!
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Hoe zet ik mijn permissies goed op /var/www en op alle onderliggende mappen?
<charl_> lord4163: wat wil je precies? schrijfrechten hebben met je gewone gebruikersaccount?
<lord4163> Gewoon volledige rechten, want niks word geladen bijvoorbeeld mijn stylesheets...
<charl_> ah, heb je apache draaien?
<charl_> apache draait als www-data dus www-data moet leesrechten hebben
<lord4163> En ik wil zelf ook rechten hebben :P
<charl_> je kan typisch gewoon alle gebruikers leesrechten geven, en alleen jezelf schrijfrechten
<charl_> dat doe ik ook
<lordievader> lord4163: Voeg jezelf toe aan de www-data group.
<charl_> je wilt zeker niet apache schrijfrechten geven toch?
<lord4163> Waarom niet?
<charl_> op zich maakt het ook niet zo veel uit maar het is niet echt heel goed voor security
<charl_> als eer misschien een apache exploit zou komen, bij voorbeeld
<charl_> je wilt www-data minimale rechten geven op je systeem
<lord4163> Ja maar ik moet met PHP kunnen schrijven he ;)
<lordievader> Zolang het bij /var/www blijft zou ik zeggen dat het niet zo schadelijk is.
<charl_> als het moet dan kan je www-data rechten geven op bepaalde subdirectories
<charl_> maar het is niet verstandig om php scripts te kunnen draaien rechtstreeks vanuit deze directories
<charl_> dus, een gebruiker kan (mogelijk) een php script uploaden en die op je server gaan draaien
<charl_> ik zit puur uit een security perspectief te denken
<lord4163> charl_: Beveiliging maakt mij nu niet uit het is puur voor ontwikkeling binnen mijn eigen netwerk ;)
<charl_> oh ok, dat maatk het simpel :)
<lord4163> charl_: Welke commando's moet ik uitvoeren? :P
<charl_> gewoon alle gebruikers lees-en-schijfrechten geven? sudo chmod -R a+rw /var/www
<charl_> volgens mij
<charl_> -R voor recursive
<lord4163> ok :)
<lordievader> Heeft php ook niet exacutable rechten nodig?
<charl_> nee, de php scripts worden niet uitgevoerd zoals een shell script
<charl_> de php scripts worden opgepakt en uitgevoerd door mod_php (bij voorbeeld)
<charl_> je kan ook php shell scripts draaien, dan hebben ze executable rechten nodig
<lordievader> Oke, niks gezegt ;)
<charl_> heel logische vraag :)
<lord4163> ik zoek Mail.php uit pear, waar staat die nou weer....
<charl_> gewoon locate Mail.php doen
<charl_> als je hem niet vinden, sudo updatedb
<lordievader> Zo zabbix is ook weer een beetje op orde.
<lord4163> charl_: ah moest hem nog installeren :D
<charl_> :)
<lord4163> Maar het werkt nog niet :P
<charl_> wat krijg je te zien?
 * Sietsem is now away: Gone, BNC. Leave a message.
<lord4163> niks :P
<lord4163> mijn footer verdwijnd
<lord4163> verdwijnt*
<FOAD> Weet iemand waar ik een deb voor pycdio kan vinden?
<lord4163> FOAD: Die moet je zelf compilen denk ik https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pycdio/#downloads
<FOAD> lord4163: ik was er inmiddels uit, dank je.
<charl_> FOAD: als het op pypi staat kan je het gewoon installeren met pip
<charl_> pip install pycdio
<FOAD> Ja, dat is natuurlijk alleen "gewoon" als je daar van weet.
<charl_> eh, ja :P
<FOAD> Ik heb het niet meegekregen met mijn geboorte, bij voorbeeld.
<charl_> :D
<charl_> wel, laat ik het zo zeggen, deze channel bestaat ook voor een reden :P
<FOAD> Zeker.
<FOAD> Ook al is pycdio nu "gewoon" geïnstalleerd met pip, dingen gaan toch niet naar wens.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-10
<DhrElien> ik wil een wifi-zender en een backup schijf (niet per se RAID) kopen waar ik ook muziek vanop kan streamen naar mijn muziekinstallatie. en het moet goed samen werken met ubuntu, android en ipad.enige tips?
<lg188> Goede morgen
<lg188> weet iemand een emacs mode waarbij de JS niet wordt verwaarloost? nxhtml vind ik ook al niet in aptitude
<exalt> hoi wanneer ik een memdump wil maken: sudo memdump > mem.raw , crasht mijn systeem, waarom ?
<lord4163> Ik dacht dat Steam in USC stond?
<StefandeVries> https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux#Ubuntu
<lord4163> StefandeVries: Ik dacht dat hij in de repo stond....
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, blijkbaar niet.
<StefandeVries> Hier in 12.10 niet.
<lord4163> Dat vind ik juist zo raar, op allemaal websites: "Steam hits Ubuntu Software Centre"
<asker> ola
<asker> ik heb een vraagje
<asker> ik heb ubuntu geinstalleert op mijn toshiba satillite pro a40 maar hij wilt de desktop niks laden
<lord4163> asker: Welke versie?
<asker> 12.10
<lord4163> asker: Heb je 12.04.2 geprobeerd?
<asker> nee
<asker> ik ga het wel even proberen
<asker> wat is het vershil daar tussen dan?
<lord4163> 12.10 is de nieuwste en 12.04 is de beste :D
<asker> ow oke
<lord4163> maar de live cd werkte wel goed?
<asker> hoebedoel je?
<lord4163> Als je hem Live probeerde, werkte hij dan wel goed?
<asker> vanaf de cd niet
<asker> ik ben 12.04 downloade:D
<lord4163> oke :)
<asker> wat kan ik doen als die het ook niet doet?
<lord4163> Hier weer komen :D
<lord4163> Of vragen op het forum
<lord4163> Sommige laptops kunnen irritant zijn :(
<asker> oke tnxs voor info tot ziens!
<Guest76478> problemen met installeren Ubuntu
<StefandeVries> Dan zit je hier goed, vermoed ik.
<Guest76478> hi, omdat ik een oude scanner bezit HP 4100c die ik niet makkelijk met W7 aan de gang krijg, was de bedoeling om Ubuntu samen met w7 te installeren.
<Guest76478> ik heb V 12.4 en 12.1 gedownload en deze iso data gebrand op een DVD. maar na het oopstarten krijg ik alleen een oranje scherm. met aan de onderkant twee symbooltjes.
<Guest76478> kan ik verder gaan met mijn verhaal? ik weet niet of er iemand "luisterd"
<StefandeVries> Ja er luisteren mensen.
<StefandeVries> Misschien is er straks zelfs iemand met een oplossing. :)
<Guest76478> Ok, als ik niets doe blijft mijn systeem opstarten maar als ik enter krijg ik een pagina waar ik kan installeren F2 F3 etc. ga ik naar installeren gaat mijn systeem na een tijdje weer opstarten. Wubi gedownload en deze leek het aardig te doen maar aan het eind bij nog 0% tegaan krijg ik een foutmelding..
<Guest76478> none type object has no attribute get info
<Guest76478> ben ik nog in beeld?
<trijntje> Guest76478: ja
<trijntje> ik snap alleen niet wat je probeert te doen. Wil je versie 12.04 of 12.10 installeren, en wil je de volledige installatie doen of via wubi?
<trijntje> nu komen alle 4 de opties in je verhaal voor
<Guest76478> ik probeerde de v 12.1 te installeren maar omdat ik problemen had dacht ik misschien is de disk niet goed gebrand. Opnieuw V 12.1 gedownload en geprobeert met dezelfde problemen. Wat wil : een werkende Ubuntu samen met W7
<trijntje> ok, dan zou ik om te beginnen 12.10 proberen, heb je die op een dvd gebrand?
<Guest76478> ja
<trijntje> ok, kan je voor 'ubuntu uitproberen' kiezen als je met die dvd in de pc opstart? Werkt het systeem dan goed?
<Guest76478> nee wat ik al eerder vertelde als ik een van die opties probeer gebeurd er niets en gaat mijn systeem weeropnieuw opstarten. Uiteindelijk na wat surfen op ubuntu  site Wubi gedownload  ... zie vorige alinea's
<trijntje> Guest76478: je bedoeld die f1 f2 opties? Als het goed is kan je gewoon wachten, en dan krijg je een scherm waar je de taal kunt kiezen en ubuntu kunt uitproberen
<Guest76478> ik heb via mijn laptop ook ingelogd op deze chat sessie misschien dat ik met mijn desktop iets moet uitproberen op jullie verzoek. dan kan ik via de laptop chatten Guest 76478 = Guest 95556
<Guest95556> V 12.1 en het systeem opnieuw opgestart
<Guest95556> systeem start op van dvd maar komt niet verder dan een (-) cursor links boven in de hoek. V 12.04 en opnieuw opgestart
<Guest95556> paarse scherm met aan de onderkant twee symbolen en het systeem startopnieuw op
<Guest95556> nu blijft het paarse scherm op mijn display en er gebeurd (nog) niets
<Guest95556> er wordt opnieuw opgestart
<trijntje> Guest95556: hoe nieuw is die pc?
<Guest95556> oud, maar w 7 draait er prima op
<jemark> Guest95556: heb je nog een PC? Heb je DVD daar ook in geprobeerd?
<Guest95556> ja een laptop waar ik nu op chat met jullie
<Guest95556> als ik nu met de desktop opstart krijg ik wel de dual boot optie (misschien van Wubi) kies ik voor ubuntu krijg ik Try  (hd0.0) NTFS5: No wu Drlbildr, en nog meer errors aan het eind Error: Cannot find GRLD in all devices. Press Ctrl + Del to restart. nu ga ik eten en probeer de dvd op mijn laptop bedankt alvast voor de ondersteuning.+
<Guest95556> quit
<asking> hallo lord4163
<asking> ben ik weer
<lord4163> hallo
<asking> het is gelukt
<lord4163> werkt 12.04 wel? :P
<asking> jep
<asking> maar ik had nog een vraagje
<lord4163> Dat is prachtig, vraag maar raak
<asking> ik heb een linksys wireless adapter voor draadloos weet jij hoe ik de driver kan instaleren?
<lord4163> Ja in je USB poort stoppen? :P
<asking> het is een een soort van card geen usb
<viezerd> dan in je card slot ?
<lord4163> Ah ok
<asking> heb ik gedaan maar hij doet niks
<asking> daarnet gaf die lampjes
<asking> maar ik had beetje gezocht op internet maar blijkbaar is er iets fout gegaan want nu brande de lampjes niet meer:s
<lord4163> Heb je hem ingeplugd? Probeer even opnieuw op te starten? Kun je ons vertellen welk type je heb?
<asking> linksys wireless-g notebook adapter wpc54g v3.1
<asking> tot zo!
<asking> ik ga m ff opnieuw opstarte
<trijntje> je kan 'jockey' gebruiken om stuurprogramma's te installeren
 * trijntje is weg
<asking> hello lord4163
<asking> de lampjes doen het wee
<lord4163> Hoi
<asking> r
<lord4163> Word hij nu herkend?
<asking> als ik me ethernet kabel eruit haal gebeurt erniks dus geen internet........
<lord4163> Nee maar je moet dan verbinding maken met een netwerk....
<lord4163> Zie je geen netwerken?
<asking> nee
<lord4163> Ok, ga naar je dash en type stuur en open extra stuurprogrammas
<lord4163> Zie je daar drivers die je kan installeren?
<asking> wacht 1seconde even het systeem nederlands maken
<asking> is het het zelfde als additional drivers?
<lord4163> yep
<asking> hij geeft geeen drivers aan
<lord4163> Open een Terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T) en type iwconfig en vervolgens Enter; wat zie je dan?
<asking> lo en eth0 allebij no wireless extensions
<lord4163> Ik denk dat je die driver moet installeren via ndiswrapper je moet dan ndisgtk in het softwarecentrum
<asking> dat heb ik dus net allemaal gedaan
<asking> haha kwam er niet uit
<asking> ik heb wel de windows driver installer zag ik net
<lord4163> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/geendraadloosinternet
<lord4163> en dan kopje 1.10
<asking> bedankt ik ga het even probere
<asking> hhoe installer ik de ndiswrapper module
<asking> kom er niet uit -_-
<lord4163> op install new driver drukken denk?:P
<asking> als ik een .inf bestand invul krijg ik dus die melding dat de module niet is geinstaleert
<asking> dit geeft ie aan:Module kon niet geladen worden. De fout luidt: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.  Is de ndiswrapper-module geïnstalleerd?
<lord4163> probeer eens sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper in de terminal
<asking> kan pakket ndiswrapper niet vinden?
<asking> mischien eventueel via teamviewer dit te doen als u dat fijner vind?
<lord4163> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common dan? :P
<asking> ndiswrapper-common is reeds de nieuwe versuie
<asking> ik ben zo terug ik ga even wat eten naar binnenschuiven
<asking> ben er weer lord4163
<lord4163> Ok :)
<asking> maar ik heb de nieuwste versie van ndiswrapper-common
<asking> mischien is teamviewer mogelijke optie dat u me kan helpen?
<lord4163> Nou niet echt heb geen ervaring met ndiswrapper :)
<asking> ow oke
<lord4163> Misschien kun je het beter op het forum vragen ;)
<asking> oke
<asking> nogmaals bedankt voor het helpen ik heb er wat van opgestoken en ik ben al veel verder gekomen
<trijntje> asking: wil het niet lukken?
<asking> nee
<asking> de ndiswrapper doet een beetje stoer hahahaha
<trijntje> ah, das altijd gedoe inderdaad. Misschien heeft iemand anders al uitgevonden hoe je die kaart aan de praat moet krijgen in ubuntu
<trijntje> kan je dit in een terminal invoeren met die kaart in je laptop, dan weten we wat de volledige naam van dat ding is
<asking> oke
<trijntje> lspci -v | grep -i net
<asking> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<asking> en op de adapter staat linksys wireless notebook adapter wpc54g v3.1
<trijntje> ah, het lijkt er op dat er voor dat ding een pakket beschikbaar is: firmware-b43-installer
<asking> ow oke en hoe installeer ik hem dan?
<trijntje> dat pakket kan je gewoon opzoeken in het ubuntu softwarecentrum
<asking> moet ik firmware-b43-installer intype bij zoeken?
<trijntje> asking: als je op de windows toets drukt kan je 'software' intypen, dan zie je het icoontje voor het ubuntu softwarecentrum
<trijntje> als je daarin op de naam van dat pakket zoekt kan je het eenvoudig met een muisklik installeren
<asking> ikinstaleer hem nu
<asking> hij is geinstalleeert
<asking> ik heb de Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver geinstalleert
<trijntje> ok, hopelijk doet het internet het nu nadat je opnieuw hebt opgestart
<asking> oke je hoort t van ik ga even de pc opnieuw opstarte
<asking> tot zo!
<asking> ola trijntje ben erweer
<asking> hij werkt nog steeds niet
<asking> ....
<trijntje> verdorie.. Welke versie van ubuntu heb je?
<asking> 12.04
<jemark> asking: kun je de output van lspci in een pastbin plakken?
<trijntje> wat is de output van dit in de terminal?
<trijntje> lspci -vnn -d 14e4:
<trijntje> jemark: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<asking> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02) 	Subsystem: Linksys WPC54G v3 802.11g Wireless-G Notebook Adapter [1737:0048] 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18 	Memory at 74000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K] 	Kernel driver in use: wl 	Kernel modules: wl, ssb
<jemark> asking: http://goo.gl/XhynY
<asking> jemark: Ik heb dit geinstalleert en hij doet t nog niet
<trijntje> asking: hoe weet je dat het niet werkt?
<asking> nou ik heb hem gereboot en alles maar hij zoekt niet naar draadloze verbindingen maar de lampjes van de adapter dei branden gewoon groen
<asking> dus ja :d
<asking> :s***
<trijntje> asking: wat zie je als je dit in de terminal invoert?
<trijntje> ifconfig
<trijntje> en heeft jouw laptop een fysieke schakelaar of een fn-toets combinatie om draadloos internet aan/uit te schakelen
<asking> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:0d:34:92:f7             inet addr:192.168.178.68  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::208:dff:fe34:92f7/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:12257 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:8442 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000         
<asking> ja die zit erop fn+f8 maar voor mijn gevoel werkt dit zowiezo niet omdat het natuurlijk een externe card is en als ik het indruk gebeurd er niks
<jemark> asking: http://goo.gl/VNrU
<trijntje> asking: dat is toch niet het enige? je zou sowieso een loopback device moeten hebben (lo ipv eth0)
<asking> dit is het enige wat ik krijg te zien
<asking> ma=eer niet
<jemark> iwconfig ?
<asking> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
 * trijntje snap het niet meer, die kaart zou gewoon moeten werken
<asking> :d
<asking> :s***
<asking> ik herstart hem gewoon nog een keertje tot zo!
<jemark> http://goo.gl/1rdwU
<jemark> sudo apt-get install linux-libc-dev libc6-dev linux-headers-generic-pae linux-headers.
<asking> hallo ben er weer naar meerdere malen pc opnieuwe op te starten
<asking> maar nog steeds kan ik de network card niet gebruiken
<jemark> http://goo.gl/1rdwU
<trijntje> asking: http://goo.gl/1rdwU
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install linux-libc-dev libc6-dev linux-headers-generic-pae linux-headers.
<asking> wat is de ynaptic Package Manager in het nl?
<asking> synaptic Package Manageg***
<jemark> asking: volg de http://goo.gl/1rdwU
<asking> dat doe ik
<asking> maar ik kan het programma Synaptic Package Manager niet vinden??/
<asking> iniedergeval heb geen engels ubuntu versie
<idzme> is het mogelijk om in linux via de commandline een CPU meter op te roepen? gaat hier om een MRI systeem waar we de CPU willen zien, grafisch.
<jemark> gebruikt de terminal zoals in http://goo.gl/1rdwU
<StefandeVries> idzme: met top of htop kan dat.
<jemark> *gebruik
<StefandeVries> htop is wat overzichtelijker.
<idzme> is dat onafhankelijk van de linux kernel? geen idee waar deze MRI op draait namelijk
<StefandeVries> Je zult het desnoods moeten installeren.
<idzme> en dat doe je door??? (sorry)
<jemark> asking: had je de firmware verwijderd en opnieuw geladen?  modprobe -r b43  en modprobe b43
<asking> nee ik was aan het zoekevor die synaptic dinges
<asking> heb m nu geinstalleert
<asking> ik ben nu de bcm-source-kernel aan het verwijderen
<jemark> asking: doe de "sudo modprobe -r b43" en de "sudo modprobe b43" in de terminal (zonder "") en kijk dat opnieuw met iwconfig op je kaart wel ziet.
<asking> toen ik de sudo modprobe b43 intypye bleef de terminal hangen op niks
<jemark> asking: kijk bij antwoord 16 , moet je juist wel geinstalleerd hebben.
<jemark> eerst sudo mobprobe -r 43 doen
<jemark> eerst sudo mobprobe -r b43 doen
<asking> ik moet volgens die handleiding dat je had gestuurd de pc opnieuw opstarten
<asking> ben zo terug oke?
<lordievader> Goede avond
<asking> hallo jemark
<asking> ik ben er weer
<asking> jemark: mijn synaptic doet het niet meer geprobeert te verwijdere dat lukt ook niet wat kan ik nu doen?
<asking> jemark: ik was op de puntje van restart de pc nadat ik de source moest verwijdere
<lordievader> asking: Wat bedoel je met "synaptic doet het niet meer"?
<lordievader> De package manager synaptic heb je het over, toch?
<asking> j
<asking> aa
<asking> hij geeft een error
<lordievader> asking: Wat voor een error?
<asking> en kan dus niet laden en sluit zichzelf af
<asking> iets met de cach
<asking> waardoor hij niet laad
<asking> ik probeer hem te verwijderen
<asking> lukt ook niet
<asking> duurt echt te lang
<StefandeVries> Meldt het iets over dpkg dat nog op de achtergrond draait?
<asking> ja als ik hem nu open wel ja
<asking> Kan geen exclusieve vergrendeling verkrijgen  Meestal betekent dit dat er al een andere pakketbeheerder (zoals update-manager of apt-get) actief is. Sluit die toepassing a.u.b. eerst af.
<asking> maar mijn vraag is hoe?
<asking> hallo
<asking> ik ben weer terug ik krijg bij mijn synaptic package manager deze error :
<asking> Kan geen exclusieve vergrendeling verkrijgen  Meestal betekent dit dat er al een andere pakketbeheerder (zoals update-manager of apt-get) actief is. Sluit die toepassing a.u.b. eerst af.
<asking> hallo lordievader
<lordievader> Hey asking
<asking> mijn synaptic package manager geeft de error Kan geen exclusieve vergrendeling verkrijgen  Meestal betekent dit dat er al een andere pakketbeheerder (zoals update-manager of apt-get) actief is. Sluit die toepassing a.u.b. eerst af.
<asking> wat kan ik hier aan doen want ik moet de b43 source file opnieuw instaleren
<lordievader> asking: Draait er nog een instantie van synaptic of een andere package manager?
<asking> niet dat ik weet
<lordievader> asking: Draai eens in een terminal: "ps aux|grep -e apt -e dpkg -e synaptic
<lordievader> "
<asking> root      1936  0.5  2.7  65252 41436 ?        SNl  22:07   0:06 /usr/bin/python /usr/sbin/aptd root      1942  0.0  0.2   5644  3660 pts/1    SNs+ 22:07   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 14 --configure -a --force-confdef --force-confold root      1944  0.0  0.0   2236   544 pts/1    SN+  22:07   0:00 /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/bcmwl-kernel-source.postinst configure 6.20.155.1+bdcom-0ubuntu0.0.1 andre     2570  0.0  0.0   2236   524
<asking> dusss.........
<lordievader> asking: Dpkg draait nog.
<asking> hoe eindig ik deze?
<jemark> asking: kill het
<asking> hoe te killen?:$
<jemark> http://goo.gl/6C6PL
<Gorash> killall naamprocess
<lordievader> asking: sudo killall dpkg (of sudo kill $(pgrep dpkg) )
<asking> nog stteeds dezelfde error
<jemark> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<asking> E: dpkg werd onderbroken; voer handmatig 'dpkg --configure -a' uit om het probleem te verhelpen.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<asking> nu krijg ik deze error
<jemark> dat is geen error maar een melding dat je sudo dpkg --configure -a moet doen
<asking> gedaan  en nu staat er : DKMS: Install Complete
<asking> kan ik nu gewoon de terminal sluiten want ik kan geen commands etc intype
<jemark> ja
<jemark> sudo modprobe b43
<jemark> waarom sluiten, je moet de firmware nog laten... ;)
<asking> ik krijg btw weer the zelfde fout dinges
<jemark> laden
<jemark> asking: waar?
<jemark> asking: herstarten maar
<asking> de pc?
<jemark> asking: ja
<asking> oke tot zo!
<jemark> asking: tot zo
<asking_> ben er weer:)
<asking_> ik kreeg weer dezelfde dinges dat ik die cmd moest intype
<jemark> asking: ok, welkom terug
<jemark> asking: waar?
<asking_> bij de synaptic
<jemark> asking: typ maar opnieuw in
<asking_> en nu krijg ik weer de cmd dat er weer een pakketbeheerder openstaat
<jemark> asking: dat kun je zien met top of bij de ps aux commando in de terminal
<asking_> wat was ook alweer de kill command
<jemark> asking_: waarom synaptic gebruiken als je gewoon de commando's kunt kopieren en plakken?
<asking_> deze toch? sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<asking_> ja ik moet de b43 source dinges instaleren
<jemark> typ maar "top"
<jemark> dat kun je het beste doen via de command line
<jemark> zoals ik een paar uur geleden in de link heb aangegeven.
<asking_> t lukte allemaal niet en iemand anders gaf er 1tje met de synaptic
<asking_> deze? http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-sta-wireless-card-bcm43xx
<jemark> ja, ik open het even
<jemark> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<asking_> E: dpkg werd onderbroken; voer handmatig 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' uit om het probleem te verhelpen.
<asking_> moet ik dna weer die cmd invoeren?
<jemark> ja, idd
<jemark> en ook deze
<jemark> sudo apt-get install linux-libc-dev libc6-dev linux-headers-generic linux-headers
<jemark> deze is voor 12.04: sudo apt-get install linux-libc-dev libc6-dev linux-headers-generic-pae linux-headers
<jemark> en dan modprobe b43
<asking_> er staat nu DKMS Install Completye
<asking_> wat nu?
<asking_> ik kan btw geen cmd invulle
<jemark> druk op enter?
<asking_> dan krijg ik gewoon een lege cms line
<jemark> kun je geen terminal openen?
<asking_> depmod....  DKMS: install completed.  ^Cdpkg: fout bij afhandelen van bcmwl-kernel-source (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script was interrupted Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:  bcmwl-kernel-source
<asking_> drukte cntrl +c
<jemark> Alt+F2 , gnome-terminal
<jemark> verwijder die bmwl-kernel-source eerst en dan installeer opnieuw met het commando die ik eerder gaf
<asking_> je die sudo dpkg --configure -a
<asking_> ?
<jemark> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<jemark> gedaan?
<asking_> hij gaf weer aan dat ik die --confige zooi moest intype
<asking_> er staat nu weer DKMS Install Complete
<asking_> sorry voor als ik lastig ben btw:$
<jemark> doe dat maar eerst en ga daarna niet naar synaptic
<jemark> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<jemark> gedaan?
<asking_> ik heb een lege cmd lijn
<jemark> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<asking_> dus kan geen cmd intype
<asking_> gewoon nieuwe terminal opene?
<jemark> waar open je die?
<jemark> nieuwe tab?
<asking_> ja
<asking_> nieuwe terminal vernster
<jemark> ok
<jemark> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<asking_> E: Kon vergrendeling /var/lib/dpkg/lock niet verkrijgen - open (11: Hulpbron is tijdelijk onbeschikbaar) E: Kan de beheersmap (/var/lib/dpkg/) niet vergrendelen. Is deze in gebruik door een ander proces?
<jemark> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jemark> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<jemark> sluit je synaptic ook (als je die open hebt)
<asking_> ik krijg dit weer
<asking_> E: dpkg werd onderbroken; voer handmatig 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' uit om het probleem te verhelpen.
<jemark> ja, doe dat eerst en dan geen synaptic openen
<asking_> hoe kill ik synaptic als die in de achtergrond open staat?
<jemark> hem sluiten
<jemark> top
<jemark> kijk of je synaptic ziet...
<jemark> dpkg...
<asking_> is het anders mischien een idee als u via teamviewer mij helpt dan ziet u zelf wat er staat en gebeurt
<jemark> ja
<asking_> mijn ID: 583 275 418
<asking_> en het wachtwoord : 265qsi
<lordievader> asking_: Je weet dat dit channel wordt gelogd?
<asking_> het is een tijdelijk ww
<jemark> asking_: ik moet m'n teamviewer blijkbaar updaten, momentje asking_
<asking_> als er iets gebeurt wat niet goed is dan disconnect ik van het internet en refresh ik de ww
<asking_> ik wacht jemark :)
<lordievader> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/10/%23ubuntu-nl.html
<jemark> asking_: is goed, bedankt
<asking_> lordievader: teamviewer is helemaal gebaseerd op tijdelijke wachtworden tenzij je een persoonlijk ww doorgeeft dan kan je er altijd inkomen tenzij deze ter vervanging komt te staan dus hij mag helemaal gelogt worden want als jemark klaar is, is het ww niet meer geldig
<jemark> asking_: ik update hem nu naar 8.0.17147
<asking_> oke:)
<lordievader> asking_: Oke, was alleen ter informatie.
<asking_> lordievader: alsnog bedankt dan:)
<jemark> asking_: ok, eindelijk.
<asking_> jemark: Hahaha
<asking_> ik zie je zit erop:)
<jemark> ja
<jemark> ok, ik zal even kijken, ok?
<asking_> jemakr
<asking_> jemark
<asking_> 265qsi is het ww
<jemark> trusten, morgen ben ik pas rond 20:00 thuis van werk.
<asking_> oke doet ie het als ik m opstart?
<asking_> btw weltrusten!
<jemark> vandaag bedoel ik, herstart hem maar, de klant is geinstalleerd, zal wel moeten doen.
<asking_> oke
<asking_> tot vanavond!
<asking_> :p
<jemark> je zou anders hem op hibernate kunnen doen
<jemark> tot vanavond.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-03
<InnerCode> Goedemorgen, Heb een probleem met Thunderbird. Heb het idee dat er e-mails verdwijnen. Als ik ze zoek staan ze wel in de zoekresultaten. Klik ik op het betreffende e-mailtje dan krijg ik een leeg overzichtsscherm. Enig idee wat er nog aan te doen is? De mailtjes zijn altijd opgehaald via POP3, dus IMAP is het probleem niet ;)
<nik90> OerHeks: I will try creating the account again :) ..thnx
<nikos_> een vraag welke progamma kan ik gebruiken ik xp en de pc 32bit??
<Fermata> Wat bedoel je precies, nikos_?
<OerHeks> ligt eraan welke CPU je hebt
<OerHeks> 32 bit / 32 bit zonder PAE / 64 bit
<nikos_> 32 bit
<OerHeks> Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu of ubuntu-gnome, alles eigenlijk
<nikos_> oke ik heb iniboot gedownload maar hij geeft aan ongeldig in verband win32
<nikos_> betreft usb
<nikos_> iso
<OerHeks> iniboot ken ik niet, ik adviseer unetbootin om je usb te maken
<nikos_> sorry die bedoel ik
<blurrr> hallo, ik heb een klein vraagje, is er een command die je kan uitvoeren in termenal om erachter te komen hoeveel ram je pc gebruikt?
<nikos_> 2 gb
<Fermata> blurrr: installeer het programma htop met
<Fermata> sudo apt-get install htop
<Fermata> En dan in de terminal htop ingeven.
<blurrr> fermata: oke, ben nu htop aan het installeren :P
<nikos_> bedoel je dat voor mij
<Fermata> nikos_: nee, sorry.
<lordievader> blurrr: Je kunt ook "free" gebruiken, lees ook even de man page: man free
<OerHeks> unetbootin, ik heb geen idee waarom je errors krijgt.
<blurrr> fermata: en dan helemaal bovenin zie je totaal gebruik?
<blurrr> lordievader: waar kan ik die man page vinden?
<lordievader> blurrr: Met het commando die ik je gaf: man free
<Fermata> blurrr: in de Mem-bar zie je het actuele geheugenverbruik.
<Fermata> http://i.imgur.com/iUNWBI2.png -- zo ziet dat er bij mij uit.
<lordievader> blurrr: Ook leuk leesvoer hierover: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<blurrr> fermata: weejooo, wat draai jij allemaal.... :P
<Fermata> Java en Chromium Lp
<blurrr> lordievader: oke, ik zal de pagina eens lezen...
<blurrr> fermata: wow :P dan gebruikt het best veel..
<Fermata> Ja, Java zeker.
<Fermata> Of ja, Minecraft.
<blurrr> oh, haha op die manier...
<blurrr> maar hoezo wordt 1 core heel erg belast bij jou, en die andere niet?
<Fermata> Omdat de software geschreven is om maar van 1 core gebruik te maken.
<blurrr> das ook niet handig :P
<lordievader> blurrr: Single threaded programeren is eenvoudiger dan multi threaded programeren (tenzij de threads embarrassingly parrallel).
<Fermata> Oh, dat wa shtop onder Arch Linux trouwens.
<blurrr> htop werkt ook :P
<blurrr> shtop werkt niet bij mij :P
<Fermata> Nee, klopt, dat was een fiktout.
<blurrr> aha, vandaar :P
<blurrr> is het iegenlijk mogelijk, om binnen ubuntu een andere desktop te installeren? zodat het eruit ziet als mint :P ben eens benieuwd hoe dat eruit ziet, maar heb geen zin om opnieuw op te starten en boot usbtje te maken enzo....
<Fermata> Ja, dat kan.
<Fermata> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-different-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available -- hier staan een hele boel.
<blurrr> en, is dat makkelijk? en kan je dan ook makkelijk weer terug?
<Fermata> Ik heb er zelf slechte ervaringen mee.
<blurrr> fermata: slechte ervaringen in de zin van weer opnieuw moeten installeren?
<Fermata> Menu's die door elkaar gaan staan, conflicterende dingen.
<Fermata> Ja, vaak met dat als enige zinvolle oplossing ja.
<Fermata> Let wel, dan heb je het over zeven jaar terug.
<Fermata> Misschien gaat het nu beter.
<blurrr> hmm, oke... dan toch maar usbtje maken met os erop... is het werk ook niet... het downloaden is het werk :P
<blurrr> ah, misschien maar morgen doen :P
<blurrr> hooi bew
<blurrr> kan je bij ubuntu die balk aan de zijkant ook aan de onderkant krijgen?
<blurrr> is het mogelijk om vanaf ubuntu 12.04 te upgraden naar ubuntu 13.04?
<OerHeks> nee, en nee, 13.04 is EOL, dus wacht 2 maandjes tot 14.04 of installeer 13.10
<blurrr> is 14.04 ook lts?
<lordievader> blurrr: Ja.
<blurrr> oke, dan wacht ik nog ff op 14.04...
<OerHeks> je zou de beta kunnen testen, ik hoor goede dingen
<blurrr> oerheks: hmmmm, ik hou nooit zo van beta dingen als ik er op moet kunnen vertrouwen :P
<OerHeks> het is de volgende LTS, dus zoveel zal er wel niet veranderd zijn
<blurrr> oerheks: maar wel een paar verbeteringen toch? anders zou het stom zijn om een nieuwe te maken :P
<OerHeks> iig een verse kernel
<blurrr> dus, dan zou die iets sneller kunnen zijn?
<OerHeks> sneller, beter, veiliger, groter
<OerHeks> phoronix test wel eens een nieuwe kernel,
<lordievader> De Beta van Trusty is best prima :)
<OerHeks> Jups, vanaf Alfa al
<lordievader> Daarvoor al ;)
<blurrr> maar 14.04 lts komt dus in 3 maandjes ofzo uit?
<lordievader> April 2014.
<OerHeks> party in mei
<blurrr> ohh, dat is nog wel te over zien :P
<blurrr> doegg
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-04
<blurrr> hallo :D
<blurrr> ik heb een hele stomme vraag, maar ik wil een usbtje maken met een os erop, zodat ik op school altijd mijn eigen os heb :O maar welke linux distro leent zich daar het beste voor, ik wil het liefst wel gewoon alle functies behouden en een beetje mooi uiterlijk :P
<lordievader> blurrr: Ubuntu?
<blurrr> ja, is dat dan gewoon de snelste daarvoor ook?
<blurrr> ik zie net op google dat lubuntu ook kan? of lever je dan heel veel functies en uiterlijk in?
<lordievader> Probeer ze uit zou ik zeggen, als je echt snelheid wil neem je er een en sloop je X eruit (maar ik denk niet dat je dat wilt).
<blurrr> sloop je x eruit?
<lordievader> blurrr: X is de display server: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X.Org_Server
<blurrr> lordievader: maar wit doet X ?
<lordievader> blurrr: Dat is je display server, zie link ^
<blurrr> jah, had de link gelezen maar snapte het niet helemaal...
<blurrr> dus dat zorgt ervoor dat je niet alles vanuit de terminal doet?
<lordievader> Zonder X heb je geen gui's (ncurses even uitgezondered)
<jpjacobs> dat wil je zeer zeker niet doen :P. Zonder Xserver is *alles* zoals in de terminal
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Toch fijn?
<jpjacobs> (ie. geen firefox/flash/...)
<lordievader> :P
<jpjacobs> Heb niet gezegd dat het niet fijn is, maar ja ... niet de meest typische usecase
<jpjacobs> blurrr: je zou eens kunnen kijken naar Knoppix, zo wat de "traditionele" livecd
<SAM___> hallo
<OerHeks> overigens, elke ubuntu heeft een mooi uiterlijk.
<lordievader> Hallo SAM___
<blurrr> oerheks: nou.. die van puppy linux is nou niet net zo mooi als ubuntu :P
<OerHeks> boeie, wat is puppylinux?
<SAM___> Ik heb ubuntu geinstalleerd via een usb, nu vraagt de pc om me computer opnieuw optestarten. moet ik de usb er nu uit halen of in laten zitten?
<lordievader> blurrr: Puppy != Ubuntu
<OerHeks> SAM___, eruithalen, of snel bij boot je bios in, om bootvolgorde terug te zetten
<blurrr> oerheks: http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<SAM___> oke er uithalen als die uit is?
<OerHeks> Ja, dat is veilig.
<OerHeks> daarna alsnog je bios in om boot weer op hdd te zetten
<SAM___> oke bedankt, ik ga het proberen!
<blurrr> oerheks: geintje, puppy linux is zo lelijk nog niet :P
<blurrr> die maar eens ff op usbtje gooien, en kijken wat er gebeurt als ik daar naartoe boot :P
<OerHeks> onnodig dit hier te vertellen blurrr
<lordievader> blurrr: Laten school computers het toe om vanaf usb op te starten?
<blurrr> lordievader: jupppp :D de laptops tenminste, ben er bij de mac's nog niet achter :P
<SAM___> gelukt, nu krijg ik een paars scherm met ubuntu, advanced options for ubuntu, memory test, memory test
<SAM___> welke moet ik nu kiezen?
<jpjacobs> de eerste, maar je kan ook gewoon 10 s wachten
<SAM___> gedaan, nu krijg ik een zwar scherm met
<SAM___> gave up waiting for root device
<SAM___> wat moet ik hier doen
<OerHeks> klinkt als een fout ergens, probeer eens opnieuw te booten?
<SAM___> gewoon weer via de usb?
<OerHeks> nee, van je hdd
<SAM___> hoe doet je dat?
<SAM___> sorry ik ben niet zo goed met computers
<blurrr> hoe kan je zien of je ddr3 ram geheugen hebt? kan dat softwarematig, of alleen door je pc open te maken?
<OerHeks> SAM___, gewoon je pc uit zetten en weer aan
<lordievader> blurrr: http://superuser.com/questions/220855/what-command-to-issue-to-find-if-my-ram-is-either-ddr2-or-ddr3
<blurrr> lodrievader: kan DMI type 20 het soort ram zijn, of niet?
<OerHeks> sudo dmidecode -t memory
<SAM___> ja hij doet het, heel erg bedankt!
<lordievader> blurrr: http://linuxator.wordpress.com/2008/10/28/using-dmidecode-to-find-out-what-memory-chips-you-have/
<blurrr> oh, heb zelf nog ddr2 :O
<SAM___> ik krijg weer hetzelfde scherm
<SAM___> bij het starten helaas
<SAM___> is er nog een andere optie?
<blurrr> ik ga
<blurrr> heii, bew
<blurrr> hooiii....
<lordievader> Welkom terug, blurrr.
<blurrr> ik heb een vraagje, kan je vanuit ubuntu overclocken? ik heb net in mijn bios gekeken, en kon niks vinden....
<blurrr> nog een vraagje, kan je ervoor zorgen dat lubuntu er net zo uit zien als ubuntu?
<OerHeks> overklokken ge
<OerHeks> overklokken gebeurt in de bios, vziw
<lordievader> blurrr: Hehe, je kunt Unity installeren ;)
<blurrr> lordievader, is dat moeilijk? en is lubuntu dan alsnog kleiner dan ubuntu?
<OerHeks> unity balk in lubuntu installeren ? waarom zou je?
<OerHeks> installeer dan gewoon ubuntu :-D
<blurrr> oerheks: ik heb nu ubuntu geinstalleerd, maar ik zat te kijken of lubuntu misschien beter is omdat op internet staat dat die voor pc's is met minder resources, en dus sneller moet draaien....
<OerHeks> klopt, an dan wil je unity erbovenop, wat het weer even zwaar maakt
<blurrr> ohh, dan is het dus niet nuttig :P
<blurrr> ik dacht dat lubuntu dan alsnog lichter was :P
<damien> hoi
<lordievader> blurrr: Als je Unity installeert heb je in feite Ubuntu.
<lordievader> Hey damien
<blurrr> lordievader: ...oh, dan heeft het dus geen nut om dat te gaan doen :P
<damien> ik wil graag mijn  authenticatie wachtwoord weten hoe kan ik daar
<damien> achter komen/
<damien> ?
<damien> weet u datv
<damien> weet ik
<lordievader> blurrr: nope :P
<damien> o weet u meschien wat het is
<OerHeks> damien, dat passwoord weet je, of je weet het niet. je kan er niet achterkomen, alleen resetten
<damien> ?
<lordievader> damien: Authenticatie wachtwoord? Doel je op het sudo/gksudo wachtwoord? If so, dat is hetzelfde als het ww van jouw account.
<damien> hoe vertel me aub
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<damien> watis dat
<damien> sudo/gksudo wachtwoord ?
<OerHeks> och er is ook een nl versie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WachtwoordVergeten
<damien> thanks
<OerHeks> geinig dat sleutels & passwords zonder sudo te bereiken is
<lordievader> damien: Daarmee doel ik op het wachtwoord die wordt gevraag als je bijv. software wilt installeren.,
<damien> moet ffnaar wc heb je geduld thanks
<lordievader> damien: Dit is IRC...
<damien> oke
<OerHeks> grinnik
<damien> ik ga ff naar wc
<damien> ben er weer
<damien> ik heb nog een vraag
<damien> kan je het wachtwoord ook verwijderen
<damien> ?
<lordievader> damien: Nee.
<damien> o jamer
<lordievader> damien: Je kunt wel een auto-login instellen.
<damien> hoe?
<lordievader> damien: In Ubuntu? Geen flauw idee... Ik ga wel even Googlen.
<damien> thanks
<lordievader> damien: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<damien> en nederland/
<damien> ?
<lordievader> damien: Euhhmmm... http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=en&tl=nl&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FAutoLogin ?
<damien> hoe kan je bij windows 98 instaleren
<damien> op ubuntu
<lordievader> damien: Wat?
<lordievader> Win98 is wel heel erg EOL.
<damien> op ubuntu windows 98 instaleren
<damien> ik heb een disc
<lordievader> damien: Niet? Waarom zou je dat willen?
<damien> of hep je een link voor windows xp of vista
<damien> om dat ik niks kan installeren
<damien> bijv. mediaplayer
<damien> door dat wachtwoord
<lordievader> damien: Ja het is dus het administrator wachtwoord. Deze is gelijk aan je account wachtwoord.
<damien> oke
<damien> maar het is het authen ti catie wachtwoord
<damien> is dat het hetzelfde?
<lordievader> damien: Yes, een en hetzelfde.
<damien> yeeh
<damien> dus je moet gewoon passwd eigeninlognaam invoeren
<damien> toch
<lordievader> Err, je probeert software te installeren toch>
<lordievader> >=?
<damien> ja maar het lukt niet
<lordievader> damien: Er word om een wachtwoord gevraag, juist?
<damien> ja
<lordievader> Ja, die is gelijk aan het wachtwoord van jouw useraccount.
<damien> oke
<damien> wat moet ik nu doen ?
<OerHeks> op ubuntu win98 installeren ... misschien virtualbox, maar "Slow because VirtualBox is not optimized for it. Install a 3rd party VESA graphics driver or disable hardware virtualization."
<damien> hem resseten ?
<lordievader> damien: Je wachtwoord invullen en op enter drukken?
<damien> maar ik weet hem niet meer
<OerHeks> LoLz
<lordievader> damien: Hmm... Volg de linkjes van OerHeks die hij aan het begin heeft gepost.
<damien> wil je ze meschien doorsturen
<damien> ? aub
<OerHeks> scroll eens terug ?
<damien> viraul box
<damien> maar dan zegt ie dat ie het niet reaageert
<damien> !
<OerHeks> virtualbox?
<damien> ja
<OerHeks> tja, win98 is wel erg oud, pech
<damien> datis waar
<lordievader> Zelfs Xp is bijna EOL, laat staan Win98.
<damien> hep je dan vista
<damien> ?
<lordievader> Ik?
<lordievader> Ik draai Win7, als ik Windows draai.
 * OerHeks heeft net windows gewassen, 6 hoog
<damien> oke maar heb je een link ik ken pirateproxy maar daar heb je bittorrent voor nodig
<OerHeks> LoLz, piraterij doenne we nie aan nie
<OerHeks> foei
<damien> hhahahahha
<lordievader> damien: Dat zal hier niet worden besproken... Is illegaal enzo.
<damien> o sorry wist ik egt nie
<blurrr> damien google knows the answer :P
<damien> wat is dan niet ilegaal?
<OerHeks> gaarne stoppen met hulp naar illegale versies, aub
<damien> oke doe ik
<damien> mar waar kan ik vista downloade
<OerHeks> sukkeltje, dus je stopt niet met vragen?
<damien> sorry
<OerHeks> nee, sorry telt niet meer.
<damien> oke
<damien> ik ga het proberen
<damien> ik start hem op niew op
<blurrr> damien, hoezo heb je een windows versie nodig dan?
<damien> omdat mijn computer geen wachtwood nodig heeft
 * lordievader zucht waarom gebruik Debian een andere var-name voor de hostname dan Ubuntu...
<damien> voor he downloaden
<damien> tot zo
<blurrr> ik snap je niet damien, maar het zal wel :P
<blurrr> als oerheks je niet genoeg kan helpen, dan ik helemaal niet :P
<Fermata> Hallo.
<blurrr> hallo fermata :D
<lordievader> Hey Fermata, hoe is het ermee?
<Fermata> Prima.
<Fermata> Mijn nieuwe desktop zit in elkaar en is werkzaam.
<blurrr> klinkt goed!
<lordievader> Fermata: Whoo, specs?
<Fermata> http://www.alternate.nl/html/cart/loadSharedCart.html?id=59690c8eef02b36a07cd3db03bd730b4
<lordievader> Fermata: Fancy :)
<blurrr> niceee
<Fermata> Straks foto's. \o/
<lordievader> \o/
<blurrr> welk os draai je? ubuntu?
<Fermata> Ik download nu Arch Linux.
<damien> hallo
<blurrr> hehoi, ben er weer,... ik heb misschien een hele stomme vraag, maar is het mogelijk om 2 desktops (kde desktop en unity) te installeren, zodat je bij het inloggen in je account kan kiezen welke desktop je wil?
<charl_> blurrr: ja het kan prima hoor
<charl_> heb je nu unity? dan installeer je gewoon de kubuntu-desktop package
<blurrr> charl_ kunt u mij misschien de commando's geven die ik moet invoeren in terminal?
<charl_> jazeker: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<blurrr> charl_ dan krijg ik dit te zien http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034024/
<blurrr> is dat op te lossen? :P
<lordievader> blurrr: Probeer "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<charl_> even kijken ...
<charl_> oei... dat is vreemd
<OerHeks> op welke versie van ubuntu?
<blurrr> 12.04 lts
<blurrr> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034036/
<blurrr> als ik jouw command uitvoer is dat het resultaat
<blurrr> moet ik dan sudo apt-get kde-window-manager doen?
<blurrr> oh, als ik sudo apt-get install kde-window-manager doe, krijg ik dit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034054/
<blurrr> ik ga ff eten, ben zo terug
<OerHeks> curieus
<lordievader> Hmm, curieus indeed. Vraag me af hoe zijn sources.list eruit zien.
<OerHeks> ja, sources.list.d folder
<lordievader> Die erna ;)
<charl_> ik zie er iets van een ppa
<charl_> maar ja het is moeilijk om te weten precies wat daar aan de hand is zonder alle sources
<lordievader> Was hij hier niet eerder met iets dergelijks? Skype ofzo?
<blurrrr> bew :)
<lordievader> blurrrr: Zeg, had jij niet eerder iets soort gelijks met Skype?
<blurrrr> lordievader: met skype?????
<lordievader> blurrrr: Niet? Hmm, dan ben ik met iemand anders in de war. Anyhow kun je jouw /etc/apt/sources.list pastebinnen?
<blurrrr> eh, als ik /etc/apt/sources.list doe, dan krijg ik toegang geweigerd, en met sudo ervoor doet die niks
<charl_> sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<lordievader> blurrrr: Als 'pastebinit' geinstalleerd staat kun je "sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list|pastebinit" gebruiken.
<lordievader> blurrrr: Of anders met gedit (je had Ubuntu toch?): gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lordievader> En dan copy paste naar http://paste.ubuntu.com
<blurrrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034174/
<blurrrr> is een lang lang tekstje
<charl_> lijkt mij heel standaard
<lordievader> blurrrr: Hmm, ziet er best prima uit. Staat er iets in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ? (sudo ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/)
<blurrrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034189/
<lordievader> "kubuntu-ppa-backports-precise.list" whee
<OerHeks> ow veel ppa's, dan is de fout lastig te vinden
<lordievader> Wat eigenlijk wel zou moeten werken... maargoed. Disable die eens.
<blurrrr> wat en hoe moet ik disablen?
<OerHeks> kan in die alanbell, kilian-f_lux of zram zitten ?
<OerHeks> disablen is niet genoeg, dnekik, ik, ppa-purge zou wel de goede pakketten terugzetten
<lordievader> OerHeks: Alanbell is Unity stuff, f_lux zal wel flux zijn en zram is zram. Kans lijkt mij klein dat die iets te maken hebben met Kubu.
<lordievader> Ppa-purge is idd beter.
<blurrrr> wat moet ik doen?
<OerHeks> sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<OerHeks> en dan rebootje
<lordievader> blurrrr: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge&& sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<OerHeks> ppa-purge zit toch al in 10.04?
<lordievader> Is hier niet geinstalleerd...
<lordievader> Wellicht dat Ubu het wel standaard installeerd/
<blurrrr> 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 0 niet opgewaardeerd.
<blurrrr> is het erg dat die dat zegt?
<lordievader> Dan installeerd Ubu hem wel per default.
<blurrrr> hij zegt ook ppa purged succesfully
<OerHeks> Nee, ubuntu installeert die niet default.
<blurrrr> is het nou goed wat er is gebeurd of niet ? :P
<OerHeks> probeer maar opnieuw kubuntu-desktop te installeren
<blurrrr> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop toch?
<blurrrr> het duurt nog 18 minuten, hij moet veel veel downloaden... ziet er beter uit dan net :P
<OerHeks> oke, klinkt als opgelost
<blurrrr> oeh, nice.... :D
<lordievader> OerHeks: \o/
<OerHeks> !cookie | lordievader
<blurrrr> als ik nou sneller internet had.... had het sneller gegaan :P
<lordievader> Jammer dat ubottu hier niet rond hangt.. :(
<OerHeks> ow, zuinige bot
<lordievader> Had wel een koekje gewilt.
<OerHeks> Fiets maar langs, lordievader
<blurrrr> jipppie jajeee, 177 kb/s wat een top download snelheid weer D:
<lordievader> Hehe, dan wil ik wel meer dan een koekje :P
<OerHeks> panne-koekjes?
<lordievader> Hmm...
<blurrrr> koekjes?!
<blurrrr> moet ik trouwens bij het opstarten nog iets indrukken om van desktop te switchen, of krijg je gewoon een grafisch paneeltje waar je kan kiezen?
<lordievader> blurrrr: Dat laatste. Lightdm (display manager/login scherm) geeft deze optie.
<blurrrr> oke, lekker makkelijk dus :D :D
<blurrrr> ik hou van makkelijk :D
<blurrrr> ik denk dat het lukt, hij is allemaal kde wallpapers enzo aan het instellen
<OerHeks> mooi artwork ja
<blurrrr> waar staan eigenlijk al die bestanden die die moet downloaden?
<blurrrr> gewoon op een server van ubuntu ofzo?
<lordievader> In de Ubuntu repos of een mirror daarvan.
<blurrrr> oke chill
<lordievader> Die lopen trouwens redelijk sync met de Debian repos.
<blurrrr> zou grappig zijn als daar windows server 2003 opdraaid :P
<lordievader> Ach zolang je een http server kan draaien kun je een repo opzetten.
<blurrrr> hij is nu super veel aan het uitpakken
<lordievader> KDE is niet bepaald klein te noemen ;)
<blurrrr> nee, dat is te merken...
<blurrrr> unity is kleiner?
<lordievader> No idea.
<blurrrr> oke,
<blurrrr> nu is die van alles aan het instellen :D
<blurrrr> padv hooooooiii
<padv> hallo
<padv> blurrrr: ken ik je?
<blurrrr> padv ik denk van niet :P
<blurrrr> haha
<blurrrr> lordievader: ik krijg dit op het eind, is dat erg http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034365/
<blurrrr> oh, zou dat van mijn ati videokaart kunnen zijn, dat is een radeon :l
<lordievader> blurrrr: Ah.. Dat is minder. Laten we hopen dat ie het niet nodig heeft.
<blurrrr> dus, kde desktop is wel geinstalleerd?
<blurrrr> maar zonder de firmware van mijn video kaart?
<lordievader> Het lijkt me dat de Kubu desktop geinstalleerd is. Hoe het met de video kaart driver zit durf ik niet te zeggen.
<blurrrr> oke, dan ga ik nu rebooten om het te prberen :D erg bedankt in ieder geval!
<blurrr> jeej, het is gelukt
<blurrr> als ik nu opstart, is wel alles grijs trouwens, ook mijn dual boot menu, klopt dat?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-05
<yvonne_> Goedemorgen, ik heb een probleem met mijn ubuntu 12.04. wie kan me helpen?
<yvonne_> probleem: na het opstarten krijg ik zeer geregeld (zeker 50%) geen respons van mijn muis of touchpad
<yvonne_> ik kan hierdoor niet inloggen en dus geen toegang krijgen tot mń pc
<yvonne_> de enige uitweg is: aan/uit knop indrukken
<yvonne_> ik heb al ubuntu eens opnieuw erop gezet
<yvonne_> hielp niet
<yvonne_> had ubuntu in eerste instantie naast windows 8 gezet. maar windows 8 is inmiddels (na de herinstallatie) niet meer aanwezig op de pc. (bizar, maar waar). dus zal nu vanuit ubuntu iets moeten ondernemen.
<yvonne_> Hallo, is er iemand die me kan helpen met een ubuntu probleempje??
<OerHeks> hoi yvonne_ ik las net je probleem, vreemd dat het 50% is en niet altijd
<OerHeks> welke laptop gaat het om? misschien dat er iets meer te vinden is aan de hand van het type
<yvonne_> toshiba satellite C 50 D A 11 G
<yvonne_> laptop is pas 2 weken oud
<OerHeks> doet je muispunt het wel, maar de klick niet ?
<yvonne_> nee muis beweegt ook niet
<yvonne_> muis staat vast op centraal punt en toetsen reageert hij ook niet op
<yvonne_> had eerst ubuntu 13 waar hetzelfde gebeurde.
<yvonne_> na nieuwe installatie van versie 12 hetzelfde probleem
<OerHeks> oke, als je de FN toets indrukt, en op de gekleurde cijfertoetsen drukt, beweegt de muis ?
<yvonne_> gekleurde cijfertoetsen?
<OerHeks> of als je een volledig toetsenbord hebt, op het numpad ?
<yvonne_> sorry, ik begrijp niet helemaal wat je bedoel...sorry
<OerHeks> er is een functie om je muis te bewegen via numpad, en/of een functie om je muis uit te schakelen tijdens tiepen, die kan ook dwars zitten
<OerHeks> numpad = cijfertoetsen rechts van je toetsenbord
<yvonne_> die toetsen werken ook niet bij het inloggen als je dat misschien bedoeld
<yvonne_> heb zoń beetje alle toetsen wel geprobeerd
<OerHeks> dat kan aan de numlock toets liggen, als je die indrukt werkt het vast wel
<yvonne_> ja die toetsen werken prima hoor. heb de numlock altijd aanstaan.
<yvonne_> maar als hij weer opstart dan gebeurd er niks
<yvonne_> muis staat stil en geen enkele toets doet iets
<OerHeks> :-(
<yvonne_> heel bizar allemaal...
<yvonne_> vooral omdat het soms wel werkt na opstarten. maar meestal niet
<OerHeks> misschien handig om deze vraag ook te stellen op het forum, http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ of in het engels op askubuntu.com
<lordievader> Staat die numpad -> muis control niet standaard uit?
<OerHeks> dat was ookmijn gedachte, lordievader
<OerHeks> soms staat die onverklaarbaar aan
<OerHeks> of als de muispunt had gewerkt, de typeover/disable mouseclick
<yvonne_> :-(
<yvonne_> geen idee of het gaat helpen
<yvonne_> als ik ubuntu weer opnieuwe installeer
<yvonne_> maakt het nog uit 32 of 64 versie?
<OerHeks> 32 of 64 bit maakt niet uit, draai 64 bit als je kan.
<yvonne_> had nu 64 idd
<yvonne_> andere vraag: ik heb unetbootin in software centrum gedownload. maar die heeft alleen de oude versies van ubuntu erin staan.
<yvonne_> is daar ook een nieuwere versie van? aanzien ik niet in windows meer kan om een usb stick aan te maken
<lordievader> yvonne_: Als je meer dan 3Gb ram hebt is 64bit een must.
<Kebabfish> yvonne_: zoek in de dash op startup disk creator
<Kebabfish> werkt ook wel
<yvonne_> oke zal het nog eens opnieuw proberen te downloaden
<yvonne_> wat is jullie advies: 12.04 of 13?
<Kebabfish> hangt er van af
<Kebabfish> wil je stabiliteit: 12.04
<Kebabfish> wil je wat nieuwer spul, 13.10
<yvonne_> ok doe ik 12
<Kebabfish> en als het goed is, staat 12.04 er ook tussen bij unetbootin
<yvonne_> bij unetbootin vanuit het softwarecentrum niet
<yvonne_> 11.10 is de  nieuwste versie
<Kebabfish> oh, ik zie dat je al 12.04 hebt
<Kebabfish> misschien kan je 13.10 proberen, wellicht dat een nieuwere kernel het probleem oplost
<yvonne_> 13.10 had ik eerst. maar had ik hetzelfde probleem mee
<yvonne_> tijdens opstarten liep hij steeds vast
<yvonne_> bleef maar de aan/uit knop indrukken....niet oke
<Kebabfish> ik kan ook geen vergelijkbare problemen vinden op internet met dat typenummer
<Kebabfish> als de laptop wel goed opstart, werkt die dan ook langere tijden achter elkaar goed door
<yvonne_> ja dat wel
<yvonne_> totdat ik hem afsluit
<yvonne_> eenmaal aan de gang werkt het prima
<yvonne_> ik krijg ook allerlei korte foutmeldingen in beeld tijdens het opstarten
<yvonne_> maar dan kan hij soms wel gewoon goed starten
<yvonne_> maar meestal dus niet
<Kebabfish> dan weet ik het helaas ook ninet
<Kebabfish> niet
<yvonne_> je zou zeggen: een nieuwe laptop. gewoon leeggooien, windows weg en ubuntu draaien
<Kebabfish> zo werkt het meestal ook wel
<Kebabfish> meestal ;)
<yvonne_> dat blijkt idd
<yvonne_> volgende keer toch maar gewoon een tweedehands kopen en die opnieuw installeren
<yvonne_> maarja....ik ben nu een opstartschijf aan het maken
<yvonne_> ik geef het nog 1 kans
<yvonne_> wie weet
<Kebabfish> of een usb-sticky meenemen, en een test doen in de winkel
<ophorst> hoi ik ben nieuw hier ik heb een medion ubuntu opgezet maar krijg de wifi driver niet gevonden
<ophorst> weet iemand een oplossing?
<Gaggel> hallo
<Fermata> o/
<Gaggel> Ik heb een vraag mbt instaleren ubuntu
<Gaggel> ik wil hem naast windows xp instaleren
<Gaggel> dat heb ik gedaan, maar vervolgens kan ik niet ubuntu opstarten
<Gaggel> ik krijg geen keuze menu
<Gaggel> windows start gewoon weer op
<Gaggel> wie kan me helpen?
<Gaggel> ik geef alvast wat achtergrond info voor zover ik dat duidelijk kan vertellen
<Gaggel> ik heb 2 fysieke harde schijven in de computer zitten
<Gaggel> ik heb ook zelf partieties gemaakt na poging 1 van instaleren
<Gaggel> Dit hielp helaas niet
<Gaggel> ubuntu doet het overigens wel vanaf dvd
<Fermata> Staat Ubuntu op de tweede fysieke schijf?
<Gaggel> ik denk het niet, maar hoe kan ik dat controleren vanuit windows?
<Fermata> Dat weet ik niet.
<Gaggel> hmm ok, ik zal een kijken of ik het kan zien via ubuntu op dvd, dit gaat alleen wel lang duren
<trijntje> Gaggel: als je meteen naar windows gaat is er waarschijnlijk iets misgegaan tijdens de installatie
<Gaggel> Ik zal het dan ook eens proberen met een nieuwe dvd te instaleren
<Gaggel> want dan moet het al 3 keer zijn misgegaan
<trijntje> je kan de dvd op fouten controleren door tijdens het starten van de dvd de shift-ingedrukt te houden
<Gaggel> ah goed idee
<trijntje> Gaggel: misschien heb je zelf 3x dezelfde fout gemaakt, hoe wil je precies ubuntu naast windows installeren?
<Gaggel> in eerste instantie als probeer versie
<Gaggel> wanneer het bevalt definitief
<trijntje> probeer versie?
<Gaggel> ja
<Gaggel> (ik ben nu de dvd aan het controleren)
<trijntje> ik weet niet wat een probeer versie is
<Gaggel> om ubuntu uit te proberen, te testen
<Gaggel> en dan zien of het wat voor mij is
<trijntje> ah ok, maar ik bedoelde meer waar je ubuntu op wilt installeren, je had toch twee schijven?
<Gaggel> ja, dat klopt
<Gaggel> dat maakt me niet uit
<Gaggel> (no errors found, volgens de check)
<trijntje> ok, dan is het dus geen probleem met de dvd
<trijntje> kan je dan via de dvd opstarten en een screenshot van de partities uploaden?
<trijntje> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<Gaggel> ehm lastig, gezien de computer waar ik nu mee type, niet degene is die problemen heeft, ik kan wel een foto maken met mijn smartphone
<Gaggel> en die ergens heen sturen
<trijntje> heeft de test-pc geen internet?
<Gaggel> Alleen in ubuntu
<trijntje> anders kan je ook het commando 'sudo fdisk -l' in een terminal uitvoeren en de kolom 'Device' en 'System' overtypen
<Gaggel> ok ga ik dat doen
<Gaggel> ik verwacht dat het nog even duurt voordat het zover is, het inladen via dvd duurt nogal lang
<trijntje> hoe oud is die pc?
<trijntje> ubuntu hoort vanaf dvd in een paar minuten wel op te starten volgens mij. Hoeveel RAM heeft de pc?
<Gaggel> behoorlijk oud voor een pc, ik denk een jaar of 8
<Gaggel> 528
<Gaggel> 500 nog wat
<Gaggel> mb
<Gaggel> pentium 4
<trijntje> hmm, dan zou ik er geen ubuntu, maar lubuntu op zetten
<Gaggel> aha
<trijntje> dat is de lichtere versie van ubuntu, en de interface lijkt ook wat meer op die van windows
<Gaggel> ok goed idee
<trijntje> http://ubuntu-nl.org/afgeleiden/introductie?q=node/86
<Gaggel> dank voor deze tip, ik hoop dat de opstartproblemen dan ook verdwijnen
<trijntje> alternatief kan je ook ubuntu installeren, en het systeem na de installatie veranderen in lubuntu
<Gaggel> ok, interesant
<trijntje> Gaggel: het beste is om tijdens de installatie internet te hebben en dan hier in het kanaal even om hulp te vragen
<Gaggel> ok, zal ik nog de partieties opvragen zo?
<Gaggel> ik kan gek genoeg in ubuntu wel internet contact maken en in windows niet, maar dat is niet jouw probleem
<Gaggel> dat maakt het alternatief alleen maar beter ;-)
<trijntje> als je vanaf de dvd op internet kan kan je die screenshots plaatsen toch?
<trijntje> anders moet je het even overtypen
<Gaggel> ik weet niet zo goed hoe ik dat moet doen....
<Gaggel> vraag 1 hoe kom ik in terminal..
<trijntje> ctrl + alt + t
<trijntje> sudo fdisk -l
<trijntje> en -l is kleine letter L
<Gaggel> ok
<Gaggel> terminal wordt gestard
<Gaggel> dev/sda1 * (boot) 2048 19531775 9764864 b w95 fat32
<Gaggel> dev/sda2 19533822 78163967 29315073 5 extended
<trijntje> het gaat alleen om de eerste en laatste colom, de rest is niet zo belangrijk
<Gaggel> dev/sda5 19533824 78163967 29315072 83 linux
<Gaggel> ah ok die komt nu
<Gaggel> oh wacht de eerste colom heb ik net getypt
<Gaggel> de tweede  komt nu
<Gaggel> hpfs/ntfs/exfat
<Gaggel> w95 ext'd (lba)
<Gaggel> hpfs/ntfs/exfat
<Gaggel> linux swap/ solaris
<Gaggel> linux
<trijntje> wacht even hoor, de eerste en de laaste kolom horen bij elkaar
<trijntje> /dev/sda1 * w95 fat32
<Gaggel> ah ok
<trijntje> dat is de informatie die belangrijk was uit de eerste regel die je plaatste
<Gaggel> ik begin opnieuw
<Gaggel> dev/sdb1 (boot) hpfs/ntfs/exfat
<Gaggel> dev/sdb2 w95 ext'd (lba)
<Gaggel> dev/sdb5 hpfs/ntfs/exfat
<Gaggel> dev/sdb6 linux swap / solaris
<Gaggel> dev/sdb7 linux
<Gaggel> dev/sdb8 linux swap / solaris
<Gaggel>  einde
<trijntje> ok, ik denk dat het het makkelijkste is om ubuntu op de eerste schijf te installeren, en het makkelijkste is om nu alvast de partities aan te passen
<trijntje> gksu gparted
<trijntje> in de terminal, en dan in dat programma /dev/sda2 en /dev/sda5 verwijderen
<trijntje> let op dat je wel eerst een backup van alle belangrijke gegevens onder windows maakt
<Gaggel> start op moment
<trijntje> voor het geval er iets fout gaat
<Gaggel> hmm, ik kan er mee leven als het verloren gaat
<Gaggel> maar bedankt voor de waarschuwing
<Gaggel> de meeste zaken heb ik al in backup
<Gaggel> programma is gestart
<Gaggel> ik ga verwijderen
<Gaggel> ok niet
<Gaggel> ik mag niet delete drukken is grijs
<trijntje> welke partitie heb je geselecteerd?
<Gaggel> dev/sda2
<Gaggel> oj gelukt
<Gaggel> eerst de onderste
<Gaggel> ze zijn verwijderd
<Gaggel> alleen dev/sda1 is over
<trijntje> ok, dus als het goed is is nu alleen /dev/sda1 nog over, en de rest is grijs?
<Gaggel> ja unlocated
<trijntje> ok, dan kan je gparted weer afsluiten, en via het bureuablad de installatie starten
<Gaggel> ok
<trijntje> als het goed is installeert ubuntu zich dan vanzelf op de vrije ruimte
<Gaggel> ik ga het proberen, ik hoop dat het goed werkt
<Gaggel> ik hoe je op de hoogte
<Gaggel> hoe = houw
<jpjacobs> "hou" hoop ik ;)
<Gaggel> :D
<Gaggel> ehhh
<Gaggel> de instalatie duurt errrrrug lang
<Gaggel> er staat nu ook niks in het scherm, maar de dvd speler is heel hard bezig de hele tijd
<Gaggel> dus ik wacht nog wel langer af, dit gaat nog wel even duren..
<NoirX> hoi
<blurrrr> hallo, ik heb een vraagje, ik heb net ubuntu 12.04 lts opnieuw geinstalleerd, ik wou weer van de kde desktop af, en kon geen makkelijker manier vinden :P maar nu boot die niet zo snel(langzamer dan de vorige keer) kan ik hier wat aan doen?
<NoirX> blurrrr hoe bedoel je af van kde
<NoirX> deinstalleren of andere DE instellen
<blurrrr> noirx: ik had kde desktop geinstalleerd, was benieuwd hoe het eruit zag, maar het maakte het zo sloom, dat ik het er af wou hebben, dus heb ik ubuntu gewoon opnieuw geinstalleerd :P maar nu boot die dus sloom...
<NoirX> traag bedoel je?
<blurrrr> jah, hij blijft lang hangen op het scherm waar je het logo ziet met die puntjes eronder, en na inloggen duurt het redelijk lang voordat desktop helemaal geladen is...
<blurrrr> dus, kan je zorgen dat die minder lang op het logo blijft hangen?
<NoirX-> hmm, dat heeft diagnoze nodig
<blurrrr> en, hoe kan ik dat doen?
<NoirX-> ik denk het ligt aan de init opstart configuratie en de services die automatische worden gestart
<NoirX-> ik kan je verder niet helpen met prestatie
<NoirX-> ik kan je wel een leuke idee voor je
<NoirX-> ken je vertualisatie
<NoirX-> virtualbox
<JanC> je kan boochart + pybootchartgui installeren om te kijken waar die op blijft hangen
<JanC> bootchart
<NoirX-> hey JanC
<blurrrr> janc: die staan gewoon in software centrum?
<JanC> beide installeren en dan reboot doen, nadien met pybootchart kan je een grafiek maken
<JanC> yep, zou in softwarecentrum moeten zitten
<NoirX-> JanC gebruik je vertualbox?
<NoirX-> virtualbox
<blurrrr> en hoe open ik pybootchartgui?
<JanC> blurrrr: in principe moet je het zelf niet eens starten, er zou na een reboot al een .png in /var/log/bootchart moeten staan
<blurrrr> bwaaaa, ik haat dat magister per se silverlight nodig heeft D:
<jogr> blurrrr: ik ook, maar je kan pipelight gebruiken, is bedoelt voor netflix maar magister werkt er een stuk beter door.
<blurrrr> maar, pipelight staat niet in software centrum?
<jogr> blurrrr: nee, er is een ppa voor. Volgens mij gebruikt het wine en de windows versie van silverlight. Dus of je dat moet willen is een andere zaak.
<jogr> blurrrr: https://launchpad.net/pipelight
<blurrrr> als ik dit invoer in ubuntu 12.04, krijg ik dan 13.10? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> Ja, als je dat 4x doet, upgraden
<OerHeks> 12.04 . 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10
<Fermata> En daarna is je systeem waarschijnlijk onbruikbaar.
<OerHeks> maar dat wist je al
<blurrrr> fermata: wattan?!
<jogr> OerHeks: klopt dat? ik gebruik apt-get dist-upgrade ook maar zit nog steeds op 12.04. Volgens mij krijg je dan wel nieuwe versies maar geen nieuwe distributie
<lordievader> ^daar wordt nergens "do-release-upgrade" uitgevoerd. Ofwel je blijft bij 12.04.
<OerHeks> jogr, dan moet je iets veranderen in je sources
<OerHeks> niet lts > lts
 * OerHeks zit nog op 13.04
<blurrrr> maar, als binnenkort 14.04 uitkomt (die komt toch uit?? of heb ik dat verkeerd gehoord) hoe kan ik daar dan naartoe upgrade?
<trijntje> je kan van 12.04 naar 14.04 upgraden
<blurrrr> trijntje: oke, dan ga ik dat doen, als 14.04 uit is natuurlijk :P
<Fermata> Vaak levert een herinstallatie een schoner resultaat op.
<blurrrr> Fermata, dus dan gewoon linux partitie helemaal formateren en de nieuwe eroverheen installeren?
<OerHeks> zekers, ik upgrade altijd en doe daarna verse install
<trijntje> ik upgrade altijd, en ik heb er niet echt last van dat het trager wordt ofzo
<trijntje> maar dat verschilt blijkbaar per persoon
<blurrrr> ehmm, ik ben nu pipelight aan het installeren, als dat geinstalleerd is, moet ik het dan nog ergens activeren, of niet?
<blurrrr> klopt het dat pipelight heel lang in de terminal blijft hangen met configureren?
<blurrrr> bwaaa, pipelight werkt niet
<blurrrr> hoe kan ik het weer volledig verwijderen, sudo apt-get purge pipelight werkt niet :(
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat je moest uitloggen/inloggen om het te laten werken?
 * OerHeks gebruikt geen wine-gedoe
<blurrrr> oerheks: jah, halverwege is de installatie gestopt :PP
<OerHeks> .. kan zijn dat je een dialoog schermpje niet ziet?
<OerHeks> "in ruil voor uw ziel mag u dit gebruiken, druk 'ok'"
<blurrrr> haha :P nee maar, hoe kan ik het weer verwijderen, of weet je dat ook niet?
<OerHeks> geen idee, ppa-purge zou moeten werken
<blurrrr> welk command moet ik invoeren dan?
<OerHeks> sudo ppa-purge ppa;pipelight ofzo ?
<OerHeks> mja, misschien neemt hij wine ook mee, of je halve desktop :-D
<OerHeks> altijd fun, een ppa
<blurrrr> lol, opdracht niet gevonden :P
<blurrrr> ik installeer linux wel weer gewoon opnieuw :P :P
<OerHeks> na je standaard install, doe dan een image maken, scheelt 10 minuten herinstalleren
<blurrrr> ik kom na de installatie terug om te vragen hoe dat moet goed?
<Fermata> Zeker. :)
<blurrrr> jeej, bew
<blurrrr> ik heb een vraagje
<blurrrr> want, ik heb een htc android phone, en in windows kan ik hem op internet aansluiten via een kabeltje, dan doe ik een usb kabel in mijn telefoon en in de pc, en dan krijgt die internet van de pc, kan dat in ubuntu ook?
<khildin> waarom gebruik je nit de wifi van je telefoon?
<khildin> er van uitgaande dat die telefoon wifi heeft en je router ook
<blurrrr> khildin: lang verhaal, maar ik heb het netwerk niet op mijn telefoon(te ver weg) en, ik probeerde te rooten dus die wifi van de telefoon is helemaal naar zijn grootje
<blurrrr> maar, is er misschien een appje ofzo voor, want hij ziet het wel als bedraade verbinding, en mijn telefoon ziet het ook als verbinding (soort van)
<blurrrr> maar is er dan een appje om wifi internet te delen via een kabel?
<blurrrr> hmm, ik heb een probleem... ik heb nu firestarter(dat zou internet moeten kunnen delen) maar die ziet alleen bekabeld netwerk 1, en ik heb bekabeld netwerk 2 nodig
<lordievader> Firestarter is een frontend voor iptables. Ik geloof dat Ubuntu meer van de UFW is, danwel raw iptables.
<blurrrr> lordievader: het is me nu gelukt, heb gewoon de namen omgedraaid, dus het kan met firestarter.. jammer dat mijn telefoon nu weigert mee te werken :(
<blurrrr> brb
<blurrrr> bew
<blurrrr> ben zo weer terug
<lordievader> ...
<blurrrr> ben er weer...
<lordievader> ...
<blurrrr> ik heb nog steeds een vraag, is het mogelijk om mijn htc desire c op internet aan te sluiten via ubuntu, er zit een functie op de htc dat hij internet krijgt via een usb kabel, en dat werkt op windows...
<Fermata> Wel andersom.
<Fermata> Althans, dat weet ik zeker.
<Fermata> USB-tethering.
<blurrrr> fermata: andersom geloof ik best :P hij geeft het namelijk ook aan als wired connection 2
<blurrrr> maar, via firestarter zo ver dat hij naar wired connection 2 wil delen, maar mijn telefoon is nog niet zo ver dat hij het daadwerkelijk als internet connectie ziet...
<lordievader> Of een hotspot opzetten, als je pc een wired en wireless nic heeft.
<lordievader> Ook al is een eth->wlan passthrough redelijk lelijk.
<blurrrr> lordievader: dat zij inderdaad kunnnen, alleen is het probleempje dat mijn telefoon geen wifi meer heeft :P :P heb ik heel per ongeluk gesloopt bij het rooten...
<blurrrr_> bew, firefox deed raar :P
<lordievader> blurrrr: Je hoeft niet iedere keer te laten weten dat je weggaat/terug komt. We zien je join/quits wel.
<lordievader> blurrrr_: ^
<blurrrr_> sorry :(
<blurrrr_> is er een snel toets om tussen 2 desktops te switchen?
<blurrrr_> werkbladen**
<lordievader> blurrrr_: De default verschilt per DE. In KDE zijn die er niet per default, geloof ik.
<blurrrr_> oh oke,
<blurrrr_> lol, heb het volgens mij gevonden :P ik moet dingen echt minder snel vragen :$ het is ctrl alt pijltjes
<blaatkoe> goedenavond allen
<lordievader> Hallo blaatkoe
<blaatkoe> ik hoor zojuist 5 minuten geleden van dit besturings systeem en wil het ook graag gelijk gebruiken. Ik heb hier een samsung n135. Er zit dus geen dvd speler of iets dergelijks in.
<blaatkoe> hoe krijg ik ubuntu nu geinstalleerd?
<lordievader> blaatkoe: Je kunt gebruik maken van een zogeheten live-usb, deze kun je maken door middel van het tooltje Unetbootin: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<blaatkoe> kijk das lekkere feedback we gaan eens kijken
<Bas_> goeieavond
<OerHeks> hallo Bas_
<Bas_> gezellig hier?
<Fermata> Rustigjes he.
<Bas_> Ik merkt het...
<Bas_> merk bedoel ik...
<OerHeks> Dit gaat te snel voor mij
<Fermata> Heh :D
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<yvonne_> Goedemorgen, is er toevallig iemand online die iets meer weet van het vastlopen van ubuntu na het opstarten?
<yvonne_> opstarten lukt, daarna geen reactie van de muis of toetsenbord
<yvonne_> soms doet hij het goed met opstarten en kan ik aan de slag, maar meestal moet ik via de aan/uit knop wederom opnieuw proberen
<trijntje> hey yvonne_
<trijntje> kan je wat meer over je pc vertellen? Welke versie van ubuntu staat er op, hoeveel geheugen heeft de pc, hoe lang bestaat dit probleem al, etc?
<yvonne_> ik heb een toshiba satellite c50 D A 11-G
<yvonne_> processor: AMD E1-1200
<yvonne_> heb 12.04 ubuntu
<yvonne_> heb 13.10 geprobeerd maar hetzelfde probleem
<yvonne_> 4GB geheugen
<trijntje> ah, ik zie dat die laptop 4G geheugen heeft, dus dat is het probleem niet
<yvonne_> klopt
<yvonne_> pc is pas 3 weken oud
<yvonne_> windows is er (op een rare manier) vanaf gegooid tijdens instalatie 12.04 dus die gebruik ik niet meer
<yvonne_> rare is dat het soms wel goed werkt met opstarten, maar meestal niet
<trijntje> zit je nu op die laptop of een andere pc?
<yvonne_> zit er nu op
<yvonne_> hij starte zonet zowaar goed op
<trijntje> meestal kan je zelfs bij het vastlopen met ctrl + alt + f1 een text-interface openen, soms kan je vanaf daar het probleem oplossen of de pc netjes afsluiten
<trijntje> die laptop is wel erg nieuw, je zou eventueel de aankomende release van ubuntu, 14.04 alvast kunnen proberen
<yvonne_> is die al te downloaden?
<trijntje> die kan hopelijk wat beter met nieuwe hardware overweg, maar omdat het nog 'beta' is kan het zijn dat je tegen wat meer problemen aanloopt
<trijntje> je kan die hier downloaden: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso
<trijntje> ik gebruik die zelf al, en ik kom weinig problemen tegen, maar het is wel een (klein) risico
<yvonne_> wat zou een risico kunnen zijn?
<trijntje> het risico is dat er wat meer foutjes in kunnen zitten
<trijntje> De meeste mensen gebruiken 14.04 nu om hem uit te testen, en om fouten te rapporteren als ze die tegen komen
<yvonne_> hmmm naja is het proberen waard, als hij dan beter werkt
<yvonne_> installeer ik die gewoon hetzelfde met een opstart usb stick?
<trijntje> maar je kan altijd hier vragen als je problemen tegenkomt, en als jouw probleem veroorzaakt wordt doordat de hardware te nieuw is voor ubuntu 13.10 om er goed mee te werken is 14.04 de makkelijkste oplossing
<yvonne_> oke. ik ga het eens proberen
<yvonne_> ben benieuwd
<trijntje> yvonne_: ja. Als je problemen tegen komt kan je hier om hulp vragen, let wel op dat het soms wel een half uur/uur kan duren voordat iemand reageert
<yvonne_> snap ik
<trijntje> yvonne_: succes, ik hoop dat het help
<trijntje> *helpt
<yvonne_> ik ook
<yvonne_> bedankt trijntje
<yvonne_> :-)
<yvonne_> is linux mint iets heel anders dan ubuntu eigenlijk? (ben niet zoń expert nog )
<innocuous> yvonne_  linux mint is anders dan ubuntu. Linux mint gebruikt op Ubuntu als basis voor een eigen besturingssysteem
<yvonne_> Groot probleem!! ik heb laatst de gebruikersaccount veranderd. Met als doel dat ik niet hoef in te loggen als ik de laptop aanzet. Maar nu vraagt hij steeds mń wachtwoord als ik iets wil veranderen (logisch) maar mń oude wachtwoord wordt nu niet goedgekeurd!
<yvonne_> wat moet ik nu intypen?
<innocuous> hmm wat heb je precies veranderd aan je gebruikersaccount dan?
<yvonne_> ja goede.....even terugkijken.....
<yvonne_> bij gebruikersaccounts mń account uitgeschakeld
<yvonne_> om deze weer in te schakelen moet hij ook een wachtwoord hebben
<yvonne_> ook hier pakt hij niet mń oude waachtwoord
<trijntje> yvonne_: heb je automatisch aanmelden ingeschakeld of heb je het wachtwoord leeg gemaakt?
<yvonne_> ik denk het laatste.... maar weet het niet meer zeker
<yvonne_> bij gebruikersaccounts staat nu: aanmeldopties: account uitgeschakeld
<trijntje> als je je account hebt uitgeschakeld heb je een probleem, maar ik dacht dat je opnieuw ging installeren?
<yvonne_> ja ben ik mee bezig. alleen om een usb te maken vraagt hij mń password
<yvonne_> die pakt hij dus niet
<innocuous> yvonne_: Dat is niet zo handig: http://askubuntu.com/questions/423435/i-disabled-my-user-account
<yvonne_> tenzij ik op een andere pc met windows een usb stick kan maken met 14.04 erop. (unetbootin werkt niet met 14.04)
<innocuous> Ja je kan op een pc met windows een usb stick maken met 14.04 erop
<innocuous> Zou geen probleem moeten zijn
<yvonne_> @innocuous: nee is zeker niet zo handig....
<yvonne_> welk programma kan ik daarvoor gebruiken??
<yvonne_> ik ken unetbootin maar die werkt niet met 14.04
<innocuous> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<innocuous> Maar ik denk eigenlijk dat unetbootin ook werkt, ook al staat 14.04 niet tussen de keuzes.
<yvonne_> oke top. ik ga even aan de slag hiermee
<innocuous> Je kiest dan voor diskimage en laat die wijzen naar de .iso die je als usb wil gebruiken
<yvonne_> bedankt, hoop dat het gaat werken
<yvonne_> top
<innocuous> Je kan trouwens onder user accounts en dan login opties kiezen voor automische login uit en dan hoef je niet in te loggen tijdens het opstarten
<yvonne_> die kan ik nu dus niet meer aanzetten omdat hij mń oude wachtwoord niet meer pakt. maar ik begrijp dat het idd zo zou moeten werken.
<yvonne_> straks in 14.04 even beter opletten
<raffietaffie> Hallo peeps ik ben er...
<lordievader> Welkom raffietaffie
<raffietaffie> Hallo lordievader
<blurrr> hallo, ik heb een vraagje, is ubuntu 13.04 ook lts?
<Fermata> Nee.
<Fermata> Enkel de even .04 vrijgaves.
<Fermata> Dus 6.06 (dat was een uitzondering die twee maanden te laat was), 8.04, 10.04 en 12.04.
<Fermata> En de komende 14.04 natuurlijk ook.
<blurrr> Fermata: staat die 04 voor april dan ofzo? omdat je zegt dat 6.06 2 maanden te laat was?
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Het eerste cijfer is het jaar, het tweede de maand.
<raffietaffie> nee volgens mij niet
<raffietaffie> 12.04
<raffietaffie> en 14.04 in april
<raffietaffie> die 6.06 was toch de eerst?
<blurrr> dus, 12.04 komt uit april 2012 en 13.04 komt uit april 2013 en 14.04 komt uit in april 2014?
<Fermata> blurrr: precies. :)
<lordievader> blurrr: Exact.
<raffietaffie> moet eerlijk zijn toe maakt ik nog gebruik van suse
<blurrr> :D
<blurrr> lol, de nieuwe unity die met ubuntu 14.04 komt is kleiner dan de huidige :D
<blurrr> dan start je pc logische wijs toch ook sneller op?
<lordievader> Unity schijnt sterk verbeterd te zijn in Trusty.
<Fermata> lordievader: ja?
<Fermata> Hmm.
<Fermata> Ik vind Unity stiekem best fijn.
<Fermata> Maar Arch Linux nog fijner. :P
<Fermata> Op de nieuwe desktop vliegt het ook. :)
<raffietaffie> Heb de cds wel eens besteld!
<raffietaffie> ben fan van de ubuntu repo`s niet zo zeer van Unity
<raffietaffie> serieus?
<raffietaffie> welke wm op Arch?
<Fermata> Xfce (DE)
<Fermata> op magere systemen i3.
<Fermata> maar dat is dit niet. ;)
<raffietaffie> i3 heb ik op raspberry pi
<raffietaffie> moet zeggen dat het me best mee valt
<blurrr> arch lijkt een beetje op mac os x
<Fermata> Wat?
<raffietaffie> Arch op OSX? nee
<blurrr> dat arch ergens in de verte een beetje op mac os x lijkt, met die app balk aan de onderkant :D
<raffietaffie> Arch is distro geen wm
<blurrr> waar staat wm voor?
<raffietaffie> Windows Manager
<blurrr> aha
<OerHeks> Altrijd grappig hoe een uiterlijk word beoordeeld :-D
<blurrr> wat zijn lenses in ubuntu?
<raffietaffie> Windows Manager is stukkie waar mee je interfaced
<blurrr> oerheks: uiteindelijk is uiterlijk erg belangrijk he :P
<raffietaffie> tja dat zien mensen als eerste
<OerHeks> lenses zijn die pagina's in dash, o.a. om te zoeken
<raffietaffie> maar goed vroeger draaie gnome ook gewoon op mac
<lordievader> Fermata: Had ergens iets gelezen, geen flauw idee of het waar is. Gebruik het niet...
<Fermata> Ik gebruik het ook al een tijd niet meer.
<Fermata> Destijds was het me te buggy en te stom.
<Fermata> Ik wil het wel weer eens proberen tzt, gewoon uit nieuwsgierigheid.
<Fermata> Verder niet, daarvoor bevallen Arch/OpenBSD me te veel.
<raffietaffie> mmm neig meer naar openbox tegenwoordig
<raffietaffie> minder is soms meer! maar goed
<Fermata> Dat is heel erg persoonlijk.
<blurrr> wat vinden jullie de fijnste desktop dan? unity of wat anders?
<Fermata> Dat ligt helemaal aan jezelf.
<Fermata> Voor mij is Xfce een goede mix tussen licht en functionaliteit.
<OerHeks> KDE, want gnome/unity word steeds meer uitgekleed
<blurrr> hmmm, als ik een desktop installeer, bijvoorbeeld cinnamon, kan je die dan gewoon weer verwijderen met sudo apt-get remove cinnamon?
<OerHeks> normaal wel.
<blurrr> hmm, oke :D dan ga ik die eens uitproberen :D
<lordievader> blurrr: +1 voor KDE. Daarbij komend is de Kubu community best chill :)
<blurrr> lordievader: kde heb ik al geprobeerd... beviel niet :P vond het toch te... niet mooi genoeg ofzo, weet niet precies :P
<lordievader> blurrr: Je kunt (zoals met bijna alle DEs) het volledig naar je hand zetten.
<OerHeks> We zouden eens een mooie video moeten maken wat er allemaal kan met KDE
<blurrr> lordievader: ja klopt, maar dat is zoveel werk, en unity komt dan dichter in de buurt van hoe ik het wil :P
<lordievader> blurrr: Ieder zijn eigen smaak...
<blurrr> juppp:D
<blurrrr> hallo, ik heb een vraagje. kan je in ubuntu een .tar file gewoon installeren?
<blurrrr> zeg maar net zoals in windows, gewoon dubbelklik en dan installeren?
<jpjacobs> hangt ervanaf wat er in de tar zit natuurlijk
<OerHeks> nee, je kan wel klikken om fileroller te openen, om hem uit te pakken
<jpjacobs> en nee, in het algemeen niet, .deb bestanden zijn ubuntupakketten
<OerHeks> en dan de read.me lezen wat je dan moet doen
<blurrrr> oke, ik wil namelijk een spelletje downloaden, wat een .tar is
<jpjacobs> Oh, en in plaats van 'sudo make install' zoals dikwijls gesugereerd wordt, kan je 'checkinstall' installeren, en dan gewoon "sudo checkinstall" doen in de plaats
<blurrrr> jpjacobs: en dat werkt makkelijker?
<OerHeks> na install build-essentials denk ik
<jpjacobs> Dat maakt er een mooi pakket van, en installeert dat, zodat je achteraf alles netjes kan verwijderen
<jpjacobs> zonder dat je handmatig alles moet gaan wegkrabben
<blurrrr> jpjacobs: dus dat maakt er een pakketje van wat gewoon installeert net zoals .exe in windows?
<jpjacobs> jep
<jpjacobs> beter zelfs ;)
<jpjacobs> Wel, natuurlijk als het ding wat je installeert hoort gecompileerd te worden met ./configure && make install
<jpjacobs> Alst een of ander proprietair script is kan checkinstall er waarschijnlijk ook niets mee
<lordievader> Daar zit normaal gesproken toch een losse make tussen?
<blurrrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7044529/ dit staat er als uitleg bij, maar die snap ik dus niet helemaal :P
<lordievader> blurrrr: Ah, je hoeft het niet te compilen, gewoon doen wat er staat ;)
<blurrrr> jah, maar dat snap ik dus niet :P
<blurrrr> met name die derde :P
<blurrrr> en vierde :P
<blurrrr> hoe je die executable maakt?
<lordievader> blurrrr: Tussen haakjes staan de commando's om dat te doen.
<blurrrr> en dan hoef ik niks te veranderen in welke map die staat ofzo?
<lordievader> blurrrr: Nee als je hem download naar ~/Downloads (bijv.) en je vind dat wel prima hoef je hem niet te verplaatsen.
<blurrrr> hij download naar persoonlijke map en dan downloads, dus dan werken die commando's gewoon?
<jpjacobs> Wat daar staat is niet echt installeren
<jpjacobs> gewoon uitpakken en uitvoeren
<jpjacobs> je kan het ook gewoon grafisch doen
<jpjacobs> uitpakken, uitvoerbaar maken bij eigenschappen, en dubbelklikken
<blurrrr> kan iemand mij helpen, ik wil dus dat bestandje installeren...
<blurrrr> maar, het commanda wat in de uitleg staat werkt niet
<blurrrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7044529/
<Fermata> Welk commando daarvan werkt niet?
<blurrrr> de eerste al direct niet... kan hem dus niet executable maken
<lordievader> blurrrr: Het eerste commando is om uit te pakken, de 'chmod +x' maakt files executable.
<Fermata> En welke foutmelding?
<blurrrr> is dat wat bij unpack staat ook een commando? dan moet ik die eerst doen :P
<blurrrr> Fermata: dat die het bestand nie tmag openen ofzo
<blurrrr> chmod: kan geen toegang krijgen tot ‘/download/to/WorldOfGoo/WorldOfGoo’: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<jpjacobs> Daar moet je dus het pad invullen naar waar je bestand staat
<jpjacobs> wss ~/Downloads/<vul hier de bestands naam in>
<blurrrr> nope, ook niet :P
<blurrrr> hij staat in het mapje download in de persoonlijke map en de bestandsnaam is dit: WorldOfGoo.tar.bz2
<blurrrr> mapje downloads*
<lordievader> blurrrr: Neem de Gui route, ga met je verkenner daarheen -> rechts klik -> extract.
<blurrrr> uitpakken dus?
<blurrrr> oke, dan heb ik hem uitgepakt, maar hoe installeer ik dan?
<Fermata> Niet.
<Fermata> Nu kan je hem gewoon uitvoerbaar maken en spelen.
<blurrrr> hoe maak je het dan uitvoerbaar? met dat commando wat het net niet deed?
<Fermata> met chmod +x ja.
<blurrrr> oke, maar, wat moet ik dan precies invoeren? hij staat nog steeds in de map downloads en het uitgepakte mapje heet WorldOfGoo
<lordievader> blurrrr: Of rechtermuis op het bestand -> properties -> ergens een vinkje voor executable.
<Fermata> Dat kan ook ja.
<blurrrr> waar staat dat vinkje?
<khildin> als je hem niet hebt aangeklikt: nergns...
<khildin> maar goed, voor deze keer: rechtsklikken -> eigenschappen... tabblad rechten onderste regel: uitvoeren vinkje plaatsen bij uitvoeren van bstand toestaan
<blurrrr> oke, dan heb ik dat aangevinkt en hoe voer ik hem dan uit?
<khildin> dubbelklikken op het icoontje?
<blurrrr> maar, het blijft dan gewoon een map....
<khildin> map?... je moet wel de +x op het bestand zetten niet op de directory.... 8)7
<blurrrr> ik heb onder rechten het vinkje uitvoeren van bestanden toesteen gezegd...
<khildin> die +x (het vinkje dus) maakt van het bestand en exe (om het maar in windows termen te zerggen)
<khildin> zeggen*
<blurrrr> moet ik dan de .tar uitvoerbaar maken
<khildin> je hebt die tar toch uitgepakt? wat is daar uitgekomen?
<blurrrr> een map... en die map heet world of goo en daarin zitten weer mapjes
<khildin> zitten er 'toevallig' ook bestandn in die map?
<blurrrr> jah, mapes
<khildin> en misschien zelfs toevallig een bestand dat worldofgoo heet?
<blurrrr> mapjes
<khildin> bestand.... niet directory...
<blurrrr> jah, een bestand en als ik dat open krijg ik dit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7044923/
<khildin> open anders een terminal en ga naar de directory waar dat bestand in staat en tik ./worldofgoo (let op hoofdletters...)
<blurrrr> dan krijg ik toegang geweigerd... en met sudo ervoor kan die het niet vinden
<blurrrr> is er ook een programma wat dit gewoon automatisch doet eigenlijk?
<blurrrr> ben zo terug, moet ff wat doen
<lordievader> blur heeft geen execute flaggetje gezet op dat script. Daarom opent hij hem als text bestand.
<blurrrr> hooi, zijn microsoft xbox 360 controllers ook te gebruiken in linux?
<blurrrr> en, hoe kan ik dat instellen?
<lordievader> Om even terug te komen op net: blur heeft geen execute flaggetje gezet op dat script. Daarom opent hij hem als text bestand.
<blurrrr> weet iemand hoe je een xbox controller kan laten werken met ubuntu?
<blurrrr> en of dat uberhaupt kan?
<CasW> blurrrr: Daar heb je een programmaatje voor, laat me even kijken hoe het ook alweer heette
<blurrrr> oke, ik heb de tijd :D
<CasW> Het heet xboxdrv
<blurrrr> ohja, gevonden in softwarecentrum
<CasW> Mijn ervaring ermee is dat het niet altijd even goed werkt en dat het beter werkt als je Steam in big mode of tv mode of hoe het ook alweer heette opstart en dan daar de juiste knopjes instelt en van daaruit de game opstart.
<blurrrr> wat is steam?
<blurrrr> lekker dan... kom ik er achter dat de plug and play kabel alleen is om op t laden, en niet om date te versturen.. dan heb ik iets nodig wat draadloos kan ontvangen :(
<CasW> Steam is een erg groot gamedistributieplatform, staat ook in het softwarecentrum. Sorry, ik nam eigenlijk aan dat je een game via Steam met een controller probeerde te spelen, ik weet niet waarom.
<CasW> Oh, ja, als je een Xbox 360 controller wilt laten werken met de pc heb je een kastje nodig, laat me heel even zoeken ;-)
<blurrrr> dat kost geld.... ik haat dingen die geld kosten :P
<CasW> https://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-on-other-devices/connections/xbox-360-wireless-gaming-receiver-windows
<CasW> Jup
<blurrrr> hmm, zo belangrijk vind ik het ook niet :P
<CasW> :-P Tsja, zonder zo'n kastje werkt het helaas gewoon niet, sorry man
<blurrrr> ik vraag mij af hoezo dat in de xbox wel werkt dan eigenlijk..
<CasW> Gewoon, zo'n adapter in het apparaat zelf ingebouwd
<blurrrr> mm... maar dat is een adapter zodat je wireless kan... maar hoe kan het dan dat het in de xbox met kabeltje ook werkt, of laad die dan alleen op via kabel, en gebruikt die alsnog wireless?
<CasW> Ja, precies
<blurrrr> ohh, stommmmmmmm :'(
<CasW> Tsja, als je dat al stom vindt, moet je het nog veel stommer vinden dat er geen fatsoenlijke drivers voor Linux zijn ervoor, iets wat met de juiste documentatie van Microsoft echt niet zo veel werk was geweest ;-)
<NoirX> hoi
<lordievader> Hey NoirX
<blurrrr> CasW eigenlijk vind ik het meeste wat 1. niet gratis is en 2. niet cross-platform is stom...
<NoirX> hey lordievader :)
<lordievader> NoirX: Hoe is het ermee?
<CasW> Ah, de mooie ideale wereld. Helaas is het niet zo en zal het ook nooit zo zijn.
<NoirX> lordievader: goed bedankt bro, en met jou?
<lordievader> NoirX: Gaat lekker :)
<NoirX> mooizo
<NoirX> blurrrr gaat het met ubuntu?
<blurrrr> NoirX gaat goed hoor.. ben alleen tegen 2 lichte irritaties aangelopen, maar dat is niet per se iets met ubuntu ofzo... dat heeft windows ook :P
<CasW> Nouja, wees niet bang om te vragen, irritaties zijn er om opgelost te worden waar mogelijk ;-)
<NoirX> mooizo
<blurrrr> nou... dat mijn xbox controller dusniet werkt, maar dat deed die in windows ook niet, dus niet echt iets met ubuntu te maken... en dat het moeilijker is om programma's te downloaden en te installeren buiten de normale wegen om :P
<blurrrr> voor de rest zijn er alleen maar voordelen, dus al met al is het veel veel beter dan windows!
<CasW> Hoezo moeilijker? Zolang de installatiebestanden er zijn, is het meestal net zo makkelijk. Het probleem is alleen inderdaad dat die vaak missen
<blurrrr> buiten de normale wegen om is bij mij vaak... niet legaal zeg maar... en in windows was dat zoooo simpel.. hier ben ik er nog niet echt achter  :P wss veel beter beveiligt...
<NoirX> microsoft is niet eerlijk, de internal van windows is verbergt, kost duur, gierig met software, linux kan je verkennen tot diepste details, source bestuderen, genieten van talloze gratis software
<CasW> Oh, nee hoor, alleen is er minder 'illegaal' spul voorhanden ;-) De meeste programma's voor Linux in het algemeen en Ubuntu in het bijzonder zijn gratis, ik heb eigenlijk nog nooit geprobeerd illegaal verkregen Linux-software te installeren.
<NoirX> CasW ik met je eens, alleen debian heeft 60 000 gratis packages
<blurrrr> ja klopt, alles wat je nodig hebt is inderdaad gratis, dus zoveel illegaal is niet nodig....
<blurrrr> maar net dat ene ding, dat wil niet :P
<CasW> Nouja, sorry, maar ik ga je hier niet helpen illegale software te installeren ;-)
<blurrrr> nee, en terecht ook :P
<NoirX> sommige commerciele software hebben gnu gratis variant, als suse distro heeft opensuse
<lordievader> blurrrr: Wellicht kunnen we je wel aan een open-source/gratis alternatief helpen?
<blurrrr> het gaat om world of goo :P :P
<blurrrr> misschien kun je me wel aan een ander leuk gratis spel uit het software centrum helpen?
<lordievader> Ah een game. Hmm. Games hebben niet vaak open-source alternatieven.
<NoirX> lordievader ik ondekte hoe leuk virtualisatie is, ik draai linux vanuit windows als eigen venster via virtualbox, erg nuttig
<lordievader> NoirX: Ken je kvm/qemu?
<blurrrr> NoirX hoezo draai je niet gewoon live?
<NoirX> lordievader nee
<NoirX> blurr live cd is beperkt, maar met een virtualbox image heb je complete distro
<blurrrr> aha... :P
<lordievader> NoirX: De performance van kvm ligt dicht bij bare-metal: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1110_xenkvm&num=2 :D
<CasW> blurrrr: Eh, 0A.D. is een erg goed spel in de Civilization / Age of Empires trend, daar heb ik me uren mee vermaakt
<lordievader> Heb hier 2~3 vms draaien op kvm.
<NoirX> lordievader ok mooi, ik ga effe ontdekken, virtualisatie interreseert mij , bedankt
<lordievader> NoirX: Virtualisatie is best awesome inderdaad :)
<blurrrr> CasW: is dat een zwaar spel, want mijn pc is niet zo snel, zeg maar sloom
<CasW> Pfft, volgens mij niet echt, nee. Zeker niet vergeleken met huidige AAA-titels.
<CasW> De enige manier om erachter te komen of het goed draait, is om het te proberen ;-)
<blurrrr> CasW das waar
<blurrrr> heeft linux eigenlijk ook problemen met bestanden die achterblijven als je veel programma's installeert en weer deinstalleert?
<CasW> Nee hoor, nog nooit last van gehad.
<blurrrr> oke :D
<lordievader> blurrrr: Config bestanden blijven achter als je niet apt-get purge uitvoert maar apt-get remove.
<lordievader> ^ dat is met opzet trouwens.
<NoirX> blurrrr ik vermoed je hebt passie voor IT, linux is zeer geschikt voor je, even leuk als gamen is programmeren terwijl linux goed omgeving is voor ontwikkelen
<blurrrr> en, kan je die config bestanden verwijderen..
<blurrrr> NoirX je bedoelt met CCC+ ofzo?
<CasW> Oftewel; je instellingen gaan niet verloren als je een applicatie gewoon deinstalleert, je kan ze wel zelf verwijderen (of automatisch met een apart commando)
<NoirX> blur ook c++
<blurrrr> noirdx ik bedoelde c++ jah :P
<NoirX> :)
<blurrrr> wat is een goede compiller voor c++ in linux?
<NoirX> g++
<lordievader> NoirX: Het fijne aan kvm is trouwens ook dat je een vm gewoon een logical volume kan geven als disk i.p.v. van een vmdk file (o.i.d.) die dan weer ergens op een file-system moet staan.
<CasW> gcc wordt meestal gebruikt en ik hoor de laatste tijd veel over LLVM/Clang (maar het enige wat ik erover kan zeggen is dat die laatste vooral veelbelovend is qua performance, meer geoptimaliseerd. Het is lang geleden dat ik voor het laatst wat met C++ heb gedaan, en toen ook al niet veel.)
<NoirX> lordievader: ik heb virtualbox nodig in windows als host, zodat ik linux als gast draai, ben niet zover met virtualisatie binnen linux
<CasW> (Maar als je wilt gaan leren programmeren, wat ik zeker kan aanraden, zou ik niet met C++ beginnen, begin dan met iets simpelers. Ikzelf ben begonnen met Python, een andere goede om mee te beginnen is Java, die heeft meer een focus op objectgeorienteerd programmeren.)
<NoirX> bash scripten is cool
<lordievader> NoirX: Deze guide is best nice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<CasW> Cool is het zeker, of het een goede taal is om mee te leren programmeren an sich is een tweede ;-)
<lordievader> +1 voor Python. Zie ook http://www.codecademy.com/
<NoirX> ok fijn, bedankt lordievader
<CasW> Hm, interessant, dat codecademy.
<blurrrr> ik heb nu een hello world programma, maar hoe kan ik dat uitvoeren zeg maar, ik heb het geschreven in een kladblok
<CasW> Welke taal?
<blurrrr> c++
<NoirX> g++ -o hello hello.cpp
<NoirX> dat is om te compileren, daarna voer je programma uit
<lordievader> blurrrr: Oeh voor C++ is (->) wel leuk: http://www.learncpp.com/
<NoirX> lordievader maar het is toch niet verstandig beginnen programmeren met c++, of maakt het niet uit
<blurrrr> noirx, dat commando werkt niet.. of ik doe iets fout....
<CasW> Ik zou inderdaad niet beginnen met C++...
<blurrrr> het bestand heet hello world, en staat op mijn bureaublad...
<lordievader> Ik ben niet echt een programeur, moet je eerder Fermata voor hebben. Maar ik merk wel komend vannuit Python dat je veel minder strict denkt en dit probeert toe te passen in C++, maar dat gaat fout. (Ben zelf nog beginnende met C++ trouwens -.-)
<NoirX> ok
<blurrrr> maar, hoe kan ik dat programaatje wat ik net geschreven heb uitvoeren? want ik ben toch wel benieuwd hoe het eruit ziet....
<NoirX> blurrrr open een terminal, ga naar de map waar je programma in staat, type g++ -o hello jouwbestand.cpp
<lordievader> En vervolgens: ./hello
<CasW> Precies, daarom ben ik nog een beetje in dubio wat ik aanraad, ofwel Python omdat het een simpele taal is waarmee je wel abstract leert denken, de problemen leert op te lossen, ofwel iets als Java, hoewel ik het een beetje een net-niet taal vind (niet bijzonder snel, niet bijzonder simpel) leert het je wel ook strict denken, wat helpt bij C++ en veel andere strictere talen.
<blurrrr> noirx, het werkt niet hoor?....
<lordievader> blurrrr: 'Werkt niet'... Krijg je errors?
<blurrrr> laatmaar, ik kom morgen weer terug, ga nu ff gezellig doen :P jooo
<NoirX> ok
<CasW> Succes :-O
<CasW> *:-P
<blurrrr> jup, maar ik moet ff van de pc af, dus zal het morgen allemaal ff vertellen :P en mijn errors pastebinnen
<blurrrr> daag :D
<PaulH_> test
<trijntje> pong PaulH_
<PaulH_> Een vraagje: als je 2,89 Gb RAM geheugen hebt, kan je dan beter 32bits of 64 bits Ubuntu installeren?
<trijntje> maakt niet uit, beide zal goed werken
<trijntje> als de PC EUFI/secureboot heeft kan je denk ik beter 64 gebruiken
<lordievader> PaulH_: 2.89Gb dat is een vreemd getal. Is dat niet het 32bit limiet?
<JanC> is waarschijnlijk RAM minus wat de IGP gebruikt, of zo
<trijntje> zou kunnen als het onder 32bit windows is, maar meestal is dat 3.5 G, tenzij je heel veel devices of een zware videokaart hebt
<lordievader> Dus het 32bit limiet. Dan zou ik voor 64bit gaan.
<trijntje> maar ook 32bit linux kan via PAE met meer dan 4G ram overweg
<gracie> g avond kan iemand mij helpen? mijn ubuntu is gecrashed na een update en zie nu alleen nog flikkerend beeld.
<NoirX> ligt aan of de processor 64bit ondersteun, sinds P4 meeste systemen ondersteunen 64bit
<lordievader> Oh ja, PAE bestaat ook... Had daar even niet aan gedacht.
<PaulH_> Ik begrijp niet alles, maar ik wil ubuntu op oude computer installeren waar nu windows xp opstaat, er zit een Intel Core (TM)2 Duo CPU T6400 op ofzo
<PaulH_> Daaronder staat Kloksnelheid: 2.00 GHz, 2.87GB
<PaulH_> die 2,87GB is toch het RAM geheugen?
<NoirX> ik denk je systeem is geschikt voor 64bit os'en
<lordievader> Jup 64bit instructie set: http://ark.intel.com/nl/products/40479/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T6400-2M-Cache-2_00-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<lordievader> Ik geloof dat die ook in mijn oude laptop ratelt.
<trijntje> gracie: flikkerend beeld van wat?
<gracie> van ubuntu die niet opstart :(
<PaulH_> bedankt voor de hulp, ik ga proberen de 64bit Ubuntu te installeren
<gracie> ik heb het laten installeren ooit en t werkte maar de laatste tijd bleef het hangen
<gracie> en toen gaf het aan dat ik een update kon doen, dus op dat knoppie gedrukt
<gracie> helaas, mijn pech want nu doet ie niks meer
<PaulH_> nog 1 vraagje, als je de ubuntu installeert, kan je dan zowel een Engelstalige als Nederlandstalige versie installeren? En kan je daar dan makkelijk tussen wisselen?
<gracie> beeldscherm geeft aan dat ie niet werkt in met het systeem en nu kan ik een lijst bekijken van de foutmeldingen maar die is elle lang
<trijntje> PaulH_: ja
<gracie> dan zal ik eerst een cd moeten hebben en die kunnen afspelen in zodat ie gaat herinstalleren denk ik
<gracie> er staat build operating system 3.2.0-54 en ik denk dat ie eerst op 12.04 draaide
<gracie> het is een hele oude pc van wel 10 of 11 jaar
<trijntje> gracie: wat is de laatste regel die je ziet?
<gracie> Ik zie in een rij alles wat ik aangesloten heb
<gracie> dus mijn keybord als laatst
<trijntje> gracie, kan je stap voor stap vertellen wat je ziet tijdens het opstarten, en waar de pc uiteindelijk blijft hangen?
<gracie> ik kan terug kijken naar wat ie aangeeft voordat ik op powerbutton heb gedrukt dat staat er ook
<gracie> XKB: ruse xkmfile /var;lib/xkb/server
<gracie> GLXinitialized DRISWRASTGL providerfor screen 0
<gracie> AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
<gracie> AIGLX: screen 0 is not DRI capable
<gracie> AIGLX: screen 0 isnot DRI2 capable
<gracie> (==)RandR enabled
<gracie> SIS(0): Registered screen 0 with SISCNTRL, extension version0.1
<gracie> SIS(0) : Default Xv adaptor is Video Overlay
<trijntje> hmm, klinkt niet als foutmeldingen
<trijntje> wat gebeurt er als je ctrl + alt + f1 doet?
<gracie> krijg ik een zwart beeld met knipperend cursor
<trijntje> ok, kan je daar inloggen?
<trijntje> gewoon met je gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord
<gracie> doet niks
<trijntje> wat bedoel je met doet niks?
<gracie> hij blijft precies zo
<trijntje> wat zie je exact?
<gracie> hoe vroeger ms dos eruit zag
<trijntje> nee, de exacte letters die je op je scherm ziet staan
<trijntje> iig de onderste regel
<gracie> zie geen letters
<gracie> alleen de cursor
<trijntje> ah ok
<trijntje> kan je tijdens het opstarten van de pc in grub een eerdere kernel starten?
<gracie> hoe die ik dat
<trijntje> die staan of onder de eerste, of je moet eerst 'geavanceerde opties voor ubuntu' kiezen
<gracie> als ik een optie kon kiezen ja
<gracie> het zwarte beeld geeft geen optie
<gracie> pffff
<gracie> sorry
<trijntje> gracie, staat er nog windows op de pc?
<gracie> nee alleen ubuntu
<trijntje> ok, dan moet je om dat menu te krijgen tijdens het opstarten van de pc de shift-toets indrukken
<gracie> opnieuw opstarten en shift ingedrukt houden?
<trijntje> ja
<gracie> ja daar is een menu!!
<gracie> Geavanceerde opties voor ubuntu
<gracie> ow wow ik zie 6 regels
<gracie> 3.0.0-12 of 3.0.0-32 of 3.5.0-45 en alle 3 optie tot herstelmodus
<gracie> welke moet ik hebben?
<trijntje> probeer maar 3.0.0-12
<gracie> ok
<gracie> met of zonder herstel
<trijntje> zonder herstel
<gracie> duurt ff want is aan het laden maar het begint met flikkeren
<gracie> ik laat het maar even doorladen of zo
<trijntje> hoe oud is die pc, en welke versie van ubuntu staat er op?
<gracie> het is 11 jaar oud
<gracie> stond 12.04 op
<gracie> ik denk dat we met herstel moeten doen
<gracie> want het hapert en geeft geen inlog beeld
<trijntje> 11 jaar oud? weet je toevallig hoeveel RAM geheugen die pc heeft?
<gracie> nope haha
<trijntje> ik denk dat je beter een lichtere versie van ubuntu zoals lubuntu kunt installeren, ubuntu zal niet goed meer draaien op een pc van 11 jaar oud
<gracie> ja lubuntu dan misschien
<gracie> maar hoe
<PaulH_> ik heb net Ubuntu geïnstalleerd, maar mijn wachtwoord werkt niet. Is er een mogelijkheid om dat op te lossen, of moet ik ubuntu opnieuw installeren?
<PaulH_> ah, ik heb het gevonden. Capslock stond aan bij de installatie. Klaarblijkelijk geeft die dan geen waarschuwing
<trijntje> gracie, je kan onder windows een usb of dvd branden waarmee je lubuntu kan installeren
<trijntje> wel eerst even de bestanden van het oude systeem afhalen natuurlijk
<gracie> hoe haal ik die eraf trijntje ?
<trijntje> naar een externe harddisk ofzo kopieren
<gracie> ok ik ga rommelen ermee
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-07
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<yvonne_> goedenmiddag
<yvonne_> vraag: ik heb nu 14.04. als straks de definitieve versie uitkomt. kan ik dan gewoon een software update doen en ik heb die ook, of moet ik het systeem opnieuw erop zetten??
<Fermata> Als je 14.04 gewoon blijft updaten krijg je vanzelf de uiteindelijke versie. :)
<yvonne_> top. bedankt fermata
<frietzskvdjb> hallo
<OerHeks> dag friet
<frietzskvdjb> hallo
<frietzskvdjb> iksnap er niks van
<frietzskvdjb> ik start de pc op..
<frietzskvdjb> en dan zeg ie (druk op een toets om de cdrom opstestarten ) maardan drukik erop
<frietzskvdjb> ik heb een win xp cd
<OerHeks> Tjah, wat zal ik er van zeggen ?
<frietzskvdjb> en dan doet ie niks
<OerHeks> mooi zo, xp is dood in 2 weken
<frietzskvdjb> weet ik op 8 april maar ik heb niks anders
<OerHeks> Heb je een ubuntu support vraag?
<OerHeks> anders verwijs ik je naar ##windows
<frietzskvdjb> ja
<frietzskvdjb> ik heb een wachtwoorddat ik nietmeer weet
<frietzskvdjb> maar veranderen kan niet
<frietzskvdjb> ik heb al dit gebrobeerd: passwd toshiba
<Fermata> Je gebruikersnaam is toshiba?
<frietzskvdjb> ja
<OerHeks> er staan hier 2 manieren op, de eerste werkt dus niet bij jouw ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<frietzskvdjb> maar wat kan k nudoen
<frietzskvdjb> ja maar ik heb grub 2 ook al gebrobeerd
<OerHeks> welke error geeft ubuntu als je de eerste keer probeert?
<frietzskvdjb> geen dan staat er crash of zoiets
<frietzskvdjb> ik heb term ook al gebrobeerd
<Fermata> We hebben iets meer details nodig.
<frietzskvdjb> ik weet niet
<frietzskvdjb> o ja
<frietzskvdjb> er staat bij term ook \
<frietzskvdjb> please type the current password
<frietzskvdjb> asjeblieft type de huidige wachtwoord in
<OerHeks> ik denk dat er staat dat je de 2e keer nog eens je nieuwe password moet intiepen
<frietzskvdjb> erstaat password unchanced
<frietzskvdjb> weet ik maar dan staat er dat ook
<OerHeks> dat krijg je als je niet 2x dezelfde pass ingeeft
<OerHeks> een spatie kan al verstoren
<frietzskvdjb> ik heb bijv frietsaus ingetypt en dan nog een keer endan staat er password unchanced
<frietzskvdjb> weet u nog een manier?
<OerHeks> nee, ik weet alleen de 2 manieren op die wiki, vreemd
<frietzskvdjb> wat als ik iets wil downloaden heb ik het authenticatie wahtwoord nodig
<frietzskvdjb> dat is toch hetzelfde wachtwoord
<frietzskvdjb> ?
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> althans, passwrd van je eerste account die je hebt ingesteld tijdens installatie
<frietzskvdjb>  tt straks ik ga nu eten en dan kom ik meschien vanvond terug dank u wilt u me dan  emailen
<frietzskvdjb> gordaijn221@gmail.com
<frietzskvdjb> gordijn221@gmail.com
<frietzskvdjb> de laatste is de juiste
<frietzskvdjb> ttstas
<Fermata> Wat zouden we je dan moeten mailen?
<InnerCode> Goedeavond, Zit ff met een probleem. Had de vraag hier al eerder gesteld maar toen moest ik weg. Een tijd geleden, toen ik de overstap van win naar linux maakte heb ik mijn mailbox omgezet van Outlook naar Thunderbird. Nu heb ik een vaag probleem. Bij een aantal mailtjes  zie ik wel terug in de resultaten van de zoekopdrachten maar niet als ik er vervolgens op dubbelklik. Alle pogingen die hier (http://kb.mozillazine.org/Disappearing_
<jelle_> hoi
<lordievader> Hoi jelle_
<jelle_> ik kan skype nniet openen kan dat
<lordievader> Kun je iets meer info geven?
<Mickeytje> Help mijn computer start niet meer op. wat nu?
<Fermata> Mickeytje: ren in paniek rond en bel de NSA. ;)
<jelle_> nou ik heb hem gewoon geopend ma krijg een blauw scherm met links boven skype extra en help ma ik kan niet bij mijn contacten
<lordievader> jelle_: Zou je een screenshot kunnen pasten. Ik zie hier nergens 'Skepye Extra' (kan aan mijn versie liggen).
<lordievader> Skype*
<NFRIET> HOI
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-08
<Mickeytje> ha dune lezer.
<toshiba_> hoi
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<toshiba_> hoi ik kan mijn wachtwoord helemaal vegeten
<Mickeytje> hoi of hoe?
<lordievader> toshiba_: Kan of ben?
<toshiba_> ben
<lordievader> toshiba_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<toshiba_> ik heb manier (grub)2 algeprobeerd
<toshiba_> en ook passwd toshiba
<Mickeytje> is hij encrypted, toshiba_ ?
<Mickeytje> die hdd?
<toshiba_> ???
<Mickeytje> is die harde schijf versleuteld of niet?
<toshiba_> nee
<Mickeytje> ok, pak een live cd
<Mickeytje> mount die schijf
<toshiba_> ik kan niks downloaden
<Mickeytje> kan je niet in single user mode knallen?
<toshiba_> ik heb geen live cd
<Mickeytje> When booting up press SHIFT (in systems 9.10 "karmic" or later) or ESC (in systems 9.04 "jaunty" or earlier) at the grub prompt and use the arrow keys to select the rescue mode option and press enter.
<Mickeytje> ^--- proest, dat is weer ubuntu
<Mickeytje> ze moeten weer achterlijk doen.
<Mickeytje> kan je niet in grub komen?
<toshiba_> ja hij komt atijd in het grub menu
<Mickeytje> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<Mickeytje> echt he, KISS is ubuntu zo wereldvreemd, waarom gaan die dev'ers niet werken voor M$
<toshiba_> er staat :kernel
<toshiba_> wat betekent dat?
<Mickeytje> nou je moet een kernel hebben om te booten
<Mickeytje> 5) Press the e key to edit kernel entry so that you can append single user mode
<Mickeytje> (6) Append the letter S (or word Single) to the end of the (kernel) line
<Mickeytje> Lees aub.
<toshiba_> oke
<toshiba_> ik kan niet zo heel goed engels
<Mickeytje> heb je geen keuze in grub dat recover of single user heet?
<toshiba_> ik doe het op google translate
<toshiba_> ik weet niet
<lordievader> toshiba_: Waarom start je niet op in 'recovery mode', het is een optie in het grub menu.
<lordievader> (meestal onder iets advanced)
<toshiba_> o oke
<toshiba_> maar dit menu heb ik niet
<toshiba_> niet van 6 hebik maar 4
<toshiba_> (regels/zinnen)
<Mickeytje> en wat zeggen die 4 zinnen?
<toshiba_> ehm
<toshiba_> genavoneerd of zoiets
<toshiba_> enitec
<lordievader> toshiba_: Die moet je hebben, daar doelde ik op met (meestal on iets advanced).
<toshiba_> oke
<toshiba_> betekent recovery betekent dat herstlmodus
<lordievader> toshiba_: Exact.
<toshiba_> ke
<toshiba_> oke\
<toshiba_> heb je ook nog bijv een sudo iets
<toshiba_> file:///home/toshiba/Downloads/images.jpeg
<lordievader> ?
<toshiba_> ongeveer zon menu heb ik
<toshiba_> this een afbeelding
<toshiba_> mag je kopieeeren en dan plakken in het url venster
<Mickeytje> toshiba_: misschien is het handiger dat je iemand in het echte leven opzoekt, want het wordt wel erg moeilijk zo hoor
<toshiba_> oke
<lordievader> toshiba_: http://ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning/steunpunten
<toshiba_> maar ik heb geen vrienden en ik ken ook gee mensen
<lordievader> toshiba_: Zie linkje...
<toshiba_> o ja nu zie ik he
<toshiba_> ik heb gekeken maar er zit geen in de buurt
<trijntje> dan zal je beter je best moeten doen met beschrijven wat je exact doet, en wat je *exact* op het scherm ziet
<toshiba_> oke
<toshiba_> o maar kan ik ook windows instaleren
<toshiba_> of kunt u me verwijzen naar windows
<trijntje> dan moet je ergens een windows licentie kopen, bij een computerwinkel of iets dergelijks
<lordievader> toshiba_: Ben je in de rescue mode opgestart?
<toshiba_> nee hoe moet ik dat doen
<lordievader> toshiba_: In het Grub menu ga je naar "Advanced options" (of hoe die ook mag heten) en daar kies je "Ubuntu <some kernel version> rescue mode".
<toshiba_> oke tt zo ik doe het nu
<toshiba_> oke trijntje
<Cees> OerHeks, https en cookies hebben wel iets gemeen, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_cookie#Secure_cookie
<SWAT> HTTPS is een protocol, cookie een authenticatie methode
<Cees> ik bedoel (quote wiki):HTTPS, ensuring that the cookie is always encrypted when transmitting from client to server. This makes the cookie less likely to be exposed to cookie theft via eavesdropping
<SWAT> een secure cookie (zoals daar beschreven) heeft te maken met cookie-interne attributen, in combinatie met HTTPS
<OerHeks> Oke, dus als je zeker wilt zijn, moet je eerst je certificaat checken?
<Cees> anders gezegd: als ik onlog met https, blijft het cookie dan veilig als ik nadien http-pagina´s bezoek?
<SWAT> je moet eigenlijk sowieso altijd het certificaat checken
<Cees> okay maar los daarvan (het certificaat in kwestie vertrouw ik :P
<johanvd> volgens mij wordt bij iedere request automatisch de cookies voor dat domein meegestuurd
<johanvd> je kan wel in de cookie instellen of die alleen geldig is voor https, dan wordt hij bij een http-request niet meegestuurd
<Cees> SWAT, johanvd het ssl certificaat heeft nu geen (heel weinig) toegevoegde waard, de sessie kan nog steeds worden overgenomen :(
<johanvd> dit valt alleen op te lossen door een certificaat te nemen bij een certificatenboer die veel browsers vertrouwen
<Cees> weet ik niet
<johanvd> als alternatief zou je httpseverywhere kunnen installeren als je browser dat kan
<Cees> kan het ook een instelling zijn?
<johanvd> ik kan secure cookies wel aanzetten, maar dan kan je helemaal niet meer inloggen via http
<johanvd> en via https krijg je een waarschuwing...
<johanvd> dus dat is niet zo zinvol ;)
<Cees> als ik nu test met 2 telefoons kan ik, als ik op de 1e inlog die sessie ´eenvoudig´ overnemen met de andere. moet ik httpseverywhre installeren? nee, dat moet de server oplossen
<Cees> het heeft blijkbaar alleen toegevoegde waarde als je secure cookies aanzet, en dat kan nu niet :(
<johanvd> het forum bepaalt via cookies of je ingelogd bent en zo ja als wie. gebruik je http dan is dat altijd af te luisteren
<Cees> jammer, had meer verwacht van het certificaat
<johanvd> via een plugin kan je je browser vertellen dat je altijd ssl wil gebruiken, maar dat kan de server niet forceren omdat we een cacert gebruiken en die wordt niet geaccepteerd door veel browsers
<johanvd> dus dat is geen optie
<Cees> johanvd, eens met je stelling. een extra plugin lijkt nog de enige optie (niet erg klantvriendelijk helaas)
<JanC> Cees: elk SSL-certificaat kan gebruikt worden om de sessie te beveiligen tegen overname
<JanC> zeker met secure cookies
<JanC> beste zou zijn om HTTP te gebruiken voor niet-ingelogde gebruikers en SSL voor ingelogde, en dat je uitlegt hoe mensen het CACert CA-certificaat kunnen installeren in hun browser voor/terwijl ze inloggen
<Cees> JanC, er is nu een CACert certificaat te gebruiken. hoewel ik inlog mhet https, komt er na wat rondklikken toch een onveilig (lees makkelijk te gebruiken) cookie langs.
<Cees> het is dus niet (altijd) voldoende mensen het cacert certificaat te laten installeren, de server moet het ook afdwingen (of de browser maar dat is niet erg logisch en kan niet altijd))
<Cees> althans zo blijkt in deze situatie met een smf forum
<SWAT> Cees: ben wel benieuwd wat er gebeurd als je http gebruikt, en https cookies afdwingt
<SWAT> krijg je dan gezeur over het ssl certificaat, als je de rootcert niet importeert
<Cees> jawel, dat is juist het nadeel
<Cees> lastig, 2 opties met beide nadelen
<Cees> een ander certificaat is een optie, en dan afdwingen maar dat kost geld
<JanC> als je secure cookies afdwingt kan je gewoon niet inloggen zonder https
<JanC> Cees: commerciële certificaten zijn minder waard dan niks als het om beveiliging gaat...
<JanC> nu ja, hangt af van veilig voor wie
<Cees> JanC, zoals je zal begrijpen gaat het niet om de effectieve waarde, je kan de verbinding goed versleutelen.
<JanC> Cees: wat voor nut heeft dat als een hoop mensen het ook weer kunnen ontsleutelen?
<Cees> het heeft zeker nut tegen eenvoudig afluisteren (door anderen op een wifi-netwerk bijvoorbeeld)
<Cees> met eenvoudig bedoel ik eenvoudig, anno nu een app installeren
<JanC> het geeft een beperkte hoeveelheid veiligheid, maar jammer genoeg ook een vals gevoel van veiligheid
<JanC> Cees: trouwens, zijn sessies in SMF niet gekoppeld aan andere zaken?
<JanC> zoals IP-adres e.d.?
<Cees> vanaf dit wifi-netwerkje heb ik hetzelfde ip-adres en neem je sessie zo over
<Cees> althans, dat werkt met een 2e telefoon, neem aan dat het dan ook werkt als jij hier via wifi inlogt met jouw telefoon.
<Cees> geen wifi gebruiken is een deel-oplossing :P
<JanC> nu ja, SSL forceren is misschien wel beter
<JanC> maar dan krijg je die idiote waarschuwing van je browser die geen steek houdt  :-(
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-09
<jullien> hallo
<jullien> het sofwarecentrum doet het niet
<jullien> wat kan ik dus doen ?
<jullien> hij wordt dan zwart
<goudfazant3991> een goede morgen allemaal
<lordievader> Goede morgen goudfazant3991
<goudfazant3991> hallo lordievader
<goudfazant3991> weet u waarom ik steeds  een bericht ontvang in mijn meelbox
<goudfazant3991> van e-mailspoolbestand
<lordievader> E-mailspoolbestand?
<lordievader> Nog nooit van gehoord.
<goudfazant3991> als ik een testmail wil zenden van  windows standaardmailbox naar ubuntu thunderbird dan
<goudfazant3991> ontvang ik steeds een bericht van  kan e-mailspoolbestand niet vinden
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Zie antwoord #4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1607991
<goudfazant3991> ja het is wel raar >> maar dat heb ik in het begin nooit gehad
<goudfazant3991> kijk voor XP moet hij op sl staan en niet op ssl want dat is voor win 7 en 8
<goudfazant3991> ik heb bijXP nog >>pop<< en geen Imap
<lordievader> Het heeft een reden dan XP EOL wordt binnenkort...
<goudfazant3991> Imap is voor win 7 en 8
<lordievader> Dat is niet helemaal waar.
<goudfazant3991> een ogenblik even noteren
<lordievader> Het is namelijk totaal aan de mail client wat die ondersteund. Of die mail client op XP draait is dan weer wat anders. Maargoed je wilt ook helemaal geen XP meer gebruiken.
<goudfazant3991> nou zo ik heb vernomen van mijn Provider wel??
<goudfazant3991> ja ik weet wel dat ik naar 7 toe moet maar de PING PING telt ook mee daar bij draai ik toch op de andere
<goudfazant3991> harde schijf Ubuntu
<goudfazant3991> maar als ik een test mailtje stuur van mijn windows box naar mijn Thunderbirdbox dan staat er niets in die
<goudfazant3991> box
<goudfazant3991> de Provider zegt tegen mij je moet geen mail met de naam die je gebruikt in windows zetten dan gaat hij direct
<goudfazant3991> naar de Thunderbird toe maar ik zie niets??
<goudfazant3991> kunt  U een mailtje sturen naar >> jmail388#xs4all.nl<< om even te testen
<goudfazant3991> of dat hij doorgaat naar THUNDERBIRD
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Nee, sorry dat ga ik niet doen. Ik geloof dat je ISP de mail server is? Bied die ISP ook een webmail aan?
<goudfazant3991> dat weet ikniet
<goudfazant3991> je kunt bij die Provider waar ik zit meerdere boxen aanmaken een van die boxen is standaard
<goudfazant3991> als daar van daan een mailtje naar de box van Ubuntu stuur dan komt er niets aan alleen die Fout melding
<goudfazant3991> van e-mailspoolbestand niet gevonden
<goudfazant3991> en iheb ook al vanalles gezocht op Google?
<goudfazant3991> Dus U wwet het ook niet??
<goudfazant3991> Sorry
<goudfazant3991> Dus U weet het ook niet??
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Voor dat spool bestand heb ik je al een linkje gegeven: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1607991
<goudfazant3991> OK Lord dan ga ik zoeken ik zou zeggen bedankt voor de tip totziens  tot de volgende chat.
<blurrr> hallo, ik heb een vraagje... want ik wil mijn pc sneller laten opstarten, en dan wil ik dat toepassingen zegmaar wachten met opstarten totdat de pc is opgestart. ik heb dit bij mijn vorige installatie ook gedaan, dan kon je bij opstarttoepassingen een regel toevoegen bij het programma, en dan zou het moeten wachten met opstarten, maar hoe doe ik dat precies?
<lordievader> blurrr: Een hele lelijke manier is sleeps toevoegen aan de scriptjes.
<blurrr> lordievader: wat is een betere manier dan?
<lordievader> Goeie vraag, kan op het moment niks beters verzinnen.
<blurrr> lordievader: en, hoe kan ik die sleeps toevoegen aan die programmaś?
<lordievader> blurrr: Ligt er volledig aan hoe het is opgezet. Als het om programmas gaan die via init/upstart worden opgestart is het niet veel meer dan een regeltje toevoegen aan hun start clausule. Als het om binaries gaat word het nog lelijker want dan moet je scriptjes eromheen gaan schrijven :P
<lordievader> Goed dat ik nooit heb gezegt dat het een goede oplossing is ;)
<blurrr> toen ik het de vorige keer deed, kon ik gewoon bij opstart toepassingen en dan bewerken en dan in dat tweede regeltje iets toevoegen, maar ik weet niet meer wat ik moest toevoegen..
<blurrr> maar, ik ga even naar buiten :D
<blurrrr> hallo, ik heb een vraagje. ik heb net gelezen dat als je ubuntu in het begin van je hdd installeert, dat die dan sneller op zou moeten starten... ik heb linux nu helemaal aan het eind staan.. ik heb namelijk als 1e recovery windows, als 2e windows zelf, als 3e bestanden, en dan beginnen de partitie van linux.. maar zou ik ook echt verschil merken qua opstart tijd als ik linux voor mijn documenten zou zetten?
<lordievader> blurrrr: Dit is de eerste keer dat ik dat hoor. Het klinkt mij in de oren als een fabeltje.
<blurrrr> dan ga ik het ook maar niet doen :P
<SWAT> verschil is minimaal
<SWAT> lees: zal je niet merken. Ik zou in ieder geval niet daarvoor mijn partitionering gaan aanpassen
<SWAT> misschien als je helemaal overstapt naar Linux en een verse installatie doet ;)
<OerHeks> Hooguit swap vooraan was met IDE schijven beter
<blurrrr> SWAT, helemaal overstappen naar linux zal niet gebeuren(zolang dit mijn hoofd pc is....)
<blurrrr> oke, nouja misschien als ik 14.04 toch opnieuw ga installeren, dat ik dan ff mijn bestanden achteraan de schijf zet :P
<damien> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<damien> hoi ben ik weer
<damien>  ik wil graag ubuntu downloaden maar i heb geen cd of usb of ds kaart
<OerHeks> Dan kan je wel downloaden, maar niet installeren.
<damien> oke
<Timo> Of je moet het virtueel doen.
<damien> hoe gaat dat
<damien> ?
<damien> hoe dan Timo
<OerHeks> Virtualbox, maar ja, dat is niet echt core linux
<OerHeks> www.virtualbox.org
<lordievader> Ach met Virtualbox kun je Linux wel leren.
<damien> ik heb ubuntu gedownload en geistaleerd maar de software centrum doet het niet
<Timo> Wacht even.
<OerHeks> ...
<Timo> Je zegt, dat je het nog moet downloaden, maar je hebt het wel geïnstalleerd?
<lordievader> ?
 * Timo snapt het even niet meer.
<lordievader> Mijn logica cicuits errorren op het moment...
<damien> ik wil het graag op nieuw downloaden
<lordievader> circuits*
<damien> ?
<Timo> Waarom zou je?
<Timo> Alleen het softwarecentrum werkt niet, dat is wel op te lossen.
<damien> ik heb de code verandert maar ik kan niets doen
<damien> (wachtwoord)
<Timo> Wat is je probleem nu?
<damien> mij n probleem is dat het sofware centtrumhe tniet meer doet
<Timo> En waarom niet? Omdat je je wachtwoord niet meer weet of wat?
<damien> hij doet zwart beeld weergeven
<damien> wat nu
<damien> ?
<damien>           kunnen jullie daar me mee helpen?
<damien> wat is die vitueel mode dan
<damien> ?
<damien> hallo
<zizad> hallo
<lordievader> Hallo zizad
<zizad> o hallo lordievader
<zizad> ik heb een cd r gekocht maar ik kan de juiste iso niet vinden
<zizad> ik wil graag ubuntu opniuw installeren
<lordievader> De juiste iso... Welke wil je graag hebben?
<zizad> die een beetje op windows lijkt
<zizad> maar er zit maar 700 mb op de cd
<lord4163> zizad: Gebruik een USB stick
<zizad> ik heb geen usb
<lordievader> zizad: Hmm dat is jammer. Ik geloof dat alle Ubu distro's groter zijn dan 700Mb. Maar het kan alsnog.
<lordievader> zizad: Het word dus geen Unity, wellicht valt Kubuntu in de smaak? http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.nl/2013/10/kubuntu-1310-saucy-salamander-review.html
<lord4163> zizad: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<lord4163> zizad: Waarschijnlijk, wat voor hardware heb je? CPU+RAM?
<zizad> weet niet
<lordievader> Whoo precise past op een cd. http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.4/
<lordievader> Bij twijfel: 32bit.
<zizad> k zit ff bij details te kijken
<zizad> prossesor? bedoel je dat
<lordievader> zizad: De Processor/CPU inderdaad.
<lordievader> (Of om heel specifiek te zijn, de instructieset)
<zizad> gpu t2300 @ 1.66 ghz
<zizad> ik heb niet genoeg geld om een usb te kopen
<lordievader> zizad: Deze: http://ark.intel.com/products/27233/intel-core-duo-processor-t2300-2m-cache-1_66-ghz-667-mhz-fsb
<lordievader> Die heeft een 32bit instructie set.
<zizad> oke
<lordievader> zizad: Wat ik zou doen als ik jou was, is de server iso downloaden en daar de kubuntu-desktop package op installeren: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.4/ubuntu-12.04.4-server-i386.iso
<lordievader> Die iso is trouwens 661Mb, moet passen lijkt mij.
<zizad> oke
<zizad> wat moet ik doen
<lordievader> zizad: Is het een cd rw toevallig?
<zizad> nee ff kijken
<zizad> cd r
<lordievader> Hmm, dan moet je het in 1x goed doen ;) http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<zizad> oke
<zizad> ik kan geen isorecorder downloaden
<zizad> wat nu ?
<lordievader> Err, wat?
<blurrr> hooi, ik heb een vraagje.. want ik heb net windows opgestart, gewoon om ff te kijken, toen ben ik weeer naar ubuntu gegaan, en kwam ik op het idee om mijn swap te vergroten, dus moest ik een paar gb van mijn documenten partite afhalen, maar. dat had ik gedaan, kwam ik erachter dat ik swap dus niet kan vergroten, dus heb ik die 4gb weer aan mijn documenten geplakt, maar nu kan ubuntu die partitie dus niet meer mounten, hij zegt dat h
<lordievader> blurrr: Dat hij een nieuw UUID heeft gekregen?
<blurrr> hoe zie ik dat?
<lordievader> blurrr: Je vorige bericht is half weggevallen, ^ was een gok.
<zizad> lordievader, kan ik ook gewoon branden
<blurrr> lordievader: hooi, ik heb een vraagje.. want ik heb net windows opgestart, gewoon om ff te kijken, toen ben ik weeer naar ubuntu gegaan, en kwam ik op het idee om mijn swap te vergroten, dus moest ik een paar gb van mijn documenten partite afhalen, maar. dat had ik gedaan, kwam ik erachter dat ik swap dus niet kan vergroten, dus heb ik die 4gb weer aan mijn documenten geplakt, maar nu kan ubuntu die partitie dus niet meer mounten
<blurrr> ik kan dus niet mounten omdat hij een foutmelding geeft....
<lordievader> blurrr: En wat is die foutmelding?
<lordievader> blurrr: By the by: heb je een backup?
<blurrr> ehm, van mijn bestanden, jah...
<blurrr> groten deels....
<blurrr> op een paar films naar, maar die zijn niet zo belangrijk..
<lordievader> zizad: Een iso bestand is een representatie van wat er op de cd staat. Simpel weg de iso als data op de cd branden gaat niet werken.
<lordievader> zizad: Maar waar zie je isorecorder staan?
<lordievader> blurrr: Ok, mooi zo. Dan nu de error :)
<zizad> op die pagina die u mij had gegeven
<lordievader> zizad: Doel je op de infrarecorder?
<blurrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062201/
<lordievader> blurrr: Daar is iets goed fout gegaan. Is het een raid device?
<zizad> oke
<blurrr> nope, gewoon een standaard hdd... 1 windows partitie, 1 linux en 1 documenten...
<blurrr> misschien dat ik hem in windows nog kan openen?
<zizad> hij isklaar
<lordievader> zizad: Maar doel je op de infrarecorder? If so waarom kun je die niet downloaden?
<zizad> o infraroodrecorder kun ne de link geven aub
<lordievader> Ah daar staat de iso recorder, hmm  dat is een alternatief voor die infrarecorder. Vage Windows tooltjes.
<lordievader> zizad: http://infrarecorder.org/
<zizad> hahahah
<lordievader> blurrr: Dat zo ie zo niet. Windows vind dingen die niet NTFS/FAT zijn niet leuk.
<zizad> welke  moet ik nemen
<lordievader> blurrr: Wat heeft parted erover te zeggen: sudo parted /dev/sda print
<zizad> ?
<blurrr> lordievader: die partitie is als het goed is ntfs, kan hem in windows wel openen normaal...
<blurrr> kon
<lordievader> zizad: http://sourceforge.net/projects/infrarecorder/files/InfraRecorder/0.53/ir053.exe/download
<zizad> oke
<blurrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062222/
<zizad> welke optie ?
<blurrr> lordievader: tussen 5 en 6 mist 5gb.....
<lordievader> blurrr: /dev/sda5 is de data partitie? Hij word nog wel geidentificieerd als ntfs ding. Draai de Windows disk check erop.
<blurrr> lordievader: ik start windows wel, en dan draait die die als het goed is auto...
<lordievader> zizad: Die laatste link zou gelijk (na een paar seconden) iets moeten gaan downloaden. Als het goed is is dat de correcte versie.
<blurrr> ergste wat kan gebeuren is dat ik die vanuit windows moet formatteren en opnieuw aan moet maken?
<zizad> nee wacht
<zizad> welke optie ????!!!
<zizad> van ifraroodrecorder
<lordievader> blurrr: Niet als Windows er niet opstaat. Voor als je het nog niet wist, computers zijn, net zoals alles in dit universum, lui.
<zizad> ik heb m al, maar welke optie bijv , data disc
<lordievader> Ah ok: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<lordievader> Stap 3.
<lordievader> Start Infra Recorder en kies voor Write Image (of kies voor het menu Acties, Image branden...).
<zizad> oke
<zizad> haloo benm ik weer
<lordievader> Welkom terug.
<zizad> hij is bezig
<zizad> maar wat moet ik erna doen
<zizad> lordievader
<lordievader> zizad: De cd in je pc laten zitten en ervan opstarten.
<zizad> er staat dat er niks op staat of dat t mislukt is
<lordievader> zizad: Hmm, hoe groot is de iso die je hebt gedownload?
<zizad> 661
<zizad> kan ik hem formatteren
<lordievader> zizad: That sounds about right.
<lordievader> zizad: Is er iets weggescreven naar de cd?
<zizad> weet niet
<lordievader> Hmm, ik vraag mij af wat er mis is gegaan. Welke versie van Windows heb je eigenlijk?
<zizad> ik heb ubuntu 13.10
<zizad> ik wil graag heistallerem
<zizad> dat kan toch
<zizad> ?
<lordievader> zizad: Ah je draait Ubu. Ik ging er vannuit dat je Windows had. Waarom eigenlijk? En hoe had je Ubu origineel geinstaleerd?
<zizad> jup
<zizad> ik heb deze laptop gekregen
<lordievader> zizad: Ah op die fiets.
<zizad> huh ?
<lordievader> Maargoed, volg de instructies onder "Onder Ubuntu" http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<zizad> oke
<zizad> waar kan ik locaties vinden
<zizad> ?
<zizad> of kan ik mijn laptop ook sneller maken of defragmanteren
<lordievader> zizad: Err, ik gebruik geen Ubuntu. Ik weet niet waar de verkenner heen is gegaan.
<zizad> o
<lordievader> zizad: Het filesystem is zo opgezet dat je als user niet hoeft te defragmenteren. Laptop sneller maken gaat lastig worden. Meer RAM in steken wil meestal wel helpen.
<zizad> hoe
<zizad> ?
<lordievader> zizad: Door eerst te onderzoeken of je nog vrije ram sloten hebt, dan te onderzoeken welk type ze slikken. Dat te bestellen ergens en het erin prikken.
<zizad> ???
<zizad> ik ga ff naar wc ben zo terug
<zizad> ben er
<zizad> maar watbedoel je met Door eerst te onderzoeken of je nog vrije ram sloten hebt, dan te onderzoeken welk type ze slikken. Dat te bestellen ergens en het erin prikken
<lordievader> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ca/Memory_module_DDRAM_20-03-2006.jpg <- dat is ram/werkgeheugen.
<zizad> oke
<zizad> maar ze kosten echt verschikkelijk duur
<lordievader> Ram is inderdaad redelijk prijzig, al valt het met DDR3 nog wel mee. Maar Ik denk dat jij DDR2 (misschien wel DDR1) nodig hebt, en die zijn zeer prijzig inderdaad.
<zizad> oke
<zizad> ik hebeen toshiba satelite pro
<lordievader> zizad: Ik zou als ik jou was eerder een nieuwe machine kopen, dan investeren in een hardware upgrade voor de huidige.
<zizad> oke
<zizad> o die cd werkt hij reaageert
<zizad> en er staat een foutrappotage opsturen of moet ik annuleren klikken
<lordievader> ?
<zizad> wacht ik maak een foto
<zizad> ik kan geen foto maken
<zizad> maar moet ik de pc opnieuw starten
<zizad> ?
<zizad> of moet ik iets openen
<zizad> ??????
<lordievader> Ik mis alle context om iets zinnigs te zeggen.
<zizad> oke
<dk_> hoi
<zizad> hoi dk
<lordievader> Hey dk_
<dk_> ik wil graag alles weten over sudo
<zizad> daar weet ik niks van
<lordievader> dk_: man sudo
<dk_> oke
<Fermata> Alles nog wel...heb je de man page waarnaar lordievader verwijst al eens gelezen?
<dk_> nee wat is dat
<Fermata> Een pagina die beschrijft wat sudo doet, en hoe.
<dk_> oke
<zizad> dk ik heb wel wat meschien dit
<zizad> https://www.google.nl/search?q=sudo+command&client=ubuntu-browser&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=35YcU6qMObCnyAOhy4G4Aw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=943&bih=623
<dk_> nee dat is het niet
<lordievader> dk_: Voor in een terminal "man sudo" uit.
<lordievader> Elk behoorlijk programma heeft een manual page. Met het commando "man" kunnen deze manual pages gelezen worden.
<dk_> oke welke sudo S zijn er nog meer
<zizad> dit is mechien wel wat http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/sudo-command-examples/
<dk_> is he t ook niet
<zizad>  ok  ik zal voor je kijken
<lordievader> dk_: Wat zoek je precies?
<dk_> leuke dingetjes
<dk_> met sudo enz
<lordievader> dk_: Wat voor een leuke dingetjes? Root shell?
<dk_> oke
<lordievader> dk_: Dat was een vraag...
<zizad> lordie vader wat is dat
<dk_> is goed
<lordievader> zizad: Een shell van de root user. Root = administator, ofwel mag alles.
<zizad> https://www.google.nl/search?q=root+shell&client=ubuntu-browser&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=FpkcU_OEOYWzywOC0YCgDQ&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=943&bih=623
<zizad> oke
<lordievader> dk_: Je weet dat je daarmee alles om zeep kunt helpen? De root user is met reden uitgeschakeld. Is ook de reden dat sudo bestaat.
<Fermata> zizad: ik denk dat dk_ zelf kan googlen. ;)
<zizad> kweet maar ik kan toch altijd ermee helpen toch ?
<dk_> wel bijzonder
<dk_> die wbsite die zizad me had gegeven
<dk_> en hoe doe je vergrootglas??
<zizad> weet nie
<zizad> dat kan niet dk
<dk_> oke
<zizad> of het kan wel fermata? lordievader?
<lordievader> Compiz had vroeger een vergrootglas, kwin heeft nog steeds een vergrootglas.
<dk_> oke
<dk_> mijn software centum geeft zwart beeld aan wat moet ik doen
<zizad> weet niet
<zizad> maar lordievader hoe moetik die cd opstarten
<zizad> ?
<dk_> welke cd\
<zizad> ubuntu
<dk_> maar je hebt toch al ubuntu
<zizad> ja maar maar mijn ik kan niks downloaden\
<dk_> oke
<zizad> snap je het
<dk_> oke
<lordievader> zizad: Dan moet je in je bios de opstart volgorde aanpassen, of de knop vinden die je het menu geeft waarvan je wilt opstarten.
<zizad> ???
<lordievader> zizad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scFyU654Fe8
<lordievader> Daar zal het vast in worden uitgelegd.
<zizad> dank u ik ff naar fde website va beslist.nl
<zizad> hoi
<zizad> bener
<dk_> hoi
<dk_> ttzo
<zizad> oke ttzo
<SC> Hallo
<Guest13670> Kan iemand me helpen?
<Guest13670> Ik heb een probleempje met flash player
<Guest13670> Als ik op youtube ben, zie je alleen wart/wit scherm
<Guest13670> Gee geluid en beeld
<Guest13670> geen*
<Guest13670> Hallo, wil iemand me helpen?????
<Guest13670> ..................
<Guest13670> HELP!!!!!!!
<Fermata> Als er iemand met een oplossing is, hoor je het vanzelf.
<Fermata> Tip: houdt er wel rekening mee dat niet iedereen altijd zit te chatten. Veel mensen zitten ook in andere kanalen of zijn met andere dingen bezig. Het kan soms dus even duren voordat u een antwoord krijgt. Laat het venster dus een kwartiertje open staan als u niet direct een antwoord krijgt.¨
<Guest13670> Okee, sorry hoor :(
<Fermata> Schreeuwen met zoveel uitroeptekens helpt daarbij niet echt.
<Guest13670> no ja, soms wel....
<Fermata> Succes verder.
<Guest13670> Owh ja
<Guest13670> Enne ik heb Lubuntu 14.04
<lordievader> Hmm, is 3 minuten een kwartier geworden? Zijn definities gewijzigd?
<Fermata> Nou ja, na dat geschreeuw was ik al niks meer van plan.
<rysh> Iemand hier die ervaring heeft met xbmc ?
<lordievader> rysh: Enigzins. What's the problem?
<rysh> Heb het geinstalleerd ... doet wat het moet doen, maar wat me stoort is dat het logo van xbmc een toevoeging heeft "From Debian" met eronder de tip om een doc bestand te lezen
<lordievader> Dat logo kan ik mij niet voor de geest halen in de raspbian versie.
<rysh> http://balintreczey.hu/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/xbmc-from-debian-main-screen.jpg
<rysh> Daar ook gevonden dat ik dit kon wwijzigen door het logo in de skin dir zelf te editen ... heb ik gedaan, maar als ik xbmc opstart blijf ik dit zien ...
<lordievader> Gebruikt ie toevallig een ander theme?
<rysh> Dit is het package wat Ubuntu meeleverd ... draai trouwens 14.04
<rysh> Ik kan het wel wegkrijgen als ik een ander theme installeer, maar ik vind "confluence" juist leuk
<lordievader> Wellicht dat er ergens een cache is die je kunt legen?
<rysh> :-) ... net ook al ~/.cache thumbnails verwijderd .... deed ook niet wat ik wilde
<lordievader> Doelde meer op een cache van xbmc.
<rysh> Ook al geprobeerd ... door ~/.xbmc te verwijderen ...
<lordievader> Hmm, google lijkt ook niet veel te vinden.
<rysh> Nee ... niet dat het een groot probleem is. ... toch stoort het me een beetje dat ik dit niet kan veranderen
<lordievader> rysh: Wellciht kun je de default theme opnieuw downloaden? Vanaf de official repo.
<lordievader> Die niet debian/ubuntu repo bedoel ik.
<rysh> Kreeg net een zelfde idee ... ik heb namelijk in mijn HOME-dir ook een zelfde gebouwde Beta versie van xbmc 13, ... misschien dat ik daarvan dus gewoon de hele skin-dir over die versie zet van Ubuntu
<rysh> heen zet
<rysh> :-) Niet goed ... Uiteraard zijn de skins van 13  niet compatible met 12.3 :-)
<Guest27400> flash player werkt niet
<Guest27400> ik zie alleen wit beeld
<OerHeks> Welke flash versie en welke browser en welke ubuntu versie?
<Guest27400> de nieuwste flash
<Guest27400> en lubuntu 14.04
<Guest27400> mozilla firefox
<dk_> hoi
<Guest27400> ehmhoi
<OerHeks> "nieuwste" is zo vaag, op deze pagina zie je welke > http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Guest27400> 11.202.nog wat
<dk_> ik wil graag ubuntu herdownloaden en installeren
<Guest27400> al 3keer gedaan
<Guest27400> ooknaar13.10
<Guest27400> werktniet
<dk_> waarom niet ?
<Guest27400> ikzienog steeds op youtube wit beeld
<OerHeks> Tja, adobe heeft ondersteuning voor linux gestopt, alleen securoty updates, probeer google chrome, die heeft wel de laatste flash 12.0.0.70
<dk_>    doe gewoon sudo update ofzoiets ....
<Guest27400> oke ik zalhet proberen
<Guest27400> waarom oerheks
<Guest27400> btw bedankt
<dk_> kweet niet of t werkt....
<dk_> oer heks
<dk_> ik wilgraag ubuntu herdownloaden en installeren
<dk_>    hoe kan dat ?
<Guest27400> download het dan
<Guest27400> via deze site
<dk_> maar hoe ?
<Guest27400> ubuntu-nl.org
<Guest27400> ga naar downloads
<Guest27400> enkiesje versie
<dk_> maarik heb geen cd of usb of sd kaart
<OerHeks> o gut, dat probleem weer.
<Guest27400> koop er een
<OerHeks> sterkte dk_
<dk_> o
<Guest27400> je hebt action
<Guest27400> daar kan je heel goedkoop merkloos eentje kopen
<dk_> oke
<dk_> maar kan ik ook zonder dat doen
<Guest27400> je moet op google een terminalcode van ubuntu herinstaleren vinden
<Guest27400> nee
<Guest27400> hoemoeilijk is het om eentje te kopen
<dk_> oke
<OerHeks> Een lege dvd+r heeft vast wel iemand
<zizad> hallo
<Guest27400> hoi
<zizad> ik heb er een
<dk_> leuk
<Guest27400> dat isleuk
<lordievader> Wat een chaos hier... Wellicht tijd om nick hilights te gebruiken?
<zizad> watte...
<lordievader> zizad: <- dat bijv.
<SWAT> zizad: als je op iemand reageert, diens naam even noemen
<SWAT> lordievader: helemaal gelijk
<dk_>  oke
<dk_> lordijvader zal het doen
<SWAT> dk_: ubuntu downloaden is simpel, en een medium (usb, cd, dvd) is ook niet lastig om aan te komen
<Guest27400> dat zeg ikdus de heletjd
<dk_> weet en t kost geen geld
<dk_>                                                                              maar ik wil het herstellen
<dk_> lordijvader , oerheks, ik wil het graag herstellen
<lordievader> dk_: Zonder een dvd/usb stick gaat het lastig worden. (een (lege) externe hdd is ook nog een alternatief.
<dk_> oke
<Guest27400> dk:  heb je het antwoord op je vraag onderhand niet?
<OerHeks> zelfs de truuk ruimte vrijmaken om een iso te plaatsen en die in grub te hangen en zo te booten, vereist een iso want je partities mogen niet in gebruik zijn.
<OerHeks> zelfs die slimme truuk werkt dus niet zonder..
<SWAT> OerHeks: dat wordt te ingewikkeld
<dk_> Guest27400>  weet niet
<Guest27400> wat is truuk?
<zizad>          dag
<OerHeks> andere oplossing: zoek een steunpunt bij jou in de buurt.
<dk_> wrm dag
<dk_> o this tijd doeg
<dk_> oke tt morgen
<lordievader> Usb-stickje lenen kan ook.
<SWAT> een steunpunt of een handige kennis die wil helpen, zijn sowieso altijd _erg_ handig
<lordievader> Handige kennis, word zegt het al ;)
<Guest27400> ..
<Guest27400> wat is PAE
<Guest27400> Ik moet het aanzetten om lubuntu 14.04 te installeren
<Guest27400> Maar hoe?
<lordievader> Guest27400: Physical Address Extension.
<Guest27400> hoe moet ik het aanzetten ofsoo
<lordievader> Dit is iets die nu standaard in de kernel zit. Maar je CPU moet het wel ondersteunen en het moet geactiveerd zijn.
<Guest27400> hoe weet ikofmijn cpu het ondersteunt?
<lordievader> Guest27400: Ga in het bios rondneuzen naar de optie.
<Guest27400> welke optie
<lordievader> Guest27400: Welk merk/model cpu heb je?
<Guest27400> Intel
<lordievader> Guest27400: En het model?
<Guest27400> Pentium M
<OerHeks> PAE staat altijd aan, vziw
<lordievader> Guest27400: Met "cat /proc/cpuinfo" kun je het volledige type vinden.
<Guest27400> oke wacht
<OerHeks> ai Pentium M heeft idd geen PAE.
<lordievader> (Of met 'facter' als deze staat geinstaleerd. Facter is best een leuk tooltje.)
<Guest27400> owhhh
<Guest27400> watnu?
<Guest27400> hoe kan ik aan lubuntu 14.04 of13.10 komen?
<Guest27400> Of niet??
<lordievader> Hmm dat is minder, Xubuntu 12.04 had geloof ik een kernel zonder PAE, maar het zou kunnen dat dit met de .4 release van Precise is veranderd.
<OerHeks> Lubuntu zou gewoon moeten werken, heeft geen PAE nodig
<Guest27400> er staat vanaf lubuntu 13.10 is er PAE nodig
<Guest27400> ik werknuop lubuntu 12.04
<Guest27400> op mijn pc op14.04
<Guest27400> maar zoals ikal zei werkt flash niet op mijn pc
<Guest27400> in chromium doet flash het ook niet
<Guest27400> wat nu?
<lordievader> Guest27400: Het antwoord is je al gegeven.
<lordievader> 09-20:46 < OerHeks> Lubuntu zou gewoon moeten werken, heeft geen PAE nodig
<JanC> PAE is nodig voor standaard lubuntu, maar er is een workaround voor
<OerHeks> Ik twijffel of je flash wel werkend krijgt met een single core.
<JanC> die workaround werkt overigens ook met ander
<Guest27400> owhh
<OerHeks> werkt een avi afspelen wel, in vlc?
<Guest27400> jepp
<lordievader> JanC: Workaround? Kernel recompilen zonder PAE?
<Guest27400> hoe zit het nou met flash
<Guest27400> het werkt nog steeds niet
<JanC> lordievader: afhankelijk van de CPU; een aantal CPUs ondersteunen PAE maar zeggen dat ze het niet doen
<lordievader> JanC: Heh, is dat even fijn.
<JanC> dan moetje een fake cpuinfo overay gebruiken  :)
<JanC> overlay
<OerHeks> flash heeft 128MB of graphics memory nodig
<JanC> ik gok dat dat afhangt van wat je wil doen met flash
<Guest27400> youtube
<Guest27400> video´s
<Guest27400> muziek luisteren..
<Guest27400> dus
<JanC> ik gok dat 14.04 nog geen flash packages heeft?
<JanC> meestal komen die pas na de release?
<Guest27400> op lubuntu 13.10 werkte het ook niet
<Guest27400> op mijn pc dan
<Guest27400> op mijn andere laptopweer wel
<Guest27400> dat vind ik echt raar
<JanC> hm, mogelijk hardware issue dan
<JanC> of config issue  :)
<Guest27400> ik had ooit flash gedowngrade
<Guest27400> en het werkte
<Guest27400> maar firefox zeurde over de oude versie
<Guest27400> dus tja
<JanC> klinkt alsof je geen (voldoende) hardware-versnelling hebt
<rysh> misschien een optie om Google-Chrome te installeren? Die heeft een interne flashversie
<Guest27400> nieuwe versie werkt blijkbaar niet
<Guest27400> owh oke
<Guest27400> zalikrpoberen
<Guest27400> maar wat is her verschil tussen google chrome en chromium??
<JanC> Chrome = closed source
<JanC> komt met flash ingebouwd
<Guest27400> owhhhhhh
<JanC> Chromium = open source
<rysh> chrome is door Google gedistribueerd ...
<Guest27400> nu snapik het
<Guest27400> dankjewel
<Guest27400> maar nunog over PAE
<rysh> kunnen dus wat extra dingetjes meeleveren, waaronder flash
<JanC> welke CPU heb je?
<Guest27400> ik heb een usb met lubuntu 14.04
<Guest27400> ik stakhemerin
<Guest27400> en er stond iets PAE
<Guest27400> CPU: Intel PentiumM
<JanC> "Pentium M" kan een hele reeks verschillende CPUs zijn
<Guest27400> vannam@VANNAM-LAPTOP:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo processor	: 0 vendor_id	: GenuineIntel cpu family	: 6 model		: 13 model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz stepping	: 6 microcode	: 0x17 cpu MHz		: 600.000 cache size	: 2048 KB fdiv_bug	: no hlt_bug		: no f00f_bug	: no coma_bug	: no fpu		: yes fpu_exception	: yes cpuid level	: 2 wp		: yes flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr ss
<JanC> van "ondersteunt geen PAE", over "zegt dat het geen PAE ondersteunt maar doet het wel", tot "ondersteunt PAE officieel"
<Guest27400> maar ik kan hem dan niet installeren
<Guest27400> hij blijft dan ´hangen´
<JanC> dus officieel geen PAE-ondersteuning
<Guest27400> dus het is onmogelijk??
<Guest27400> das jammer
<Guest27400> maar hij werkt perfect op 12.04
<OerHeks> misschien ubuntu-server, en dan desktop erop?
<JanC> moment
<Guest27400> wat is ubuntu server?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Komt Ubu server niet ook met een pae kernel?
<lordievader> Guest27400: Ubuntu gemaakt voor headless-servers.
<Guest27400> ?
<OerHeks> oh Ubuntu Server 11.04 (last server version without mandatory PAE)
<lordievader> Guest27400: De meeste servers draaien zonder monitor, het is dan een beetje onzinnig om X mee te gaan installeren als het toch niet/nauwelijks word gebruikt.
<Guest27400> ja dat snapik
<Guest27400> maar 11.04 is bet wel oud....
<lordievader> Guest27400: Vanwaar dan het vraagteken?
<Guest27400> ik wist niet wat ubuntu server was
<JanC> Guest27400: wat zegt 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' na "address sizes"?
<OerHeks> er is een mini iso precise 12.04 lts, die kan je installeren en met een maand upgraden naar 14.04 ( of nu al naar development version)
<JanC> op 13.x of 14.x
<JanC> meer bepaald de "bits physical"
<Guest27400> JanC: wacht even
<Guest27400> Jan C: 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual
<JanC> Guest27400: dat is met een Ubuntu 13.04 of hoger?
<Guest27400> JanC: heb je het overmijn pcoflaptop
<JanC> 'uname -a'
<JanC> het toestel dat problemen heeft  :)
<Guest27400> Jan C: welk probleem bedoel je
<Guest27400> JanC: dePAE?
<Guest27400> JanC: die gebruikt Lubuntu 12.04
<Guest27400> JanC: dat ismijn laptop
<lordievader> Guest27400: uname -a geeft de kernel versie terug, dat wil JanC graag zien.
<Guest27400> lordievader: owhhh wist ik wel haha :P
<JanC> Guest27400: mogelijk ondersteunt die laptop wel PAE, maar zegt die zelf dat die dat niet doet
<Guest27400> JanC: Linux VANNAM-LAPTOP 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<lordievader> Guest27400: Dat spreekt voorzich ;)
<Guest27400> lordievader:ik was ff bezig hoor;-)
<JanC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CPUinfoFakePAE heeft daar wat info over
<JanC> en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<JanC> die "fake" gaat over Ubuntu laten denken dat de CPU PAE ondersteunt (wat die ook doet)
<JanC> Pentium M 1.7 GHz doet dat bijna zeker
<Guest27400> JanC: dat is demijne....
<JanC> daarom dat ik die noem  :)
<JanC> al kunnen  er altijd meerdere verschillende Pentium M 1.70 GHz zijn, dus ik geef geen garantie  :)
<JanC> er zijn zo ook 2 verschillende Core 2 Quad Q6600 CPUs
<JanC> (gelukkig heb ik de "goede")
<Guest27400> JanC: gelukkig
<Guest27400> JanC: dat heb ik weer...
<JanC> de niet-zo-goede Q6600 heeft namelijk erge oververhittingsproblemen  :)
<JanC> maar Intel verkoopt ze wel onder dezelfde commerciële naam
<JanC> maar ik denk dat 1.7 GHz Pentium M altijd wel heimelijk PAE ondersteunt
<JanC> en dan moet die fake-PAE-hack wel werken
<JanC> (en de bijhorende installers)
<JanC> als je vraagt in het #lubuntu -kanaal kunnen ze vermoedelijk wel naar een aangepaste installatie-cd verwijzen of zo
<Guest27400> JanC: wil je me uitleggen hoe die fake hackmoet
<Guest27400> JanC: ik snap het wel, maar toch onduidelijkvoor een proffesional-wndows gebruiker
<JanC> Guest27400: ik heb het zelf nooit gebruikt, maar ik heb begrepen dat er (onofficiële) installers voor lubuntu zijn die die hack meteen mee hebben
<JanC> dat zou het simpelste moeten zijn
<Guest27400> JanC: wat bedoelje ermee
<Guest27400> JanC:moet ikiets installeren
<Guest27400> JanC: moet ik PAE 'grub-n-iso' downloaden en installeren??
<Guest27400> laat maar zitten JanC
<Guest27400> Ik ben al blij met 12.04
<Guest27400> en numoet ik gaan DAAAG
<JanC> als je blij bent met 12.04 is dat ook goed natuurlijk  :)
<NoirX> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<Fermata> o/
<NoirX> ^-^
<pentium4> Goeiedag eem
<NoirX> welkom pentium4
<pentium4> @unbutu downloade en branden en vervolgens installeere
<pentium4> zal me benieuwe hoe et allemaal werkt:P
<NoirX> voor het eerst?
<pentium4> yep
<NoirX> mooi, ubuntu is leuk
<pentium4> vraagje, het past niet op een cd(700mb)   maar brand het op een dvd
<pentium4> in nero zit een optie als cd/dvd te branden
<innocuous> pentium4 je kan ook de ubuntu minimal iso downloaden, die past wel op een cd
<innocuous> Dan moet je meer van het web downloaden
<innocuous> tijdens de installatie
<pentium4> heb geen cd meer, laatste is zojuist mislukt
<pentium4> moet ik dvd of cd als schijftype aanklikke?
<NoirX> het is image branden
<innocuous> Geen idee, ik heb nero al zeker 5 jaar niet gebruikt
<pentium4> haha
<pentium4> ik probeer wel wat, heb nog een doos vol dvd's staan
<pentium4> yep hij brandt
<NoirX> het ligt aan de iso bestand die je downloadt, er is dvd iso en cd iso
<pentium4> dan had ik de cd iso gedownload
<pentium4> zal vast wel goed gaan strax met installeere
<OerHeks> * cd iso die past op een 1 gb usb stick
<pentium4> dat is het juist.   de pc pakt geen usb met installeere (bios)
<OerHeks> Hoezo ? te nieuw met windows 8?
<pentium4> is een oudje
<OerHeks> oh oke
<pentium4> wel een pentium 4 1800mhz
<pentium4> maar sinds vanmiddag een intel celeron 2,4ghz
<innocuous> misschien dan ook geen ubuntu installeren... beter xubuntu/lubuntu
<pentium4> is dat beter?
<NoirX> je kan ook net install doen
<pentium4> ik volg het even niet.......
<pentium4> bij net instal helemaal niet meer
<pentium4> hmmm  branden mislukt
<NoirX> er is een handige installatie oplaad programma heet unetbootin.exe, je kan de iso downloaded in windows en unetbootin help je verder als je geen cd wilt maken
<innocuous> NoirX , zulke oude hardware kun je niet installeren van een usb, moet echt van cd...
<pentium4> dat is et ook, ik moet de instalatie op een andere pc uitvoeren.
<NoirX> OerHeks is aanwezig geloof kan je goede oplossing van krijgen hoor
<pentium4> het branden is zojuist gelukt.
<NoirX> mooi, restart met de iso cd/dvd
<pentium4> ik bendankt ieder alvast. en denk er om, oogjes dicht en snaveltjes ook dicht
<pentium4> slaap lekkerrrr.
<NoirX> succes, slaap lekker
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-02
<kebabfish123> help! ik kan in ubuntu 12.04 mijn netwerken niet meer aanpassen. Edit connections is helaas grijs en niet aanklikbaar. Iemand bekend met dit probleem?
<maikel> sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<maikel> $ /etc/init.d/networking restart; done.
<OerHeks> networkmanager overruled /etc/network/interfaces toch ?
<kebabfish123> bij interfaces staan mijn netwerken ook niet
<kebabfish123> maar hij wil ook niet connecten met het netwerk op de uni hier
<OerHeks> effin, als je niks aan kan passen, kan je wel een txt bestand maken/wegschrijven? lijkt er op dat je systeem RO read only is ?
<kebabfish123> btw, alvast bedankt voor de snelle reacties
<kebabfish123> de rest werkt allemaal prima, geen ro als het goed is
<OerHeks> stop netwerk eerst, dan aanpassen?
<OerHeks>  ik heb dit verder nooit eerder meegemaakt
<kebabfish123> ik ook niet. Netwerk gestopt maar nog steeds niets aanklikbaar in het menu
<kebabfish123> verschillende adapters geprobeerd, niks wil
<OerHeks> herstart networking een oplossing?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Gelukkig doet NM dat niet, per default als een interface in /e/n/interfaces staat houdt NM zijn tengels ervan af.
<OerHeks> hmmm ja? ook na reboot?
<lordievader> Je kunt NM die alsnog laten managen, maar ja...
<maikel> gelukkig blijft nm er idd af
<maikel> anders had ie bij mij al heel wat gesloopt
<kebabfish123> helaas, werkt niet :/
<kebabfish123> ik werkt er vanavond thuis wel verder aan, in ieder geval bedankt! (geen tijd meer, mut aant werk)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-03
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lotuspsychje> hoi lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<mathijs_> hallo
<Sling> hallo
<mathijs_> kan iemand me helpen me me probleen
<mathijs_> probleem
<mathijs_> me ubuntu start niet meer door
<mathijs_> na inlog scherm blijft hij hangen
<mathijs_> heb ook andere kernels gebrobeerd maar zonder resultaat
<mathijs_> ik start op door middel van een cd image van ulitmite boot cd
<mathijs_> v.5.29
<mathijs_> 5.2.9
<mathijs_> en dan kies ik partion magic 2013.08.i586
<Sling> dus je krijgt een login scherm, daar vul je je username & password in, maar daarna gebeurt er niks?
<mathijs_> en dan exstra menu en dan super grub2 disk en dan detect anny operrationg system en dan kan ik diverse kernels kiezen
<mathijs_> dan kies ik linux /boot/bmli nuz-3.13.0-46- generic
<Sling> you lost me :)
<mathijs_> krijg alleen muis wijzer en achtergrond scherm
<mathijs_> geen menus meer en tijd ect ect...
<mathijs_> heb ubuntu 14.01 lts
<mathijs_> na laatste update intern van diverse appilicaties start hij niet meer door
<mathijs_> ik heb al diverse kernels gebrobeerd maar kom stelkens tot het zelfde resultaat
<mathijs_> kan wel alt + f1 tm f4 gebruiken en daar ook inloggen maar krijg daar mee niet zeg maar het grafice ubuntu
<mathijs_> alleen het texst gedeelte
<lordievader> mathijs_: Waarom doe je dat gedoe met partition magic precies?
<mathijs_> omdat ubuntu op een verborgen portitie staat
<mathijs_> en ik veel verschillende operation systemen heb
<mathijs_> had het ook geprobeerd met bcd
<mathijs_> maar lukte niet
<lordievader> Als ik het zo hoor, start Ubu prima op. Maar is je grafische driver stuk.
<mathijs_> meer info over bcd http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/EasyBCD.shtml
<mathijs_> ja misschien ik weet niet wat er aan scheelt
<mathijs_> en wat nog belangrijker is hoe los ik het op
<lordievader> Waarom gebruik je eigenlijk de Windows bootloader en niet gewoon grub?
<mathijs_> voor het inloggen geeft hij ook alles ok aan
<mathijs_> dus dat is het rare er van
<mathijs_> gebruik ook windows boot loader daar in zit ook die image verwerkt
<mathijs_> kan ook booten na die image
<lordievader> mathijs_: Je komt tot de login screen?
<mathijs_> maar beetje te gewikkeld om allamaal uit te leggen nu
<lordievader> Waarom zit je dan met bootloaders te klooien?
<mathijs_> die bootloaders werken allaal prima hoor het gaat om die ubuntu die niet start
<mathijs_> ik kan in loggen met gebruikers naam en wachtwoord na het in loggen krijg ik achter grond plaatje en dan krijg ik muiweizer die ik heen en weer kan bewegen dat ik alles
<lordievader> Ja, dat snap ik. Maar je hebt net een heel verhaal gehouden over bootloaders, etc. En dat snap ik niet.
<lordievader> Maargoed, welke video kaart en driver gebruik je?
<lordievader> Ah, dat is Unity die faalt.
<mathijs_> heb 2 video kaarten
<lordievader> Er even van uit gaande dat je Unity gebruikt.
<lordievader> En helaas ken ik Unity niet.
<mathijs_> nvida gt 635 m
<mathijs_> en intel hd 4000
<mathijs_> in me laptop
<mathijs_> heb ubuntu 14.01 lts
<mathijs_> weet niet wat unity in houd
<mathijs_> sorrie
<lordievader> Dit gedrocht: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/93/Ubuntu_Unity_Keyboard_shortcuts_-_En.png
<mathijs_> ja dat zie ik dus allemaal niet
<mathijs_> de desktop zeg maar
<mathijs_> geen menu's en tijd en incootjes ect ect...
<mathijs_> zie alleen een achtergrond plaatje
<mathijs_> en een muis wijzer voor de rest niks
<mathijs_> hoe kan ik dit oplossen
<mathijs_> ?
<lordievader> mathijs_: Als je hier verder niemand reageerd zou ik #ubuntu proberen als ik jou was.
<mathijs_> daar zitten we toch in hehe
<lordievader> mathijs_: Nee, #ubuntu-nl != #ubuntu.
<Sling> en in #ubuntu praten ze geen NL :p
<mathijs_> dan blij ik gewoon hier want Engels typen ben ik geen ster in
<mathijs_> :)
<Kebabfish> mathijs_: probeer in de bios een de nvidia kaart uit te zetten, en dan zien of ubuntu doorstart
<Fermata> Die is al weg, helaas.
<Kebabfish> ach, zit weer niet goed naar de tijd te kijken
<Xano> Can services be run as daemons through Upstart? E.g. are they disconnected from everything and able to run indefinitely?
<lordievader> Xano: That is what Upstart is for. Upstart is a replacement for Sys-V init.
<jpjacobs> Xano: For English assistance, you'd better go to #ubuntu
<lordievader> Xano: By the by, this is #ubuntu-nl the Dutch support channel for the English support channel see #ubuntu.
<jpjacobs> ;)
<Xano> lordievader: Ah, top. De meeste tutorials zijn niet heel duidelijk over hoe je dit opzet.
<Xano> Engels was omdat de vraag een schaamteloze copypaste van #ubuntu was
<lordievader> Xano: Gewoon een bestaande upstart erbij pakken. Zijn best goed leesbaar.
<lordievader> Of je maakt gewoon een sys-v init script, Upstart is backwards compatible.
<lordievader> Xano: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Xano> Cookbook zojuist weer gevonden (week of wat terug ook al, maar in de ondertussen een hoop meer kennis over dit onderwerp vergaard, dus nu snap ik het wat beter)
<Xano> Ik ben eigenlijk ook op zoek naar wat best practices.
<Xano> We zijn bezig aan een toepassing waarbij per core een queue worker moet draaien. De workers kunnen echter crashen, dus ze moeten opnieuw opgestart kunnen worden. Het idee is dat een deamon elke n seconden checkt of er minder workers dan cores zijn, en het verschil aan nieuwe workers start.
<Xano> Met wat ik nu weet, zou ik een service maken met "respawn", en aan het einde een sleep van bijvoorbeeld 10 seconden
<Xano> Is dat wijs, onhandig, of zelfs problematisch?
<lordievader> Au. Laat die workers niet crashen. Of laat ze wel crashen en vang het in je parent op.
<Xano> Nja, elke worker is uiteindelijk een PHP app die aan RabbitMQ komt te hangen
<Xano> Het vervangt onze huidige queue (ouwe troep), maar niet PhantomJS dat onderdeel uitmaakt van de applicatie en die om (voor ons nog onbekende redenenen) soms compleet op z'n bek kan gaan
<lordievader> Blegh, php/
<Xano> TLDR; workers kunnen crashen en daar is op dit moment weinig aan te doen, dus we moeten rekening houden met het opnieuw starten van de workers.
<lordievader> Maargoed om concreet antwoord te geven, upstart start een daemon. Zo een daemon is vaak het parent process ofwel upstart merkt een crash van een worker niet. Tenzij de parent daardoor ook op zijn bek gaat.
<Xano> Damage control is niet belangrijk, dat doet de queue zelf wel.
<Xano> lordievader: Als de daemon, zeg, 8 worker processes start, hoe merkt deze als daar eentje van gestopt is?
<lordievader> Ligt aan je daemon <-- jouw code.
<Xano> Fair enough. Zijn er bepaalde keywords waar ik het best op kan zoeken?
<lordievader> Ik weet niet waar je naar op zoek bent...
<Xano> 1) Daemon ziet dat server 8 cores heeft. 2) Daemon start 8 workers. 3) 1 worker process crasht. 4) Daemon ziet dat er maar 7 i.p.v. 8 workers zijn. 5) Daemon start 1 nieuwe worker.
<Xano> lordievader: Stappen 4 en 5
<Xano> En hoe ik dat doe, weet ik nog niet. Daar ben ik naar op zoek.
<lordievader> Xano: In PHP?
<Xano> lordievader: In de service
<Xano> Workers zijn PHP. De rest niet.
<Xano> Dus worker management gebeurt ook allemaal buiten PHP om.
<lordievader> Xano: Wie start de workers?
<Xano> De service
<lordievader> Jij wilt 8 services gaan schrijven voor iedere worker?
<Xano> "1) Daemon ziet dat server 8 cores heeft. 2) Daemon start 8 workers. 3) 1 worker process crasht. 4) Daemon ziet dat er maar 7 i.p.v. 8 workers zijn. 5) Daemon start 1 nieuwe worker."
<Xano> 1 service/daemon die net zoveel workers start als dat er cores zijn
<Xano> En dat aantal op peil houdt als er workers crashen
<lordievader> Xano: Ja, jou service start dus 1 worker manager.
<lordievader> Heb je al een worker manager geschreven?
<Xano> Nee, dat is dus juist het process waar ik vragen over heb
<lordievader> Xano: Oke, dus je moet een worker manager gaan schrijven ;)
<lordievader> Xano: In welke taal heb je ervaring?
<Xano> alles is te leren
<Xano> Kon twee weken terug ook geen bash. Nu wel.
<lordievader> Dit wil je niet in Bash gaan doen...
<Xano> Ik heb nog geen enkele bron gevonden over de juiste aanpak, pros, cons, dus laat staan dat ik weet welke taal het handigst is
<Xano> Ik kan dit prima in bash doen, maar ik heb heb nog niemand horen zeggen of schrijven waarom dit geen goed idee is
<Xano> En zolang ik dat laatste niet weet, kan ik geen goede beslissingen maken.
<lordievader> Bash is goed in scripten, niet in het bijhouden van processes...
<lordievader> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14533458/python-threading-multiple-bash-subprocesses
<Goudvink3991> halllo beste mensen
<Goudvink3991> heeft iemend ervaring met het moederbord van msi Z97 Xtreme
<Sling> wat is je echte vraag?
<Goudvink3991> os er iemand al mee werkt
<Goudvink3991> sorry of
<Sling> en dan?
<Goudvink3991> ik wil een andere desktop gaan bouwen
<Goudvink3991> met een jongere Bios er in
<Goudvink3991> hier in deze zit geen optie voor Usb
<Goudvink3991> is lordievader aanwezig
<Fermata> De meeste MSI moederborden werken probleemloos in mijj ervaring.
<Goudvink3991> hallo Fermata
<Goudvink3991> ja ik vraag dat omdat ik vanaf 2002 met Asus gewerkt heb
<Goudvink3991> en ik wil toch een andere gaan bouwen
<Goudvink3991> maar is er iemand die iets afweet van Sat ontvangers
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Half.
<Goudvink3991> hallo lordievader
<Goudvink3991> weet U hoe ik die sat kan uitlezen want ik heb gehoord dat er ook linux in zit?
<Goudvink3991> en ik heb nogal wat aansluitingen er op zitten aan de achterkant
<Goudvink3991> zoals Sata , Rs232 etc,etc,
<Goudvink3991> o ik werk nu alleen  met een Dvd in de speler
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Nee, dat weet ik niet.
<Goudvink3991> ok
<Goudvink3991> al mijn letters van de stadions staan nu niet opvolgorde
<Goudvink3991> ik heb weer een nieuwe dvd gebrand en daar staat nu wel dat oranje logo bij vab ubuntu
<Goudvink3991> als ik ubuntu wil draaien dan do ik er de dvd maar er in
<Goudvink3991> ok alle nog een fijne avond By
<Wobbo> Goede avond.
<Wobbo> Mijn / is full en /home is een andere HD.
<Wobbo> Nu blijft er nog maar 600 kb op mijn /
<Wobbo> Nu kan ik bijna niets meer.
<Wobbo> Wat moet ik eraf halen?
<OerHeks> Wobbo, oude kernels?
<Wobbo> Ja er zijn een aantal
<SCHAAP137> Wobbo: je kunt apt-get zelf oude packages laten verwijderen, sudo apt-get autoremove
<Wobbo> Thanks
<OerHeks> Wobbo, je hebt er maar 2 nodig, huidige en vorige.
<Wobbo> Ik heb mijn vader verplicht ubuntu op zijn computer gezet.... Ik zij dat er nooit een probleem komt, haha
<SCHAAP137> uitspraken met nooit/altijd zijn vaak lastig
<Wobbo> Ik heb nu wel 300 mb terug.
<SCHAAP137> dat zit wel aardig vol dan
<SCHAAP137> 300MB is niet bijster veel
<Wobbo> Maar is maar een tijdelijke oplossing.
<Wobbo> Wat kan ik nog meer uit de / vandaan halen.
<Wobbo> brb
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-04
 * Skald_9_ groet
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Skald_9_> Goede morgen lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Skald_9_, hoe is het ermee?
<Skald_9_> Verkouden, voor de rest wel ok.
<Skald_9_> Geraak er maar niet van af.
<Skald_9_> En met jou ?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker.
<Skald_9_> Ken jij iets van (interne) geluidskaarten, geschikt voor GNU/linux opname pc ?
<lordievader> Ik weet dat Linux totaal niet geschikt is als DAW.
<Sling> hoezo dat niet dan?
<Skald_9_> Ik ga geen mac of imac ofzo kopen gewoon voor af en toe eens wat gitaartracks in te spelen...
<lordievader> Sling: Persoonlijke mening. Jack is verschikkelijk. En de DAW software die er is haalt het niet bij andere platformen. Maargoed zoals ik al zei, persoonlijke mening.
<Fermata> Ik ondersteun lordievaders mening.
<Fermata> Muziekproductie/softsynths/daw onder Linux is huilen met de pet op.
<Skald_9_> Reaper draait vlotjes onder WINE.
<lordievader> Wine + jack, klinkt als een leuk avontuur. (En ja dat was sarcastisch :P)
<Fermata> Jackd, alsa, pulseaudio is eigenlijk allemaal troep voor serieuze doeleinde.
<Fermata> Blij dat ik voor serieuze audiodingen een MacBook heb.
<lordievader> Pro tools?
<Fermata> Logic Pro X gebruik ik het vaakste.
<Fermata> Veel kan ik ook op de synthesizers doen.
<mandje> interessant om uitgesproken meningen te horen n.a.v. ervaringen linux audio productie. ik heb ooit enig enthousiasme gehad voor een dedicated real time distro maar nooit in praktijk gebruikt. de distro (naam kan ik me niet herinneren) is ook ter ziele.
<mandje> Skald_9_: al es gekeken hoe ver je op een iPad kan komen?
<lordievader> Heeft een iPad tegenwoordig een degelijke ADC en DAC die je aan kunt sluiten?
<lordievader> Ah, de Apogee kan erop.
<mandje> ja dus. :)  er is aardig wat op de markt. en dingetjes als dit:  http://www.alesis.com/iodock
<Crucidal> I have a VLS with Minecraft running on it. Currently I can see the logs passing by in the SHELL in which I started the server. When I close this shell, will I be able to reopen it when I visit it again?
<Crucidal> by closing the shell I mean closing the terminal through which I SSH'd to the server
<Crucidal> oh NL
<Crucidal> Nouja, voor de duidelijkheid nog eens: Ik heb Minecraft gestart op een VLS. Ik ben verbonden via een terminal met SSH. In de huidige shell zie ik de logs voorbij komen.
<Crucidal> wanneer ik de terminal sluit (bijv als ik mijn computer afsluit) kan ik dan later weer verbinden met SSH en een shell openen om die logs weer langs te laten komen
<Crucidal> niet om terug te lezen maar om naar de realtime gebeurtenissen te kijken
<lordievader> Maargoed, ik heb geen zin om nieuw spul te kopen als het huidige prima functioneert.
<Fermata> Crucidal: ken je het programma screen?
<Crucidal> net geinstalleerd, dankjewel Fermata
<lordievader> tmux ftw :D
<jpjacobs> idd, mits een paar aanpassingen is tmux wel leuker
<Fermata> screen zou het doel ook wel vervullen
<Fermata> Jammer dat ik niet heb kunnen uitleggen hoe het werkt.
<Fermata> Daar krijgen we straks vast nog wel vragen over.
<Fermata> :P
<maikel> tmux is de shit
<maikel> http://maikel.tiny-host.nl/scripts/tmux.conf
<maikel> dan heb je identieke keybindings van screen
<JanC> je kan ook byobu gebruiken in combinatie met screen of tmux
<Cas_> Hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-05
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Goudvink3991> goedemorgen all
<lordievader> o/
<Goudvink3991> hallo lordievader
<Goudvink3991> toch probleem met instal naar welke stadion letter>> ik durf er niet goed aan te beginnen om dat bij het overnieuw installeren
<Goudvink3991> van windows de pc de letters al door elkaar heeft gegooit
<lordievader> Ubuntu boeit Windows drive letters niet.
<Goudvink3991> nee dat heb ik inmiddels wel gemerkt maar om nu ubuntu op het goede stadion te krijgen dat valt ook nog niet mee
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Dan moet je de 'manual partition' optie van de installer gebruiken.
<Goudvink3991>  want ik heb zojuist een klein programmatje gedownload voor die stadions maar ik zie het niet te staan en trouwens ik werk nu live
<Goudvink3991> wat was de text ook nog weer voor dat paste?
<lordievader> Bedoel je de website? http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Goudvink3991> nee wat ik in de terminal moet zetten
<Goudvink3991> sudo en dan
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Wat je zelf wilt. Ik weet niet wat je probeert te doen.
<Goudvink3991> het geen naar je toe te zenden
<lordievader> Wat?
<Goudvink3991> van die stadions
<lordievader> Wat wil je naar mij toe sturen?
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Ah, 'sudo parted -l'?
<Goudvink3991> hoe de stand van de stadions nu  is
<Goudvink3991> ok
<Goudvink3991> ga ik weer proberen
<Goudvink3991> ok heb ik staan nu>> nu nog door zenden proberen
<goudvink3991> sorry ik drukte op de verkeerde knop
<goudvink3991> lordievader bent U er nog
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Zie /names...
<goudvink3991> wat was dat van paste ook al weer >>ctrl+ ....
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Om vannuit een terminal te copieeren: ctrl + shift + c. Of rechtermuis klik -> copy.
<goudvink3991> ik krijg wel paste op het scherm maar het overzetten lukt niet goed
<goudvink3991> ja rechter muisknop binnen ter scherm of paste scherm
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Terminal window. Die tekst wil je hebben.
<goudvink3991> ik heb nu staan 2 schermen open het zwarte terminal en dit chatscherm
<goudvink3991> in het terminal scherm staan de gegevens die U hebben wilt maar het overzetten naar het paste scherm lukt niet goed >>ik krijg het
<goudvink3991> paste scherm wel open maar dan het over slepen
<lordievader> goudvink3991: In je terminal selecteer je de tekst die je wilt -> rechtermuis klick -> copy.
<goudvink3991> als ik in mijn terminal scherm sta en ik toets copy en ndruk dan op de rechter muisknop dan kan nik niet op copy want dat staat
<goudvink3991> niet opgelicht
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Nee, je selecteert de tekst die je wilt kopieeren -> je drukt op de rechter muis -> in dat menutje klik je op
<lordievader> 'copy'
<goudvink3991> ik heb de keuze uit >>open terminal>>open tab >profils> show menubar
<goudvink3991> copy en nig een ander staan niet opgelicht'
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Is er tekst geselecteerd?
<goudvink3991> ja dat is wel goed dat staan in de terminal
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Die optie is namelijk grijs als er geen tekst is geselecteerd.
<goudvink3991> ik heb het nu weer overnieuw in het schermpje staan >> hij begint met Model Ata van de schijf
<goudvink3991> als ik nu in het schermpje ga staan van de ter en druk op de rechtermuis knop dan zie ik alleen wat ik zojuist heb aangegeven >>copy en nog een ander staan grijs
<goudvink3991> copy en paste staan grijs
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Ik lees nergens dat je tekst selecteerd...
<goudvink3991> er staat vollop text >>numbers>> Start>>end Size Type etc,etc
<goudvink3991> hoe krijg ik dat binnen dat vlak van paste
<lordievader> Dat het er staat betekend niet dat het geselecteerd is.
<goudvink3991> en hoe doe ikdat dan weer??
<goudvink3991> binnen de terminal
<lordievader> Ne zoals overal, je klikt op het begin van de tekst, houdt de muisknop ingedrukt en sleept naar het eind van de tekst.
<goudvink3991> als ik op het begin van de text ga staan en op de rechtermuis kant druk dan gaat dat kleine schermpje open waar die 6 texten instaan zoals copy en paste
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Linker muis knop dit keer, niet de rechter.
<goudvink3991> ja er begint vollop text te lopen>> maar hoe krijg ik dat in dat veld van paste ik kan nu wel copy zien want mijn ter scherm word wit
<goudvink3991> als het wit is dus dan kan ik copy en paste wel aanklikken
<goudvink3991> je moet het maar weten??
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Precies, dus je selecteerd de tekst die je wilt, drukt op copy. Switched naar je browser en klikt op paste in de pastebin window.
<goudvink3991> ik druk op copy en op paste maar er gebeurd niets er springt niets over??
<lordievader> Selecteer de tekst nogmaals -> copy -> ga naar http://paste.ubuntu.com -> in het paste veld -> paste
<goudvink3991> ok
<goudvink3991> ik krijg niets binnen dat veld wat ik ook do links of rechts druk >>de terminal doet het wel paste en copy zie ik ook maar er schuift niets over??
<lordievader> goudvink3991: De tekst verschijnt niet automatisch in het paste veld.
<lordievader> Die moet jij erin plakken.
<goudvink3991> en welke optie is plakken??
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Rechter muis klik -> paste
<goudvink3991> ja als ik op paste klik dan loopt hij wel verder maar als ik op paste klik dan doet hij niets
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Wat krijg je als je in gedit paste?
<goudvink3991> als ik hem wit maak en dan op copy en op paste klik dan loopt hij wel door tot zijn einde maar er gebeurd niets richting dat paste??
<goudvink3991> ik heb nu een langere status lijst
<goudvink3991> ik heb in getoetst sudo gedit paste
<goudvink3991> lordievader is er een boek of zo waar al die teksten in staan??
<goudvink3991> net als vroeger bij dos
<jpjacobs> gebruik het "man" of "info" commando (bv. man man)
<jpjacobs> als je niet weet welk commando je achter zoekt: apropos <hier een zoekterm>
<goudvink3991> hallo jpjacobs
<goudvink3991> ja maar als ik man intoets dan vraagt hij naar welke page ik wil zien
<jpjacobs> tuurlijk
<jpjacobs> maar "man man" helpt je op weg met het gebruik hiervan
<jpjacobs> Verder zijn er natuurlijk een hoop boeken en websites met introducties over hoe de shell (of ook command line interface, of CLI) te gebruiken
<goudvink3991> ja maar dat doe ik scheinbaar verkeerd ik toets dat >> page8 << en dan gaat het verkeerd
<jpjacobs> euh , man, man opent een pager (een ding om door lange teksten te bladeren, in de meeste gevallen het programma "less")
<jpjacobs> "man man " zou je normaal gezien hierin moeten dumpen en je kan op en neer met pijltjes of page up/down
<jpjacobs> less sluit je af met q
<goudvink3991> dus als ik het goed begrijp dan moet ik less intoetsen dan??
<goudvink3991> ok
<jpjacobs> Een klassieker als je wat verder wil met een standaard linux is http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz (in't Engels echter)
<jpjacobs> nee, gewoon letterlijk "man man"
<jpjacobs> (effectief 2 keer hetzelfde)
<goudvink3991> o maar daar kom ik wel redelijk uit language boeken genoeg
<jpjacobs> wat die link betreft, de eerste 3 hoofdstukken zijn algemene introductie, maar vanaf 4 wordt het interessanter
<goudvink3991> ok bedankt
<jpjacobs> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal kan ook handig zijn, als je korter en Nederlands verkiest
<jpjacobs> Veel succes
<goudvink3991> ogenblik even op schrijven ja
<goudvink3991> ok
<goudvink3991> ja dank je
<goudvink3991> totziens all en bedankt
<goudvink3991> en nog een fijnedag
<Goudvink3991> jpjacobs bent U er nog
<Goudvink3991> Hallo zijn ze all eten??
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Gewoon rond blijven hangen, jpjacobs zal vast wel eens reageren.
<Goudvink3991> is er een boek over die ubuntu terminal texten
<lordievader> Vast wel.
<Goudvink3991> dat zou wat fijner zijn >> lordievader hoe print ik die site uit bij ubuntu van>> werken met de terminal
<lordievader> Sorry, waar heb je het over?
<Goudvink3991> ik heb hier wel ubuntu server guidde uitgeprint +/- 500 page,s maar daar staat lang niet alles in over de terminal??
<Goudvink3991> o   jpjacobs gaf mij een tip over de site >>werken met de terminal
<lordievader> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<lordievader> Die ^ ?
<Goudvink3991> die heb ik even bekeken en wilde hem graag uitprinten met ubuntu >> maar dan komt weer tevoorschijn wat je in moet toetsen bij ubuntu
<Goudvink3991> ik heb hier wel 4 page,s van linux met wat test er op zoals lprint >> maar moet ik dan in de ter gaan staan of niet?
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: In je web browser -> ctrl + p?
<Goudvink3991> dus als ik op die website sta dan moet ik ctrl+p nemen neem ik aan
<lordievader> Ja, ctrl + p is een shortcut voor File -> print.
<jpjacobs> Ik denk dat je met de server guide wel een aardige weg geraakt hoor. (PS: denk ook eens aan de bomen, en lees van een scherm ;))
<goudvink3991> lordievader printen is gebeurd 15 page,s
<OerHeks> Membership renewed until 2016-03-10.
<OerHeks> \0/
<lordievader> \o/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-07
<OerHeks> "Mark Shuttleworth Admits That #Ubuntu's Unity Interface Was a Mistake Five Years Ago"
<OerHeks> whoa !koffie
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> zegt ie dat op de mwc?
<lotuspsychje> en zal MIR de boel vervangen dan?
<OerHeks> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Mark-Shuttleworth-Admits-That-Ubuntu-s-Unity-Interface-Was-a-Mistake-Five-Years-Ago-475130.shtml
<lotuspsychje> tnx ff lezen :p
<OerHeks> ja mir word leuker dan spacetravel ofzo
<lotuspsychje> ja spacetravel had ik gelezen deze morgen :p
<OerHeks> http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2015/03/06/shuttleworth-says-ubuntus-future-is-more-exciting-than-space-travel/
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: meizu met touch erop gaat alvast lekker
<OerHeks> Ik wacht er ook op, die bbq telefoon valt me iets tegen.
<lotuspsychje> ja idd, zou beetje laggen op die hardware
<lotuspsychje> maja wat wil je voor 169
<lotuspsychje> dat artikel is goed nieuws voor ons gebruikers, gaat ie nog meer rekening houden in de toekomst
<OerHeks> veel apps zijn nog maar symlinkjes naar webpages, is een veel gehoorde klacht
<lotuspsychje> op de touchapps bedoel je?
<lotuspsychje> de scopes vind ik wel vet
<lotuspsychje> ik denk nu dat er 2 phones uit zijn, touch apps sneller gaan uitkomen
<OerHeks> wel aardig om te zien, 860 apps https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/apps?sort=-average_rating
<OerHeks> Ik kan net geen bbq phone meer koopen, heb de hondebelasting betaald :-(
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<lotuspsychje> wat is dat nou weer hondebelasting
<OerHeks> dat is gemeentetax, kattenbelasting is er niet.
<OerHeks> toch 89 euro/jaar voor 1e hond, en iets meer voor 2e hond ..
<lotuspsychje> hallo zeg
 * OerHeks krijgt 50% korting maar toch
<lotuspsychje> kan de overheid nog eens lekker gaan eten
<lotuspsychje> met jouw geld
<OerHeks> daar betalen ze hondecontroleurs van
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> hele systeem is rot
<OerHeks> nou ja, 5% van dat geld
<lotuspsychje> ik ga dat proberen verandering in brengen met ubuntu computers
<OerHeks> dat wil ik ook...
<lotuspsychje> ben nog bezig met diploma bedrijfbeheer en dan start ik :p
<lotuspsychje> lappies, desktops, tablets,phones en nuc's alles met ubuntu erop
<lotuspsychje> en enkel samsung evo 850 pro erin
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: had je deze al gezien: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRYGuM4ckN0
<OerHeks> lekker snel ja
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> sudo halt is hier ook 3 sec op een evo 840
<OerHeks> de test van 2:22 > dd if=/dev/zero of=tempfile bs=1M count=1024 conv=fdatasync,notrunc
<OerHeks> oer@oerpc:~$ dd if=/dev/zero of=tempfile bs=1M count=1024 conv=fdatasync,notrunc1024+0 records in
<OerHeks> 1024+0 records out
<OerHeks> 1073741824 bytes (1,1 GB) copied, 5,24475 s, 205 MB/s
<OerHeks> omdat het een sataII interface is denk ik, met een sataIII ssd
<lotuspsychje> lekker toch
<OerHeks> zat, je echte winst is geen seektime
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ dd if=/dev/zero of=tempfile bs=1M count=1024 conv=fdatasync,notrunc
<lotuspsychje> 1024+0 records gelezen
<lotuspsychje> 1024+0 records geschreven
<lotuspsychje> 1073741824 bytes (1,1 GB) gekopieerd, 4,48192 s, 240 MB/s
<lotuspsychje> welke ssd had je OerHeks
<OerHeks> Adata 60 gb
<lotuspsychje> lekker
<OerHeks> beter dan de mx crucial, die is niet vooruit te branden
<lotuspsychje> boven in men desktop zit er nog een transcend 8gig en die gaat nog altijd supersnel
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgEIEWlg9O0 ook lekker op een dell
<OerHeks> we zijn verwend
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> zo, ff ontbijt hier enzo
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<mandje> mandje@Drella ~ $ dd if=/dev/zero of=tempfile bs=1M count=1024 conv=fdatasync,notrunc
<mandje> 1024+0 records in
<mandje> 1024+0 records out
<mandje> 1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 2.13077 s, 504 MB/s
<mandje> laagste van 10x was 482 MB/s.  Crucial MX100 512GB
<OerHeks> had ik niet verwacht van crucial
<mandje> had je die aangesloten op die sata2?
<OerHeks> nee, niet hier getest, wel op een andere machine met sata2
<OerHeks> maar dit is al 3 jaar gelee
<OerHeks> .. wat, over 3 weken woon ik hier 4 jaar, dik 4 jaar gelee..
<mandje> veel sata3 ssd's doen het slecht met sata2 poorten. vanwege de gebruikte controller. sandforce, of juist niet.
<mandje> how time flies. je 4e lente.
<OerHeks> awel, me groene vingers hebben zin, maar het is nog vroeg om de bloemetjes buiten te zetten
<mandje> ik heb vorige herfst een rambler rose geplant naast een dode boom. die zou die razendsnel inklimmen en begin zomer volop geurende bloemen geven. ben benieuwd.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<TheEagerPadawan> is er manier op office files (.docx etc) op linux te openen zonder dat de layout al bonkers gaat of beter gezegd is er manier om office op linux te draaien?
<levi_> hello there, i'm dutch, so if possible, please reply in dutch :). But anywayz... I want to install Ubuntu on a old laptop (2006) that runs on windows xp, so I can go online again and use my gmail, internet banking etc. savely again. My questions are: 1) will a possible infection (virus, malware etc.) automatically be eliminated when I boot my laptop to the ubuntu os? And 2: If question 1 is answered with a yes, which is the best way
<levi_> r that guarantees that a possible malware will be eliminated?
<levi_> is that by usb, cd-rom or something else?
<levi_> i don't have any experience with this stuff, so I truly hope somebody can help me out here! :)
<levi_> thanks in advance
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-08
<goudvink3991> hallo is er al iemand wakker
<goudvink3991> hallo mandje
<goudvink3991> zij er nog mensen met kennis van Hd schijven?
<lotuspsychje> goudvink3991: wat scheelt er precies
<goudvink3991> nouw ik heb nu version 14.o2 er op staan en ik heb geprobeerd met die dvd in de Live stand een ander OS te branden
<goudvink3991> en hij laad wel in
<lotuspsychje> je wil een andere Os op een dvd branden vanuit live ubuntu?
<goudvink3991> maar als ik terug kijk dan staat hij er wel op en als ik dan overnieuw opstart dan is alls weer weg
<lotuspsychje> welke Os en wat probeer je juist te doen?
<lotuspsychje> wil je een nieuwe Os installeren ipv ubuntu?
<goudvink3991> en als ik hen installeer dan geeft hij aan kan de root niet vinden op de andere hd?
<lotuspsychje> vertel eens wat je precies wil? singleboot? dualboot met andere Os?
<goudvink3991> als ik 14.04.2 installeer >>dat gaat wel goed maar ik heb 2 HD in mijn desktop zitten en op de eerste staat windows 7
<lotuspsychje> je wil dualboot ubuntu met windows7?
<goudvink3991> en op de andere staat OS ubuntu >>Maar beide zijn in twee  gesplitst dus  heb ik 4 stadions ja
<goudvink3991> en als ik nouw debian 7.8 version op een van de stadions wil zetten dan geeft hij aan kan de root niet vinden?
<goudvink3991> er zitten twee Harde schijven in elk van 1 Terabyte
<goudvink3991> ik heb de tweede al overnieuw geformateerd met ubunte 14.04.2
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hoi
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: o/
<goudvink3991> de tweede is al in twee gedeeld >>maar als ik daar Debian wil op zetten zegt hij dat er geen root op zit
<goudvink3991> hoi allemaal
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Debian wordt hier niet gesupport.
<goudvink3991> ja het was maar een vraagje van mij kant?
<goudvink3991> het van volgens mij toch allemaal onder ubuntu of zie ik dat verkeerd
<lordievader> Ubuntu is gebaseerd op Debian. Maar er is genoeg verschil om ervoor te zorgen dat Debian niet door Ubuntu wordt gesupport en vice-versa.
<goudvink3991> nouw  ja dan zoek ik het wel weer verder uit wat debian betreft
<lotuspsychje> goudvink3991: maak je leven gemakkelijk en installeer ubuntu op je schijf
<lordievader> Maargoed de installatie is redelijk hetzelfde. Kun je Ubuntu installeren, dan kun je Debian installeren.
<goudvink3991> mag ik een verklaaring waarom ik steeds een chinees website krijg als ik ubuntu 14.10 installeer >> mee als hij opstart al<<
<maikel> sorry, dat was mijn trol
<lotuspsychje> chinese website?
<goudvink3991> ja alles wat er op staat is chinese
<maikel> ik wilde eigenljk deze site linken: http://www.goldfishfun.com/games/finns_space_dream.aspx
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Wanneer krijg je dat te zien?
<goudvink3991> ik heb het bij 12.04,>>13.10>>14.04 nog nooit gezien >> het was almeteen bij het branden al???
<goudvink3991> lordievader als U een website opent danzie je toch wat je boven in de ad balk invoerd
<goudvink3991> nouw toen ik ik dvd had gebrand heb ik de Pc overnieuw opgestart en toen zag ik tot verbazing een chinese website en ook moeilijk weg te krijgen
<goudvink3991> zelfs komen er een paar iconen op het buroblad te staan
<goudvink3991> dat krijg ik niet als ik 14.04.2  inlaad
<goudvink3991> heeft ubuntu een fusie aangegaan of zo??
<goudvink3991> ik kan op deze manier niet over veilig spreken??
<lotuspsychje> goudvink3991: je spreekt wartaal man, ubuntu 14.04 is supergoed
<goudvink3991> ja dat zeg ik toch
<goudvink3991> bij 14.04 heb ik dat niet wat ik bij 14.10 wel heb
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Welke smaak van Ubuntu heb je gedownload? Er is een Ubuntu die speciaal voor de chinezen is, klinkt alsof je die iso hebt gepakt.
<goudvink3991> dat is geen wartaal  mijn brander brand gewoon wat ik van de ubuntu website alhaal.
<goudvink3991> lordievader ik heb ze hier alle liggen van 12.04 af
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Ik had het over http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin, waarschijnlijk heb je (per-ongeluk) daar de iso van gedownload.
<goudvink3991> ik zie zeker wel als ik ga inladen het verschil met de eene of de andere
<lotuspsychje> lol
<goudvink3991> nouw met de ubuntu-kylin zit het zo
<goudvink3991> als ik van de dvd live de andere HD schijf wil installeren dat gaat wel Maar?? als ik de pc overnieuw opstart dan zie ik
<lordievader> "als ik van de dvd live de andere HD schijf wil installeren dat gaat wel" Je hebt het toch niet over Wubi?
<lordievader> Wubi = installatie vanuit Windows.
<goudvink3991> niets op de andere HD te staan >>>> terwijl hij hem toch heeft geformateerd en in twee gespitst dat kan ik wel zij dat is wel goed ????
<goudvink3991> maar als ik er wat op wil zetten dan geeft hij aan steeds het woord >>> geen boot<<<
<goudvink3991> lordievader ik stop er toch die dvd in van Ubuntu en start hem dan op??
<goudvink3991> die dvd die gebrand is
<lotuspsychje> goudvink3991: je zoekt het allemaal tever man, maak een usb met 14.04 en installer die vers op je systeem, windows weg,debian weg en 14.10 weg
<goudvink3991> ik merk wel op dat er veel met een laptop werken en dat werkt heel ander dan zoals ik het hier do
<lotuspsychje> je kan toch maar 1 Os tegelijk draaien
<goudvink3991> lotuspsychje  wat U aangeeft dat is er allemaal al
<goudvink3991> ja dat klop wel maar je kunt ook tegen je zelf zeggen >>>> ik draai van daag dit en morgen dat vanwegen diverse  reden
<lotuspsychje> dat kies je uiteraard zelf, maar wij geven enkel ubuntu support geen debian
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Ja, opstarten vanaf de cd. Het klonk even als Wubi...
<goudvink3991> dat heb ik al afgesloten toch
<goudvink3991> maar nog niet waarom ik op de tweede Hd schijf niets op kan zetten dat heeft niets met het OS temaken
 * lordievader gaat maar eens opstaan
<goudvink3991> maar volgens mij wel met het formateren want ik zie hem steeds niet
<goudvink3991> ik heb alle version al gedraait en opgegeven maar bij die laatste van 14.10 is alles in de frut gegaan
<goudvink3991> ik wil 14.10 wel naar iemand sturen hoor zeg het maar dan kunnen jullie het zelf zien
<lotuspsychje> 14.04 is stabiel, beter deze installen
<goudvink3991> mijn system kan 14.10 met gemak en zoals windows 7 of 8
<goudvink3991> soory aan
<Kebabfish> 14.04 wordt 5 jaar ondersteund, 14.10 wordt maar 9 maanden ondersteund
<Kebabfish> dan is de keuze niet zo moeilijk toch
<lotuspsychje> Kebabfish: idd
<goudvink3991> lorievader mag ik even die dvd die ik gebrand heb heb die waar je live mee kunt draaien de heb ik ook geinstalleerd gehad
<goudvink3991> maar ik kan daar dan wel de andere Hd schijf mee formateren en ik zie dan ook wel dat de in twee staan maar ik kan er niets op krijgen
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Ik ben de draad kwijt, nu zeg je dat je Ubu al hebt geinstalleerd terwijl ik net de indruk kreeg dat je dat probeerde te doen...
<goudvink3991> die tweede schijf installeren heeft niets te maken met met debian
<lordievader> Ik snap er niks meer van. goudvink3991 kun je overnieuw beginnen en duidelijk uitleggen wat je probeert te doen?
<goudvink3991> als je de draad kwijt bent dan pak je hem gewoon weer op >>ik zelf krijg daar soms wel eens pijn van in de rug
<lordievader> ...
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje heeft dringend koffie nodig
<goudvink3991> lordievader U wwet toch dat ik twee Hd in de Pc heb
<goudvink3991> sorry wel
 * lordievader heeft ook dringend koffie nodig.
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Ja.
<goudvink3991> now U wwet ook dat er op de eerste windows staat toch
<goudvink3991> maar het gaat over de tweede
<lordievader> Ja.
<goudvink3991> de tweede heb ik eerst geprobeerd gewoon met  Live te formateren en dat ging goed
<lordievader> Uhu.
<goudvink3991> maar als ik dan de pc overnieuw opstart dat staat er niets op
<lordievader> Ja, je hebt hem net geformat?
<goudvink3991> ook niet als ik hem inplaats van live >>> installeer
<goudvink3991> ik werk nu met 14.04.02 maar?? met de schijf er in
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Je doorloopt de volledige installatie?
<goudvink3991> in de dvd
<goudvink3991> dat heb ik gedaan zowel live als install
<goudvink3991> ik kan de tweede gewoon in twee splitsen
<goudvink3991> maar er komt niets op
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Doorloop je de volledige installatie?
<goudvink3991> ja
<goudvink3991> dus hij formateerd wel want ik doe hem in twee delen en dat zie ik ook
<goudvink3991> maar als ik hem dan later op start en er wat op wil zetten zan zie ik hem niet
<lordievader> goudvink3991: De installatie doel je hier op?
<goudvink3991>  ja
<goudvink3991> alls zit heir op zowel HD 1 als HD 2
<goudvink3991> sorry hier
<lordievader> Dan lijkt mij dat je iets fout doet tijdens de installatie.
<goudvink3991> als ik er iets op wil zetten dan geef hij aan dat de root niet aanwezig is
<lordievader> Als je wat, hoe, en waarop wilt zetten?
<goudvink3991> we hebben het toch over de tweede HD schijf
<lordievader> Dat lijkt mij, maar jouw zin was zo ambigue dat het over vanalles kon gaan.
<goudvink3991> je kunt toch niet meer dan op intall of verder klikken
<lordievader> Ik weet niet waar je het nu over hebt.
<goudvink3991> nee,nee, niet meer over dat debian
<lordievader> Dat maakt het er niet duidelijker op.
<goudvink3991> voorheen bij oudere versions kon ik gewoon bij de >>> opstart <<<< klikken op de pijltjes toetsen en dan draaide ik ofwel  windows of ubuntu
<goudvink3991> dat was dan mijn eigen keuze
<goudvink3991> en of je het nu op een HD zet of op twee dat maakt niets uit
<lordievader> Ja...?
<goudvink3991> nou he,he eindelijk
<goudvink3991> ik vind zelf twee HD,s de beste keuze
<goudvink3991> alleen het instaleren
<goudvink3991> en ik begrijp ook wel dat twee HD bij een laptop niet zo gemakkelijk gaat
<lordievader> ? Wat heeft dat ermee te maken?
<goudvink3991> nouw ik denk toch wel de groote van het product toch ook mee telt
<goudvink3991> o even wat verder terug over dat terminal gedoe
<lordievader> Je verliest mij weer. Of het om een desktop, laptop, raspberry pi, etc gaat maakt allemaal niet uit. Ook niet hoeveel disks zij hebben.
<goudvink3991> begrips vorm is toch een belangrijke punt
<lordievader> Wat?
<goudvink3991> kan ik een een laptop 2 harde schijven kwijt
<maikel> <crunch>popcorn<crunch>
<goudvink3991> in
<lordievader> Ugh, dit is hak-op-de-tak werk...
<lordievader> Probeer, a.u.b., niet 10 problemen tegelijk op te lossen.
<goudvink3991> lordievader kan ik in een laptop twee harde schijven kwijt  volgens mijn niet >>> dat is nouw begrips vorm <<<
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Dat kan makkelijk...
<goudvink3991> graag een uitleg van deze
<Kebabfish> maikel: :P
<lordievader> En als je usb/estata er ook bij pakt kun je er ~infinte amount of hdd's in kwijt.
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Dvd-drive eruit -> hdd erin.
<goudvink3991> zover weet ik het niet sorry
<goudvink3991> maar voor mij terug  terzake >>> ik heb volgens mij alles goed gedaan ook wat het branden betreft en toch lukt het niet??
<goudvink3991> lordievader waarom geeft hij steeds aan dat  hij de root nie kan vinden
<lordievader> Ik weet niet waar hij dit aangeeft...?
<lordievader> Wanneer krijg jij die melding?
<goudvink3991> nou laten we er vanuit gaan dat ik 14.04 heb geinstalleerd
<goudvink3991> als ik dat dat format gedeeldte
<goudvink3991> aanroep
<lordievader> Waarom zou je dat doen nadat je hem hebt geinstalleerd?
<goudvink3991> hij is wel geinstalleerd en geformatteerd maar dan wil je toch ook iets er op zetten of zie ik dat verkeerd
<goudvink3991> en dat gaat nouw juist niet
<goudvink3991> want dan zegt hij
<goudvink3991> dat hij geen root ziet
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Nadat hij is geinstalleerd ga je Ubuntu toch gewoon gebruiken? Waarom wil je hem dan weer gaan formatteren?
<lordievader> Ik snap er echt bar weinig van.
<goudvink3991> dus  sda en sdb van de tweede schijf staan beide op half / half
<goudvink3991> ja ja maar je wil toch ook wat op het tweede gedeelte kwijt
<goudvink3991> ik formatteer maar een keer
<goudvink3991> en splits de schijf is twee part,s
<goudvink3991> is dit duidelijk genoeg
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Staat er een filesystem op de 2de helft?
<goudvink3991> nee natuulijk niet want ik heb hem tech helemaal overnieuw  geformatteerd en in twee part,s gesplitst
<goudvink3991> sorry toch
<goudvink3991> mijn vraag blijft als ik er wat op wil zetten dan vraagt hij steeds >>>> waar is de root????
<lordievader> Dan kun je er ook niks opzetten. Filesystem op gooien -> mounten -> gaan met die banaan.
<goudvink3991> in de klieko
<goudvink3991> ik zou graag een boek willen kopen over dat Terminal gebeuren maar ik  weet niet waar
<goudvink3991> ping ping dat deed ik vroeger bij dos
<goudvink3991> beste mensen ik wens U alle een fijne dag toe by,by
<maikel> jezus.
<Kebabfish> lordievader: ik vind het knap, ik had het niet zo lang vol gehouden
<mandje> mogge.  ik start opera op en systeem logt me uit zichzelf uit.. er lijkt iets goed verrots aan het systeem. is er een soort van test om het door te lichten?
<mandje> want dat auto uitloggen gebeurd met meerdere situaties. alleen nu met opera is het direct replicerend.
<mandje> checkbox gevonden. proberen.
<mandje> goed. dat was checkbox. nuttig als je een machine qua hardware wilt checken. in deze situatie geen moer waard.
<maikel> wtf is checkbox?\
<mandje> maikel: vind je het erg als ik geen energie besteed aan iets wat niet helpt bij het probleem wat ik hier omschreef?
<Sling> mandje: wat wil je dan precies testen, de stabiliteit van je systeem?
<Sling> ik zou beginnen met memtest
<maikel> rescuecd werkt het best imho
<maikel> alles bij elkaar
<SCHAAP137> gisteren een site ontdekt, http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<SCHAAP137> echt handig
<SCHAAP137> mooi bij elkaar gezet al die games
<Sling> ze zijn wel fan van bold fonts :p
<SCHAAP137> idd Sling :D
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-07
<TheEagerPadawan> hmm, russia heeft een nieuwe 20Gbps mirror
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-08
<ferry11> hallo
<ferry11> ik heb een vraagje
<ferry11> ik zit pas met ubuntu  ik wil skype in stall ken dat ??
<lordievader> ferry11: Ja, moet je waarschijnlijk wel de partner repo activeren of de deb van de Skype website downloaden.
<ferry11> ik heb skype  install maar veder doe die niets  geen logo van skype om hem op starten en bedank voor de info
<lordievader> ferry11: Start hem eens vannuit de terminal.
<lordievader> Wellicht geeft dat jou een hint waarom Skype niet opstart.
<ferry11> oke
<ferry11> is geluk bedankt nogmaal voor de hulp
<MagicSponge> Goedenavond. Ik kom dan naar Nederland dit juli. maar ik alleen spreken Engels.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-09
<mandje> goedemorgen.  hoe kan je het beste je cloud drives naadloos in je file systeem integreren?  ik zag bijv. iets als InSync a 25$ lifetime. is dat DE tool?
<xatr0z> mandje: ik snap niet zo goed wat je bedoeld, maar als cloud drive toegang via SSH of Webdav biedt dan kun je daarmee gewoon de schijf mounten
<xatr0z> net als een fysieke schijf, alleen dan wat langzamer (want gaat over internet :))
<xatr0z> FUSE
<xatr0z> in ubuntu kun je dat al uittesten door ssh://username@server.com in nautilus te typenn
<xatr0z> maar je kunt het ook bij booten al laten mounten
<Lion_> Mag ik iets vragen hoe gaat unbuntu met office om?
<lotuspsychje> Lion_: libreoffice
<Lion_> Nee office van microsoft
<lotuspsychje> Lion_: bedoel je compatibiliteit or MS office draaien op ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> of
<mandje> xatr0z: nou ik heb geen idee of gDrive dat soort access biedt.  zo simpel is de vraag eigenlijk: gDrive als map in je file manager?   maar ik heb ook Stack cloud opslag. en middels klik klik install is dat wel een map in de file manager geworden. mss moet ik niet meer iets met gDrive willen als Stack opslag 1000GB is.  :)
<noel38> goedenavond
<noel38> kheb tar.gz files gedownload voor de Eid-belgium, ik heb ze geextract.  kan ik die installeren met sudo apt-get install...?
<noel38> kan me iemand helpen?
<JanC> pff
<JanC> gewoon de archive-deb installeren en de instructies volgen, hoe moeilijk is dat?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-10
<xatr0z> stack is nice inderdaad mandje :) alleen enkel nog webdav toegang, en die doet het bij mij errrug langzaam. Volgens mij omdat webdav niet zo goed is met veel kleine bestanden up/downloaden
<xatr0z> in ieder geval kun je webdav mounten in ubuntu, eerste hit op google (sta niet in voor correctheid dus :)) is http://techiech.blogspot.nl/2013/04/mounting-webdav-directory-in-linux.html
<xatr0z> google drive biedt zo te zien enkel toegang via hun zelfgebrouwen client/protocol
<xatr0z> ahja een collega had daar eens mee lopen knutselen; dat zag er voor mij redelijk instabiel uit, maar het kan wel gemount: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/mount-google-drive-in-linux-with-google.html
<xatr0z> minder makkelijk als stack though
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-11
<Justin_blblablab> hallo, vraagje over 16.04 voor een 'server' installatie. de netwerk installatie is wat gek ik zie geen netwerk manager en systemd-networkd staat ook niet aan. Als ik networkd de manier wil maken voor mijn netwerk wat moet ik dan allemaal uitzetten/de-installeren , ik gok ifupdown maar vast nog meer..... enig idee?
<lordievader> Justin_blblablab: Ik heb zo een vermoeden dat Ubuntu's netwerk config nog gewoon via /etc/network/interfaces gaat, ook in Xenial.
<lordievader> Moet zeggen dan networkd wel fijn is ;)
<Justin_blblablab> lordievader: ja dat lijkt er zeker op, alleen is de vraag dan wat moet ik verbouwen omdat anders te doen. zodra ik systemd-networkd aanzet zal ik dan wel een conflict hebben :)
<JanC> networkmanager werkt gewoon samen met ifupdown, geen idee of dat ook al zo is met networkd?
<JanC> networkd kan ook niet echt gecompliceerde netwerk-configuraties aan IIRC?  of is dat ondertussen gefixed?
<lordievader> JanC: Wat versta je onder gecompliceerde netwerk configuraties?
<JanC> ik heb het ook maar gehoord dat je (voorlopig) beter iets anders gebruikt voor sommige setups
<lordievader> Voor mijn bridge setup werkt het prima.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-12
<Heronimus> Goedemorgen !
<lordievader> o/
<Heronimus> weet iemand hoe ik Basecamp van Garmin aan de praat krijg via Wine of dergelijk?
<Heronimus> ik sta op het punt een Garmin GPS te kopen om te wandelen, maar ik wil gebruikmaken van EN OSM en een programma om de route te plannen
<SiberiaSteel> why can i not download anything
<SiberiaSteel> ??
<SiberiaSteel> waarom krijg ik nikd gedownload op ubuntu
<HELPPLS> i need help
<HELPPLS> i cant intall anything
<lordievader> HELPPLS: Wat probeer je te doen, en wat gebeurd er?
<jordy__> hoi, even snel, is het mogelik om via miranda im of pidgin te koppelen naar deze chat? Zo'n webirc is nogal moeilijk als blinde pc-gebruiker
<lordievader> Als het goed is kun je via Pidgin irc'en ja.
<lordievader> jordy__: https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Protocol%20Specific%20Questions#IRCProtocol
<jordyy> zo, het lijkt erop dat het gelukt is!
<lordievader> \o/
<jordyy> zitten hier eigenlijk Orca-gebruikers?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-13
<jordyy> Hallo Ubuntu-gebruikers. Ik vroeg me even af of hier tussen de mensen ook blinde gebruikers zitten. Of is er een irc-kanaal voor accessibility?
<lordievader> jordyy: Er is een #ubuntu-accessibility, waar het topic luidt: Ubuntu Accessibility Team https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility for more info |  http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-accessibility to join the mailing list | Channel IRC logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ -Updated every hour
<jordyy> Hallo, is hier iemand die ervaring heeft met de Orca Screen Reader of is hier iemand die me kan zeggen of er een (Engelstalig) chat kanaal bestaat voor de orca-gebruikers?
<lordievader> Alis, de kanaal zoeker, laat niet veel nuttigs zien als je zoekt op Orca.
<lordievader> Mogelijk dat er op andere irc netwerken wel een kanaal zich focust op Orca.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-06
<Rimo> Hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-07
<Rimo> Hallo
<lordievader> Handig dit...
<Maarten_> Help, ik wil graag een eid-kaartlezer installeren en ben niet zo handig met code enzo (ik ken daar niets van eigenlijk), ik slaag er niet in om die eid kaartlezer geïnstalleerd te krijgen. ondanks dat ik al een aantal bestandjes gedownload heb die op de website eid.belgium.be staan voor linux
<Maarten_> ik vermoed dat het niet moeilijk is, maar ik geraak er niet aan uit
<Maarten_> en opzoekingswerk wijst me vooral op feit dat ik er onvoldoende van begrijp, kan iemand mij even op weg helpen?
<Maarten_> en als dit niet de plaats is om die vraag te stellen, zou het ook fijn zijn dat je mij even kan verder verwijzen
<OerHeks> Maarten dit forumpost zou moeten werken, sla de blauwe post over .. https://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=96915.0
<OerHeks> pak http://eid.belgium.be/sites/default/files/downloads/eid-archive_2016.2_all.deb , daarna: sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/eid-archive_2016.2_all.deb  etc etc
<Maarten_> hartelijk dank!
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-08
<JanC> http://eid.belgium.be/nl/je_eid_gebruiken/de_eid-middleware_installeren/linux
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-09
<Ir551> hallo
<Ir551> weet iemand wanneer er opnieuw ubuntu phones te koop zijn?
<Ir551> of
<Ir551> weet iemand wie op deze vraag een antwoord zou kunnen geven?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-10
<mandje> tip van de dag: de tool 'swapspace' uit de repo. installeren en hop. mocht je swap nodig hebben maakt die dynamisch een swapfile aan. en weer krimpen als het niet meer nodig is.
<mandje> ik dacht met 16GB geheugen geen swap meer nodig te hebben. dus wel soms. swapspace red me er uit.
<OerHeks> leuke tip!
<OerHeks> temp swap dus
<Maikel> nee hoor, dat kan, maar je kan ook in fstab een swap in file defineren
<selckin> ik heb liever dat het iets killed dan alles traag maken met swap
<selckin> je hebt iets misdaag als swap nodig is
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-11
<Guest80048> hallo
<mandje> o/
#ubuntu-nl 2019-03-04
<TheEagerPadawan> onder welke package zit flash voor de browser terug?
<JanC> adobe-flashplugin
#ubuntu-nl 2020-03-08
<zippo^> Goedenavond, ik kan een applicatie van Google Drive voor Ubuntu Mate niet vinden. Kan iemand me helpen?
